# Misc steam railway, traction, station and rail-related news



## editor (Sep 4, 2015)

Thought this might be an interesting thread for little snippets of news that aren't worth a thread of their own. 

Let me start you off with this weird rail crossing in Australia.














> This drawbridge style cane train crossing over the QR main line near Bundaberg is a site to behold.
> 
> “The cape gauge main line is used at speeds of up to 160km/h,” photographer David Gubler said on the popular online forum Reddit, “hence they replaced the diamonds by this strange solution.”
> 
> The sugar cane railway crosses the mainline thanks to an interesting drawbridge mechanism.





Cane train crossing the QR main line near Bundaberg, Australia


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 4, 2015)

Those cane railways in north Queensland are really extensive, I was unlucky not to see a train on them when I was over in March, but out of season they don't get a lot of traffic and some sections have been abandoned and road used instead.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 4, 2015)

A bridge near Greymouth in New Zealand that is shared by cars and trains. Wouldn't fancy a game of chicken on this one. It's the sort of thing that would make the ORR have kittens in this country.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2015)

*subscribes*


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2015)

Ooh, actually I have a contribution.

On the Central Andean Railway in Peru, some steep sections are climbed by running the train into a siding, switching the points and then reversing back up the other track. I took this picture from the rear of the train. We've come from the left and are about to head up the right. There were about ten switchbacks like this in a row, as the track zig-zagged its way up the side of a mountain. The driver's assistant had to switch them by hand each time (poor bloke had to walk the length of the train 10 times).


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 4, 2015)

You will find a fair few switich backs like that on the Darjeeling Himalaya Railway too


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 4, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> A bridge near Greymouth in New Zealand that is shared by cars and trains. Wouldn't fancy a game of chicken on this one. It's the sort of thing that would make the ORR have kittens in this country.





Certain parts of Glasgow pre 1962 the shipyards were accessed over Glasgow Corporation Tramways with the Railway locomotives and wagons running on their flanges due to difference between the profile of Railway wheels and the then Tramway wheels Hence the odd Glasgow gauge of 4 foot 7 & 7/8th inch


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2015)

Station toilets are profitable things:



> Millions of pounds has gone down the pan through passengers using toilets at London train stations - straight into Network Rail's pockets.
> 
> The most loo-crative facilities were at Victoria station, where commuters spent a whopping £834,952 in the 12 months to April 2015; and £2.3m over the last three years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2015)

SikhWarrioR said:


> You will find a fair few switch backs like that on the Darjeeling Himalaya Railway too


A child's plaything compared to the Ferrocarril Central Andino 
The highest station is Galera at 4,777m (15,000ft or so). Go for a piss here and it'll end up in the Pacific. Go through the adjacent tunnel and you'll be pissing in the Atlantic.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 4, 2015)

Crispy said:


> A child's plaything compared to the Ferrocarril Central Andino
> The highest station is Galera at 4,777m (15,000ft or so). Go for a piss here and it'll end up in the Pacific. Go through the adjacent tunnel and you'll be pissing in the Atlantic.



Speaking of interesting high attitude machinery I hear the 1930's built in Hull Steamship "SS Olantta" and reassembled on Lake Titicaca no longer runs in revenue service, She was on my must do bucket list of trips


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2015)

How amazing is this? Catch a steam train from London to Paris


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 4, 2015)

editor said:


> How amazing is this? Catch a steam train from London to Paris




They did do tests on the Channel Tunnel fire and smoke detection systems using a steam locomotive prior to opening though any steam locomotives going through the chunnel now would no doubt have have to be towed through dead


----------



## hash tag (Sep 5, 2015)

Can you imagine what the smoke would be like in the cab or the train halff way through the tunnel? The whiff of smoke and even a few smuts in a carriage from a hard working steam engine is wonderfully evocative. But half way through the chunnel and everone would be in need of oxygen.
When steam ran on the tube, I imagine there were measures in place for it's extraction and in any event most of the journeys were short. Imagine about an hour in the chunnel with no such provision?


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 5, 2015)

BBC iPlayer  - Timeshift - Series 15: 1. The Trains That Time Forgot: Britain's Lost Railway Journeys


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 5, 2015)

The "underground's" locos were deigned to consume their own smoke and were "condensing" types - if you want to choke on smoke try one of the Welsh narrow gauge lines, or the main line Pont y Pant into Bleanau Ffestiniog can be "interesting" - it is bad even on a dmu.
Historically, the single bore Combe Down tunnels on the S&DJR out of Bath were notorious; indeed there were several accidents (and at least one was fatal) due to smoke overcoming footplate crews. I dread to think how the goods guards managed at the back.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Ooh, actually I have a contribution.
> 
> On the Central Andean Railway in Peru, some steep sections are climbed by running the train into a siding, switching the points and then reversing back up the other track. I took this picture from the rear of the train. We've come from the left and are about to head up the right. There were about ten switchbacks like this in a row, as the track zig-zagged its way up the side of a mountain. The driver's assistant had to switch them by hand each time (poor bloke had to walk the length of the train 10 times).



That's cheating! Alishan railway in Taiwan gets to the top without such trickery by going round in knots and tunnels. 

This squiggle on the map is just a simplification of that stage:


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 5, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> The "underground's" locos were deigned to consume their own smoke and were "condensing" types - if you want to choke on smoke try one of the Welsh narrow gauge lines, or the main line Pont y Pant into Bleanau Ffestiniog can be "interesting" - it is bad even on a dmu.
> Historically, the single bore Combe Down tunnels on the S&DJR out of Bath were notorious; indeed there were several accidents (and at least one was fatal) due to smoke overcoming footplate crews. I dread to think how the goods guards managed at the back.



I don't know if it would be the same tunnels, but around Bath there's a relatively new cycle route.  It goes through two very long tunnels - the longest you can go through - assumingly as a pedestrian / cyclist.

Bath Two Tunnels Circuit - Map

A very good excuse for a trip to Bath with your bike!


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 5, 2015)

editor said:


> Station toilets are profitable things:



Why would you bother at Victoia. Weatherspoons have excellent facilities.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 5, 2015)

There's an interesting piece on those cane railways here.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 5, 2015)

fredfelt said:


> I don't know if it would be the same tunnels, but around Bath there's a relatively new cycle route.  It goes through two very long tunnels - the longest you can go through - assumingly as a pedestrian / cyclist.
> 
> Bath Two Tunnels Circuit - Map
> 
> A very good excuse for a trip to Bath with your bike!



Yep, they're the ones ...


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 5, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Can you imagine what the smoke would be like in the cab or the train halff way through the tunnel? The whiff of smoke and even a few smuts in a carriage from a hard working steam engine is wonderfully evocative. But half way through the chunnel and everone would be in need of oxygen.
> When steam ran on the tube, I imagine there were measures in place for it's extraction and in any event most of the journeys were short. Imagine about an hour in the chunnel with no such provision?




The old tunnels at Woodhead where notorious for smoke with up to four locomotives on a heavy train [two on the front and two on the back] no doubt one of the reasons the LNER [finished by BR] started electrifaction work in the late 1930s


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2015)

I videoed this at Bath earlier.

.

I was momentarily tempted by the two tunnels, but making it a circular route was more than I could face - plus I always get lost when I try to come back via Priston and Saltford.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 7, 2015)

I went to Great Yarmouth on Saturday, timing my trip over from Norwich to travel on this:



Top-and-tail class 37s are doing the non-stop Norwich-Yarmouth services this summer, AFAIK covering for a shortage of DMUs.  Yes, I did spent most of the journey at the front of the train, leaning out of the window right below the 'don't lean out of the window' notice, and arrived half-deafened, windswept and with a face-full of diesel fumes. There's nothing like the sound of a 37 getting stuck in.   



It's remarkable, the number of spotters they've attracted.  There were loads of photographers at either end, and I'd estimate that a good third of the people on the train were there just for the ride.  Much as I hate to say it, some of them were rather *ahem* _odd_ characters.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

I fucking love Class 37s! They still regularly pass my house and even my girlfriend can recognise them by their sound alone now!


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> I went to Great Yarmouth on Saturday, timing my trip over from Norwich to travel on this:
> 
> View attachment 76301
> 
> ...



The livery on that train is atrocious by the way. Tacky as fuck!


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 7, 2015)

editor said:


> The livery on that train is atrocious by the way. Tacky as fuck!



Here, have another look. 

 

I don't mind it, actually - there are a lot of worse liveries out there.  At least it's not queasy First purple or Virgin East Coast's new livery, which is mainly white and will look grimy as hell after a few weeks in winter.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Here, have another look.
> 
> View attachment 76303
> 
> I don't mind it, actually - there are a lot of worse liveries out there.  At least it's not queasy First purple or Virgin East Coast's new livery, which is mainly white and will look grimy as hell after a few weeks in winter.


It's that font that does it. MS paint all the way.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 7, 2015)

editor said:


> It's that font that does it. MS paint all the way.


It does look a bit "I haven't got an italic font, so I'll just do a parallelogram distort on the bitmap" 

ETA: personally, I can't see what would have been wrong with


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Ooh, actually I have a contribution.
> 
> On the Central Andean Railway in Peru, some steep sections are climbed by running the train into a siding, switching the points and then reversing back up the other track. I took this picture from the rear of the train. We've come from the left and are about to head up the right. There were about ten switchbacks like this in a row, as the track zig-zagged its way up the side of a mountain. The driver's assistant had to switch them by hand each time (poor bloke had to walk the length of the train 10 times).


Ooooh, lucky you, I've always wanted to travel on that.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Ooh, actually I have a contribution.
> 
> On the Central Andean Railway in Peru, some steep sections are climbed by running the train into a siding, switching the points and then reversing back up the other track. I took this picture from the rear of the train. We've come from the left and are about to head up the right. There were about ten switchbacks like this in a row, as the track zig-zagged its way up the side of a mountain. The driver's assistant had to switch them by hand each time (poor bloke had to walk the length of the train 10 times).


Hang on, there's something v wrong with that pic.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 7, 2015)

The effects of perspective make it look like the two lines don't intersect underneath the photographer, but trust me they do  
More pics Ferrocarril Central Andino


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The effects of perspective make it look like the two lines don't intersect underneath the photographer, but trust me they do
> More pics Ferrocarril Central Andino


Yeah, I can see what's going on but it looks rather bloody odd at first


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 8, 2015)

editor said:


> I fucking love Class 37s! They still regularly pass my house and even my girlfriend can recognise them by their sound alone now!



The English Electric Cl 37 it got to have been one of the three best BR diesel buys along with the class 20 and the class 55 as fare as I am concerned


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 8, 2015)

editor said:


> The livery on that train is atrocious by the way. Tacky as fuck!



There was nothing wrong with BR blue and blue/grey rolling stock worst ever livery I have seen is anything owned buy first group


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 8, 2015)

SikhWarrioR said:


> The English Electric Cl 37 it got to have been one of the three best BR diesel buys along with the class 20 and the class 55 as fare as I am concerned



Yes, and the 47 deserves a mention as well.

The worst BR diesel buys would be an interesting debate, with the potential to wind up Western Region loyalists...


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 8, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Yes, and the 47 deserves a mention as well.
> 
> The worst BR diesel buys would be an interesting debate, with the potential to wind up Western Region loyalists...




The 52s could have been good if they had been built as diesel electrics. Problem was BR had way too many different first generation locomotives when half dozen mainline locos plus two or three [03 and 08] shunters would have been far better


----------



## existentialist (Sep 8, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Yes, and the 47 deserves a mention as well.
> 
> The worst BR diesel buys would be an interesting debate, with the potential to wind up Western Region loyalists...


I think SikhWarrior has already addressed this in a way, but you'd need some parameters on what qualified as "worst". The 52s were problematic in their earlier years, but those problems had been pretty much ironed out by the time they were declared "non-standard". Even so, in a brave new world where standardisation was to be the thing (and not unreasonably so), even if the 52s had been spectacularly good, they would probably have been doomed, given the numerical superiority of diesel-electrics by then.

Accident of history


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh well, if this is going to turn into a serious debate on BR traction policy in the 1950s and 1960s, FWIW I agree with SikhWarrioR that BR ordered far too many types of diesel.  It was a product of the chaos at the top of BR around the time of the modernisation plan, when the initial decision to stick with steam for the time being was ditched and they went for crash dieselisation, a daft move exacerbated by the fact that the regions had far too much autonomy, which the Western Region exploited to the full.  All of the diesel-hydraulics were a waste of money - although the 52s and Warships were lovely machines, I grant - and we could sit here and rattle of a long list of other types that weren't worth the space they took up.  It's fortunate that pretty much by chance BR ended up with a relatively small number of classes that happened to be excellent.

*edit* If we're going to get _really_ heretical, the BR Standard steam engines shouldn't have been built either.  The decision in the late 40s to stick with steam pending long-distant electrification and to ignore diesels was made in too much of a hurry, and the opportunity to introduce and thoroughly test a limited number of standard diesels slipped by whilst BR busied itself with building a series of engines that didn't really do much that lightly updated versions of existing types (which several of them were anyway) couldn't have done just as well.  In other words, the traction fuck-up of the late 50s was a product of a hasty reversal of misconceived policies dating from right after nationalisation.  That's my economic historian's head writing, though: my enthusiast's heart loves the Britannias and 9Fs.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 8, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Oh well, if this is going to turn into a serious debate on BR traction policy in the 1950s and 1960s, FWIW I agree with SikhWarrioR that BR ordered far too many types of diesel.  It was a product of the chaos at the top of BR around the time of the modernisation plan, when the initial decision to stick with steam for the time being was ditched and they went for crash dieselisation, a daft move exacerbated by the fact that the regions had far too much autonomy, which the Western Region exploited to the full.  All of the diesel-hydraulics were a waste of money - although the 52s and Warships were lovely machines, I grant - and we could sit here and rattle of a long list of other types that weren't worth the space they took up.  It's fortunate that pretty much by chance BR ended up with a relatively small number of classes that happened to be excellent.


I wouldn't disagree with much of that, save to say that I am not sure it was "by chance" - more that the scattershot approach BR adopted did perhaps offer the possibility that _some _of the classes might be accidentally quite good 

When you think of the numerous failures, not to mention the now-respected locomotives that didn't always get a good start, the hit rate is pretty low: we seemed to hit problems with 2-stroke diesel pretty quickly (anyone remember the spectacularly unlovely Class 28s?), a lot of the early hydraulic stuff was problematic, then there were whole classes of locomotive that were doomed from the outset by being built to steam standards in steam locomotive works (I'm looking at you, North British).

It is in some ways testament to the designs that did work that we're still using 08s, 37s and 47s. I guess the 55s were always doomed once really fast MU traction appeared (hello HST), but there were all sorts of little locomotives (25,26,27,33) that quietly got on with things and did their job pretty well.

I think they probably nailed it when they commissioned the electrics, because the design brief was clearly pretty narrow, and we got the first of our "boring" locomotives - almost corporate (not that they'd have known what you meant by that then), simple boxes, one very much like another, with just some detail differences of technology to choose between them. Not nearly as interesting historically, though!

And that boringness is probably what makes the ones that didn't make it special. Peaks were too heavy, so they needed an extra axle, and we ended up with something really quite pretty as a result, and I guess they were probably a success story, too, but didn't seem to outlast the much less characterful 47s. Even some of the clunkers - those ugly, stunted 21s and 22s - had a certain 1950s austere charm about them.



Roadkill said:


> *edit* If we're going to get _really_ heretical, the BR Standard steam engines shouldn't have been built either.  The decision in the late 40s to stick with steam pending long-distant electrification and to ignore diesels was made in too much of a hurry, and the opportunity to introduce and thoroughly test a limited number of standard diesels slipped by whilst BR busied itself with building a series of engines that didn't really do much that lightly updated versions of existing types (which several of them were anyway) couldn't have done just as well.  In other words, the traction fuck-up of the late 50s was a product of a hasty reversal of misconceived policies dating from right after nationalisation.  That's my economic historian's head writing, though: my enthusiast's heart loves the Britannias and 9Fs.


I guess the steam problem was always going to be a tricky one. Diesels were a comparatively unproven technology at the point that the decision on steam was being made, and I guess, too, that the realisation that the incredibly labour-intensive railway was going to have to slim down a lot had not yet arrived, so steam still made sense. As it was, we weren't really ready for diesels when they did arrive, so they ended up being stabled and maintained on steam sheds, with all the implications for reliability and performance that brought.

But, from a purely aesthetic point of view, those Standard classes were a chance to demonstrate the epitome of steam development and engineering; and if we ever had to pick up again from where we left off on steam, they were a pretty good point to have reached


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 8, 2015)

Some of the diesels that 'failed' were just ones that were built for fast disappearing traffic, stuff like the 14s and 17s built for trip freight just as this traffic was dying on its arse. The 14s actually had quite a good innings in the industrial sector, it seems preposterous that some were being scrapped when they were only four years old.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 8, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Some of the diesels that 'failed' were just ones that were built for fast disappearing traffic, stuff like the 14s and 17s built for trip freight just as this traffic was dying on its arse. The 14s actually had quite a good innings in the industrial sector, it seems preposterous that some were being scrapped when they were only four years old.


I think industry had a bit of a bonanza there. I'll bet BR sold them at some kind of scrap-plus price...


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 9, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I wouldn't disagree with much of that, save to say that I am not sure it was "by chance" - more that the scattershot approach BR adopted did perhaps offer the possibility that _some _of the classes might be accidentally quite good



Indeed, but what a wasteful way to go about it.  The initial plan IIRC was to order a series of prototypes for long-term testing and then commission production versions of the most successful, which was a very sensible approach but was ditched n favour of mass orders of pretty much untested designs.  Small wonder a lot of them were hopeless, or simply unnecessary - the latter exacerbated by a) the Western Region's determination to go its own way, and b) the fact that BR didn't take full account of how some traffics - trip freight workings especially - were dwindling fast.  



> It is in some ways testament to the designs that did work that we're still using 08s, 37s and 47s. I guess the 55s were always doomed once really fast MU traction appeared (hello HST), but there were all sorts of little locomotives (25,26,27,33) that quietly got on with things and did their job pretty well.



Oh definitely, but the problem is that the really successful designs were a minority.



> I guess the steam problem was always going to be a tricky one. Diesels were a comparatively unproven technology at the point that the decision on steam was being made, and I guess, too, that the realisation that the incredibly labour-intensive railway was going to have to slim down a lot had not yet arrived, so steam still made sense. As it was, we weren't really ready for diesels when they did arrive, so they ended up being stabled and maintained on steam sheds, with all the implications for reliability and performance that brought.
> 
> But, from a purely aesthetic point of view, those Standard classes were a chance to demonstrate the epitome of steam development and engineering; and if we ever had to pick up again from where we left off on steam, they were a pretty good point to have reached



Diesels weren't _that_ new in the late 40s: there were prototypes about, and it's a shame they weren't looked at more seriously.  Riddles was right that the long-term future was electrification, but he was too wedded to steam and wrong in assuming that it would suffice until electrification was complete, not least because it was obvious even at the time that it would never be possible to electrify the entire network right down to branch lines and sidings.  Moreover, it was becoming increasingly clear even by 1950ish the assumption that pre-war conditions of cheap coal and cheap labour that had kept steam engines viable before the war would continue was wrong.  For both of these reasons diesels should have been seriously considered at a far earlier stage than they were.

The other flaw in the standard steam engines' conception was that to be truly 'standard' - and therefore to gain the kind of operating economies Riddles was after - they'd have had to replace swathes of pre-BR types.  That would only have been possible, though, if BR had had the resources for a huge scrap-and-build programme, which it didn't.  In the end, the 'standards' only added a dozen extra classes - some of them excellent but others indifferent at best - to the dozens already in service.

It would have been far better for BR to have continued building a limited range of pre-nationalisation steam-engine types, whilst evaluating a limited number of prototype diesels for a range of likely tasks and making a serious study of what could/should be electrified in the foreseeable future, and constructing a case to take to government for the resources to get on with it.  Admittedly, hindsight is a wonderful thing, but equally there were people at the time who argued it should have been doing exactly that.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 9, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Indeed, but what a wasteful way to go about it.  The initial plan IIRC was to order a series of prototypes for long-term testing and then commission production versions of the most successful, which was a very sensible approach but was ditched n favour of mass orders of pretty much untested designs.  Small wonder a lot of them were hopeless, or simply unnecessary - the latter exacerbated by a) the Western Region's determination to go its own way, and b) the fact that BR didn't take full account of how some traffics - trip freight workings especially - were dwindling fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean proven pre war/nationalisation locomotive designs that allready existed in large numbers like the LMS Black Fives and Stanier 8Fs and the GWR halls and 0-6-0 pannier tanks plus things like the LMS 4 cylinder Duchess 4-6-2s and LNER Gresley A3s and A4s. As for diesels the USA was well ahead pre war with EMD [of 59/66 fame] and ALCO fielding successful shunters and EMD with the passenger "E" and freight "F" classes


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 9, 2015)

SikhWarrioR said:


> You mean proven pre war/nationalisation locomotive designs that allready existed in large numbers like the LMS Black Fives and Stanier 8Fs and the GWR halls and 0-6-0 pannier tanks plus things like the LMS 4 cylinder Duchess 4-6-2s and LNER Gresley A3s and A4s. As for diesels the USA was well ahead pre war with EMD [of 59/66 fame] and ALCO fielding successful shunters and EMD with the passenger "E" and freight "F" classes



Something like that, yes.  The main problem with the BR standards is that, with the exception of the 9F and perhaps the Britannia, they didn't represent much of an advance on pre-nationalisation engines, except in some cases in terms of being slightly easier - and therefore cheaper - to service.  It'd have made more sense just to perpetuate production of the sort of types you mention - a few of which were still being made well into the 50s anyway - whilst working out what future traction policy should look like.  And yes, the US was already demonstrating that diesels were a viable proposition, albeit in a country that didn't have to import the fuel.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2015)

Is the train about to come off the rails. While we continue to faff about with HS2, I see that someone has propeosed a "land based" transport at over 1000KPH!
Hyperloop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Crispy (Sep 15, 2015)

Not an old idea, and physically possible. Dunno about the economics or safety though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 15, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Not an old idea, and physically possible. Dunno about the economics or safety though.



It's basically a logical extension of Brunel's 'atmospheric railway' idea.

And with the entire vehicle inside the pressure vessel you remove the main issue with Brunel's design which was the diffiulty in maintaining an effective seal on the pressure tube as the vehicle moved.

e2a: It wasn't Brunel's idea, but he did build one of the more ambitious versions of it.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 16, 2015)

I was on a SouthEastern high-speed train going West through the tunnel between Stratford and St.Pancras last week. For a good minute or so, there was a very strong, rapid side-to-side rocking - about 2-4Hz I'd guess. It had the feeling of something hitting its resonant frequency and getting all jiggy with it. Didn't feel right at all. Is this something worth reporting?

We were in the 2nd carriage, so the driver must have been able to feel it too...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2015)

Brunel's atmospheric railway was dead in the water, which only went to show that not everything he did turned to gold.
Didn't work because of the leather seals rotting and being eaten by rats.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I was on a SouthEastern high-speed train going West through the tunnel between Stratford and St.Pancras last week. For a good minute or so, there was a very strong, rapid side-to-side rocking - about 2-4Hz I'd guess. It had the feeling of something hitting its resonant frequency and getting all jiggy with it. Didn't feel right at all. Is this something worth reporting?
> 
> We were in the 2nd carriage, so the driver must have been able to feel it too...


Stick a post up on one of the railway geek forums out there, someone will know.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 16, 2015)

Crispy - send the info to both SouthEastern and Network Rail, I presume that there will be a "send us your comments" form/link on their websites.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 17, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's basically a logical extension of Brunel's 'atmospheric railway' idea.
> 
> And with the entire vehicle inside the pressure vessel you remove the main issue with Brunel's design which was the diffiulty in maintaining an effective seal on the pressure tube as the vehicle moved.
> 
> e2a: It wasn't Brunel's idea, but he did build one of the more ambitious versions of it.



I believe the post office experimented with a pneumatic railway in the 19th century and their was a passenger carrying experiment at Crystal Palace also in the 19th century


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 17, 2015)

As Rob Dickinson, who runs the International Steam website, puts it, it's less than a tenth of a second to midnight for the steam locomotive in 'real' revenue-earning service.  And yet, tucked away in a few places, there's still the odd steam engine in industrial use, such as in the sugar mills of Java:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 17, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Brunel's atmospheric railway was dead in the water, which only went to show that not everything he did turned to gold.
> Didn't work because of the leather seals rotting and being eaten by rats.



Had Brunel had access to plastics for making the seals he might have been able to make it work.

The reason he wanted to use an atmospheric railway to cross South Devon was that the progress of such a train would not be hindered by the forbidding climbs presented by the landscape. One of the only alternatives was to build right along the sea front, which is of course what Brunel ultimately did.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

They want to use refurbished old tube stock on Welsh lines....






First glimpse at tube trains that could ease overcrowding in South Wales


----------



## existentialist (Sep 18, 2015)

editor said:


> They want to use refurbished old tube stock on Welsh lines....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe they're going to be powered by something very similar to a Ford Transit engine!


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 18, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> As Rob Dickinson, who runs the International Steam website, puts it, it's less than a tenth of a second to midnight for the steam locomotive in 'real' revenue-earning service.  And yet, tucked away in a few places, there's still the odd steam engine in industrial use, such as in the sugar mills of Java:




It would be interesting to see how far 2nd/3rd gen stem as proposed by Wardale, La Porte, Chapleon etc would fare if it made it of the drawing board and beyond a few experiments ir the Red Devil etc


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 18, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I believe they're going to be powered by something very similar to a Ford Transit engine!




As opposed to what were essentially AEC,Leyland,BUT,Rolls-Royce horizontal bus engines in the first gen DMUs


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 18, 2015)

SikhWarrioR said:


> It would be interesting to see how far 2nd/3rd gen stem as proposed by Wardale, La Porte, Chapleon etc would fare if it made it of the drawing board and beyond a few experiments ir the Red Devil etc



Much though we all love steam - and so on - but the sheer (relative) inefficiency of it compared to diesel and electric knocks it out. As an ardent supporter - the experience of firing the 4-6-2 at Woltszyn - Poznan at 5am - the turnround procedures , bringing coal forward etc in a filthy depot nearly killed me - though the joy of driving it was superb. (and I paid for this) - I could see how steam was never sustainable , and even in the 1950's they could not find the labour to do these tedious and unglamerous jobs...


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Station toilets are profitable things:


Except that NR doesn't exist to make a profit. The article is poor tbh. "Straight into NR's pockets", "retained as profit": NR aren't making any profit, in fact they are heavily in debt. And any money they do have goes into maintaining the railway.


Roadkill said:


> Here, have another look.
> 
> View attachment 76303
> 
> I don't mind it, actually - there are a lot of worse liveries out there.  At least it's not queasy First purple or Virgin East Coast's new livery, which is mainly white and will look grimy as hell after a few weeks in winter.


What white?






The old EC one was white, this is silvery grey.

Edit: Also stations have a lot more running costs than just the toilets.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 18, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> Except that NR doesn't exist to make a profit. The article is poor tbh. "Straight into NR's pockets", "retained as profit": NR aren't making any profit, in fact they are heavily in debt. And any money they do have goes into maintaining the railway.
> 
> What white?
> 
> ...




Just a bit more than toilets - like staffing ,security , cleaning , maintenance etc - known in the trade as "QX" costs.....(oh - and depreciation and renewals) 


Anyway with NR debt at around xxx million , any contribution is very welcome -as the taxpayer and passenger directly and indirectly contributes.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 19, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> What white?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, 'silvery grey' if you insist.  Don't think it'll stand up to a murky winter very well either way!


----------



## agricola (Sep 20, 2015)

Speaking of profit, NR, and toilets....


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Well, 'silvery grey' if you insist.  Don't think it'll stand up to a murky winter very well either way!


Like the Intercity livery, great when clean but quickly starts to look scruffy. GNER had the right idea


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 20, 2015)

They're going to be running the restored Flying Scotsman on a heritage line up in Bury at some point in the near future, after a decade or whatever of work on it.  I think it is some form of testing before it does a London to Edinburgh run.  I can't remember any more details, but it was in an article in the Manchester Evening News the other day.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 3, 2015)

here you go, back in black, the Flying Scot is flying. A few trips oop North like ans a few trips with Steam Dreams, including an evening weekend one around
Surrey don't you know. If I can find the pennies I'll be on it.

Scotsman season 2016	   –	 Flying Scotsman	   –		  National Railway Museum


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 4, 2015)

Will be painted in BR Brunswick green before it enters service, AFAIK, and given its BR number, 60103.  Last time it looked like that was back in the mid-90s.






It makes sense in terms of historical accuracy, as it'll be sporting the double chimney and smoke deflectors that were fitted in the 1950s, and it'll look superb.  I know I'm in a minority among enthusiasts, but I've always thought the A3s looked best in their final guise. 

Meanwhile, this report by Bob Meanley of Tyseley loco works is the best explanation of why the restoration has taken so long.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 9, 2016)

Although not my favourite old steamer, she is a legend and it was good to see her back and running yesterday.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 9, 2016)

Get it painted in LNER apple green ffs


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 9, 2016)

and explain to journalists the difference between 'Flying Scotsman' (the locomotive) and the 'Flying Scotsman' (the train)...


----------



## laptop (Jan 9, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and explain to journalists the difference between "locomotive" and "train"...



FIFY


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 9, 2016)

well, yes...


----------



## oneflewover (Jan 9, 2016)

The north bound sleeper England - Scotland and south bound Scotland - England passed each other at Seaham this morning.

It'll have startled the locals.

Google Maps


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> The north bound sleeper England - Scotland and south bound Scotland - England passed each other at Seaham this morning.
> 
> It'll have startled the locals.
> 
> Google Maps


Was it not the normal route?

ETA: answered my own question. No, it wasn't


----------



## oneflewover (Jan 9, 2016)

existentialist said:


> Was it not the normal route?
> 
> ETA: answered my own question. No, it wasn't


About as far as possible off-route. South  bound with a pair of 47s on. Hang on i'm going too far


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> About as far as possible off-route. South  bound with a pair of 47s on. Hang on i'm going too far


Ah, that was going to be my next question - how on earth was it being hauled, if it was away from the wires


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Jan 9, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and explain to journalists the difference between 'Flying Scotsman' (the locomotive) and the 'Flying Scotsman' (the train)...



Find nearest brick wall and bang head against it if better than trying to explain anything to do with Railways when dealing with journos and Railways


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Jan 9, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Get it painted in LNER apple green ffs



You could aways wait untill the A1 trust gets its Gresley P2 finished


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 9, 2016)

SikhWarrioR said:


> You could aways wait untill the A1 trust gets its Gresley P2 finished


That's going to be a glorious sight


----------



## Duncan2 (Jan 9, 2016)

Can it be right that the Flying Scotsman is scheduled to venture up the Kidderminster to Bridgnorth Severn Valley line as part of its September voyaging? This is what my brother from Bewdley is telling me?It would be great but surely it would stick fast under a bridge somewheres,its just a small branch-line.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 9, 2016)

Duncan2 said:


> Can it be right that the Flying Scotsman is scheduled to venture up the Kidderminster to Bridgnorth Severn Valley line as part of its September voyaging? This is what my brother from Bewdley is telling me?It would be great but surely it would stick fast under a bridge somewheres,its just a small branch-line.


 
Yes (more here)

the Severn Valley Railway is standard main line 'loading gauge' (i.e. how tall and wide the trains are)

'Tornado' which is similar sort of size has been there.  (photo - not mine - on Flickr)


----------



## Duncan2 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yippee I will have a ring-side seat from brother's flat. ETA his small flat.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 9, 2016)

Duncan2 said:


> Can it be right that the Flying Scotsman is scheduled to venture up the Kidderminster to Bridgnorth Severn Valley line as part of its September voyaging? This is what my brother from Bewdley is telling me?It would be great but surely it would stick fast under a bridge somewheres,its just a small branch-line.


Loading gauge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2016)

www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p011vfqw



> First transmitted in 1968, this programme follows the attempt made to drive the 'Flying Scotsman' from London's King's Cross to Edinburgh's Waverley station without stopping.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 16, 2016)

so, duck or no duck?

I rather enjoyed the article about the controversy surrounding Sir Nigel Gresley's statue..


----------



## hash tag (Jan 16, 2016)

Changing tack, for steamy people still, I have a yearning to watch the iron maiden again, other half has never seen it either. I understand its being rereleased in a few weeks. Does anyone have an idea why?


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2016)

pseudonarcissus said:


> so, duck or no duck?
> 
> I rather enjoyed the article about the controversy surrounding Sir Nigel Gresley's statue..


Duck FTW.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 20, 2016)

Opening of Portishead rail line delayed by up to a year


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

pseudonarcissus said:


> so, duck or no duck?
> 
> I rather enjoyed the article about the controversy surrounding Sir Nigel Gresley's statue..



Another "duck" supporter here ...


----------



## hash tag (Feb 8, 2016)

Sadly, the statue has been cast and the duck is fucked; Memorial to man who made the Mallard runs into row over a duck " I’m going to stand there all day every day in a Donald Duck costume because they’ve annoyed me so much.”
And, there's more miles yet; Gresley's Mallard – a streak of genius | Campaigning to reinstate the mallard on the proposed statue of Sir Nigel Gresley at King's Cross station. 'Birds In Flight' by Jonathan Clay, GRA, drawn especially in support of the campaign
The statue is being unveiled on 5th April. Could be fun.


----------



## laptop (Feb 8, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Sadly, the statue has been cast and the duck is fucked; Memorial to man who made the Mallard runs into row over a duck " I’m going to stand there all day every day in a Donald Duck costume because they’ve annoyed me so much.”
> And, there's more miles yet; Gresley's Mallard – a streak of genius | Campaigning to reinstate the mallard on the proposed statue of Sir Nigel Gresley at King's Cross station. 'Birds In Flight' by Jonathan Clay, GRA, drawn especially in support of the campaign
> The statue is being unveiled on 5th April. Could be fun.







+


----------



## existentialist (Feb 8, 2016)

laptop said:


> +


 x lots


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 8, 2016)

4472 / 103 / 60103 back on the main line, finally.

I have a soft spot for this particular kettle, as I met Alan Pegler quite a number of times.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 8, 2016)

I understand people have threatened to attach many different types of duck to the statue; rubber, plastic, wood, chocolate, decoys


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I understand people have threatened to attach many different types of duck to the statue; rubber, plastic, wood, chocolate, decoys


 
this is all getting a bit quackers...


----------



## hash tag (Feb 8, 2016)

People are just letting off

Steam


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Feb 9, 2016)

Just get rid of the duck model and put a model of an A4 on Gresley's statue instead


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 9, 2016)

Cambridge North going well. Skip to 19 minutes for a description of the polystyrene platforms:


----------



## hash tag (Feb 25, 2016)

Well, she is back up and running on the East Coast and her progress is being broadcast live
Flying Scotsman Returns: London to York - BBC News


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 25, 2016)

And the crowds of trainspotters that came to watch surged on to a track, bringing the whole line to a halt.

The police should have mown them down with a police-train.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 25, 2016)

Given her status, perhaps she should have had an escort.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 25, 2016)

Does anyone know how the crew keep in touch with the signals/control rooms in the event of an incident? Surely they are not relying on mobiles?


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 25, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Does anyone know how the crew keep in touch with the signals/control rooms in the event of an incident? Surely they are not relying on mobiles?



GSM-R a mobile phone network purely for the Railways. It is linked in to the brake system so can stop the train in emergency and also put the section it is in lights to red.

GSM-R - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## hash tag (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks. Has it be fitted to the flying Scot? And is it something that has to be on all steamers in order for them to run on the main lines?


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 25, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Thanks. Has it be fitted to the flying Scot? And is it something that has to be on all steamers in order for them to run on the main lines?



All locomotives that run on the Main Line (all lines not classed as Preserved) must have ML Certification. This includes the fitment of GSM-R, TPWS and OTDR
Train event recorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Train Protection & Warning System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 25, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Does anyone know how the crew keep in touch with the signals/control rooms in the event of an incident? Surely they are not relying on mobiles?




Mobiles not allowed on the move - quite a strict instruction. 

(A head collision on in California was the result of such action)


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 25, 2016)

Schoolboy error from the lad.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 25, 2016)

So pleased that 4472 is back - pity about the ****s who got too close to the tracks and stopped the job.
However, I'm also a bit sad that Alan P didn't live to see the current restoration/rebuild completed ...


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 25, 2016)

editor said:


> Thought this might be an interesting thread for little snippets of news that aren't worth a thread of their own.
> 
> Let me start you off with this weird rail crossing in Australia.
> 
> ...



Reverting back to the first post in this thread. This is how we do it in the UK. This is the 100mph crossing at Newark on the ECML


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 25, 2016)

Another way to deal with crossings. This is Keadby Bridge on the Scunthorpe - Cleethorpes line which crosses the Stainforth and Keadby Canal. As far as I am aware it is the only one of its kind on the network. Known as a Vazon Sliding Bridge as it name suggests it runs on rails and slides out of the way to allow boats through. As they say "multiple pictures.. ...


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 25, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Schoolboy error from the lad.




You do feel sorry - ......


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And the crowds of trainspotters that came to watch surged on to a track, bringing the whole line to a halt.
> 
> The police should have mown them down with a police-train.


That would have been this lot


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 26, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> That would have been this lot



Christ almighty, between twats like that and the problems with West Coast they'll be no steam on the main line at all soon


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 26, 2016)

Some nice footage of _Scotsman_ at speed here:



I'm still pleased they've turned it out in BR livery.  It's historically accurate, in that it's of the same period as the double chimney and smoke deflectors, and I reckon it really suits the A3's lines as well.

Shame about the twats who got onto the track though.  As bees says, this is the last thing main-line steam needs, especially at the moment.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 26, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And the crowds of trainspotters that came to watch surged on to a track, bringing the whole line to a halt.
> 
> The police should have mown them down with a police-train.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 3, 2016)

Experience the mock Mallard in the Science Museum?

The Mallard


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2016)

Can anyone point me to listings about the unveiling of Gresley's Statue at Kings X. All I can find out is that it's on 5th April. I have checked various rail and Gresley websites and can't even find out what time, yet alone what else may be planned. Who knows, one of the big Pacific's may make it down and what with all the fuss over the duck, I quite fancy going but can't find out owt about it. Anyone?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 7, 2016)

Doc on iplayer about the return to the tracks of the Flying Scotsman

The Return of Flying Scotsman


----------



## hash tag (Mar 14, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Can anyone point me to listings about the unveiling of Gresley's Statue at Kings X. All I can find out is that it's on 5th April. I have checked various rail and Gresley websites and can't even find out what time, yet alone what else may be planned. Who knows, one of the big Pacific's may make it down and what with all the fuss over the duck, I quite fancy going but can't find out owt about it. Anyone?



There must be summat out there somewhere. I even went through all the mucky rail mags in the newsagents yesterday!


----------



## laptop (Mar 14, 2016)

hash tag said:


> There must be summat out there somewhere. I even went through all the mucky rail mags in the newsagents yesterday!


You could talk to the sculptor: Hazel Reeves Sculpture

Shenanigans: Gresley's Mallard – a streak of genius | Campaigning to reinstate the mallard on the proposed statue of Sir Nigel Gresley at King's Cross station.

*Ah!*

*



			My Sir Nigel Gresley statue is due to be unveiled on the new Western Concourse at King’s Cross station at 11am on the 5 April 2016 (everyone welcome!)

Sir Nigel Gresley statue | Hazel Reeves

Click to expand...

*


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 14, 2016)

Given the opposition to the duck-less statue, maybe the no publicity is to avoid *someone* making a scene !


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 14, 2016)

Some nice people have set up a facebook group dedicated to trying to save the last two British double-decker multiple units from rotting away:

Security Check Required

Flickr group for photos here:

Flickriver: Most interesting photos from Bulleid Southern Railway 4DD EMU's pool


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 14, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Reverting back to the first post in this thread. This is how we do it in the UK. This is the 100mph crossing at Newark on the ECML



Dont forget the economy version the crossing of the Cambrian Coast Line and Welsh Highland with added street running


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 14, 2016)

ahhh - now that's crossing pawb (Cambrian crossed by the WHR), the rules for operating that are *jolly good fun* - there has just been a MIC held and one of the scenarios was to have an incident there ... apart from everyone getting the official / correct answers, there were some quite imaginative proposals !


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 17, 2016)

My eyes! Ow.

http://www.bradford.co.uk/flying-scotsman-clock.html

I thought it was a Viz spoof for a moment.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> My eyes! Ow.
> 
> Flying Scotsman 'Memories Of Steam' Cuckoo Clock
> 
> I thought it was a Viz spoof for a moment.


Hahaha. That is horrific!


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 17, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Some nice people have set up a facebook group dedicated to trying to save the last two British double-decker multiple units from rotting away:
> 
> Security Check Required
> 
> ...



The French 4-6-0 in that photo stream was much more interesting


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Some nice people have set up a facebook group dedicated to trying to save the last two British double-decker multiple units from rotting away:
> 
> Security Check Required
> 
> ...


They look pretty fucked. Shame as I'd love to ride in one.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 17, 2016)

editor said:


> Hahaha. That is horrific!



From the same people:


----------



## existentialist (Mar 17, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> From the same people:


It makes you wonder how Viz ever made a living - this is beyond parody!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 17, 2016)

Im travelling back from work on this tonight


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 17, 2016)

existentialist 

yes this is the right thread


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 17, 2016)

enjoy your trip ruffneck23 (I'm not really jealous, honest)
Is much of the summer stuff up and running yet, or will you have to wait until the end of March ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 17, 2016)

I think it started to open on the 5th , and it runs Thurs to Sunday at the sec ( as I found out yesterday when i went to the station , luckily its a 15 min walk away from work so wasnt a big deal )

Theres loads of stuff coming up next weekend including a trip to a brewery where you get 2 pints and a take home , which i hope to go on.

Im just trying to decide which direction to go in , Douglas or to Port Erin.

Anyway ive gotta go it leave at 4.27


----------



## hash tag (Mar 17, 2016)

You'll never make it home after 32 pints


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 17, 2016)

I went the opposite way from home to port Erin , sitting with my 3rd pint looking out at the bay , beautiful I must say , so you may be right ! 

May actually look to moving here from Douglas


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 17, 2016)

hash tag said:


> You'll never make it home after 32 pints


Ah I see , I meant 2 pints lol

But 32 pints is much better


----------



## hash tag (Mar 17, 2016)

With regard to the train clock, how coll would that be if it were a proper model, even if it were n gauge.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 17, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> enjoy your trip ruffneck23 (I'm not really jealous, honest)
> Is much of the summer stuff up and running yet, or will you have to wait until the end of March ?




I hear the Douglas Horse tramway could be buying the farm this year after 140 years of operation


----------



## laptop (Mar 17, 2016)

SikhWarrioR said:


> I hear the Douglas Horse tramway could be buying the farm this year after 140 years of operation



The decision to terminate the service was passed at a special meeting of the Council on Thursday January 21 2016.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 17, 2016)

Better have a ride on the horse-tram before it disappears.
e2a - too late.
Huh, looks like it will not be there this year, think they've dropped a b0ll0ck on this, by shutting before the 140th anniversary.


----------



## laptop (Mar 17, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> Better have a ride on the horse-tram before it disappears.



The above suggests that it already has. Strange rationale:



> The decision follows a proposal by the Council to amalgamate the Tramway Terrace stables site with the tramway hub at the Strathallan site, a scheme estimated, as of December 2015, to cost in the region of £2.9million.



Why was this work required? The announcement doesn't even have the flavour of fishing for donations / privatisation.

I smell property developers.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 17, 2016)

Property developers, almost without a doubt. (imo).

I smell rats / fish ...

Not sure how many staff are now redundant, but there are 14 horses looking for new homes.

Very surprised that the council didn't try to get a supporters / friends group to take it on.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 18, 2016)

The horses will go to the horse retirement home just out of Douglas ( yes it is a real place  )


----------



## laptop (Mar 18, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> The horses will go to the horse retirement home just out of Douglas ( yes it is a real place  )



Will go, or have gone?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 18, 2016)

I think they have probably gone , I'm not sure .

I will try and find out


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 18, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think they have probably gone , I'm not sure .
> 
> I will try and find out


Check the "British Trams Online" site that where I saw the first info about the proposed demise of the Douglas Horse Trams


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 28, 2016)

I have heard on good authority that the horse trams will be running this year, hopefully as many people as possible will use them and it wont be axed


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 28, 2016)

actual link but not the source I got it from

Douglas Horse Tramway WILL run in 2016 | British Trams Online News


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 28, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> actual link but not the source I got it from
> 
> Douglas Horse Tramway WILL run in 2016 | British Trams Online News


But according to the "British Trams Online" nothing deffinate for 2017 and beyond so the Douglas Horse Tram still is not safe yet, Prime sea front location for the horse tram depot and stables. Does local council and property developers equal corruption ???


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> actual link but not the source I got it from
> 
> Douglas Horse Tramway WILL run in 2016 | British Trams Online News



That's a start - some politicians can be very short-sighted, hope the year goes well ...
I would like to make a pilgrimage, but not sure if that is achievable. It is at least 15 years since I visited, so maybe I can persuade my boatie mate to try a passage ...


----------



## hipipol (Mar 28, 2016)

one for you Mikey ED.....

Lost Railways - Last train from Newport to Brecon 1962


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2016)

I've just watched the majority of an Avenger's episode "The Gravediggers" (series4) - a good chunk of which was filmed on the Stapleford Miniature Railway (10 1/4" gauge) in 1965.


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 28, 2016)

Early bird tickets ordered for the Great Dorset Steam Fair 
Anyone else going? 25-29th August. 

Btw - Groupon currently has an offer for tickets...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2016)

GDSF is one of the events I want to go to - but have never been able to get there.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 28, 2016)

I spent the weekend at my father's, partly trying to clear out the loft...and look what I found. Cost 2/6, first published 1958


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 29, 2016)

ooh - Like it !

Deltics are, and sound, fab ...




TiG - NRM - Deltic start up par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## existentialist (Mar 29, 2016)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I spent the weekend at my father's, partly trying to clear out the loft...and look what I found. Cost 2/6, first published 1958View attachment 85165


I had that book, as a kid! Very formative, but long lost now...


----------



## hash tag (Mar 30, 2016)

GDSF, what a fantastic event, worthy of at least two days and see that they have glamping type stuff on site now. Have not got my head around this year yet.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 30, 2016)

Rumour has it that Sir Nigel Greeley's statue is to be unveiled at Kings X on 5th April at 11 and that there will be a steam jock attending. Not 100% sure yet, but getting there.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, I'm at kings X and there are a good few anoraks here, with a good showing of ducks


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 5, 2016)

Ilkeston, the biggest town in England with no railway station, should finally get a new one this year.

This website has an interesting history section covering the various stations and branch lines in the area down the years:

History


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Ilkeston, the biggest town in England with no railway station, should finally get a new one this year.
> 
> This website has an interesting history section covering the various stations and branch lines in the area down the years:
> 
> History


They only destroyed the old station building last year 







Ilkeston | Central - ITV News


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2016)

Duck wielding protesters at Gresley statue unveiling.











'Demeaning' duck absent from Sir Nigel Gresley statue - BBC News


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2016)

I thought the detailing was superb and to be honest, as much as I think the duck should be there, the duck stuff was a little undignified. There was also someone with a duck decoy thing there.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2016)

PS editor I am in the first photo of yours


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Apr 8, 2016)

hash tag said:


> PS editor I am in the first photo of yours




Is that the Gresley "Quint-art" behind the loco or normal Gresley stock ? given the hassle worth BR MK 1 stock nowadays


----------



## StoneRoad (May 10, 2016)

Given the froth about 60103 vs tresspassers onto the network, NR are not publishing trip times / dates.

This makes "nipping out" from work most difficult ! and I can't afford to travel behind my late mate's loco after the very expensive overhaul.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> Given the froth about 60103 vs tresspassers onto the network, NR are not publishing trip times / dates.
> 
> This makes "nipping out" from work most difficult ! and I can't afford to travel behind my late mate's loco after the very expensive overhaul.


You would like naomi klein's next book, no loco


----------



## hash tag (May 10, 2016)

Well, if you must go down that line


----------



## Crispy (May 10, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Well, if you must go *down that line*


ISWYDT


----------



## hash tag (May 17, 2016)

Anyone fancy moving? Perhaps to Lincs?
Buy a house for £600,000 and get a train with its own track thrown in

BTW I cant work out if this place featured in a television programme a year or two back.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Anyone fancy moving? Perhaps to Lincs?
> Buy a house for £600,000 and get a train with its own track thrown in
> 
> BTW I cant work out if this place featured in a television programme a year or two back.


*want


----------



## SikhWarrioR (May 20, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Anyone fancy moving? Perhaps to Lincs?
> Buy a house for £600,000 and get a train with its own track thrown in
> 
> BTW I cant work out if this place featured in a television programme a year or two back.




If I had the money to buy that one of the first things I'd do is get a boiler inspector in to have a look at the boiler to see what work needs doing to get it to run again


----------



## hash tag (May 24, 2016)

Spotters are alaive and well and featuring in new BBC programme  Today's trainspotters are as obsessed as any of their forbears – and with jolly good reason


----------



## editor (May 24, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Spotters are alaive and well and featuring in new BBC programme  Today's trainspotters are as obsessed as any of their forbears – and with jolly good reason


Here's a bit more about the show: 


> The newly-commissioned Trainspotting Live on BBC Four will see veteran host Peter Snow and expert friends delight as different trains speed past on major railway lines.
> 
> Broadcasting live over the course of three nights, the unlikely programme is expected to capture a variety of trains on camera – from classic steam and diesel locomotives, to high-speed electric and rarer engines.
> 
> Mr Snow will host the show from Didcot Heritage Railway Centre, along with mathematician Hannah Fry, while linking to presenter Dick Strawbridge, who will be stationed at specific spots all over the country.


----------



## hash tag (May 24, 2016)

Dick Strawbridge  I doubt that there will be much steam arond at nights


----------



## StoneRoad (May 26, 2016)

I hope this person gets the help he needs ... but he also deserves a significant term inside.

Arsonist convicted of La'al Ratty fires

The fire could have destroyed L'aal Ratty as a viable tourist business and local employer, which would have had quite an affect in Ravenglass as a community, especially as it resulted in the almost total loss of "River Esk" which was under repair at the time.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 28, 2016)

Someone torched the thumper at the Swindon & Cricklade last week too, horrible stuff. Blaze destroys vintage train


----------



## hash tag (May 28, 2016)

Pointless. A piece of living history, destroyed what a waste


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Jun 23, 2016)

On a more cheerful after reading the last few de3pressing posts Crich Tramway Museum has started a long overdue restoration of London Transport/LCC No1 to appear in original "Bluebird" livery


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 23, 2016)

When Crich have finished that ^^^, they can do Newcastle 102 and a replica of a true Middleton Tram (not a Feltham ie Met331/Sunderland100.

May add something ...


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Jun 23, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> When Crich have finished that ^^^, they can do Newcastle 102 and a replica of a true Middleton Tram (not a Feltham ie Met331/Sunderland100.
> 
> May add something ...



Ah well a Swansea and Oystermouth one would do fine [Two would be even better and you could MU them] if you are gonna start talking tram reproductions !!


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 23, 2016)

Trying to work out if this had already been posted, but failing ...
so.

Four youths appear to have been responsible for arson damage to "Olive"
ie DB998901 _Olive (overhead line inspection vehicle) _built by Drewry in 1950.
Hopefully, as although severe the destruction wasn't complete, the owning group will be able to reconstruct her.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 2, 2016)

At last. Trainspotting live is on BBC4 on Monday week. Thought I had missed it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 2, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> When Crich have finished that ^^^, they can do Newcastle 102 and a replica of a true Middleton Tram (not a Feltham ie Met331/Sunderland100.
> 
> May add something ...


 
I have a feeling that constructing a true replica might be complicated, as it would have to meet current construction standards.

if it's a restoration (even if there's not a huge amount of the original left since it's rusted / rotted to bits - which is likely to be the case with LCC No. 1) then this isn't a problem.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 2, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I have a feeling that constructing a true replica might be complicated, as it would have to meet current construction standards.
> 
> if it's a restoration (even if there's not a huge amount of the original left since it's rusted / rotted to bits - which is likely to be the case with LCC No. 1) then this isn't a problem.



Not exactly, a modern design has to met the regs, but a copy of something previous can be built, provided you can prove that you have the appropriate knowledge ie explain why you are using old design.

Having said that, when a certain N Wales narrow gauge railway was attempting to produce a wheelchair compliant vehicle a few years ago, the problem was that the required turning circle exceeded that railway's loading envelope ... that took some sorting out - getting *someone* to sign off the design was difficult, "But the rules say X ..." vs "but X is wider than the carriage ... " went back and forth several times !


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 2, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> But the rules say X ..." vs "but X is wider than the carriage ... " went back and forth several times !


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 7, 2016)

and for their next project - the east coast main line ...

'Replacement' train offer as road shuts - BBC News
well done !
followed by :
Wanlockhead and Leadhills train becomes commuter service - BBC News


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 3, 2016)

Cambridge North coming along, due to open next May

Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 12, 2016)

Bit of a sad mishap down at the RHDR at the weekend, still no serious damage to people done and driver was a bit of a hero
Romney, Hythe and Dymchurch train crash driver praised - BBC News


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes, jumped clear right at the last minute then made sure all pasengers were safe. Lucky it wasn't worse, a driver died a few years ago.

As for that picture.. What a shot that shows how uneven the rails are and bonus points for a cat in the shot!!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 12, 2016)

A cat in the shot


----------



## existentialist (Sep 12, 2016)

hash tag said:


> A cat in the shot


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2016)

hash tag said:


> A cat in the shot


 
is the cat's orange high viz in line with current regulations?


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 12, 2016)

What is it with tractors and narrow / minmum gauge railways ... the tractors seem to have a death wish !


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 12, 2016)

hmmm. 
The BBC were being a bit sensationalist about risks from the loco boiler, in that report.

Fair play to the driver, there was some quick thinking / reactions displayed.

Hope all recover quickly.

"Green Goddess" may need *some* repair work.
I wonder if they'll want "Typhoon" back from L'all Ratty ? Luckily it is towards the end of the main season ...


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 12, 2016)

From that picture above the state of the track might be an issue.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 12, 2016)

19sixtysix said:


> From that picture above the state of the track might be an issue.


I think that's a  *v e r y*  long lens...


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 12, 2016)

existentialist said:


> I think that's a  *v e r y*  long lens...



Long lens or not the train suspension will be working quite hard with that track.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2016)

The RHDR 21st birthday, brilliant. ( bit of a fan of Laurel & Hardy)


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 15, 2016)

That looks like there is some shingle in the ballast, a known problem. But the zoom / foreshortening on that shot is probably exaggerating the situation. You are looking at quite lightweight track - compared to the profile for standard main-line weight rail - and 15" gauge at that. Having said that, I was last there more than a decade ago, and my memory of the carriages then was a good ride, even on the shingle at Dungeness.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 16, 2016)

I think there is a thread for funicular railways but might take me a week to find it.

Firefighters abseiled down a cliff's edge at the Leas Lift in Folkestone as part of a practice rescue exercise


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 17, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is the cat's orange high viz in line with current regulations?




What is more important has the said cat carried out the appropiate protections and is said cat in possesion of the appropiate track access certifications


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2016)

Not sure about this; a hundred year old coach is a hundred year old coach? You do not expect it to have all the latest mod cons Etc. Fatter passengers force Gwynedd railway to redesign carriages

Love the look of the observation car in the photo.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 24, 2016)

Bridge goes in


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2016)

nice picture of Waterloo Station, Feb 1911, posted on tweeter by robnitm






Photographer is standing on the corner of Alaska Street looking west across Waterloo Road - current street view here

the bridge leading to the left of the photo at that time carried a railway line that connected Waterloo (main) with what's now Waterloo East (the bridge is still there, the rail line was removed around the time of WW1)

Waterloo Station was substantially rebuilt after WW1.

Bus is a London Central bus operating Chalk Farm - Camberwell, part of today's route 168.  One similar bus (1908 Leyland X type - now restored and working) is in captivity


----------



## existentialist (Oct 29, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> nice picture of Waterloo Station, Feb 1911, posted on tweeter by robnitm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They really did build them monumental in those days.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2016)

existentialist said:


> They really did build them monumental in those days.


 
Yes and no.

From what I have read, parts of (pre WW1) Waterloo station were a bit ramshackle - it was three buildings (see opening bits of 'Three Men in a Boat') with only one being monumental.  At one stage at least, Waterloo had been intended as an intermediate station with the line continuing to the edge of the City (I think they got as far as planning a line to a terminus near Southwark Bridge) - in the end the LSWR built the Waterloo & City Line instead.

Waterloo was a great station for Eurostar - named after a battle against the French, and featuring the Victory Arch to commemorate WW1


----------



## existentialist (Oct 29, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> From what I have read, parts of (pre WW1) Waterloo station were a bit ramshackle - it was three buildings (see opening bits of 'Three Men in a Boat') with only one being monumental.  At one stage at least, Waterloo had been intended as an intermediate station with the line continuing to the edge of the City (I think they got as far as planning a line to a terminus near Southwark Bridge) - in the end the LSWR built the Waterloo & City Line instead.
> 
> Waterloo was a great station for Eurostar - named after a battle against the French, and featuring the Victory Arch to commemorate WW1


I just went and Wikipediad it after your last post - I hadn't realised that the existing station was quite so recent! I knew about the temporariness of the original station (I always used to think, as I travelled up to Waterloo, how brilliant it would have been to have carried on right into London, without realising either that it had in fact done almost that thing, by linking through to Waterloo (East).

And then, of course, there's the Necropolis.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2016)

Great post, thanks Puddy_Tat .
Because of that, I just found this (which may interest posters on here) GracesGuide This is brilliant and complete with a whats on guide!

The Necropolis of course, was built to connect London to Brookwood, a huge cemetary and well worth at least half a day of anyones time. Brookwood Cemetery


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 23, 2017)

Cambridge North from the air


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 14, 2017)

Did anyone see the tornado test on the news this week?


----------



## hash tag (Apr 14, 2017)

Yes, bastards. Why wasn't I on that train.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 14, 2017)

I would have settled for watching from a footbridge


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 15, 2017)

No mention of City of Truro in the introductory spiel? I thought that was the first to hit a ton, not Flying Scotsman in 1936. Also not sure why they have a 5-BEL as the background image when he mentions steam being 'banned' and diesel taking over! Not a diesel, and probably older than most of the steam that was being 'taken over' at that point.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 15, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> No mention of City of Truro in the introductory spiel? I thought that was the first to hit a ton, not Flying Scotsman in 1936. Also not sure why they have a 5-BEL as the background image when he mentions steam being 'banned' and diesel taking over! Not a diesel, and probably older than most of the steam that was being 'taken over' at that point.



The 1904 epic run was "never proven" - however I agree with your points.....


----------



## bi0boy (May 15, 2017)

Not sure it will date very well, it's all a bit contemporary


----------



## bi0boy (May 21, 2017)

Opened this morning with first train loaded with LibDems and train geeks. Pics courtesy of local blogger Richard Taylor


----------



## bi0boy (May 22, 2017)




----------



## bi0boy (May 25, 2017)

So train doors are refusing to open at Cambridge North because the trains think they're in the middle of nowhere. Lots of waiting around for the driver to override the GPS system


----------



## hash tag (May 25, 2017)

The doors open according to a GPS location?  WOW.


----------



## bi0boy (May 25, 2017)

hash tag said:


> The doors open according to a GPS location?  WOW.



GPS plus driver button. Basically they won't let the driver make a mistake and accidentally let the passengers out if the train is waiting for a platform or something. Not sure that is a common mistake but I guess it looked good on the marketing spiel.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2017)

oops...


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 1, 2017)

More on the maths behind Cambridge North's cladding:

Oh My Gosh, It’s Covered in Rule 30s!—Stephen Wolfram Blog


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2017)

posted today on tweeter by David Turner (Turnip Rail)






c. 1890s.

imagine approaching that on a foggy night and needing to know whether you can go and if so where.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2017)

Man, American locos are BIG.
Also this footage is cool as hell.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2017)

Although thinking about it, the almost total lack of steam means it's probably being pushed by those desiels behind it


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 25, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Man, American locos are BIG.
> Also this footage is cool as hell.
> 
> 
> ...




Looks and sounds like it's not actually working, just being pushed?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 25, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Looks and sounds like it's not actually working, just being pushed?



There's a bit of clag around the four minute mark suggesting it's definitely in steam.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 26, 2017)

It's a steam engine but not as I know it. Fireless steam! Fireless Steam Locomotives


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 27, 2017)

10 of the best narrow-gauge railway journeys in Britain


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 27, 2017)

Well, well, well. No posts in this thread in a blue moon from PG then two come along at once.

Some beautiful pictures here. The empty railways of America. South Dakota looks a bit like the UK. Who knew?

In pictures: The empty railways of America - BBC News


----------



## hash tag (Aug 9, 2017)

A bit random, but related and historical The Willington Waggonway Research Programme | Tyne & Wear Archives & Museums Blog

Stephenson Railway Museum


----------



## hash tag (Aug 14, 2017)

hash tag said:


> For retired trainspotters; a retirment pad near the sea. I quite like this as well Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!
> 
> View attachment 113468



wicked.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 14, 2017)

hash tag said:


> A bit random, but related and historical The Willington Waggonway Research Programme | Tyne & Wear Archives & Museums Blog
> 
> Stephenson Railway Museum



Cool - I know someone who helped with the original rescue excavation of that ...




TiG - Early Waggonway par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## hash tag (Aug 20, 2017)

Because of circumstances, I didn't want to, but got talked into buying a flue tube clock yesterday. It's what it says on the tin; it is part of an old flue tube converted into a clock, the proceeds helping with the restoration of a loco so everyone wins. It is a lovely thing, very heavy. 

Sales and Promotions


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 20, 2017)

Fantastic week for trains in London stations.

Paddington to Penzance, today.






Waterloo, Tuesday






Royston to Kings Cross, Tuesday


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 2, 2017)

OOC 111 looking good from the fence. Big fuck off queue to get in though.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 3, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> posted today on tweeter by David Turner (Turnip Rail)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone's been to Rugby Signal gantry raised {At GCR expense} to improve sighting due to now removed Great Cental birdcage bridge


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 114834
> 
> OOC 111 looking good from the fence. Big fuck off queue to get in though.


I was there! Will post my photos later.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2017)

Here we go: 


























Steam and diesel locomotive delights at Old Oak Common Open Day, Sat 2nd Sept


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 4, 2017)

editor your photos take me back. I was a trainspotter between 1976-1979 (aged 12-15). It got me all over the country with a freedom today's teenagers can only dream of. By the time I was 15 I'd been to OOC, Toton (if that's Nottingham?), Longsight in Manchester, Edinburgh, Bristol and probably many more places I've forgotten.

Anyway, your picture of a 37 got me googling. I loved them too, but even more I loved seeing what I thought was a 37 coming (the freight train) and it turning out to be a rare 40.

I was brought up on the east coast mainline, Sandy in Bedfordshire. And even more than the odd 37 or 40 we loved the Deltics, class 55. I wiki'd. All my favourites, the racehorse names Meld, Pinza et al, have gone. 

So that's why you have no pictures of them.  I see Alycidon is preserved. I'd have preferred Pinza.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 4, 2017)

editor said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super photos, and yeah felt sorry for that singer!

Out of curiosity is this something they do annually? Will keep an eye out if so.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 4, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> Anyway, your picture of a 37 got me googling. I loved them too, but even more I loved seeing what I thought was a 37 coming (the freight train) and it turning out to be a rare 40.


The bottom of the bodyshell across the bottom of the nose went straight across on 40s, but does a little joggle upwards in the centre on 37s. At least, that's how I identified them from directly ahead


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 4, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Super photos, and yeah felt sorry for that singer!
> 
> Out of curiosity is this something they do annually? Will keep an eye out if so.



This was the last one as the depot closes next year when the new trains start running (which have a new purpose-built depot). The site will all be flats in a few years.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 4, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> This was the last one as the depot closes next year when the new trains start running (which have a new purpose-built depot). The site will all be flats in a few years.



Rubbish.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 4, 2017)

Dude waits an hour for the Flying Scotsman to go past...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh, you have to laugh


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 12, 2017)

Golden Arrow due to leave Victoria tomorrow morning

*London Victoria* d 10:43 35028
  Denmark Hill 10:58	
  Nunhead 11:02	
  Shortlands Jn 11:14	
  Orpington 11:29	
  Sevenoaks 11:39	
  Tonbridge 11:45	
  Paddock Wood 11:56	
_Cranmore DL_ d 12:07 _water_ 
	d 12:17	
  Ashford 12:36	
  Wye 12:45	
*Canterbury West * a 12:56	
1Z62
0.0 *Canterbury West * a 16:19 35028 
  Minster 16:43	
  Deal 16:57	
  Dover Priory a 17:14	
	d 17:29	
  Folkestone Central 17:45	
  Ashford 18:09	
  Headcorn 18:12	
  Paddock Wood 18:22	
  Tonbridge 18:33	
  Sevenoaks 18:44	
  Orpington  18:54	
  Shortlands Jn 19:02	
  Nunhead 19:09	
  Factory Jn 19:20	
*London Victoria* a 19:43	

t0913a.htm


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 13, 2017)

Did anyone see her off? Hoping to get out the office to watch it at lunch time


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 13, 2017)

Missed it by about 2 mins  could see the smoke in the distance. Hopefully see it this evening on its way home


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 13, 2017)

Can anyone see a flaw for these train watchers standing on the down platform waiting for an up train


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 13, 2017)

Not the greatest pic. Made my girls grin though


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 13, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Can anyone see a flaw for these train watchers standing on the down platform waiting for an up train View attachment 115547


Would you believe, about a minute after taking that i realised my mother is stood on the other side!!!!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 13, 2017)

Nice to know even at 17 a steam train still makes Martha giggle


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 26, 2017)

For anyone in London who might be interested, talk at the British Library, Simon Jenkins 100 Best Railway Stations
Simon Jenkins: Britain's 100 Best Railway Stations


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> For anyone in London who might be interested, talk at the British Library, Simon Jenkins 100 Best Railway Stations
> Simon Jenkins: Britain's 100 Best Railway Stations


I'm super chuffed to be able to say that one of my photos is in that book - this pic of Hebden Bridge 






Hebden Bridge railway station, Calderdale, West Yorkshire, England, with pictures of landmarks, mills, canals, signal box, bars, cafes, tourist sights and more


----------



## sealion (Oct 2, 2017)

The Duchess of Gloucester leaves Euston station 1938


----------



## hash tag (Oct 20, 2017)

The train now leaving on platform 2.............live porn on line

Live Webcam


----------



## hash tag (Oct 20, 2017)

I know it is early and I don't do Christmas, but people might appreciate this a great cause and railway stuff to boot.

Christmas Cards


----------



## hash tag (Nov 22, 2017)

Have just seen Murder on the Orient Express; I know it's dressed up a bit, but anyone know what engine they used?


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 22, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Have just seen Murder on the Orient Express; I know it's dressed up a bit, but anyone know what engine they used?



From: Where was Murder on the Orient Express filmed? ~ Filming Locations



> Additional filming with no cast took place in a private railway line between Triengen and Büron in Switzerland. The crew were taking shots from various angles of a 1-241 A 65 steam locomotive, one of the last surviving models of its kind.



Think it might be one of these: SNCF Class 241P - Wikipedia


----------



## hash tag (Nov 22, 2017)

Good effort. Cheers.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 22, 2017)

The rest of the world seemed to have quite mean looking locomotives, all pipes, cowcatchers, headlights and massive tenders. British locos seem quite humble in comparison.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2017)

Tornado has a starring role in Paddington 2, while we're on the subject


----------



## hash tag (Nov 23, 2017)

Tornado, PHA!  Saw her arrival in London for the first time and have since ridden behind her


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 26, 2017)

Play stations: Railway stops worth lingering at


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 26, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> From: Where was Murder on the Orient Express filmed? ~ Filming Locations
> 
> 
> 
> Think it might be one of these: SNCF Class 241P - Wikipedia



Had a cab ride between Amberieu and Culoz on a 241 - oil fired , was running late , but made up 5 mins uphill ...awesome engines and incredibly powerful.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 1, 2017)

Webcam of Grosmont.. Currently just has a class 26 shunting some carriages

Live Webcam


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Webcam of Grosmont.. Currently just has a class 26 shunting some carriages
> 
> Live Webcam
> 
> View attachment 121891


Looks good ow - snow and steam action!


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2017)

Oh and there's a GWR Autocoach in the  background. I like.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 1, 2017)

I think that might be a camping coach rather than an auto trailer, they have a few on the NYMR. Used to be a big tradition on the railways.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 1, 2017)

Up at grosmont the NYMR has several bits of holiday accommodation and one at least, is a railway coach. Not cheap, usually well booked up.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 1, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Up at grosmont the NYMR has several bits of holiday accommodation and one at least, is a railway coach. Not cheap, usually well booked up.


 
There’s a couple at one of the intermediate stations, or there was about five years ago, my memory says they were painted cream and green (Think it’s called LNER tourist livery?)


----------



## hash tag (Dec 1, 2017)

This


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 12, 2017)

There are plenty of christmas season steam tours around the country..  

http://www.uksteam.info/tours/trs17.htm

mrs quoad one in York on Saturday


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2017)

I went and stood in the bitter cold for an hour at Camden a couple of weeks ago with my son to see the Cathedrals Express running on the North London Line, a rare location for kettles. It was delayed leaving Southend by almost three hours, had to give up and go home as the little guy needed his nap. Disappointing, 1/10.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 12, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> I went and stood in the bitter cold for an hour at Camden a couple of weeks ago with my son to see the Cathedrals Express running on the North London Line, a rare location for kettles. It was delayed leaving Southend by almost three hours, had to give up and go home as the little guy needed his nap. Disappointing, 1/10.


Yes, one of the problems of steam tours is they have to fit into the regular schedule and if they miss a slot it can cause big delays


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Yes, one of the problems of steam tours is they have to fit into the regular schedule and if they miss a slot it can cause big delays



That one was delayed due to over-running engineering works holding up the stock getting to Southend in the first place. Probably frustrating for the passengers who would also have had a much reduced time at their destination too (mid Hants railway). I wonder if they could claim delay repay?

The list suggests we can see a black 5/standard 5 (whichever it is) at Kensington Olympia at 11 on Friday, so think we'll head there as it's an easy run round the NLL to get there, and well timed for seeing a few cl59 hauled stone trains too (he's only two but already knows big noisy freight trains are good).


----------



## hash tag (Dec 12, 2017)

Purely for balance http://www.steamdreams.co.uk/execut...SVR01&DB=SteamDreams&Division=A&ActionCode=HP

I have travelled with steam dreams a few times. Next year I saw there was a trip to Norwich, which is on my list of places to visit, especially now with the Rembrandt etchings on.
Sadly, the Rembrandt thing will be over by then. We have both now got the day off of work, so still worth a visit.

We did Ludlow a few years back and did not get back until about 1 in the morning (we are old)...fortunately we got dropped off at a station 10 miutes walk from home.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 12, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> I went and stood in the bitter cold for an hour at Camden a couple of weeks ago with my son to see the Cathedrals Express running on the North London Line, a rare location for kettles. It was delayed leaving Southend by almost three hours, had to give up and go home as the little guy needed his nap. Disappointing, 1/10.



I think one of the best ways to go and see Santa is on a heritage railway. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I think one of the best ways to go and see Santa is on a heritage railway. Might be worth a try.



Yeah, we've already got the Dean Forest santa special booked for later in the month


----------



## hash tag (Dec 12, 2017)

perfect, brilliant...thats also screwed me, I didn't know that existed, have not been there. A trip to the Malverns beckons for a short break in the new year


----------



## hash tag (Dec 15, 2017)

I cant help thinking this has been done before and sorry if it has.  station with history Trains & Train Stations in Wales - North Wales - Blaenau Ffestiniog - Campbell's Cottage
The bizarre and the beautiful: Britain's most unusual homes of 2017 | Homes and Property


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2017)

Thing is, if I bought an old railway station, I know I'd _have_ to then start repaying the track. Could you imagine having your own steam operated branch line to the nearest pub? 

Heaven!


----------



## Smangus (Dec 15, 2017)

Now open . looks  cool. 

World's steepest funicular rail line to open in Switzerland


----------



## elbows (Dec 17, 2017)

Smangus said:


> Now open . looks  cool.
> 
> World's steepest funicular rail line to open in Switzerland



Indeed! A short snippet of video here:

Steepest railway opens in Switzerland


----------



## kebabking (Dec 17, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I think one of the best ways to go and see Santa is on a heritage railway. Might be worth a try.



I can particularly recommend the Santa Special on the Severn Valley line - Kidderminster to Bridgnorth, meets the mainline at Kidderminster - the Kebabettes really enjoyed it and it was really beautiful in the snow.

Even the 14 yo turned up a corner of her mouth when she thought no one was watching....


----------



## hash tag (Dec 19, 2017)

Meanwhile, has Thomas been doing drugs?


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2018)

In the design museum these were described as being trains without track's yet on this site described as trams or buses or trains. Could save a fortune on infrastructure.

China debuts driverless train that only needs white painted lines as tracks


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 4, 2018)

hash tag said:


> In the design museum these were described as being trains without track's yet on this site described as trams or buses or trains. Could save a fortune on infrastructure.
> 
> China debuts driverless train that only needs white painted lines as tracks



Which is all OK as long as pranksters or terrorists don't spray paint an unauthorised diversionary route...


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2018)

hash tag said:


> In the design museum these were described as being trains without track's yet on this site described as trams or buses or trains. Could save a fortune on infrastructure.
> 
> China debuts driverless train that only needs white painted lines as tracks


Not sure if other cars/obstacles will obligingly get out of the way in city centres.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2018)

The paint may contain some sort of conductor and is it any different to trams in many town centres?


----------



## hash tag (Jan 19, 2018)

I see Charles Burnett III has just died. He was the record holder for the land speed record for a steam car Inspiration (car) - Wikipedia

British steam car breaks world land speed record Roy Bennett, Zimbabwean opposition figure, dies in helicopter crash


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2018)

The last surviving '4 SUB' unit (Southern Railway designed - but built into BR days) is heading back south of the river soon.

The group involved are more active on tweeter than their website at the moment and posting regular archive pictures


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 25, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> The last surviving '4 SUB' unit (Southern Railway designed - but built into BR days) is heading back south of the river soon.
> 
> The group involved are more active on tweeter than their website at the moment and posting regular archive pictures



When  first came to London in 1979 (for work) , and I had a free all stations pass , I shamefully hunted down these old girls before they went - when asked where I went to of a Summers evening , I made excuses - but places like Streatham / Mitcham and Coulsden South and Chessington  featured. Fascinated by their basic no nonsense maid of work approach.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 25, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> When  first came to London in 1979 (for work) , and I had a free all stations pass , I shamefully hunted down these old girls before they went - when asked where I went to of a Summers evening , I made excuses - but places like Streatham / Mitcham and Coulsden South and Chessington  featured. Fascinated by their basic no nonsense maid of work approach.


My local station when I was a kid was Tolworth, on the Chessington South line, and I was fascinated by what I later learned were the 4-SUBs on that line. My dad told me that the sound of the compressors was them winding up the elastic bands that ran the train, and I remember noticing the odd pair of extra rails between the tracks.

They made a kind of whining grumble as they accelerated and I thought the compartments were rather good, too. I think it was 4-SUBs that taught me it wasn't a good idea to keep a hold of the door handles when you shut the doors.

And that interesting stencilled headcode. 18.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 25, 2018)

existentialist said:


> My local station when I was a kid was Tolworth, on the Chessington South line









Mr OzT  might recognise the location...



existentialist said:


> My dad told me that the sound of the compressors was them winding up the elastic bands that ran the train, and I remember noticing the odd pair of extra rails between the tracks.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 25, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Mr OzT  might recognise the location...


The modernity of those flat blocks belies the livery of the unit...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 25, 2018)

existentialist said:


> The modernity of those flat blocks belies the livery of the unit...



from a quick bit of research, yellow front panels started to come in about 1962


----------



## OzT (Jan 26, 2018)

thanks Puddy_Tat, I do, though not the train. Guess before my time in England!!!

And doesn't look like that now. think those flats are gone and that grassy embankment on ther left has gone as well. In its place is a sliding and entrance to the stone yard.

Some morning the stone train can't reverse into the sliding and holds all the other traffic up, or sometimes the manual points fail/get stuck with the same results, no trains down!


----------



## existentialist (Jan 26, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> from a quick bit of research, yellow front panels started to come in about 1962


Yeah, actually, on zooming in, the blocks aren't late 80s,but much older. As you were


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 26, 2018)

If you're a fan of Electric units you can't go wrong with any of these books


----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2018)

We are excited to announce that planning permission has been granted by the London Borough of Bexley for "_the installation of a Narrow Gauge Railway and modifications to an existing building for use as depot facilities for the railway"._
Ref no. 16/02241/FUL
They have the last of the narrow gauge MOD loco's from the Woolwich Arsenal system
The Railway Project

Anyone have any idea whether they have progressed?


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

hipipol said:


> We are excited to announce that planning permission has been granted by the London Borough of Bexley for "_the installation of a Narrow Gauge Railway and modifications to an existing building for use as depot facilities for the railway"._
> Ref no. 16/02241/FUL
> They have the last of the narrow gauge MOD loco's from the Woolwich Arsenal system
> The Railway Project
> ...


Can't find anything online


----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2018)

editor said:


> Can't find anything online


Neither can I other than that one site - seems v odd
They seem to be part of the Crossness Pumping station crew - will try to find a phone no, give em a bell.....

If only they could rebuild the WHOLE thing
https://get.google.com/albumarchive.../AF1QipOqN4VFTDOtgF5x3_-CzUo7EYX3V4unGVzihpav


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 13, 2018)

*BR Britannia Class 7MT 4-6-0 no 70013 *Oliver Cromwell leaving Victoria tomorrow morning and passing through Brixton

t0214a.htm

editor


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 14, 2018)

Did anyone see her leave? Going to see her take water at lunch. Will post some pics hopefully


----------



## ricbake (Feb 14, 2018)

Oliver Cromwell coming through Brixton

https://photos.app.goo.gl/EI6CI7gwmdoNvdCn2


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 14, 2018)

Great vid!!!


----------



## existentialist (Feb 14, 2018)

Liking the backlit clouds of steam!


----------



## hash tag (Feb 14, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> *BR Britannia Class 7MT 4-6-0 no 70013 *Oliver Cromwell leaving Victoria tomorrow morning and passing through Brixton
> 
> t0214a.htm
> 
> editor



I'm booked on her from Liverpool Street to Norwich and back next week


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 14, 2018)

Some pics and a vid


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2018)

Not very dramatic but any sighting of a steam train cheers me up!






Steam train in Brixton – Britannia Class No 70013 Oliver Cromwell in action, 14th Feb 2018


----------



## ricbake (Feb 14, 2018)

Doing its steamy thing!


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2018)

ricbake said:


> Doing its steamy thing!
> View attachment 127420


Where was that taken? It was almost bereft of steam when it went though Brixton.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm sure I've just seen her, being drawn backwards over cremone bridge towards willsden junction I'm guessing.


----------



## ricbake (Feb 14, 2018)

editor said:


> Where was that taken? It was almost bereft of steam when it went though Brixton.





ricbake said:


> Oliver Cromwell coming through Brixton
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/EI6CI7gwmdoNvdCn2



It opened up briefly as it crossed Ferndale Road


----------



## hash tag (Feb 21, 2018)

Tomorrow, I am on the Oliver Cromwell to Norwich and back BR Standard Class 7 70013 Oliver Cromwell - Wikipedia

Friday, this - London Post Office Railway - Wikipedia






Just what to do Saturday


----------



## hash tag (Feb 22, 2018)

Liverpool Street Station and we are on it


----------



## hash tag (Feb 22, 2018)

Oh dear. About an hour late in to Norwich. Problems with lubrication, so diseasel back to town later.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 22, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Oh dear. About an hour late in to Norwich. Problems with lubrication, so diseasel back to town later.



My ex co- workers tell me you were running at 20 mph for some reason , causing some delays. Bad luck. Very sorry your dash through Norfolk and Suffolk was a bit of a let down.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 22, 2018)

gutted.. Don't suppose they give any compo for that?


----------



## hash tag (Feb 22, 2018)

Rumour has it a bearing is knackered. Stopped somewhere for a while then limped into Norwich and returned by diesel. 
She's old, these things happen. Still had a great day.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 23, 2018)

The front end wreath was in memory of one of the most outstanding railwaymen of the 20thC , R.N.H. Hardy - who passed on this week - 96 I think and onetime Shedmaster at Stewarts Lane (a job he loved). Very closely  involved with these loco's on their debut in East Anglia in the 1950's. Great chap and massively respected. Read "Steam in the Blood" 

He would , I suggest , have done exactly the same - 20 mph forward - and got on with the job with good  humour.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 23, 2018)

End of the line for steam trains - Chinadaily.com.cn

the last dogged remains of Chinas steam cadre will be gone very soon by all accounts. I think they are still used only at the Sandoaling coal project these days


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2018)

Not quite the Oliver Cromwell. Today's tiny train


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 23, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> End of the line for steam trains - Chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> the last dogged remains of Chinas steam cadre will be gone very soon by all accounts. I think they are still used only at the Sandoaling coal project these days



A friend in Leeds used to go over there with a group of people every few years to photograph the last days of steam, some of his pictures appearing in a book on the subject. There were quite a few narrow gauge systems still working a few years back.



(Worth looking at a few others in that album)


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2018)

Shame Steam train Oliver Cromwell attracts fans as it chugs through Harold Wood and Gidea Park


----------



## hash tag (Feb 26, 2018)

I see there is a two parter on the Flying Scotsman starting tonight in C5.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 28, 2018)

I gather the poor old girl has been repaired, but possibly last Wednesday was her last steam run.
Because of the weather issues, Network Rail have stopped her coming come back to London in time for her final run to Cardiff tomorrow.
Huge disappointment for anyone booked to go on her 
Because her main line certificate is about to expire I guess she will now be consigned to Museums or heritage railways


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 28, 2018)

If anybody fancies buying some old steam trains, there's a few for sale as scrap that could use a rescue:

Google Translate

(Translation is a bit sketchy!)

Street view (actually from a train!) of the locos here:

Google Maps


----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> gutted.. Don't suppose they give any compo for that?



None was asked for it expected. Have today received an email from Steam Dreams offering a very generous discount on one or two up and coming trips and also money off vouchers for any up and coming trip later this year.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 2, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> If anybody fancies buying some old steam trains, there's a few for sale as scrap that could use a rescue:
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> ...



Urban75 steam line on a disused bit of London railway?


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 2, 2018)

1987 Lenham 

Makes me proud to have worked on the railway - that plucky 33 digging itself out , and that 47 doing its best to help his mate ...



Reaches for hanky ...


----------



## hash tag (Mar 2, 2018)

Channel 5 @ 8 The Yorkshire Steam Railway: All Aboard - Channel 5


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 2, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Channel 5 @ 8 The Yorkshire Steam Railway: All Aboard - Channel 5



Dinner for the workers , fire lit and I am there !


----------



## cybershot (Mar 2, 2018)

Nice little program


----------



## hash tag (Mar 2, 2018)

It was. Though only got to see the first half. Great to see programmes like this. More of a tourist programme than transpotter. None the worse for it mind. Very timely as I was only up there a few months back


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 10, 2018)

America's nuclear-powered supertrain, from 1979:

America's Failed 1979 Supertrain - Design News From All Over The World

Totally stylish, even if the idea will have been partly stolen off Hitler.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 26, 2018)

Nothing of a gricing experience , but I rode the very first ECTS / ATO train in passenger service this morning from Finsbury Park to East Croydon - double / treble win for me as it did the new Canal Tunnels , ATO throguh the core / and I got to go via London Bridge and the new flyover.....

Train had a good number of "railway" suits on board , plus TV crews .....


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> America's nuclear-powered supertrain, from 1979:
> 
> America's Failed 1979 Supertrain - Design News From All Over The World
> 
> Totally stylish, even if the idea will have been partly stolen off Hitler.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 3, 2018)

editor said:


> Awesome!




It was the ‘22 months later’ bit that had me chuckling, like you could even erect a new car park barrier in 22 months with modern railway procurement/construction timescales.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 11, 2018)

I have not seen mention of this anywhere, but, in any event could not bring myself to watch it. Has anyone, is it watchable?
Coastal Railways with Julie Walters - Episode Guide - All 4

Enjoying Michael Portillo in India mind.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 11, 2018)

hash tag said:


> I have not seen mention of this anywhere, but, in any event could not bring myself to watch it. Has anyone, is it watchable?
> Coastal Railways with Julie Walters - Episode Guide - All 4
> 
> Enjoying Michael Portillo in India mind.



Queen Michael is great - the last one especially - but the Walters thing is a bit tedious IMHO.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 25, 2018)

Don't miss this train steaming into Weymouth and Dorchester tomorrow

I will be there to take pictures


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Don't miss this train steaming into Weymouth and Dorchester tomorrow
> 
> I will be there to take pictures


Don't forget to post some here!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> Don't forget to post some here!


Of course


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 26, 2018)

Train with an engine at each end


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 26, 2018)

Lots of grey- haired men with cameras were there 

 

The Fat Controller showed up too


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 26, 2018)

Was fantastic to see two engines in full steam


----------



## hash tag (May 16, 2018)

If they can turn the tunnels at Rotherhithe into a museum, shouldnt these old chambers be the foundation for a new one

Brunel structure halts road scheme


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 23, 2018)

Southern Railway designed '4 SUB' unit 4732 is back south of the river.






it's going to need a bit of work



first priority is under cover accommodation.

More on their tweeter account - including a link seeking donations


----------



## Dogsauce (May 23, 2018)

Always depressing seeing formerly restored stock looking like that, tarps aren’t expensive.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

I like this story...



> Engineers gave exclusive access to visit a miniature house, located deep in the tunnels of Liverpool Lime Street station, which can only be accessed when trains aren’t running.
> 
> The historic hut was built more than 100 years ago by track workers to take their tea breaks. There’s a fireplace and an old kettle, cup and tongs are still in place, preserved in time.
> 
> ...








Network Rail reveals a tiny piece of track history


----------



## hash tag (Jun 9, 2018)

I see Mark Carne got a CBE today, which on the whole has caused uproar CBE for rail boss amid travel chaos
Has he done enough good over the last 4 years to outweigh the recent bad?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 5, 2018)

HELP; events guides, Old Glory.
I have two weekends off after this one and trying to plan my weekends, one of my go to's was the Old Glory events guide. It's not opening, is it me? has it gone or has it moved?


----------



## cybershot (Jul 5, 2018)

User Events - Old Glory ?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 5, 2018)

Cheers. I couldnt get it to load on lap top.
might settle for Alton bus rally or Newark truckfest.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 15, 2018)

on flickr today



a 1940 GWR 'flying banana' railcar, under restoration at the kent and east sussex railway (more here)


----------



## hash tag (Jul 21, 2018)

Last week we squeezed in Papplewick Pumping Station (complete with steam punks) , beautiful & well worth a visit Papplewick pumping station: Industrial museum and unique wedding venue in Nottinghamshire







This weekend have just found this http://www.nmscs.org.uk which happens to be near where we are headed...pigs in shit


----------



## treefrog (Jul 21, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> A bridge near Greymouth in New Zealand that is shared by cars and trains. Wouldn't fancy a game of chicken on this one. It's the sort of thing that would make the ORR have kittens in this country.




I know this is an old post, but saw this and thought I'd share the time I rode my motorbike over this bridge in wet weather and the rear wheel lost traction on the metal railway line as I exited the bridge  thankfully low speed so no serious damage but I've had the heebies every time I've gone over it since.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 27, 2018)

An off the wall steam driven thing, but it still working and has magnificent engines which can be viewed. Welcome to Waverley - Waverley Excursions

I see she's coming to London in September.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 27, 2018)

hash tag said:


> An off the wall steam driven thing, but it still working and has magnificent engines which can be viewed. Welcome to Waverley - Waverley Excursions
> 
> I see she's coming to London in September.


She tours the country (the coastal bit, anyway), and I went on her on an excursion from Milford Haven. Lots of polished brass and moving steel.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 27, 2018)

I went on her at weymouth, I think, a few years back.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 27, 2018)

Slightly tangential, but I thought you'd enjoy it...

 
 
This is the shiny thing that Avon Fire and Rescue use to go to fires/emergencies in the Severn Rail Tunnel - a big lorry filled with toys that has rail running gear fitted to the chassis to access rail lines. Tasty...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 27, 2018)

hash tag said:


> I went on her at weymouth, I think, a few years back.



I did a trip from Avonmouth more than three decades ago. My lasting memory was of them cooking something downstairs that stunk out the whole deck and made me feel sick. It was hanging around the Severn estuary for a while, sometimes running from Clevedon Pier when that was resurrected, as well as Minehead and South Wales. I thought it had gone elsewhere for a while, possibly Scotland.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Aug 1, 2018)

hash tag said:


> An off the wall steam driven thing, but it still working and has magnificent engines which can be viewed. Welcome to Waverley - Waverley Excursions
> 
> I see she's coming to London in September.



She is berthed along from my office. I see her when she's not out cruising. Having been on a load of modern ships with thrusters it was lovely vo see her berth the other night. She came in slow a spot astern to stop then two lines launched over and winched in. Simple.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Aug 1, 2018)

PS Waverley


----------



## Lancman (Aug 2, 2018)

19sixtysix said:


> PS Waverley



She can't turn her paddles independently of each other and must be a pig to handle at low speeds with little water flow over her rudder, hence the berthing lines.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2018)

Piece in the Mirror: 



> *Milestones*
> 
> 1802 Cornish mining engineer Richard Trevithick, below, builds the first steam locomotive for Coalbrookdale ironworks, Shropshire.
> 1825 World’s first public steam-operated railway opens between Stockton and Darlington.
> ...



Railway steam engine era remembered on 50th anniversary of demise


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2018)

Happy to unexpectedly see this at Chester today!


----------



## existentialist (Aug 7, 2018)

editor said:


> Happy to unexpectedly see this at Chester today!
> 
> View attachment 143430


Ooh, that is nice. I think Class 40s are possibly one of the top 3 or 4 attractive loco designs. Especially in BR green.

(FTR, in terms of eyecandy, the top 3 are probably 40s, Hymeks and Westerns, in no particular order. The bottom 3 would be the Metrovick Co-Bo, SR's class 71/74, and the 21/22/29s, although I still have a soft spot for the uglies)


----------



## legz (Aug 7, 2018)

A favourite of mine too. It's not so much how they look, but how they sound that I love


----------



## existentialist (Aug 7, 2018)

legz said:


> A favourite of mine too. It's not so much how they look, but how they sound that I love


That, too. In my teenage trainspotter days, I got a Red Bus Rover and went to King's Cross (probably to see Deltics). But it was a 40, departing, that really impressed me.

ETA: it was probably Euston. Chances are, I went to the wrong station


----------



## weltweit (Aug 7, 2018)

I went to a Vintage show last Saturday, Gloucestershire Vintage and Country Extravaganza

there were  

Scale model traction engines:
 
 
And some full sized ones also: 




There were also vintage military vehicles, motorbikes, bicycles, trucks, tractors, and I expect there would probably have been loads of vintage cars but I gave up with heat stroke before I found them and went home. :-/


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 7, 2018)

Distinctly well polished ! and a good spot editor

Trying to work out which would be my favourite diesel traction ...
Westerns, Hymeks and Warships are one set. In the other set, Classes 37, 50 and 55.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 7, 2018)

weltweit said:


> I went to a Vintage show last Saturday, Gloucestershire Vintage and Country Extravaganza
> 
> there were
> 
> ...


I think you'll find those "scale model" ones were just normal ones, a very long way away. With, naturally, giants riding on them.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 7, 2018)

Oh, that big black traction engine in weltweit 's post. Another lovely mechanical beast.
It is a Leeds built Fowler ploughing engine, they normally work in pairs.
Here's one at Pickering - it is actually working at ploughing.



psr - fowlers par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## weltweit (Aug 7, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I think you'll find those "scale model" ones were just normal ones, a very long way away. With, naturally, giants riding on them.


You would be amazed how many giants there were !!


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 7, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Ooh, that is nice. I think Class 40s are possibly one of the top 3 or 4 attractive loco designs. Especially in BR green.
> 
> (FTR, in terms of eyecandy, the top 3 are probably 40s, Hymeks and Westerns, in no particular order. The bottom 3 would be the Metrovick Co-Bo, SR's class 71/74, and the 21/22/29s, although I still have a soft spot for the uglies)



That is an impressive restoration - though the class had a following , as useful engines they are far behind (IMHO)  a good (preferably Welsh) class 37 , or a 47. Driven both on main lines with authority both - the 47 was always a supreme drive with great power application and braking - the 37 was what I would imagine flying a Lancaster would be like. (specially when you had a partly fitted train behind you of about 10 steel wagons with vacuum brake and 20 unfitted loaded coal behind them) - I got shouted at by the driver. Happy days


----------



## existentialist (Aug 7, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> That is an impressive restoration - though the class had a following , as useful engines they are far behind (IMHO)  a good (preferably Welsh) class 37 , or a 47. Driven both on main lines with authority both - the 47 was always a supreme drive with great power application and braking - the 37 was what I would imagine flying a Lancaster would be like. (specially when you had a partly fitted train behind you of about 10 steel wagons with vacuum brake and 20 unfitted loaded coal behind them) - I got shouted at by the driver. Happy days


Oh, they were a ludicrous anachronism - IIRC, wasn't the whole leading wheel thing because the weight just kept going up and up during the design process?


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 7, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Oh, they were a ludicrous anachronism - IIRC, wasn't the whole leading wheel thing because the weight just kept going up and up during the design process?



The handbrakes could not be trusted (cos the were so heavy) , so when stabled ,the instructions were to apply wheel chocks to the bogie wheel sets. Really helpful at 0100 in the rain in some siding. 

I suppose charitably - there was a learning curve....


----------



## existentialist (Aug 7, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> The handbrakes could not be trusted (cos the were so heavy) , so when stabled ,the instructions were to apply wheel chocks to the bogie wheel sets. Really helpful at 0100 in the rain in some siding.
> 
> I suppose charitably - there was a learning curve....


I hadn't realised quite how much a direct descendant of 10201 et al they were...quite remarkable, in a way, that they lasted until the mid 80s!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 7, 2018)

StoneRoad said:


> Trying to work out which would be my favourite diesel traction ...
> Westerns, Hymeks and Warships are one set. In the other set, Classes 37, 50 and 55.



I never encountered the WR diesels in the wild.

Class 33s are part of the sound of south london

definitely deltics, then class 40s otherwise - did a few railtours behind class 40s in the 80s when they and chunks of the railway network were under threat - two 40s and 14 coaches over the settle & carlisle was one (think that may have been the one that for reasons unknown got a single class 31 for the last bit of the day back to euston - never established whether that was intentional / someone's idea of a joke / a clerical error and it should have been an 81 or what...)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 7, 2018)

and talking of Deltics, this photo was on a Flickr account I follow today



(Euston, 1956)


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 7, 2018)

I lived near Bath, so saw the Western diesels a lot ...


----------



## hash tag (Aug 8, 2018)

seeing weltweit & StoneRoad posts sadly reminds me I will be missing the great Dorset this year because of work. My rota is now out, and I have booked a few days off alreaddy.
If you are thinking of going, as far as i can tell, any accommodation within about 10 miles is already fully booked.

Anyway a shout out for one of Mrs Tags specialties; tractors, which we are looking forward to Biddenden Tractorfest and Country Fair
we have been before; superb


----------



## existentialist (Aug 8, 2018)

StoneRoad said:


> I lived near Bath, so saw the Western diesels a lot ...


I lived near Surbiton, so didn't.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I lived near Surbiton, so didn't.



think the wr warships (not to be confused with the wr westerns) did the waterloo - exeter service for a while 

possibly before your time.  i only remember 50s / 33s on the south western


----------



## existentialist (Aug 8, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> think the wr warships (not to be confused with the wr westerns) did the waterloo - exeter service for a while
> 
> possibly before your time.  i only remember 50s / 33s on the south western


The Warships stopped in '71. I have a dim recollection of seeing something strange and ugly (I'd have been 7/8), but that could just as easily be a false recollection. Lots of 33s, and I remember the 50s very well.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2018)

existentialist said:


> have a dim recollection of seeing something strange and ugly



thats no way to talk about the stationmaster...


----------



## cybershot (Aug 9, 2018)

Bloody Facebook!


----------



## hash tag (Aug 9, 2018)

Whats occurring with Ollie? When I went on her in February, I thought she had done her last trip on the mainline as her licence was all but expired and her bearing was knackered.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 9, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Whats occurring with Ollie? When I went on her in February, I thought she had done her last trip on the mainline as her licence was all but expired and her bearing was knackered.



I'm guessing she'll be stationary and it will just be a Q&A type thing.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 9, 2018)

NO! All that build up and you will end up with a couple of old duffers sitting on the footplate having a chat and answering questions


----------



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2018)

Another station up for sale

Victorian railway station up for sale


----------



## weltweit (Aug 10, 2018)

Well it says railway, so: 

 
 
 
From the Forest of Dean Steam Railway


----------



## weltweit (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2018)

weltweit said:


> View attachment 143864


A glorious sight indeed!


----------



## existentialist (Aug 12, 2018)

editor said:


> A glorious sight indeed!


You are, of course, referring to the fine example of a gronk to the left of the picture?


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2018)

existentialist said:


> You are, of course, referring to the fine example of a gronk to the left of the picture?


I like them too but steam is always #1!


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2018)

One of my more obscure pieces!












In photos: Alghero railway station terminus, Sardinia, Italy


----------



## hash tag (Aug 17, 2018)

"one of my more obscure pieces" 
The implication being it is yours


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2018)

hash tag said:


> "one of my more obscure pieces"
> The implication being it is yours


It's my article (or 'piece') and my photos.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 17, 2018)

Ah, shame 
Outside the rail museum, I have seen a working turntable in blight, buggered if I can remember where though.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 18, 2018)

Went to the Tanfield Railway today, but not actually gricing, despite it being "Mining Heritage weekend" (the not-a-gala gala).
The purpose of the visit was to see a specific railway carriage enter service after restoration - it was a home in East Anglia and the girls who grew up in it came to see and ride in it. (I did have *something* to do with the restoration !)


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2018)

A heartwarming tale 






When the Hogwarts Express was set for scrap


----------



## hipipol (Sep 9, 2018)

"40 deaths in 75 accidents between September 2017 and August 2018"  .. 
Hurragh!!!!!
'40 deaths in 75 accidents since Sept 2017': Railways' records best safety figures in 5 years - Times of India


----------



## pogofish (Sep 9, 2018)

The former Ballater Station, rebuilt and reopened after a devastating fire:

Ballater railway station - Wikipedia





















Although a bit of surreptitious tapping around the building did suggest to me that the cladding is no longer wood but that they have used some form of fire-resistant plastic instead - Or a coated wood of some kind?


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 9, 2018)

Glad to see that the Ballater Station has done the promised phoenix act.

As for the material - I presume that something more fire-resistant than painted wood has been used ... might try and find out.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 9, 2018)

The doors and window frames seem to be proper wood but the classing feels very different and sounds different when you tap it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 9, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Outside the rail museum, I have seen a working turntable in blight, buggered if I can remember where though.



A few of the preserved railways have them, and a few 'big railway' depots either have them or did have until recently - so that HST power cars can be turned


----------



## existentialist (Sep 9, 2018)

pogofish said:


> The former Ballater Station, rebuilt and reopened after a devastating fire:
> 
> Ballater railway station - Wikipedia
> 
> ...


Could one blame them, in the circumstances?


----------



## pogofish (Sep 10, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Could one blame them, in the circumstances?



I heard tell that Aberdeenshire tried to back-out of it, in favour of a much cheaper scheme when the cafe owner threw-in the towel - it was by far the most successful business in the old station but then Prince Charles stepped-in and bought-up his lease, effectively forcing them to stand by their promise.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2018)

Cardiff General (Central) booking hall, 1934


----------



## weltweit (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2018)

Where, why, how?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 16, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Where, why, how?





 

It was nice to see the engines cutting trees into planks, making roads etc .. much more interesting than a static display.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2018)

Nice one. Can I pepersuade Mrs Tag that a visit to forest of Dean is on the cards in October?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 16, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Nice one. Can I pepersuade Mrs Tag that a visit to forest of Dean is on the cards in October?


I don't know if you have suitable aged kids? but a full sized steam Thomas The Tank Engine comes to the Forest of Dean Railway quite often.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 16, 2018)

weltweit said:


> I don't know if you have suitable aged kids? but a full sized steam Thomas The Tank Engine comes to the Forest of Dean Railway quite often.


You know it's not actually _the_ Thomas The Tank Engine, though, don't you? 

I must admit - and I say this as someone who's not a specifically mad-about-steam type - I find the whole thing about turning ANY steam railway into a fucking Thomas The Tank Engine performance ALL THE DAMN TIME just a little grating.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 17, 2018)

Pays the bills though, doesn’t it? That and Santa specials bring in a lot of cash for preserved railways, most of the time they are skint and reliant on the not always deep pockets of enthusiasts. Volunteers can fix track but they can’t dig up the coal themselves.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 17, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Pays the bills though, doesn’t it? That and Santa specials bring in a lot of cash for preserved railways, most of the time they are skint and reliant on the not always deep pockets of enthusiasts. Volunteers can fix track but they can’t dig up the coal themselves.


I know, I just think the rather relentless dumbing down is a bit sad.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 17, 2018)

weltweit said:


> I don't know if you have suitable aged kids? but a full sized steam Thomas The Tank Engine comes to the Forest of Dean Railway quite often.





existentialist said:


> You know it's not actually _the_ Thomas The Tank Engine, though, don't you?
> 
> I must admit - and I say this as someone who's not a specifically mad-about-steam type - I find the whole thing about turning ANY steam railway into a fucking Thomas The Tank Engine performance ALL THE DAMN TIME just a little grating.


My children are both grown up and I am still working on my boy to keep his interest in steam going.

As for Thomas, if it gets people of a certain age going to see steam, not only does it generate cash but it might also help to generate enough interest in the youngsters to get them helping
with it's continued and ongoing maintenance Etc. I do worry that the people that really care about this stuff are dying out and there will not be enough people to restore and maintain it
in years to come.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 28, 2018)

Competitive model railway coming to a screen near you soon. A step too far, a bit to desperate?

The Great Model Railway Challenge - Channel 5


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Competitive model railway coming to a screen near you soon. A step too far, a bit to desperate?
> 
> The Great Model Railway Challenge - Channel 5


I'm in!


----------



## cybershot (Sep 29, 2018)

As a kid for years and years I asked for train sets and never got one. It’s still a running joke now when my mum asks what I want for Christmas. I don’t have space for one so have to really hope she doesn’t follow through with her threat each year to get one.

However I do live vicariously through a few twitter accounts of model railways. It’s kinda sad but also brings a smile to my face when I see a video someone’s done of their numbered loco passing through whatever they’ve named their junction. I just can’t resist not pressing play and watching 30 seconds of someone’s pride and joy.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 29, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Competitive model railway coming to a screen near you soon. A step too far, a bit to desperate?
> 
> The Great Model Railway Challenge - Channel 5


I follow a guy on youtube thats going to be on that. I expect there will be some decent modeling on it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2018)

happy 150th birthday, st pancras station

History | St Pancras International


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 1, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> happy 150th birthday, st pancras station
> 
> History | St Pancras International



Very much so - the Midland Railway spared no cost - Minton tilework , supreme iron work etc - a great legacy now properly used to great effect. I remember how badly underused it was in the 1980's run down and depressing on a dark Winter evening , the stench of sewage on the approach to the equally run down Tube station.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> Very much so - the Midland Railway spared no cost - Minton tilework , supreme iron work etc - a great legacy now properly used to great effect. I remember how badly underused it was in the 1980's run down and depressing on a dark Winter evening , the stench of sewage on the approach to the equally run down Tube station.



as in



(not mine)


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2018)

2001 view.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 1, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> as in
> 
> 
> 
> (not mine)



I can remember as a kid going to St Pancras in the mid-1970s on one of my epic cross-London Red Bus Rover odysseys, and being slightly perplexed at the contrast between the (faded) grandeur of this epic-scale railway station and the patheticness of the couple of tatty DMUs burbling away inside. I didn't know much railway history, so it was just a rather peculiar experience.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


> As a kid for years and years I asked for train sets and never got one. It’s still a running joke now when my mum asks what I want for Christmas. I don’t have space for one so have to really hope she doesn’t follow through with her threat each year to get one.



You do have room

T-gauge 1:450 TGauge.com | At a scale of 1:450 TGauge is the smallest commercially available model railway in the WORLD!


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2018)

19sixtysix said:


> You do have room
> 
> T-gauge 1:450 TGauge.com | At a scale of 1:450 TGauge is the smallest commercially available model railway in the WORLD!


Impressive!





That DMU must be doing about 300mph to scale!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I can remember as a kid going to St Pancras in the mid-1970s on one of my epic cross-London Red Bus Rover odysseys, and being slightly perplexed at the contrast between the (faded) grandeur of this epic-scale railway station and the patheticness of the couple of tatty DMUs burbling away inside. I didn't know much railway history, so it was just a rather peculiar experience.



wasn't quite on the same scale as early 80s Broad Street






from disused stations - although i should make it clear the station was in business when this photo was taken


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 4, 2018)

peckham rye station, built 1865, before the (now rather tired) 1935 arcade (built by the southern railway - more here) hid it.

looks like there's a plan to make it more visible again.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 6, 2018)

So who watched the great model railway challenge; what did people think?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 18, 2018)

hash tag said:


> So who watched the great model railway challenge; what did people think?


I was entertained but not for any good reason


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 18, 2018)

Just saw this as i drove past so jumped out to take some pics. VSOE full pullman service


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 18, 2018)

Bit belated (so not newsy news) but Alan Pegler's ashes have taken their last journey, via the firebox.

I can look up where and which engine to edit later, but nice idea ...
(I hope they saved some to do the same with Prince on the Ffesty)


----------



## cybershot (Oct 18, 2018)

60103 is at the railway museum now until 10th December before it goes for maintenance, if anyone is interested and can get up there.

Flying Scotsman | National Railway Museum


----------



## pogofish (Oct 22, 2018)

*New Scotrail train breaks down because driver tooted horn too much
*
Yes, its the updated Intercity 125.  

New Scotrail train breaks down because driver tooted horn too much | Press and Journal


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2018)

Honestly? How can you have too much horn


----------



## weltweit (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## cybershot (Oct 22, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Honestly? How can you have too much horn



Did you watch the video, fuck me, it may as well not have a horn, pathetic.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 23, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Honestly? How can you have too much horn



Viagra?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 25, 2018)

Of course. Viagra won't let you down


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2018)

This picture looks so perfect I thought it was a painting at first. 

It's by Gerald Robinson and shows a 4500 Class 2-6-2T No. 5562 at Chasewater with the 1.40pm passenger service to Newquay 3 June 1961.

Chacewater closed 5 October 1964.

CHACEWATER - NEWQUAY. 50th Anniversary of closure
Chacewater to Newquay branch.

Here's what's left of the station ten years ago


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2018)

The train now departing London Paddington on Saturday 24th November at 11:23 will back at London Victoria at 17:23, calling through Greenford, East Ruislip, Reading East Croydon and Brixton.
There were still seats available.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2018)

She is beautiful, isn't she. Glorious.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 18, 2019)

An altogether safer way of driving


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2019)

Just look at this wonderful view of Rhymney station in March 1972 (From KDH Archive)

 

The KDH archive


----------



## cybershot (Jan 23, 2019)

Flying Scotsman dates for 2019 released if you've got a spare few hundred quid per person (Most are pulled also by diesel at certain parts of the journey)

Scotsman on the tracks - Flying Scotsman


----------



## [62] (Jan 23, 2019)

Old(ish) news now but just in case anyone missed it. 
Normally hate graffiti on trains but this is a genius tribute to Hamburg's veteran S-Bahn units which are now starting to be withdrawn, harking back to the Deutsche Bundesbahn days when they were delivered.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 23, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Flying Scotsman dates for 2019 released if you've got a spare few hundred quid per person (Most are pulled also by diesel at certain parts of the journey)
> 
> Scotsman on the tracks - Flying Scotsman



Just £40 for a round trip on the Swanage railway  events | Swanage Railway


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 27, 2019)

Tickets Alert: Trip in an art deco tube train through central London

From this week's Ian Visits - not particularly cheap though.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 27, 2019)

I'll be working, sadly


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 28, 2019)

Saw this this other day and thought it was pretty cool. A map of disused lines

Rail Map online - UK & Ireland


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

Mumbles274 said:


> Saw this this other day and thought it was pretty cool. A map of disused lines
> 
> Rail Map online - UK & Ireland


That must have been a lot of work! I prefer the simplicity of this map though 
http://www.systemed.net/carto/New_Adlestrop_Railway_Atlas.pdf


----------



## [62] (Jan 28, 2019)

This attempt at a current global map isn't bad either. Takes a while to load, though.
OpenRailwayMap


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

[62] said:


> This attempt at a current global map isn't bad either. Takes a while to load, though.
> OpenRailwayMap


Lumme, that is slow.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 28, 2019)

editor said:


> That must have been a lot of work! I prefer the simplicity of this map though
> http://www.systemed.net/carto/New_Adlestrop_Railway_Atlas.pdf


That looks great


----------



## pogofish (Jan 29, 2019)

Here is the restored station at Grantown East, nr Grantown on Spey:





















A rather swish gift shop and a decent little cafe - Menu is a bit pizza-tastic but they did very good soup, with a free refill and a decent, crispy bacon roll, so all was not lost.

It also had pretty decent opening hours for somewhere up there, open till seven at weekends and weekdays in the summer, which is nice because everything not pub-related tends to close at five!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2019)

pogofish said:


> Here is the restored station at Grantown East, nr Grantown on Spey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





although  at southern 4-CEP cars pretending to be scottish region...


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

Love this postcard of Pontypridd station. Look at that trackwork!


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

Ooh!


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 6, 2019)

That's really clever - it's part animation isn't it (I'm looking on my phone and can't see too clearly) ?


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> That's really clever - it's part animation isn't it (I'm looking on my phone and can't see too clearly) ?


He's "built" the area using 3D modelling and then animates the trains. On other models he's done, there's a whole working infrastructure too (signals etc). It's all rather brilliant.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 6, 2019)

editor said:


> He's "built" the area using 3D modelling and then animates the trains. On other models he's done, there's a whole working infrastructure too (signals etc). It's all rather brilliant.



Wow


----------



## hash tag (Feb 13, 2019)

Ffestiniog visits London (I doubt they came under their own steam ) Ffestiniog steam train inside King's Cross station


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 13, 2019)

I know the FfR has brought those two locos to London, and both Velinheli and Chaloner have visited The FfR (and even had work on done them there) but I wouldn't call them FfR engines ...

Now, bringing a double Fairlie ... not just Prince or Palmerston


----------



## hash tag (Feb 13, 2019)

The line has to be kept running somehow.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2019)

A quadruple header in Brixton with a Yiwu–London loco and a Pullman loco.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2019)

This was a nice surprise 


















An unexpected steam locomotive and the Rome Express at Roma Ostiense railway station, April 2019


----------



## hash tag (Apr 9, 2019)

I think it is this, "it is the will of Pope Francis" Vatican launches train service to visit Pope's summer palace


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I think it is this, "it is the will of Pope Francis" Vatican launches train service to visit Pope's summer palace





> The Vatican City State boasts the world’s smallest national railway network – a single track of just 300 yards that was inaugurated in 1933.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 9, 2019)

I think it now takes him out to places and tourists into the gardens?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 9, 2019)

Saw this last week. Excuse the slightly crap photo editing but it looked too dark in the flat light that day. Would look infinity better with a kettle 

VSOE


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2019)

I might go along to this



> The study documents the design evolution of footbridges at British railway stations through a sample of 100 footbridges across the length and breadth of England, Wales and Scotland.
> 
> The exhibition considers not just the architectural typologies of footbridges over the years, but also the differing functionalities that they have – how people use them, and how they can interact with the world beyond the railways. The photographs are categorised by six themes which describe the modern usages of footbridges in differing environments.


An exhibition of railway footbridges at Waterloo Station

The exhibition is now on display at Waterloo Station until 28th April.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2019)

Victoria last week...


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 16, 2019)

Courtesy of Ronan Tanguey - spotted at Penrith on his way to work today - rather fine I think.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 16, 2019)

editor said:


> Victoria last week...
> 
> 
> View attachment 167759


Thursday? Was that the VSOE?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 16, 2019)

editor said:


> The exhibition is now on display at Waterloo Station until 28th April.










wokingham level crossing footbridge - built out of redundant rails in the 1880s and now a listed structure


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2019)

Liverpool Street Station circa 1910


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2019)

Photo taken at Hendon Central underground station on 19th November 1923, the date the extension to the line was opened.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2019)

The WHSmith bookstall at Victoria Station in January 1924.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2019)

Small cafe at St Pancras Station taken during the 1930s.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 21, 2019)

Wondering why society discarded hats en mass.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 21, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 168474
> 
> Liverpool Street Station circa 1910



What a cracking shot - so much detail to enjoy. The "west side suburban" - soon to be the area where the "Jazz" service of up to 24 tph was to be introduced with 60 ton steam engines , wooden coaches (gas lit) and 100% mechanical signalling , -worked to perfection for many years  by very hard working and competent staff of all grades. 

Poor old Great Eastern Railway had no capital to spare for electrifiction , so did the best they could with what they had (there was not a lot of revenue in it) , so they maximised their operational capability. Whereas in South London , both overhead and 3d rail was soon to be tried out , with incredible results for the communities served.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 21, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 168543
> 
> Photo taken at Hendon Central underground station on 19th November 1923, the date the extension to the line was opened.



Superb - fields all around. Suburbia soon to come.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2019)

St Pancras 1964


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 21, 2019)

Nice shot of the Blue Pullman ...


----------



## existentialist (Apr 21, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Wondering why society discarded hats en mass.


They lost their sense of style. Some of us are working to remedy this terrible backwards step...


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2019)

What an absolute beauty

 

April 4, 1936 -  Great Western Railway diesel railcar at Chepstow Station.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 24, 2019)

editor said:


> What an absolute beauty
> 
> View attachment 168850
> 
> April 4, 1936 -  Great Western Railway diesel railcar at Chepstow Station.


I always thought those things looked as if they should be good for 200mph


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 27, 2019)

editor said:


> What an absolute beauty
> 
> View attachment 168850
> 
> April 4, 1936 -  Great Western Railway diesel railcar at Chepstow Station.



I’ll point at examples like this with graceful lines when arguing that nearly all modern trains look shit. Car designers often put in a bit of classic/retro flourish, don’t see why trains can’t add a bit of style too.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

What a bunch of fucking bastards


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

Interesting piece on coaling plants 












The coaling plant story: Towers of Strength - The Railway Hub


----------



## hash tag (May 1, 2019)

Terrible shit news about the GCR. This has a place in our hearts; due to it's location and length, for her birthday one year, I bought Mrs Tag
a train driving experience on this line. Everyone was brilliant. Will watch out for news of appeals and may drop them a few quid


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

News snippet: 

£14m Peak District rail freight extension unveiled


----------



## editor (May 2, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Terrible shit news about the GCR. This has a place in our hearts; due to it's location and length, for her birthday one year, I bought Mrs Tag
> a train driving experience on this line. Everyone was brilliant. Will watch out for news of appeals and may drop them a few quid


Got 'em. The fucking twats.


----------



## hash tag (May 2, 2019)

That doesn't the damage repaired. I wonder if they were insured for vandalism even?


----------



## [62] (May 2, 2019)

hash tag said:


> That doesn't the damage repaired. I wonder if they were insured for vandalism even?



I would hope so. Never done the line but I've heard they're always up against it there with vandalism and theft. This is a new low, though.


----------



## existentialist (May 2, 2019)

[62] said:


> I would hope so. Never done the line but I've heard they're always up against it there with vandalism and theft. This is a new low, though.


The usual invective against society going to the dogs, etc, appears everywhere, but I do like the suggestion that, as part of their sentence, these boys are obliged to go and volunteer with the organisation. The redemptionist in me wants to believe that, in doing so, they might gain an appreciation of the love and effort that goes into such things, and maybe even acquire some new skills and interests...


----------



## cybershot (May 2, 2019)

Indeed. Or they will get is a slapped wrist and a bit of juve time supposedly learning rights from their wrongs when all they really do is make bigger knobhead networks by meeting like minded yobs in the same session.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2019)

So fucking angry 

Vandals hit West Somerset Railway - The Railway Hub


----------



## hash tag (May 4, 2019)

Another one, just what is wrong with people


----------



## editor (May 4, 2019)

Some lovely old footage here


----------



## [62] (May 4, 2019)

Engine and freshly repainted stock for today's trip to Kingswear got hit at Southall last night. WTF is going on this week?


----------



## editor (May 4, 2019)

[62] said:


> Engine and freshly repainted stock for today's trip to Kingswear got hit at Southall last night. WTF is going on this week?View attachment 169896


What a fucking twat.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 4, 2019)

[62] said:


> Engine and freshly repainted stock for today's trip to Kingswear got hit at Southall last night. WTF is going on this week?View attachment 169896


What the fuck is wrong with these twats?


----------



## [62] (May 4, 2019)

The tossers even went as far as to spray the windscreens of one of the engines. Just fucking moronic. They're not even any good at it - some of the stuff looked like the scribblings of a primary school kid.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2019)

Completely ridiculous, like all his videos. But kinda fun. The graphics are amazing, mind.


----------



## hash tag (May 10, 2019)

No, just no.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2019)




----------



## editor (May 11, 2019)

hash tag said:


> No, just no.


----------



## weltweit (May 11, 2019)

I was chatting to a chap last week who constructed train images wholly from scratch using various programs. It struck me that it is easier to photograph them but he was happy doing his thing and the images seemed good.


----------



## cybershot (May 12, 2019)

Not just the young causing problems!

Scotsman track ban threat over trespassers


----------



## editor (May 12, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Not just the young causing problems!
> 
> Scotsman track ban threat over trespassers


They're such fucking wankers - and in that pic they'd get am equally good view behind the fence. And the old ones really should know better. 

They're fitting cameras to the locos so they'll soon be lots of twat pics circulating.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2019)

There's a lot of people very excited by the introduction of Class 37s onto the Valleys service!


----------



## editor (May 17, 2019)

The Beatles at the disused Gatwick airport, 13th March, 1964, photographed by David Hurn.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 17, 2019)

Final Inter City 125 passenger service out of Paddington is tomorrow.

The time and date of the last High Speed Train to run

For the last few months they've been running through Reading in various old liveries to mark their passing.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (May 19, 2019)

Vandals trash model railway show

More


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2019)

Terrible. A life's work destroyed


----------



## editor (May 19, 2019)

Pathetic fucking twats. Still, at least they've been caught. Let's hope the courts make them/their parents pay back all the damage. Double.



> Mr Davies said club members were "devastated and distraught".
> 
> "Can you imagine your life's work wrecked?" he said. "One guy spent 25 years on his work and it's wrecked, it's just horrendous.
> 
> "We will never have the time to build the sort of layouts again, that's where the anger comes from."


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2019)

Hope the vandals are suitably punished. Pointless, senseless.


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2019)




----------



## davesgcr (May 19, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Hope the vandals are suitably punished. Pointless, senseless.



Especially as these exhibitions area huge attraction for younger children - my own 3 were taken to enough , and enjoyed them. These vandals might even have been. 

Really firm action needed on this one, - to teach a lesson . Pathetic behaviour.


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2019)

Could they each be made to wear an anorak and fill a book full of train numbers?


----------



## existentialist (May 19, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Could they each be made to wear an anorak and fill a book full of train numbers?


Harsh


----------



## cybershot (May 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Pathetic fucking twats. Still, at least they've been caught. Let's hope the courts make them/their parents pay back all the damage. Double.



Even if they do, there’s no guarantee you ever see the money. As per personal experience of being a victim of crime where the little twat was caught.


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Harsh



Not a bit. Little Bastards deserve it.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

Bloody hell!

 

Help raise £500 to Help Market Deeping Model Railway Club recover from vandalism


----------



## hash tag (May 20, 2019)

Just saw this on BBC who are reporting over £40K. Brilliant. Sadly doesn't bring back years and years of work though.


----------



## hash tag (May 20, 2019)

Now reporting over £50k.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 20, 2019)

10k from Rod Stewart...I seem to recall nominating him for the national treasure thread, this surely will lead to his elevation:

"The 74-year-old, who built up his own model railway over more than 20 years...."


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

Now at £63,000!!!!!!


----------



## hash tag (May 20, 2019)

Rod Stewart 
Not his biggest fan, but hey, good on him. 
Still Doesn't make me want to see him on his current tour.


----------



## hash tag (May 20, 2019)

What a great bloke Rod is.
Sir Rod 'devastated' for model railway club


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

£77,000 and rising!


----------



## StoneRoad (May 20, 2019)

TBH, even a million might not compensate for the loss of so much detailed work.
I think a few model shows and heritage railways will be seriously considering hiring night shift security personnel ...


----------



## hash tag (May 20, 2019)

And that's just shut. Some of these places operate on a shoestring as it is.
why can't people respect other people's property. 
(£10k couldn't buy that much publicity for Rod).


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

hash tag said:


> And that's just shut. Some of these places operate on a shoestring as it is.
> why can't people respect other people's property.
> (£10k couldn't buy that much publicity for Rod).


I don't think Rod is desperate for publicity right now.


----------



## hash tag (May 20, 2019)

He's had no trouble selling out his gig's?


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

hash tag said:


> He's had no trouble selling out his gig's?


I don't think a small donation to an obscure model railway club is going to send his audience out on a ticket buying frenzy, even if he was having trouble.


----------



## hash tag (May 21, 2019)

There are still plenty of rod tickets available should you want some.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 21, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> TBH, even a million might not compensate for the loss of so much detailed work.
> I think a few model shows and heritage railways will be seriously considering hiring night shift security personnel ...



Yeah, it’s not really about the money, it’s the hours (or years) of work put in that you can’t get back, must be heartbreaking to have something you’ve put so much into just get smashed for kicks. Utterly shit thing to happen. Hope some of that work is salvageable.

Seems to be more stuff like this happening recently, guess it’s partly the delayed effects of austerity and the short termism of closing sure start centres and youth projects.


----------



## existentialist (May 21, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Yeah, it’s not really about the money, it’s the hours (or years) of work put in that you can’t get back, must be heartbreaking to have something you’ve put so much into just get smashed for kicks. Utterly shit thing to happen. Hope some of that work is salvageable.
> 
> Seems to be more stuff like this happening recently, guess it’s partly the delayed effects of austerity and the short termism of closing sure start centres and youth projects.


We're going to pay a heavy price for the cheeseparing savings made by closing down youth resources, and we're going to be paying it for a long time to come.


----------



## Smangus (May 22, 2019)

Something slightly different, the flying Scotsman being loaded up for a trip to Oz in about 1980 , Tilbury docks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 22, 2019)

I know it's not the same as the destruction of that exhibition but I had all my locos and stock stolen so can really relate. I had kit built locos, customised locos, detailed coaches with lights and passengers, basically a whole load of personalisd stuff stolen. I stopped modeling for about 8 years after that. Money from insurance didn't matter. I can imagine that some of those guys will never model again after that. It's not just old people that make models. But it does take a huge investment and when that is lost, it can be hard to see how it can be regained. I also feel really sad for the people that did this. I feel like they have taken a path that betrays them for what ever reason. I'd like to see leniency for them if they were willing to be repenetent. Not sure their victims would but you never know.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2019)

More wankers: ‘Arson attack’ on  bridge


----------



## hash tag (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 3, 2019)

as ever, found these while i was looking for something else - 

the Gravesend - Grain / All Hallows on Sea branch, 1958



and Westerham branch, 1958


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 3, 2019)

and what started it, trying to find out how capstans in goods yards worked



frankly,


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> as ever, found these while i was looking for something else -
> 
> the Gravesend - Grain / All Hallows on Sea branch, 1958
> 
> ...


All Hallows was a gloriously misguided venture to create a major seaside resort. 



> An article published in April 1932 in _Southern Railway Magazine_ indicated the SR's aspirations for the line: ‘near the small village of Allhallows, amid fields where cattle graze and the ploughman walks his furrow, workmen are busy constructing roads and laying the main drains and conduits for the gas, water, telephone and electric light services to houses of which not a brick has yet been laid. In contrast to the urban development of an earlier day, the prospective house-purchaser (and season-ticket holder) at Allhallows will approach his future home from a modern reinforced concrete carriageway, instead of stumbling through the ruts of an unmade road.’
> 
> The Allhallows-on-Sea Estate Company was incorporated with the intention of transforming the flat, featureless, windswept marshland in the area into a new holiday resort. The SR had a financial interest in the new company and worked closely with it in the construction of the line. The new company donated land for use for the railway and contributed £20,000 towards the construction of the line.



Disused Stations: Allhallows On Sea Station


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2019)

Oh yes!


----------



## hash tag (Jun 4, 2019)

The Titfield Thunderbolt, a great film, was iN part filmed on a now closed branch Line just outside Bath.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2019)

editor said:


> Oh yes!


----------



## hash tag (Jun 8, 2019)

editor said:


> I don't think Rod is desperate for publicity right now.



Have to say Ed, even for tonight there are face value tickets still available


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 13, 2019)

This has been round Kent twice today. On its way back to london


----------



## existentialist (Jun 13, 2019)

They really are quite magnificent machines, aren't they?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 13, 2019)

existentialist said:


> They really are quite magnificent machines, aren't they?


Im always taken back by how big and powerful they are. It seems a silly thing. Oo isn't the train big but it's something about how the whole machine is about making the power to pull all these coaches. Modern traction has an engine hidden somewhere behind a body shell. A steam loco dispenses with such things. It's all there to see and wonder at


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 13, 2019)

Saturday 15th June 2019 and the FFWHR are running "The Snowdonian Limited"
Porthmadog to Blaenau to Boston Lodge (engine change to a Garrett) then non-stop to Caernarvon then back to Porthmadog.

Before he died I promised to take me Dad on this, so, Saturday his ashes will accompany me on the round trip.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 14, 2019)

Mumbles274 said:


> This has been round Kent twice today. On its way back to london
> 
> View attachment 174126 View attachment 174127 View attachment 174128 View attachment 174129 View attachment 174130 View attachment 174131 View attachment 174132 View attachment 174133 View attachment 174134 View attachment 174135



She is beautiful. I went on her earlier this year!
When up close and personal, they feel like they have personalities, living, breathing powerful beasts.
My (our) worry is younger generations coming through to help with their preservation Etc.


----------



## Judelo (Jun 22, 2019)

Heritage vehicle events - London Transport Museum
Today and tomorrow, possibly the last steam (and electric Sarah Siddons) on the underground. Says sold out despite it having been £150 a ticket   Apparently is running late all day today due to a fault earlier with one of the locos.

Discussion about it here:
Steam on the District 2019


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2019)

I love these kind of walks:



Fascinating history - Royal Navy Propellant Factory, Caerwent - Wikipedia


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2019)

I think I'd enjoy an afternoon watching these trains go by. Four pannier tanks in a row!


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks for posting those editor 

Almost all of my journeys over the Lickey were diesel hauled ...
One night the display of sparks from the 37 thrashing up the bank were spectacular !


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2019)

Welsh rail fans are lapping up the introduction of class 37 hauled trains for the Valley lines. And why not? 

 

Pics (c) Jeremy Segrott from Railways In South Wales FB group.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2019)

Lovely!


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2019)

I didn't want to start a new thread for this. Anyone ever seen it before, anyone know what it is?


----------



## Smangus (Jul 22, 2019)

pizza van?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 22, 2019)

hash tag - looks to be based on a Sentinel. The figure and what I can see of the plant.

Can I have a lend of that image and I'll go away to find out ?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread for this. Anyone ever seen it before, anyone know what it is?
> View attachment 178196


DVLA has it as an ERF steam lorry, which is stating the bleedin' obvious.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 22, 2019)

‘J’ reg is quite a late reg for something like that (early 70s I think), so maybe some kind of custom build from then? Front looks like an old tramcar.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 22, 2019)

hash tag

Yes, Sentinel (- ish)

ERF/Sentinel steam waggon 'Typhoo', built in 1990 reg no JCN 898J. 
Top speed of 50MPH. 
Freelance design - The engine and boiler are from a scrapped Sentinel shunting locomotive, and the chassis parts are from an ERF waggon


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2019)

Wow, that's fantastic that you know that, well impressed. . I have never seen the likes before and yes steam loco converted to wagon to run on roads


----------



## cybershot (Jul 22, 2019)

A big kettle to make Typhoo tea?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> hash tag
> 
> Yes, Sentinel (- ish)
> 
> ...


It's a very strange wheel arrangement. I'm assuming the rear wheels are driven, so the fronts must all be about loadbearing.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 22, 2019)

Not as strange as a DG8 - that has steered twin front wheels, and doubles on both the back axles for load bearing.

Note that the weight of the boiler is carried on the front wheels, and the drive chain !




SSW - at Corbridge show par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> Not as strange as a DG8 - that has steered twin front wheels, and doubles on both the back axles for load bearing.
> 
> Note that the weight of the boiler is carried on the front wheels, and the drive chain !
> 
> ...


Hefty lumps, aren't they?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 22, 2019)

That's true - I wouldn't like the tyre bill for the DG8, not only are they massive - there are a dozen on the wheels. plus a spare or two ...


And, no power steering !


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> That's true - I wouldn't like the tyre bill for the DG8, not only are they massive - there are a dozen on the wheels. plus a spare or two ...
> 
> 
> And, no power steering !


You begin to see how that stereotype of the brick shithouse truck driver comes about...


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2019)

#offtopic


----------



## cybershot (Jul 25, 2019)

So train enthusiasts, why does the uk rail system go to shit when it’s extremely hot or cold?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 25, 2019)

cybershot said:


> So train enthusiasts, why does the uk rail system go to shit when it’s extremely hot or cold?


Because continuous welded rail expands and shrinks according to temperature. They can pre-stretch the rail to some extent to accommodate it, but (obviously) they don't want to go to huge trouble and expense to stretch it to accommodate temperatures that only rarely ever get reached. If the expansion goes beyond limits, the rail has nowhere to go except sideways, and it is not a good thing for high-speed trains to hit a bit of spontaneously wiggly track, hence the speed restrictions.

It's basically a materials science problem, not a "UK railways are crap" problem. In countries where higher temperatures are more likely to occur, it's worth the bother of setting up the rail to accommodate those temperatures.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 25, 2019)

It has got nothing to do with using the cheaper option for track bedding then?


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 25, 2019)

hash tag said:


> It has got nothing to do with using the cheaper option for track bedding then?



Of course not - there are deep ballasting arrangements and a lot more to pin down the track and to allow a certain amount of "movement" , as well as clearly understood and properly measured track quality checking arrangements. 

Rails are stressed and de-stressed according to the climatic tolerances. Quite scientific really - with extra checks done on very hot days by manual patrols etc.

A lot of the grief today has been less track - and more overhead lines "sagging" - they are also tensioned with ballast weights and pulley wheels to allow them to move a bit. There is a subtle balance to keep the pantograph on an electric train skimming along nicely - it looks and feels like it was a bit challenging today. 

And not just in the UK either - the much vaunted (and basically skint SNCF and our other European friends) have also struggled today in this blast of heat. 

You can , of course, have a perfect railway - but it costs.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 25, 2019)

OK. That's not how R4 explained it earlier. They also said a fire had brought some overhead lines between Euston and Midlands.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 25, 2019)

hash tag said:


> OK. That's not how R4 explained it earlier. They also said a fire had brought some overhead lines between Euston and Midlands.



That was an OLE flashover at Camden -again sagging OLE I suspect. You do not f==ck around with 25Kv. 

The West Hampstead one caused some quite severe vegetation fires.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 25, 2019)

Coefficients of Linear Thermal Expansion

I was just looking at this page to see if I could work out the expansion of steel rails in mm per whatever, but in fact there is a very relevant photo right on top of this page.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2019)

Sccchweet!



> Transport for Wales is looking to extend its use of Class 37-hauled trains into 2020.
> 
> TfW Commercial and Customer Experience Director Colin Lea told _RAIL_that the locomotive-hauled trains on the Rhymney Line “are doing very well” at the moment, and are proving to be popular with passengers.
> 
> ...


https://www.railmagazine.com/news/network/class-37s-to-stay-in-wales-into-2020


----------



## weltweit (Aug 8, 2019)

I went to a country show. A couple of them actually


----------



## weltweit (Aug 8, 2019)

There were non steam engine things of interest also:


----------



## cybershot (Aug 13, 2019)

Is there a site, or existing site with a tool I can't find on the main page that can tell me all the stations I can get to directly, from a particular station, that takes all train operators into consideration? I don't really want to go through numerous train operators time tables!


----------



## [62] (Aug 14, 2019)

Sarah Siddons and a pair of 20s out on the Met 7th/8th September.

Heritage vehicle events - London Transport Museum


----------



## gosub (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## hash tag (Aug 18, 2019)

weltweit said:


> View attachment 180151
> I went to a country show. A couple of them actually
> 
> View attachment 180152



Which ones?


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2019)

The fucking twats.



> The parents of three teenagers who deliberately trashed a model railway exhibition worth £30,000 have been ordered to pay compensation.
> 
> The Market Deeping Model Railway Club display was damaged at Welland Academy in Stamford, Lincolnshire, on 18 May.
> 
> ...


£500 fucking quid.
Boys sentenced for trashing model railway show

On a slightly happier note (although unlikely to bring back some of the hand built stuff that was trashed):



> More than £107,000, including a £10,000 donation from model rail enthusiast Sir Rod Stewart, has been raised in a crowdfunding appeal to repair the exhibitions.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2019)

£500 between 3 of them doesn't seem much, but I don't know what the maximum fine allowed under law would be.
Do the parents have much money, are they on benefits. It would be pointless imposing a bigger fine if they have no money
and the boys now have a criminal record.
Doesn't appear fair, but, our judgement may be clouded by emotions!


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2019)

hash tag said:


> £500 between 3 of them doesn't seem much, but I don't know what the maximum fine allowed under law would be.
> Do the parents have much money, are they on benefits. It would be pointless imposing a bigger fine if they have no money
> and the boys now have a criminal record.
> Doesn't appear fair, but, our judgement may be clouded by emotions!


Their actions have caused lasting damage to people so why shouldn't their financial punishment be lasting too?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2019)

It's a difficult call and I am tempted to agree with you...£107,000 worth of damage
+ thousands upon thousands of hours work
+ stress and compensation for each member
* court costs, police and solicitors...............


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 19, 2019)

hash tag said:


> £500 between 3 of them doesn't seem much, but I don't know what the maximum fine allowed under law would be.
> Do the parents have much money, are they on benefits. It would be pointless imposing a bigger fine if they have no money
> and the boys now have a criminal record.
> Doesn't appear fair, but, our judgement may be clouded by emotions!



It's £500 each fwiw and for some reason a 4th boy is not receiving sentence until September.

But..yeah.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 19, 2019)

Those sums are paltry when compared to the damage.

But, that crowdfunder raised a phenomenal sum, which *might* have a bearing , or not.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2019)

The crowdfunder should have sent out the message how much people cared and go tough as opposed to you have been given lots of dosh so that means we do not have to sentence too heavily


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 19, 2019)

I noticed this part "The "enormous" amount of money raised would go to a charitable trust that is in the process of being set up, Mr Davies revealed." 

And "One of its objectives will be to establish youth projects. By October we could see 60 young people involved in modelling projects they would never have done before," he said. "Peter Davies, chairman of the Market Deeping Model Railway club, said he was glad due process had been followed but it was "right they [the teenagers] make the best use of their future".

Looks like the people who are the victims may see the destruction these boys have caused as a symptom of some wider issues and aren't so quick to write them off?


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 19, 2019)

Like it or not, they were given 12 month community orders which is the maximum allowed for the crime.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 20, 2019)

Mumbles274 said:


> I noticed this part "The "enormous" amount of money raised would go to a charitable trust that is in the process of being set up, Mr Davies revealed."
> 
> And "One of its objectives will be to establish youth projects. By October we could see 60 young people involved in modelling projects they would never have done before," he said. "Peter Davies, chairman of the Market Deeping Model Railway club, said he was glad due process had been followed but it was "right they [the teenagers] make the best use of their future".
> 
> Looks like the people who are the victims may see the destruction these boys have caused as a symptom of some wider issues and aren't so quick to write them off?


Good for them.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2019)

Other steam engines do exist....but for anyone in London...The Flying Scot is flying out of London on Sunday; https://www.steamdreams.co.uk/tours.php?tourid=72224#


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 22, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Is there a site, or existing site with a tool I can't find on the main page that can tell me all the stations I can get to directly, from a particular station, that takes all train operators into consideration? I don't really want to go through numerous train operators time tables!



Missed this, sorry

try the network rail journey planner
Your UK Train Journey Planner - National Rail Enquiries


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 22, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> Missed this, sorry
> 
> try the network rail journey planner
> Your UK Train Journey Planner - National Rail Enquiries



unless i'm missing something, that's only good for planning journeys from A to B, and trying all the options for B would take a while.

the way i'm reading it, think cybershot is after something like the alphabetic list of stations you can get to and what times, that gets put up poster size at many stations.

with open data, i'd not be surprised if this doesn't exist on the web somewhere, but i've never noticed it.

real time trains will list all the trains calling at x and their final destination, of course


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 22, 2019)

The map that used to be the late lamented all lines timetable would be a starting point for such an exercise.

Real time trains might be the better solution, I agree. Think it has an app ...
Realtime Trains | Home


----------



## cybershot (Aug 22, 2019)

Cheers will have a proper look later. Manic day.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2019)

Build your own full size steam transport? Steam car £18,000, very reliable. http://www.steamtractionworld.com/pricelist.jpg


----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2019)

Get yer tickets now and support the Festiniog Railway. Steampipes is on at The Musical Museum Tickets Alert: Silent era railway films with live musical accompaniment


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 28, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Get yer tickets now and support the Festiniog Railway. Steampipes is on at The Musical Museum Tickets Alert: Silent era railway films with live musical accompaniment



We have a hand picked team of saddo ex railway types going for the matinee , with some refreshments somewhere afterwards. Highly reccommended , and the continuation of the event is a marvel of doggedness and dedication.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2019)

hash tag said:


> She is beautiful. I went on her earlier this year!
> When up close and personal, they feel like they have personalities, living, breathing powerful beasts.
> My (our) worry is younger generations coming through to help with their preservation Etc.



Yes, it is a worry ‘One big family’: steam railways seek next generation of drivers


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 3, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> We have a hand picked team of saddo ex railway types going for the matinee , with some refreshments somewhere afterwards. Highly reccommended , and the continuation of the event is a marvel of doggedness and dedication.



yeah, there has been quite a lot of complicated goings on happening behind the scenes ...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 5, 2019)

I saw this little baby this morning steaming past work. I don't ever remember seeing her before, what a beauty. Notice no skirts which were discarded during a renovation.
The Dorset Coast Express
LNER Class A4 4488 Union of South Africa - Wikipedia.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2019)

Went along to MOSI to see the Rocket today.  Interesting to see it - but only on display for another couple of days before its shipped to the national railway museum (I think).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Went along to MOSI to see the Rocket today.  Interesting to see it - but only on display for another couple of days before its shipped to the national railway museum (I think).



unless northern rail borrow it so they have something better than a pacer...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> unless northern rail borrow it so they have something better than a pacer...


I did make that sort of comment to the museum attendant who was doing a talk about it.  Along with talking about the Stockton-Darlington Railway compared to the Manchester-Liverpool one.  I don't know if the original engine for the S-D RW still exists though - might do somewhere I suppose.

Popped to the demonstration of the cotton mill machines too while I was there - always good to see old-school cotton mills stuff working as it did back in Cottonopolis days.  Sadly the lovely Power Hall is closed for a couple of years for refurb, but when they reopen it the steam engines will have steam pretty much all the time which will be brilliant.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 8, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Competitive model railway coming to a screen near you soon. A step too far, a bit to desperate?
> 
> The Great Model Railway Challenge - Channel 5



It's back! On Friday.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2019)

Can't beat a bit of Class 37 action plus bonus manually operated crossing gates!


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 9, 2019)

Lincolnshire Live has time-lapse video of the flat crossing on the east coast main line at Newark being replaced over the bank holiday weekend


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2019)

Just seen that Network Rail have their own YouTube channel 





Network Rail


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 16, 2019)

Replacements for the Isle of Wight 1938 tube stock announced today - refurbished late 70s / early 80s D stock ex District line

more here



must try and get a visit to the island in - i've not been there since it was modernised - it was the 1920s tube trains last  time i went...


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Replacements for the Isle of Wight 1938 tube stock announced today - refurbished late 70s / early 80s D stock ex District line
> 
> more here
> 
> ...


Good article here 







1930s Tube Trains On The Isle Of Wight To Be Replaced... With 1980s Tube Trains


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## hash tag (Oct 19, 2019)

Thats rather nice


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 19, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Thats rather nice


----------



## hash tag (Oct 19, 2019)

the passing of campaigner and journalist Richard Hope is surely worth a mention
Richard Hope, OBE


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 19, 2019)

hash tag said:


> the passing of campaigner and journalist Richard Hope is surely worth a mention
> Richard Hope, OBE



Excellent chap with a very sound legacy. Not just in journalism but on the Talyllyn Railway. That is 2 Berkhampstead stalwarsts gone in a year - two Richards as well (Casserley and Hope)


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 23, 2019)

End of an era - a shot of a restored (for the day) - 313 at Moorgate today. The last one , and if anyone says "so what" - represents the end of an era when BR in the depths of the mid 1970's actually turned round a dismal suburban service and transformed it into the "Great Northern Electrics" - transformational for the time. (photo c/o A Wakeford)


----------



## existentialist (Oct 23, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> View attachment 187943
> 
> End of an era - a shot of a restored (for the day) - 313 at Moorgate today. The last one , and if anyone says "so what" - represents the end of an era when BR in the depths of the mid 1970's actually turned round a dismal suburban service and transformed it into the "Great Northern Electrics" - transformational for the time. (photo c/o A Wakeford)


For me, the novelty of those machines was somewhat reduced by having my been an occasional user of their 4-PEP predecessors on the Hampton Court route, so they quickly became the Mundane Suburban Option. My Reminiscence Option would have been the EPBs or SUBs...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> View attachment 187943
> 
> End of an era - a shot of a restored (for the day) - 313 at Moorgate today. The last one , and if anyone says "so what" - represents the end of an era when BR in the depths of the mid 1970's actually turned round a dismal suburban service and transformed it into the "Great Northern Electrics" - transformational for the time. (photo c/o A Wakeford)





i regard that style as being new and meh (in relation to the 4 SUB units they replaced south of the river)

i don't remember the pre-electric GN suburban (or the highbury branch as LT railways) but did find the disused suburban platforms at kings cross (the bit that was an annexe to the current suburban bit) at the start of the 80s - just abandoned and still with the departure boards up for whatever the last trains out had been.   wish i had photographed infrastructure more at the time, but there were deltics to be had...



existentialist said:


> For me, the novelty of those machines was somewhat reduced by having my been an occasional user of their 4-PEP predecessors on the Hampton Court route, so they quickly became the Mundane Suburban Option. My Reminiscence Option would have been the EPBs or SUBs...



don't remember them in action - they did appear on the south eastern suburban lines in 1973 (i wasn't quite taking notice at that point) and have (somewhere) got some of the leaflets etc that dad kept.  don't think he was doing photography at that stage.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> End of an era - a shot of a restored (for the day) - 313 at Moorgate today. The last one , and if anyone says "so what" - represents the end of an era when BR in the depths of the mid 1970's actually turned round a dismal suburban service and transformed it into the "Great Northern Electrics" - transformational for the time. (photo c/o A Wakeford)



gratuitous picture of 1938 tube stock emerging from the 'hotel curve' at kings cross with battery loco.  after the finsbury park - highgate line closed, stock transfers to / from neasden involved some complicated shunting at finsbury park to get them to drayton park depot






(from article here)

and some video of the pre-electric GN suburban lines (think this was the last line to use non-corridor Mk 1 hauled stock)


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 24, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> gratuitous picture of 1938 tube stock emerging from the 'hotel curve' at kings cross with battery loco.  after the finsbury park - highgate line closed, stock transfers to / from neasden involved some complicated shunting at finsbury park to get them to drayton park depot
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Great Northern up to the electrication was a terrible railway - a mix of non corridor "block enders" for the "inner" workings , and displaced Craven 2 car sets on the "outers" , with a handful of MK1 loco hauled sets of dubious quality on the Cambridge line. (in those days the main route from Cambridge was into Liverpool St via the Lea Valley) , the semaphore signalling was 19thC and the Victorian telegraph signal was in daily use into the 1970's. 

BR had wanted to electrify it - and towards Leeds in the 1960's , but the cost overuns on the Euston line negated that. 

So the major reshaping , including taking over the Moorgate line from LT , and taking out GN services from Broad Street and indeed Moorgate via Farringdon was a huge job, and overall one that brought a totally new railway. The 313's had a few teething problems but settled into over 40 years of hard work. Amazing really how the old stuff on the route lasted so long , and maybe even how long the 313' lasted. Amazingly over 60 sets were ordered - too many really , so some migrated for a short while to Colchester for the Clacton / Walton locals , but then found their way to the North London line and the Euston - Watford DC route.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 24, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> an era when BR in the depths of the mid 1970's actually turned round a dismal suburban service and transformed it into the "Great Northern Electrics" - transformational for the time.



i suppose it would be uncharitable to say that the southern did the same thing mostly before the 1939 war...


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 24, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i suppose it would be uncharitable to say that the southern did the same thing mostly before the 1939 war...



The Southern had the best commercial , market orientated and operating management to be fair. The LNER had no money , apart from a few gilded baubles like "Streamliners" ..


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 24, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> The Southern had the best commercial , market orientated and operating management to be fair.










have you read john elliot's book?  (he being the person who brought 'public relations' to the southern)


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 25, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have you read john elliot's book?  (he being the person who brought 'public relations' to the southern)



A very fine book , along with the seminal "Sir Herbert Walker's Southern Railway" by Charles Klapper. How to really transform a railway , double services and revenue etc. Walker was also an accomplished operator , and one is led to believe walked into Waterloo box one one occassion , asked if there was anything about to leave, belled it onto to West London Junction and set the route for it. Not many very senior staff could do that !


----------



## hash tag (Nov 1, 2019)

Regent Street is closed again tomorrow in connection with the veteran trip to brighton

Regent Street Motor Show 2019


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Nov 23, 2019)

Rod does a good deed

Model railway trashed by vandals restored with Rod Stewart's help


----------



## hash tag (Nov 24, 2019)

More good news about the model railway, 1000 hours though 
Sir Rod's £10k helps rebuild trashed model railway

Sorry, didn't see JuanTwoThree had already posted similar. Worth repeating


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 24, 2019)

Must ask my bro how good the rebuilt model looked (he helps run the Warley show).


----------



## A380 (Nov 27, 2019)

No station anymore. But I could hear all the birds of Oxfordshire and Gloucestershire.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 27, 2019)

A380 said:


> View attachment 191159
> 
> No station anymore. But I could hear all the birds of Oxfordshire and Gloucestershire.


Thanks very much for posting that.

I saw the word Adlestrop and reversed it in my head to get Port Selda. I searched for Port Selda and found a poem by George Szirtes: The Immigrant at Port Selda. This referenced the poem Adlestrop by Edward Thomas. So now I learned about the reference to birds


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2019)

What a cracking junction station this one was. All gone now.











Halwill Junction railway station - Wikipedia

http://www.semgonline.com/location/halwill_01.html?LMCL=bGQJiy

Disused Stations: Halwill Station


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2019)

Nive wee graphic


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 28, 2019)

A couple of days ago, I visited the "Devil's Porridge" museum at Eastriggs.

I knew the site had had an extensive railway during WWI, but I was surprised by just how big it was.
It had 24 steam and 14 "fireless" locos ...
One of the latter has been preserved at the museum. Image taken before the work was done in 2014.



TiG - Fireless loco par StoneRoad2013, on Ipernity


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2019)

These are great








Rubbish Seaside: a 'backhanded love letter' to urban Britain


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 29, 2019)

editor said:


> What a cracking junction station this one was. All gone now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





There was a  running joke about this place , if someone dropped a clanger (for example signalling the wrong train such that a more important one got delayed) - there would be a convincing disciplinary letter arriving within 24 hours with a mock "disciplinary award" saying , "after careful deliberation , your punishment is to report to the Station Manager at Halwill Junction at the earliest opportunity"


----------



## [62] (Nov 29, 2019)

Still on the maps as a location even though the station is long, long gone.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 29, 2019)

A380 said:


> View attachment 191159
> 
> No station anymore. But I could hear all the birds of Oxfordshire and Gloucestershire.




Myself and a hard core group of railway staff do the walk from Kingham every year , on a date as near to the original - - have our sandwiches in the shelter , declaim the poem and walk back to Kingham. There might be a pint on the way back. (one year I wrote an alternative one - "Yes I remember Ammanford..." (the poet had good and confirmed links with my home area - can I find it since...?) 

Some years it has been a mud-bath. Great fun.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2019)

What a lovely way to remember an old station:


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2019)

Who can resist a film about a 1940s visit to the Great Western Railway Sleeper Depot? Not me!


----------



## youbeauty (Dec 5, 2019)

Now this is a treat - Pachelbel train horn:


----------



## [62] (Dec 9, 2019)

Good deal if anyone is in Belgium over Xmas and New Year - go anywhere for €10.

Our end-of-year present: Happy Ticket | SNCB


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 14, 2019)

Booked a trip on the Flying Scotsman next May - its running on the East Lancs Railway.  £29 but I don't think I've ever been on a steam train so why not.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 16, 2019)

Missed seeing 4472 at Carlisle on Saturday by a few minutes.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 16, 2019)

If anyone in the area fancies going on the steam train details are here (along with ticket bookings).

www.eastlancsrailway.org.uk


----------



## hipipol (Dec 18, 2019)

Hitachi just switched form overhead to diesel at Swindon not hear instantly more feel it thru yer arse, still pretty quiet.....


----------



## hash tag (Dec 29, 2019)

I half caught this over the holidays. BBC Radio 4 - Four Thought, The Romance of Train Travel
I read around India in 80 trains, a good read for lovers of train journeys and enjoyed it, though not keen on her sense of entitlement. Will probably get around the world. It sounds inspirational.
Around the World in 80 Trains


----------



## Judelo (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 6, 2020)

I knew the HSTs could do a good 'bahtat' ... and some of those were very good (Others not so much)

Also, the Blanche on the Festiniog, in the right hands, can do a good one.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 8, 2020)

SWR on the brink of going bust and being re-nationalised  SWR responds to claim it's about to collapse due to finances


----------



## hash tag (Jan 8, 2020)

To think Labour wanted to do it and tories may have to 
One suspects it wont be the last of the operators to be renationalised; what a state of affairs


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 8, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> SWR on the brink of going bust and being re-nationalised  SWR responds to claim it's about to collapse due to finances



And "Arriva Northern" are also likely to go the same way


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 8, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> SWR on the brink of going bust and being re-nationalised  SWR responds to claim it's about to collapse due to finances





StoneRoad said:


> And "Arriva Northern" are also likely to go the same way



oh dear, how sad, never mind...


----------



## cybershot (Jan 8, 2020)

West Midlands railway have been given to the end of the month to improve too.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2020)

This looks good! Crystal Palace Railway Connections – illustrated talk on Tues, 11th Feb 2020


----------



## hash tag (Jan 15, 2020)

A great little museum. It's a shame the talk is not during the day when you could go and take a look at the beautiful station and tunnels, especially the bits not normally open to the public, a symphony in brickwork.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2020)

Last train to Aberthaw





						The Aberthaw Farewell – UK Railtours
					






					www.ukrailtours.com


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2020)

Found this tucked away in the BBC last night; trainspotting in films








						Inside Cinema - Shorts: 27. Locomotion Pictures
					

All aboard! Go trainspotting with Inside Cinema for an in-depth survey of trains on film.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 17, 2020)

the post I had made was not for here !


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2020)

It's trains, complete with shots of real steam trains. It's not worthy of its own thread but might be of interest to a train person


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 17, 2020)

hash tag said:


> It's trains, complete with shots of real steam trains. It's not worthy of its own thread but might be of interest to a train person



sorry, the post I had made was meant for somewhere else ...


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2020)

As opposed to my post which I thought you meant.....oh, never mind


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2020)

The shortest lived working branch line in the UK - it ran precisely one train!



> The branch line was officially 'opened' on 28/10/1863 comprising approximately 4 miles from Penpontbren Junction to Llangurig station where there is no visible evidence that platforms were provided.[3] A single M&WR goods train was then hired by the L&NR to run along its entire length. This legally entitled the L&NR to invoice the M&MR for its share of the cost of building the joint junction station at Llanidloes, which it promptly did











						Llangurig branch - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Llangurig railway station - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2020)

> In 1971 I found the last steam railway working for industry in Britain and made a film about the crew who worked on it.  The railway served Yates Duxbury and Sons  Paper Mill in a village called Heap Bridge just north of Manchester.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


>




That kettle is still with us, although not currently operational:






						ANNIE | Whitwell & Reepham Station
					






					whitwellstation.com


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2020)

Love this


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2020)

Here's a man we owe a lot to:



> Mr Cotton took on the job at a time when the line, which runs through some of the most scenic and hostile terrain in Britain, was suffering from low usage and a lack of investment. It had been earmarked to be 'wound down', and all of the stations other than Settle and Appleby had shut in 1970.
> Meet the man who operates Yorkshire’s most remote railway signal box
> In 1981, it became clear that British Rail's intention was to withdraw passenger services and keep only small sections of the route open to serve quarries. The iconic Ribblehead Viaduct was in poor condition and repair costs had been projected to be crippling.
> 
> ...



Wow: In 2012, 1.2million passenger journeys were made, compared to 90,000 in 1983. 









						The man who saved the Settle to Carlisle Line from closure has died
					

The British Rail project manager who was appointed to try to close Yorkshire's most scenic rail route has died.




					www.yorkshirepost.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2020)

And on a related note:















						Meet the man who operates Yorkshire's most remote railway signal box
					

Youngsters save a train from disaster by desperately '¨waving improvised flags made red from flannel petticoats in The Railway Children, Edith Nesbit's classic story. If only signalling on our railways was always so simple. Nowadays signal boxes, one of the icons of our railways' heritage, are...




					www.yorkshirepost.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 22, 2020)

Waving a red flag still means stop !


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 22, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Waving a red flag still means stop !



minor related bit of trivia - 

the southern railway issued station staff and guards with red ties - not out of socialism, but so they could be used as an emergency red flag / held in front of a light by night if the person in question didn't have a red flag / lamp to hand









mid hants railway traffic staff member continuing the tradition


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 22, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> minor related bit of trivia -
> 
> the southern railway issued station staff and guards with red ties - not out of socialism, but so they could be used as an emergency red flag / held in front of a light by night if the person in question didn't have a red flag / lamp to hand
> 
> ...




My much cherished and somewhat battered BR Station Managers cap (would post picture if technology would let me) - has a red lining , which in dire emergency could be waved as an emergency stop signal - this was issued as late as the early 1980's.

In any case , the BR rulebook I was issued with - and stood me in good stead for a reasonable career , made it clear that "any light waved violently - denotes a danger signal" - along of course with the daytime hand signal of both arms raised to a movement to stop it pronto.....


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 22, 2020)

I've done that "in anger" - an idiot (camera toting, of course) was foul of the barrow crossing and looking away from the station at the scenery.  He ignored or didn't hear the starting off honk. Luckily the unit wasn't moving much when I stuck my arms up ... and I was on decent terms with the driver, known him for a couple of decades at that time. I got a mouthful of abuse of the "camera man" when I tried to get him to safety, unfortunately for him, the local BTP were present as it was almost school chucking out time two stops up the line.


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 22, 2020)

What you have to watch , and I have remonstrated with someone , - of a person getting off a train (which departs) and putting on his bike red rear light and pushing it along the platform - next train through was a non stop - which if he had spotted the redlight would almost certainly have dropped the brake into full emergency. 

To be fair the cyclist understood the message - and we parted on amicable terms (when it had been explained) ........


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 22, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> What you have to watch , and I have remonstrated with someone , - of a person getting off a train (which departs) and putting on his bike red rear light and pushing it along the platform - next train through was a non stop - which if he had spotted the redlight would almost certainly have dropped the brake into full emergency.
> 
> To be fair the cyclist understood the message - and we parted on amicable terms (when it had been explained) ........



oops.

and didn't it cause some confusion when vermin rail issued all their station staff with red coats -


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 22, 2020)

I got yelled at once because I had a green sweatshirt on - it was British racing green, so not the same shade as the flags ... I put a coat on over the top, to save the argument escalating. I was being escorted to have a look at something in a non-public area, my escort had full hi-viz on, and I had a tabard. But I've not been back to that line since, despite the apologies.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 22, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> What you have to watch , and I have remonstrated with someone , - of a person getting off a train (which departs) and putting on his bike red rear light and pushing it along the platform - next train through was a non stop - which if he had spotted the redlight would almost certainly have dropped the brake into full emergency.
> 
> To be fair the cyclist understood the message - and we parted on amicable terms (when it had been explained) ........



I’ve had a member of station staff tell me to turn my bike back light off when I was wheeling it onto the platform. Think it was Kings Cross so probably not much chance of an unplanned emergency stop, but got the general principle (what with being a sentinel card holder and all that!)


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 22, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> oops.
> 
> and didn't it cause some confusion when vermin rail issued all their station staff with red coats -



But then a Freightliner or similar container train with a red container on the back would be construed as a right side event ! 

I do take your point , we were always told about not wearing red or yellow clothing (non uniform) when "on or about the railway" - to be honest , just a it tricky to police to the general public. Even from 1979.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 22, 2020)

Similar to this is that for a while it was more or less just rail staff that would be decked out in fluorescent orange clothing, for other workers it would generally be yellow, but now more posties, general construction workers and cyclists have adopted this hue, so drivers can no longer assume an orange figure ahead would be a track worker, might just be a warehouse worker waiting on a platform.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 23, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Similar to this is that for a while it was more or less just rail staff that would be decked out in fluorescent orange clothing, for other workers it would generally be yellow, but now more posties, general construction workers and cyclists have adopted this hue, so drivers can no longer assume an orange figure ahead would be a track worker, might just be a warehouse worker waiting on a platform.



... or at a foot crossing, there are several on the Tyne Valley and Cambrian Coast lines that spring to mind.

Not to mention the "enthuuuuusiast" in their "invulnerability" tabard, who assume that trains can stop / avoid them just because they are decked out in bright orange or yellow. [grrrrr - annoying subspecies] Or when carrying an expensive camera / tripod at special events ...


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2020)

Portland railway - last train. What a lovely journey it must have been. 









__





						Portland Branch Railway - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 23, 2020)

I have actually travelled along the along the Weymouth Harbour line, back in the late 1970s. I had been on a week's field work in Jersey and we were all going straight to the second week, based near Exeter (I think !) We had a block party booking on the trains. I did a bit of window hanging but as my camera was nicked a few days later (with that film) no pictures. Would it have been a class 33 ?


----------



## [62] (Jan 23, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Would it have been a class 33 ?



Almost certainly. The boat trains then were generally Class 73s as far as Bournemouth for a 33 forward over the then-unelectrified line to Weymouth.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 23, 2020)

A 33/1 with the pipes on the front for working with SR units. Nicknamed ‘bagpipes’.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 23, 2020)

Flying Scotsman’s 2020 schedule.









						Scotsman on the Tracks | National Railway Museum
					

Get all the info you need about Flying Scotsman's tours.




					www.flyingscotsman.org.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2020)

happy birthday to deptford station and the london and greenwich railway - london's first passenger railway opened 8 february 1836


----------



## hash tag (Feb 9, 2020)

The Bishop of steam The 'power of steam' seen in cleric's pictures


----------



## hash tag (Feb 9, 2020)

Looking at above, I have just fallen into the wondeful black hole that is the NRM archives Objects and stories | National Railway Museum


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2020)

Look at these beauties in Norwich!


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2020)

Love this pic - it's got everything I love about a country branch line is there with a GWR Pannier tank, compartment carriages, signal box, canopies, lovely signals and more.
(Pic of Pontsticill Junction by John Wilshire)


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2020)

Oh, to take this journey today!


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 26, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 198148
> 
> Love this pic - it's got everything I love about a country branch line is there with a GWR Pannier tank, compartment carriages, signal box, canopies, lovely signals and more.
> (Pic of Pontsticill Junction by John Wilshire)



a scene never recreated in preservation because they polish everything too much, they should let some stuff get a bit dirty occasionally.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 26, 2020)

Charlie or no Charlie, I would really be up for this were it not for my daughter staying over this weekend 









						P steam locomotive roadshow
					

Update on the project to build Gresley class P2 No. 2007 Prince of Wales – Britain’s most powerful steam locomotive




					www.ianvisits.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 26, 2020)

hash tag said:


> The Bishop of steam The 'power of steam' seen in cleric's pictures
> View attachment 198007


Shameless name drops ...
I don't think I ever met Eric Tracey or Teddy Boston, but I did met Alan Pegler on numerous occasions. 
And I met Wilbert Awdry plus son Chris at Tywyn once or twice (but not at one the early style TTE events).


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2020)

Lovely


----------



## pogofish (Mar 3, 2020)

Was by the vestigial remains of Muchalls Station at the weekend. The grassed-over platforms were reasonably recognisable until the 1990s, when the line was rebuilt. strengthened and raised, obliterating them entirely.  The former Railway hotel beside it survived till more recently but its site is a clump of posh houses now. Apart from some former railway cottages and a solid little bridge under the embankment that marks the start of a path that drops precipitously down to the formerly busy little fishing harbour amongst the cliffs, all that remains now it the "Peace Sign", on a bit of sheltering embankment, which was built to commemorate the first and only "Peace Day" in 1919 - the precursor to our current Armistice Day and held on July 19th 1919.






It seems that this was first permanent Cenotaph in Scotland, and possibly one of the first in the whole UK - the London Cenotaph at the time was a temporary wood and plaster structure until its permanent replacement in stone was erected in 1920.



			http://www.nefa.net/hvg/Loss%20Return%20Commemoration.pdf


----------



## [62] (Mar 4, 2020)

InterRail 10% off sale launched this week: 









						Interrail.eu | 1 rail pass, 33 countries
					

Travel across Europe and discover 33 countries by train with Interrail. Enjoy the best rail travel experience in Europe with our Interrail Pass!




					www.interrail.eu


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2020)

Flooding in Wales


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2020)

[62] said:


> InterRail 10% off sale launched this week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see there being many takers right now! Italy's already off the map!


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2020)

What a beauty 



Guisborough Station  (closed 1964)


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2020)

Who doesn't like a turntable, what's not to like
BBC News - HS2 work unearths Stephenson-designed railway turntable








						Birmingham HS2 work unearths 1837 railway turntable
					

The railway turntable is thought to be the oldest in the world, predating a similar one by two years.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cybershot (Mar 10, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Who doesn't like a turntable, what's not to like
> BBC News - HS2 work unearths Stephenson-designed railway turntable
> 
> 
> ...



I see this every morning and did wonder that it looked like they had unearthed something they wasn’t expecting to find. Wonder how that fucks up progress now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 10, 2020)

hash tag said:


> BBC News - HS2 work unearths Stephenson-designed railway turntable





seem to remember that there was a modest delay to the construction of the sheffield supertram because they struck (first generation) tram rails where they were digging...


----------



## cybershot (Mar 11, 2020)

cybershot said:


> I see this every morning and did wonder that it looked like they had unearthed something they wasn’t expecting to find. Wonder how that fucks up progress now.



Paid a bit more attention to it this morning on the journey in and it looks like it might just be out of the way, but who knows. I guess if it wasn't in the way they wouldn't have uncovered it in the first place. I'll try and get a photo tomorrow morning without looking a dick.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 11, 2020)

How much chance is there of it being retained / incorporated in some way ?


----------



## cybershot (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2020)

I love this guy's work:


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 11, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> How much chance is there of it being retained / incorporated in some way ?



Beeb coverage ...








						Birmingham HS2 work unearths 1837 railway turntable
					

The railway turntable is thought to be the oldest in the world, predating a similar one by two years.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				





Some suggestions that attempts may be made to incorporate this into the new facilities ...

(they can do this for bits of Roman Britain, so why not ?)


----------



## hash tag (Mar 12, 2020)

Turntables; We are told our train is running late today due to turning the engine at nine elms.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 12, 2020)

cybershot said:


> I see this every morning and did wonder that it looked like they had unearthed something they wasn’t expecting to find. Wonder how that fucks up progress now.


According to someone I know who's involved with the site works it's dropped a rather large headache on proceedings and could delay things for a considerable time


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 12, 2020)

cybershot said:


> I see this every morning


We may well be on the same train each day


----------



## cybershot (Mar 12, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> We may well be on the same train each day



I get into New Street about 7:35


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 12, 2020)

cybershot said:


> I get into New Street about 7:35


On the cross city line?


----------



## cybershot (Mar 12, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> On the cross city line?



No, Coventry line, then get on the Cross City line though to get off at University.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 12, 2020)

cybershot said:


> get off at University.




(see PM's )


----------



## [62] (Mar 13, 2020)

Quite a lot to take in here, but a Class 92 from Cardiff to Paddington finishes the tour with a flourish:









						GBRf 2021 - This Time it's Personal
					

Details of GBRf Charity Railtours 4-day trip in April 2021 raising money for Prostate Cancer UK




					www.gbrfcharityrailtours.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Mar 27, 2020)

As we can't step out on to a real steam train for now, how about stepping back in time ( most recent episode)


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2020)

Let's not forget the rail workers!



> Of the 370,000 freight tonnes being moved this week it includes 1,200 tonnes every day of food and medicine for shops, 2,000 tonnes every day of tinplate from Llanelli to create food cans and petroleum products from south Wales to keep the railway’s vital supply chain moving.
> 
> Another vital service that has been maintained is the removal of household waste from major cities including London.
> 
> The amount of food being moved on the railway by freight across Wales and between west London and Cornwall this week has increased by 20%.











						Key railway workers enable 370,000 tonnes of vital food, medicine and other supplies to be moved in a week
					

This week alone key workers from Network Rail have enabled more than 370,000 tonnes of freight to be moved between west London and Cornwall and into and across Wales to support the economy, the NHS, petrol at the pumps and food in shops.




					www.networkrailmediacentre.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 2, 2020)

editor said:


> Let's not forget the rail workers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks !!

That includes my little bro - for his sins he works in the control for a big TOC.
I don't think it is any sort of secret that a lot of railway staff are self-isolating in increasing numbers, which is making running any decent level of service more and more complicated - especially as all the "normal" failures and disruptions are still occurring !


----------



## Crispy (Apr 3, 2020)

It's an old video so may already be on this thread but it turned up in my reccomendations and it's great


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 4, 2020)

Here’s a nice (long) video of a recently restored steam powered rotary snowplough at work on a steam railway in the US. Absolute monster of a thing.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 4, 2020)

Speaking of the US, I found this c/o Tom Chessyre's Ticket to Ride. A foamer in New York 
Check out those bells, awesome


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2020)

Time to catch up on reading....with my passion for trains and India I read this a short while ago Around India in 80 Trains by Monisha Rajesh | Waterstones
A privileged travelogue by someone who can pass as a local. 

From there it was natural I moved to this Around the World in 80 Trains by Monisha Rajesh | Waterstones
this time boyfriend gets dragged around the world with her.

Have just finished this Ticket to Ride by Tom Chesshyre | Waterstones

Found out that the Japanese bullet train does not feel like a real train journey, noiseless, soulless, always on time, formal, starchy....the books cover all the way down from China to Tibet, Iran
and even North korea.

None of them serious train books or as well written as those by Christian Wolmar or Paul Theroux but all a reasonable read.

Anyone with any good train reads?


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Time to catch up on reading....with my passion for trains and India I read this a short while ago Around India in 80 Trains by Monisha Rajesh | Waterstones
> A privileged travelogue by someone who can pass as a local.
> 
> From there it was natural I moved to this Around the World in 80 Trains by Monisha Rajesh | Waterstones
> ...


This is good (and I've got a photo in it!) 








						Britain's 100 Best Railway Stations: Amazon.co.uk: Jenkins, Simon: 9780241978986: Books
					

Buy Britain's 100 Best Railway Stations First Edition by Jenkins, Simon (ISBN: 9780241978986) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2020)

Brunels box tunnel shone brightly on his dim sisters birthday?








						New twist in mystery of Brunel's birthday sunrise
					

Engineer once thought to have aligned Box tunnel with dawn light might have been giving his forgotten sister a place in the sun




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2020)

Sad footage. So much infrastructure as in place at the end.



> In the 1960s many of the smaller rural railway lines were closed, and as the “British Railways – Withdrawal of Service” notices appeared, amateur filmmakers were first at the scene to document the railway line, its stations, the trains, signal boxes, and staff. In the Winter of 1962, Chib Thorp travelled along the Colne Valley and Halstead railway line, witnessing the last trains to leave each station and documenting the scenes of desolation following the closures.
> 
> Edward Beach Thorp, known as ‘Chib’, an undertaker from Leigh on Sea, spent his weekends throughout the year visiting the rural railway lines in East Anglia with wife Edna and their dog Micky, either travelling on the train or by car, to explore the countryside either side of the track. Chib, a keen amateur filmmaker as well as railway enthusiast, always took along his 8mm camera, a good supply of Kodachrome film, and a tape recorder, to document their trips. He filmed trains at the stations, signal boxes, and of course the railway staff. Chib would edit the film himself at home, have a magnetic stripe added to the film, and on his Kodak projector, which had a recording facility, he would record a commentary.











						Watch Any More For Birdbrook? - BFI Player
					

Picturesque views of the East Anglian countryside, often the view from a train chugging along accompany the filmmaker’s wry commentary about the Birdbrook Station closure.




					player.bfi.org.uk


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2020)

My favourite station, Monmouth. If this line had survived it would have thrived through tourism. 









						Watch Midland Montage: 08.01.1959: Last Train from Monmouth to Ross - BFI Player
					

Stopping for a glass of Champagne at Symonds Yat was probably against driver regulations but this is a special occasion: the last train to steam along the Wye Valley line.




					player.bfi.org.uk


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2020)

The genius of Victorian engineering


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 11, 2020)

editor said:


> My favourite station, Monmouth. If this line had survived it would have thrived through tourism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Wye Valley could have been a spectacular preserved line. I reckon if they hadn’t taken out the bridge at Tintern someone might have had a go at it. Imagine bursting out of that tunnel, immediately crossing over the river with the ruined abbey off to the right.


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 11, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> The Wye Valley could have been a spectacular preserved line. I reckon if they hadn’t taken out the bridge at Tintern someone might have had a go at it. Imagine bursting out of that tunnel, immediately crossing over the river with the ruined abbey off to the right.


Yep would be like SVR with knobs,or perhaps bells and whistles, on.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 24, 2020)

The heritage railways are certainly going to suffer. Having a look at a few websites, most are just asking for cash which is hardly enticing or Imaginitive. Could they not raffle a trip round the engine sheds for a donation or similar.
For this reason, the NYMR is brilliant. They are having a silent auction next week for a change to meet piglet Etc. Failing that, how about a virtual bacon roll or cuppa. Just a shame the railway is at the end of the earth.








						Virtual Shop
					

Due to pandemic and the loss of income WE NEED YOUR HELP. The NYMR is a registered charity and without operating this would have a substantial impact on its future.  Every item in our virtual store represents a similar product or service which supports the NYMR. Your virtual gift purchased will...




					www.nymr.co.uk


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 25, 2020)

Yep-deafening silence from Loughborough's GCR railway station-guess there is work going on but nothing in steam.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2020)

Looks good



> Brand new series that explores the stunning architecture that lines the railway network. Transport historian and architecture enthusiast Tim Dunn celebrates the radical design and often challenging construction of many station buildings across the UK and Europe, from grand edifices in major cities to tiny rural stations serving small communities.













						The Architecture the Railways Built | Yesterday Channel
					

Transport historian Tim Dunn explores the stunning architecture of the railway network.




					yesterday.uktv.co.uk


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2020)

My kind of garden!


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 30, 2020)

New recruits carry out the donkey work at Talyllyn Railway | cambrian-news.co.uk
					

With most staff on Talyllyn Railway in Tywyn having been furloughed due to the coronavirus lockdown, two new recruits are doing donkey work trackside and at stations on the seven-mile line.




					www.cambrian-news.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Apr 30, 2020)

They will be giving rides next


----------



## editor (May 14, 2020)

Like building a model railway!





> Latest footage by VolkerFitzpatrick of SWR's flagship depot under construction. Once finished, the depot will securely stable ten 10-car Class 701 trains and provide modern facilities for SWR’s drivers, guards, and train presentation teams to clean and maintain each train every night.


----------



## waxoyl (May 19, 2020)

Noticed this on my local bike ride earlier?  David Bellamy opened the old railway line in 1985. For walkers and cyclists. Closed in the 1970,


----------



## hash tag (May 28, 2020)

somewhere else on my list to visit, what a great place




__





						My5
					






					www.channel5.com


----------



## hash tag (May 28, 2020)

I'm just popping down to the village pub, for a pint

On the back of a traction engine.

There are few things better


----------



## Roadkill (May 28, 2020)

hash tag said:


> somewhere else on my list to visit, what a great place
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bressingham is a brilliant day out. . Alan Bloom's book on how it all started is a nice read as well. He bought an old traction engine to help out with the farm at a time when they were only worth their weight as scrap metal, and ended up with a living museum.


----------



## hash tag (May 28, 2020)

I'm trying to encourage my boy to go up there and volunteer...i reckon he has useful skills they could use and he's not a million miles away


----------



## Sprocket. (May 29, 2020)

Sir Nigel Gresley and one of the A4 Pacific class locomotives he designed.
This one named after him.
Outside the locomotive building works at Doncaster Plant Works October 1938.


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 215199
> Sir Nigel Gresley and one of the A4 Pacific class locomotives he designed.
> This one named after him.
> Outside the locomotive building works at Doncaster Plant Works October 1938.



I'll see that and raise you something a lot smaller: a Problem!







They were introduced in the late 1850s, and withdrawn around 1905.  I have seen it suggested that the reason they hung about for as long as they did was simply that that contrary old sod Francis Webb loved them, and he certainly did treat them to a final rebuild that kept them working top-line express trains into the twentieth century despite being nearly 40 years old and thoroughly obsolete.  His successor evidently didn't share his enthusiasm and had them all cut up. If I won untold millions on the National Lottery I'd pay someone to build a new one. Of course, it'd never be allowed anywhere near the main line and its feeble power would be a headache even on preserved railways so it would be pretty much useless, but they do look cute...

e2a - actually, on the subject of pointless and expensive recreations from the LNWR, another candidate would be a Webb compound, just to see if they were actually as bad as their reputation suggests.






A Jeannie Deans class would be my choice, since they were supposed to be the best of the compounds.  Handsome-looking things too.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 29, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Bressingham is a brilliant day out. . Alan Bloom's book on how it all started is a nice read as well. He bought an old traction engine to help out with the farm at a time when they were only worth their weight as scrap metal, and ended up with a living museum.


Actually, I made a repeat visit last year to Bressingham, I was disappointed to find the railways ran through a wilderness, instead of the productive plant nursery I remembered. The track on the 2ft needed some work, imo - they had just done the 15" route.
after my previous one, which was about 15 years or more ago.
My most memorable previous visit was about 15 or years more ago. This was before Alan B died, he was driving one of the 2ft quarry Hunslets - we had quite the chat. And both the Krupp 15" locos were working and looking splendid.


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Actually, I made a repeat visit last year to Bressingham, I was disappointed to find the railways ran through a wilderness, instead of the productive plant nursery I remembered. The track on the 2ft needed some work, imo - they had just done the 15" route.
> after my previous one, which was about 15 years or more ago.
> My most memorable previous visit was about 15 or years more ago. This was before Alan B died, he was driving one of the 2ft quarry Hunslets - we had quite the chat. And both the Krupp 15" locos were working and looking splendid.



I quite liked the wilderness - although if I'm honest I was looking after my nephew, who was two at the time, so rather than looking at the scenery I was anxiously watching to make sure he couldn't fall out!


----------



## cybershot (May 29, 2020)

The Archaeology of HS2 - Uncovering the Curzon Street roundhouse
					

Join our online archaeology event to find out about exciting discoveries in the West Midlands.




					www.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 29, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Actually, I made a repeat visit last year to Bressingham, I was disappointed to find the railways ran through a wilderness, instead of the productive plant nursery I remembered. The track on the 2ft needed some work, imo - they had just done the 15" route.



My only visit to Bressingham must have been mid 80s, someone I know who went a year or two back said it seemed a bit run down


----------



## editor (May 31, 2020)

Fuck's sake


----------



## StoneRoad (May 31, 2020)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake




Bliddy 'ell, can't these candidates for Darwin awards leave anything alone ?
It must be heartbreaking for the volunteers at such places.
Vandalism (& littering) are unfortunately far, far too common. Not just heritage railways, but other attractions and beauty spots seem fated to receive this unwanted attention. Even in lockdown ...


----------



## ricbake (May 31, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> Noticed this on my local bike ride earlier?  David Bellamy opened the old railway line in 1985. For walkers and cyclists. Closed in the 1970,View attachment 213460View attachment 213462


Used to get the train from Bollington to Macclesfield just south of there.


----------



## angusmcfangus (May 31, 2020)

A piece of history in the making, enabling works at the beginning of the Chiltern tunnels hs2.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Jun 1, 2020)

and there's more





__





						My5
					






					www.channel5.com


----------



## hash tag (Jun 3, 2020)

This will go well...East Croydon Station is moving?








						Plans announced to demolish and move East Croydon station - ianVisits
					

East Croydon station could be moving to a new location if plans for a major railway upgrade in the area are approved, and funding found.Read more ›



					www.ianvisits.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 3, 2020)

Just been scanning through the current scream jiiiihad (ie Steam Railway Mag) and lockdown is causing more than loss of revenue to the Heritage Railway sector.
The number of vandal and theft outbreaks is alarming, reports include ...
Some twunts have nicked a load of non-ferrous parts from _Horden_ at the Tanfield - scrap value under £1k but the machined parts will cost over £20k to replace and delay the return to steam by some months, leaving aside lockdown hiatus.
Windows smashed on rake of coaches (MNR at dereham) - this has happened to several lines in recent years.
Arson at Dean Forest railway, a waggon was set alight.

Talking of Arson. 
Some real TWUNTS have had anther go at Dunston Staithes. On May 16th the top deck was completely destroyed by fire.
These are (were) unique survivors of the Tyneside coal export industry, dating from 1890 or thereabouts (they say 1893, but I think the original, first version was a lot older). This follows similar arson attacks in 2003 and 2019 as well as previous dates, including one which dumped the sole remaining waggon tipper into the tidal river and severed the end section at the water line.
The schedule monument and grade II listed structure - reputed to be Europe's largest timber edifice - is owned by the Tyne and Wear Building Preservation Trust who are, yet again, fundraising for repairs. They are probably looking at needing a six-figure sum, although they are starting at £25,000.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2020)

Stupid people 
















						Shocking picture captures the moment a child was left on tracks as worrying stats show surge in people risking their lives at level crossings
					

Network Rail and British Transport Police are concerned at the dramatic increase in the number of people risking their lives at level crossings after a surge in people not using them correctly.




					www.networkrailmediacentre.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Jun 11, 2020)

But I only wanted a good clear uninterrupted view of the train as it approaches for my dear little child.....doh


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Stupid people
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That sort of thing is going to be a real problem ...

People seem to forget that trains run outside of timetabled hours, or even to the published timetables.
As a guard on a private railway, this has always been a cause of nightmares. EG one time my train came to an abrupt halt. luckily the driver had been watching the line and not the rhododendron flowers - there were a group of walkers on the line. At the point we encountered them, the line runs along the top of a wall with a decent drop on both sides (a stone built embankment that is barely wide enough for the train, that's how it was built in the 1850s)


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2020)

Soham to get its station back. It won't be a looker, but a new station is always fine in my book!














						Green light for Soham station
					

Proposals to build a new station for Soham were confirmed by East Cambridgeshire District Council on Friday 26 June 2020, giving the go-ahead for the new station to be built.




					www.networkrailmediacentre.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2020)

And a new station for Horden in County Durham costing - eek! - £10.5m.








__





						New station opens in County Durham | Railnews | Today's news for Tomorrow's railway
					






					www.railnews.co.uk


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Soham to get its station back. It won't be a looker, but a new station is always fine in my book!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good news.  Hopefully this one won't get blown up like the original!


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 29, 2020)

Pleased to see more re-openings like these (even if the costs are getting towards eye-watering !) 

Hope that a vaccine is available sooner rather than later - even 1m+ social distancing / masks would reduce carriage capacity significantly - maybe there should be more WFH, becoming the new "normal" ...


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 29, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Good news.  Hopefully this one won't get blown up like the original!



Did some work ,when I was employed on getting this one through - and recognising the supreme efforts by railwaymen that morning in 1944 , I am hopeful that with some effort their bravery can be re-commemorated. 

Apart from uncoupling and drawing clear a burning open wagon loaded with high explosives ,(train crew)  it took some courage to set the line clear ahead and then approach the conflageration with a fire bucket. RIP Driver Gimbert, Fireman Nightall and Signalman Frank Bridges. (plus others)


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2020)

I definitely fancy this 









						New tourist train opens up Yorkshire dales
					

Over the summer trains will run from Skipton to Appleby, offering walkers and cyclists a chance to explore stunning parts of North Yorkshire and Cumbria




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2020)

Now that's what I call trackwork! 

( Looking across Cannon Street bridge in a photo taken from roof of that station c1926)


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 6, 2020)

editor said:


> Now that's what I call trackwork!
> 
> ( Looking across Cannon Street bridge in a photo taken from roof of that station c1926)
> 
> View attachment 221203


Beautiful


----------



## existentialist (Jul 6, 2020)

editor said:


> Now that's what I call trackwork!
> 
> ( Looking across Cannon Street bridge in a photo taken from roof of that station c1926)
> 
> View attachment 221203


Think of all the signalling and interlocking infrastructure that's operating that lot. What you're looking at there is a _machine_...


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 6, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Think of all the signalling and interlocking infrastructure that's operating that lot. What you're looking at there is a _machine_...


And that is just one part of the huge railway infrastructure that existed already at that point. It's amazing to think of and almost impossible for us to comprehend how intricate it all was


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 6, 2020)

I still don’t understand how all the railway lines in south London work, so many weaving in and out. I suspect nobody really knows, it’s been around so long it just works and systems have evolved over centuries to make it so.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 6, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> I still don’t understand how all the railway lines in south London work, so many weaving in and out. I suspect nobody really knows, it’s been around so long it just works and systems have evolved over centuries to make it so.



it involves short bits of time travel.

in 1978, a train disappeared in to an unexpected vortex in the battersea park area and was never seen again...


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2020)

It's hard to fathom the insane levels of traffic that Blackpool's stations used to receive in the summer...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 7, 2020)

editor said:


> It's hard to fathom the insane levels of traffic that Blackpool's station used to receive in the summer...



and Blackpool Central station isn't there any more...


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and Blackpool Central station isn't there any more...


I know 

On a different note, I know that there was a model of Monmouth Troy station made but I've never seen it anywhere. Anyone know anything?


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2020)

And how I'd love to go back and join this trip around the GWR stations:



			http://www.jaggers-heritage.com/resources/ISGWR%20part%201.pdf


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2020)

I can't imagine the amount of work that must go into creating these


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 8, 2020)

Mumbles274 said:


> And that is just one part of the huge railway infrastructure that existed already at that point. It's amazing to think of and almost impossible for us to comprehend how intricate it all was



Yes, and how manual as well.  Nowadays one big signalling centre can control hundreds of square miles, but back then there were individual signalboxes - and sometimes more than one - for pretty much every station and junction, all operated by blokes pulling levers to operate fantastically complicated mechanical systems.  Small wonder BR inherited more than 600,000 staff when it was created in 1948.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 8, 2020)

Actually, having mentioned 'fantastically complicated mechanical systems,' here's one they're still using, at Greenford signal box in west London:

Upstairs:






Downstairs:











Just looking at that mechanical interlocking makes my head spin.

Of course, the interlocking room had other uses.  IIRC Stephen Poole writes about one signalman on a quiet route in the 70s or early 80s who got a bollocking when photos started circulating of a woman wearing not a great deal draped over the interlocking frame. As he remarked, BR used to expect people to work long and antisocial hours for not a lot of money so they didn't come down too hard on people who brought bits of their private lives to work with them, but shagging prostitutes in the signal box really did cross the line...


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2020)

Yarmouth Southtown (seen here in June 1920)  has got a bit of everything for trains fans/modellers!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 9, 2020)

editor said:


> Yarmouth Southtown (seen here in June 1920)  has got a bit of everything for trains fans/modellers!
> 
> View attachment 221541



Brilliant picture.  A quick Google to find out more suggests that the tall building in the top right of the picture came to a sticky end either not long after this was taken or in 1928:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 9, 2020)

having mentioned battersea park a few posts ago, the 4 SUB 4732 preservation group posted this on teh tweeter a day or so ago


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 9, 2020)

As a callow youth - newly minted BR employee with a free pass , late 1979 I hunted these units down on evenings and weekends before they were withdrawn. Real characters - built like proverbial tanks and basic in the extreme. No driver / guard communications - used to flag them off - or flick the lights in the dark.     

Much later on I enjoyed a cab ride on an empty 4732 from the South to Wimbledon. Perfect summer evening and greens all the way. Old girl enjoyed a thrash. .


----------



## existentialist (Jul 9, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> As a callow youth - newly minted BR employee with a free pass , late 1979 I hunted these units down on evenings and weekends before they were withdrawn. Real characters - built like proverbial tanks and basic in the extreme. No driver / guard communications - used to flag them off - or flick the lights in the dark.
> 
> Much later on I enjoyed a cab ride on an empty 4732 from the South to Wimbledon. Perfect summer evening and greens all the way. Old girl enjoyed a thrash. .


They were amazing machines, and probably my introduction to trains - my earliest recollection of a local train journey was from my local station, Tolworth, into Waterloo, all looked after by SUBs. Quite a lot of my later commuting, 15 years later, was also done on some of the last surviving SUBs. There was a tank-like massiveness to them that I think nothing else ever quite achieved (Westerns, perhaps?). I took them pretty much for granted, though, and it wasn't until much later that I realised just how primitive they were compared even with all the other EMU stuff on the same line, let alone all the shiny plastic stuff that started to turn up post 4-PEP.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 9, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> and basic in the extreme. No driver / guard communications



Presume this was lack of a low voltage system?

I remember encountering them close up at a Selhurst (?) open day some time in the 80s - even the windscreen wiper was hand-worked



existentialist said:


> There was a tank-like massiveness to them that I think nothing else ever quite achieved



I think the 1951 EPB units were (broadly) the same body shell (and of course a few EPB units ended up with ex 4 SUB trailer cars) but the SUBs seemed more substantial.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 9, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Presume this was lack of a low voltage system?
> 
> I remember encountering them close up at a Selhurst (?) open day some time in the 80s - even the windscreen wiper was hand-worked
> 
> ...


I think the SUBs had about half the power of the EPBs, which definitely lent to a sense of mass, as they ground themselves from a halt to whatever their maximum was (40mph?).


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 10, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I think the SUBs had about half the power of the EPBs, which definitely lent to a sense of mass, as they ground themselves from a halt to whatever their maximum was (40mph?).



60 mph on a good day , with a good unit , good driver , clear signals and enough juice into the third rail - which in many areas was less than 750 in those innocent days. 

No speedo in any case ....

No such things as roller blinds to change headcodes / blinds - you had to open a cab window and grope around with metal stencils to show where you were going  etc. 

Finally - you had to carry a lit oil tail lamp. This is in working memory I have to say. Minimalist standards like this were only beaten by the French.


----------



## [62] (Jul 10, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> Minimalist standards like this were only beaten by the French.



Yeah, can recall my first run on one of those Z 6100 unpainted stainless steel units that used to work around Paris. That was a bit of an eye-opener. Amazing that they lasted into the 2000s.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 10, 2020)

On the subject of old units that lasted until relatively recently, the 'Thumper' DMUs:







Stalwarts of the branch line to Uckfield right up to 2004.  Much as I like an old train, I don't remember the Thumpers with much affection: they were draughty, noisy, bouncy and - by the time they were withdrawn - chronically unreliable.  

They were also non-corridor, and in some parts of them there was no toilet, which posed a problem for me on at least one occasion when one had gone wrong and stranded us at Oxted to wait for the next train.  I'd gone for a couple of pints in the pub by Oxted station and then had to dash back to the station without nipping to the loo.  The photo still exists of me standing up on the seats pissing out of the window.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 10, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> On the subject of old units that lasted until relatively recently, the 'Thumper' DMUs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know they were always a bit mix'n'match, but that one looks like they've shoehorned a CIG trailer in there, or something!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 10, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I know they were always a bit mix'n'match, but that one looks like they've shoehorned a CIG trailer in there, or something!



I actually remember this individual unit because of the random carriage in the middle.  At the time I just noticed that it seemed a bit more modern and a little more comfortable than all the others, but looking back with more interest in trains than I had at the time, I think it was just an old TSO they'd shoved in the middle to add capacity.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 10, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I actually remember this individual unit because of the random carriage in the middle.  At the time I just noticed that it seemed a bit more modern and a little more comfortable than all the others, but looking back with more interest in trains than I had at the time, I think it was just an old TSO they'd shoved in the middle to add capacity.


 
Ashford - Hastings major capacity increase - bought at vast expense (a 4CIG trailer) - one of the great things about the Southern is that it was almost 100% interworkable technically. Almost......4SUB's  excluded.! .


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 10, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> Ashford - Hastings major capacity increase - bought at vast expense (a 4CIG trailer) - one of the great things about the Southern is that it was almost 100% interworkable technically. Almost......4SUB's  excluded.! .



I knew you'd know!


----------



## teuchter (Jul 10, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> Ashford - Hastings major capacity increase - bought at vast expense (a 4CIG trailer) - one of the great things about the Southern is that it was almost 100% interworkable technically. Almost......4SUB's  excluded.! .


I thought they had to have the special narrow body for that line... so how come they could just use a regular trailer?


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 10, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I thought they had to have the special narrow body for that line... so how come they could just use a regular trailer?



When Eurostar came into Ashford . they thought there would be a new flow from say Brighton to Ashford for abroad - so they recast the "Marshlink" service to partly  extend Ashford - Hastings - Eastbourne (reverse) - Brighton and removed some of the calls to speed up timings. Adding in some internal trailer vehicles to give more seats.

(* which has just been a 2 car shuttle Hastings - Ore - Ashford , and which narrowly missed Beeching) 

Not a bad idea at all - it did grow the route , - but not for Europe - E/star discovered that Ashford was not say the West MIdlands for volume and "other things" have been done to Marshlink over recent years - but is still a better service than it was in class 205 days .....

The restricted Hastings line - was the one via Bexhill - Bo-Beep Junction - Battle to Tonbridge  - Charing Cross / Cannon St, where the special narrow restricted gauge diesels ran till they fell apart , where upon a way was found to interlace tracks through those very tight tunnels and a few coppers were found for cost effective DC electrification , at no rolling stock cost. "Deeply inefficient" BR for you.  No money . but squeezed innovation and  survival for some lines.

Back to topic - BR would have never have life extended the 4-SUB's , but they honoured their hard work in painting up and saving 4732 for a good few years.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 10, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> The restricted Hastings line - was the one via Bexhill - Bo-Beep Junction - Battle to Tonbridge  - Charing Cross / Cannon St, where the special narrow restricted gauge diesels ran till they fell apart , where upon a way was found to interlace tracks through those very tight tunnels and a few coppers were found for cost effective DC electrification , at no rolling stock cost. "Deeply inefficient" BR for you.  No money . but squeezed innovation and  survival for some lines.



That was the route for which they fitted bars across the droplights to stop passengers doing an impression of Rick in _The Young Ones_, wasn't it?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 10, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> That was the route for which they fitted bars across the droplights to stop passengers doing an impression of Rick in _The Young Ones_, wasn't it?


They did that on the North London Line too.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> On the subject of old units that lasted until relatively recently, the 'Thumper' DMUs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never understood the affection people have for Pacers. They're awful, cheap-looking, uncomfortable shit buses on rails.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 10, 2020)

editor said:


> I've never understood the affection people have for Pacers. They're awful, cheap-looking, uncomfortable shit buses on rails.



I don't like them either, but I suppose atm they're kind of where the Southern slam-door stock was two decades ago; old, tatty and no longer fit for purpose, but as extinction looms people have started to get nostalgic about them!  I wonder whether there'll be farewell parties for them in the same way as there were when the Thumpers were withdrawn from the Uckfield line...


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 10, 2020)

existentialist said:


> They did that on the North London Line too.



The much missed class 501 sets on the DC and NLL were known as "jail carts" - the bars were to stop people decapitating themselves on / in Hampstead Heath tunnel. Southern built units - absolute quality and very fast. A spirited driver could wedge you back in the comfy seats by engaging notch 3 from start (none of this prissy notching up) , especially when he was off for a tea break at Willesden HL. 

Forgotten railway then , which I had the great pleasure of operating for 3 years in the mid 1990's - hard work but an excellent challenge. I did manage an illegal cab ride on one in my early days.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 10, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I actually remember this individual unit because of the random carriage in the middle.  At the time I just noticed that it seemed a bit more modern and a little more comfortable than all the others, but looking back with more interest in trains than I had at the time, I think it was just an old TSO they'd shoved in the middle to add capacity.



not to be confused with the earlier 3R / class 206 'tadpole' units which were 2 cars of flat sided Hastings unit and 1 car of standard 2EPB


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 10, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not to be confused with the earlier 3R / class 206 'tadpole' units which were 2 cars of flat sided Hastings unit and 1 car of standard 2EPB



A temporary lash up in cash starved times - must have gone down ever so well in Dorking Deepdene and Guildford.  Then the schoolkids tended to bunk their fares .....

"Don' t  like your train darling - write to your local (Tory) MP !!"


----------



## tim (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm a stranger in these parts but this seems to be the sort of thing you like


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 11, 2020)

All sorts of welcome return to action - the Severn Valley and the Ffestiniog / Talyllyn / Fairbourne are looking at starting some services quite soon. Mid-Hants today I believe.  

They all need some support , if you are around these areas , if not (as myself) - try and get to them if that is your interest. Shame for them to go under after all these years of work.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 11, 2020)

A lot, probably most, of the heritage lines have been running virtual / on-line appeals and special events.
[some have made a better fist of that there new-fangled technology to support their kettles than others]


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 11, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> A lot, probably most, of the heritage lines have been running virtual / on-line appeals and special events.
> [some have made a better fist of that there new-fangled technology to support their kettles than others]



To good effect I gather - anyway , apart from money support on line etc , I need to go and see some of them now that there are easements. A SVR trip is already planned with my brother in laws classic MG - of course , Wales is a key venue to get to.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 12, 2020)

I have (or should, by the end of the month or thereabouts !) have two restored carriages due to go back home ...


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 12, 2020)

Saw the doc on Yesterday covering the Welsh Highland railway and the opening of the Caernarfon station link. It's been over 20 years since I have been over that way and really want to do the link of the Welsh Highland and Ffestiniog lines.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 12, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> Saw the doc on Yesterday covering the Welsh Highland railway and the opening of the Caernarfon station link. It's been over 20 years since I have been over that way and really want to do the link of the Welsh Highland and Ffestiniog lines.



Check before you go , but it is an excellent day out. Especially with some Purple Moose beer as part of the outing ......


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 12, 2020)

It's over 25 years since I rode on the Ffestiniog. I remember catching the train from Bangor to Llandudno Junction, then up to Blaenau Ffestiniog and swapping over to the Ffestiniog line down to Porthmadog, and then the return later in the day. Lovely scenery and fantastic journey.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 12, 2020)

25 years ago you'd have got a proper train from Bangor to Llandudno too...


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 12, 2020)

No even then we had some shitty rolling stock that the as in use on the North Wales coast. Sort of pacer but not quite as bad😁


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2020)

Ugliest train ever?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 13, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> No even then we had some shitty rolling stock that the as in use on the North Wales coast. Sort of pacer but not quite as bad😁


We may have different definitions of "proper" train... I rather enjoyed trips along the North Wales coast while it still involved this kind of thing.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 13, 2020)

editor said:


> Ugliest train ever?




Probably !


----------



## existentialist (Jul 13, 2020)

teuchter said:


> We may have different definitions of "proper" train... I rather enjoyed trips along the North Wales coast while it still involved this kind of thing.
> 
> View attachment 222056


I have fond recollections of getting on one of those at Colwyn Bay, having just pulled North Wales Police's Oracle chestnuts out of the fire, skinning up on the platform, and enjoying a nice hazy romp along the coast back to (I think) Crewe. Tatty, old school comfort.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 13, 2020)

editor said:


> Ugliest train ever?




Been on this, it's not much fun!


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 13, 2020)

I went up and down several times on the Stourbridge shuttle when it was a single "bubble" car ...

In solitary splendour on one trip !


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 14, 2020)

editor said:


> Ugliest train ever?




Maybe, but...


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Maybe, but...


Ugly AND brutal. Amazing bits of kit. Although, TBF, and from the same stable...


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 14, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Ugly AND brutal. Amazing bits of kit. Although, TBF, and from the same stable...



Indeed, and also from Bulleid's drawing board:






As for the Q1 - and with apologies for putting a car on a train thread - the aesthetics of it remind me of the MG Metro 6R4 rally car:






There's something of the same brutal functionality about it, to the point where it's so ugly it's actually impressive.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 14, 2020)

"Spam cans" have a certain aesthetic feel about them, which some people like. Ditto Leader and hush-hush ...

Stream-lining, air-smoothed casings and turbines were under development, but without the benefit of modern technology and number crunching tools ...


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 14, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> "Spam cans" have a certain aesthetic feel about them, which some people like. Ditto Leader and hush-hush ...
> 
> Stream-lining, air-smoothed casings and turbines were under development, but without the benefit of modern technology and number crunching tools ...



As I understand it the main aim of the 'air smoothed' casing was so they could stick the locomotives through the carriage washer. Any aerodynamic benefits were marginal at best - as they were with pretty much all steam engines, with the partial exception of the A4s.  Did look good though.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> "Spam cans" have a certain aesthetic feel about them, which some people like. Ditto Leader and hush-hush ...
> 
> Stream-lining, air-smoothed casings and turbines were under development, but without the benefit of modern technology and number crunching tools ...


I was going to reply to say much the same thing. Bulleid's stuff all had a certain brutish idiosyncrasy, but the Spam cans managed to combine it with a businesslike elegance that most of the other streamliners never quite achieved. 

And, let's face it, he even managed to make the humble EMU look like the railway equivalent of a muscle car


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 14, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I was going to reply to say much the same thing. Bulleid's stuff all had a certain brutish idiosyncrasy, but the Spam cans managed to combine it with a businesslike elegance that most of the other streamliners never quite achieved.



The Spamcan did have the merit of not looking like an upturned bath, unlike Mr Stanier's effort:






Or the crappest attempt at streamlining a steam engine ever, courtesy of the Great Western:


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> The Spamcan did have the merit of not looking like an upturned bath, unlike Mr Stanier's effort:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had the Stanier in mind when I was being rude about the other streamliners. It's ugly, but not ugly enough to be impressive, the way the Q1 and Leader were.

The LNER A4s don't really feature on the uglyspectrum, in my view - they're quite pretty, and still look amazingly modern.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 14, 2020)

existentialist said:


> The LNER A4s don't really feature on the uglyspectrum, in my view - they're quite pretty, and still look amazingly modern.



Oh I think the A4s are stunning things.  Let's have a gratuitous pic:






Actually, let's have a gratuitous vid of _Bittern_ on the 90mph run a few years ago:


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 14, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> As I understand it the main aim of the 'air smoothed' casing was so they could stick the locomotives through the carriage washer. Any aerodynamic benefits were marginal at best - as they were with pretty much all steam engines, with the partial exception of the A4s.  Did look good though.



A run through a washer would of course have washed off much of the essential lubrication on the motion. Urban myth. 

Though it would have made manual cleaning a lot easier. They were basket case locomotives in any case for reliability and maintenance - until de-streamlined and massively rebuilt. Look good though. .


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 14, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Maybe, but...



an 'austerity' pacific - like this only bigger - did get as far as the drawing board...


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 14, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> an 'austerity' pacific - like this only bigger - did get as far as the drawing board...



To this day - I just do not get it how Bulleid (a most interesting chap with real vision and some great technical ideas) managed to get that build of Pacifics known as Spamcans through as "mixed traffic engines for the war effort" , I suppose there was too much going on , and the Railway Executive Committee were not powerfull enough at the time to say stop - and - even taking existing Southern designs - say "just build another batch of S15 locomotives - you have the plans and most of the castings etc)  - or better still another batch of 8F's. That nice Mr Stanier will send you down some plans and am sure he can release a few technical bods to Eastleigh / Ashford or wherever -even Brighton. 

I picked up the wartime diaries of E J MIssenden of the Southern not that long ago - fascinating read - and were it not for my latent GWR background , - the Southern was the place to be for real action and interest in WW2.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 14, 2020)

existentialist said:


> And, let's face it, he even managed to make the humble EMU look like the railway equivalent of a muscle car



or more so 



and pubs on wheels


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 14, 2020)

Also responsible for the tavern car, complete with fake brickwork and half-timbering:











edit - oops, missed the 'pubs on wheels' link in the last post


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 15, 2020)

and think these buffet cars as well (from the mid 30s Portsmouth electric stock)






not convinced that the sharp edges sticking out of the walls was a great idea especially for anyone standing close to them when the train went over a rough junction...


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and think these buffet cars as well (from the mid 30s Portsmouth electric stock)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to get pissed in one of them - and the public loved them: 



> "The fact seems to be that nobody likes these tavern cars except the public, and the public have flocked to them and have found..that they are well laid out inside and have many conveniences"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 15, 2020)

alternatively, waterloo and city line tube trains (entered service 1940, not replaced until the 90s)



and a steam locomotive that ran on peat not coal (for the Irish state railways)






as an aside on the 'merchant navy' class, somewhere, i've seen a cartoon (possibly drawn for the southern railway's magazine) about a driver of a conventional locomotive who 'borrowed' two advert hoardings and attached them to the sides of the boiler to make it more modern


----------



## existentialist (Jul 15, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> alternatively, waterloo and city line tube trains (entered service 1940, not replaced until the 90s)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That peat burner isn't as ugly as a lot of his stuff, but it does look rather as if it has two backs and no front.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 15, 2020)

existentialist said:


> That peat burner isn't as ugly as a lot of his stuff, but it does look rather as if it has two backs and no front.



It does, actually. So in other words, Bulleid made the beast with two backs!

On the subject of unconventional steam engines, there were various experiments with cab-forward designs, not least in the US.  Pretty sure this wasn't the only Mallet to be laid out this way:






Wikipedia is also throwing up pictures of this attempt in Italy:






It kind of looks as if they couldn't be arsed to design a normal cab, so just sliced the end off a diesel engine and used that instead.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2020)

What happens to the fireman in those cab forward designs?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 15, 2020)

teuchter said:


> What happens to the fireman in those cab forward designs?



In the two immediately above his position was the same as in a conventional engine running tender-first.

In Bulleid's Leader the fireman worked in a compartment in the middle, where he was effectively pot-roasted. ASLEF threatened to boycott the prototypes because the working conditions were so bad.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 15, 2020)

The stokers in "Turbinia" had a similar experience - although their black hole was provided with positive air pressure to prevent blowbacks from the firebox ...









						TBA - Stokers' hole - TBA - Turbinia
					

By StoneRoad2013. Teams of two stokers worked down here, there is another aft of the boiler. To improve combustion - and to prevent blowbacks - this area was pressurised; which meant the stokers had t…




					www.ipernity.com


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> In the two immediately above his position was the same as in a conventional engine running tender-first.
> 
> In Bulleid's Leader the fireman worked in a compartment in the middle, where he was effectively pot-roasted. ASLEF threatened to boycott the prototypes because the working conditions were so bad.


That Mallet one seems to have the tender at the opposite end of the loco from the cab though - so how does the coal get into the boiler? Or does the fireman have his own compartment down that end?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 15, 2020)

teuchter said:


> That Mallet one seems to have the tender at the opposite end of the loco from the cab though - so how does the coal get into the boiler? Or does the fireman have his own compartment down that end?



It does, actually: I must have been thinking of something else when I typed that, or just not had enough coffee.   Think the fireman must have been in a compartment at t'other end in that case.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> It does, actually: I must have been thinking of something else when I typed that, or just not had enough coffee.   Think the fireman must have been in a compartment at t'other end in that case.


Must have made it a lonely job. You'd think that there might also be a problem if the driver and fireman can't communicate with each other, but maybe that's not actually necessary.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 15, 2020)

Not sure, but that Mallet may well have been oil-fired ... there looks to be plenty of tank space in that tender, but no coal space. Also, the firebox and smokebox layout looks 'normal'.

(my experience, such as it is, is with coal-fired ng Garretts plus oil-fired Fairlies converted back to coal.)




TiG - WHR Garrett-87 par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Indeed, and also from Bulleid's drawing board:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Went on Tangmere once or twice before she went in for her overhaul. She's a beautiful looking thing, purposeful. I see the had a near miss in Bath in 2012 - I might have been on that.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 15, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Must have made it a lonely job. You'd think that there might also be a problem if the driver and fireman can't communicate with each other, but maybe that's not actually necessary.



Well, the auto-trains managed with just a system of bells for communication between driver and fireman so it probably wasn't insurmountable but it probably wasn't ideal either. One thing that always comes across strongly to me from reading railwaymen's memoirs is how much an inexperienced fireman depended on the driver for route knowledge and general advice, and that would obviously have been impossible if they were at opposite ends.  I think StoneRoad might be right in this case, though, and that Mallet might have been oil-fired.



hash tag said:


> Went on Tangmere once or twice before she went in for her overhaul. She's a beautiful looking thing, purposeful. I see the had a near miss in Bath in 2012 - I might have been on that.



That was an alarming incident with the potential to cause quite a serious accident, although not as serious as the near miss it had at Wootton Bassett in 2016.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2020)

Here's a Japanese streamlining attempt, which apparantly predates the A4s.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 15, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Here's a Japanese streamlining attempt, which apparantly predates the A4s.
> View attachment 222405


Hmm. They didn't quite nail it, did they?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 15, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Here's a Japanese streamlining attempt, which apparantly predates the A4s.
> View attachment 222405



That's ... well, it looks as if a steam engine has crashed into the back of a snowplough!


----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2020)

Here you go. London Victoria in 2009 (11 years ago  )


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2020)

Kings Cross in 2009


----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2020)

We went to bath n back. Where did that go?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 15, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Kings Cross in 2009
> 
> View attachment 222420



If we're getting into such photos, also KX in 2009:


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh, and the first arrival of _Tornado_ at King's Cross, in February 09:







Bit of a u75 day out, that.   I expected it to be busy, but nothing like that. When davesgcr suggested that another drink in the Betjeman wasn't a good idea and we ought to get there before it got too crowded I thought he was exaggerating.   He wasn't exaggerating.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 15, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Oh, and the first arrival of _Tornado_ at King's Cross, in February 09:
> 
> View attachment 222426
> 
> ...



I knew some of these shots would come up eventually. Freezing cold - (the sheer feel of "respect" as she rolled into that train-shed was memorable)  -plus we had a modest drink later on !


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 15, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> I knew some of these shots would come up eventually. Freezing cold - (the sheer feel of "respect" as she rolled into that train-shed was memorable)  -plus we had a modest drink later on !



Great atmosphere, wasn't it.   When she came out of Gasworks Tunnel, the driver whistled and the whole place burst out cheering - it was quite a moment.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 15, 2020)

This was the second to last time a loco ran down to Folkestone harbour. Tangmere looking awesome


----------



## Lancman (Jul 16, 2020)

What must it have felt like to step down from the footplate of an engine like one of those onto the platform of a station like Kings Cross when you’ve brought in a heavy train exactly on time ?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 16, 2020)

Lancman said:


> What must it have felt like to step down from the footplate of an engine like one of those onto the platform of a station like Kings Cross when you’ve brought in a heavy train exactly on time ?


I imagine that it all becomes a bit routine after a while?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 16, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I imagine that it all becomes a bit routine after a while?



For some it must have done, but reading enginemen's memoirs you do get the impression that others gained a real sense of achievement from getting the best out of a steam engine.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 16, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> For some it must have done, but reading enginemen's memoirs you do get the impression that others gained a real sense of achievement from getting the best out of a steam engine.


Also, I think many enginemen had a real pride in their work - and teaching the "tricks of the trade" to passed cleaners & firemen with the will and ability to progress up the links.
Especially so when the loco was not in the best of condition or the coal was particularly poor quality.
The fireman would be shovelling several tons into the firebox as well as all the other duties ...


----------



## existentialist (Jul 16, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Also, I think many enginemen had a real pride in their work - and teaching the "tricks of the trade" to passed cleaners & firemen with the will and ability to progress up the links.
> Especially so when the loco was not in the best of condition or the coal was particularly poor quality.
> The fireman would be shovelling several tons into the firebox as well as all the other duties ...


Yeah, the romance of steam was built on some pretty bloody hard labour.

And you tell the kids of today...


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 16, 2020)

Indeed.  They've invariably stories about fast runs with engines fresh out of shops, but equally as many stories about boilers that wouldn't steam, axleboxes that knocked so badly the vibration hurt the legs, coal that was little more than dust, draughty cabs in foul weather and 'minor' incidents that would have the RAIB banging on the door these days...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 16, 2020)

Talking of the "minor" contretemps that happened...
There is a story (summarised) that one during one trip, the oil-soaked lagging under the "air-smoothed" casing on a spamcan decided to catch fire. Fireman observed the smoke etc and notified his driver, who replied "That's nothing, you should see my side" which had smoke and flames billowing out ...
Back on shed that night, the shed foreman took one look at the blackened casing and sent one of the cleaners out to Woolies for a can of green paint.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 17, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Yeah, the romance of steam was built on some pretty bloody hard labour.
> 
> And you tell the kids of today...



Back in 1979 , when I started , we had a superb old boy Essex born training officer - who started as a fireman out at Southend Victoria but as he was young and keen (plus they needed more staff urgently in inner London) - this being about 1945 he got sent to Kings Cross loco and brutally put on a Leeds working. 

A run down A3 - filthy - tender of finest Yorkshire dross , an uncaring driver who barely spoke to him , he did not know the route - it was dark and there were about 15 packed coaches behind him. He had one cheese sandwich. 

He barely looked up from his labours apart from being shouted at by the driver approaching Peterborough - and they stalled on the Nene river bridge for lack of steam and the drag on the brakes - so they got dragged into the station by something else and he refused to go any further. He was virtually physically sick. 

So they were going to sack him there and then for insubordination , but realised that would have been counter productive. He got back to Southend pretty quickly and eventually moved onto management. 

He would be the first to tell you about the "non glory" of steam. He loved the electrics when they came along. 

One of my Watford drivers as a young 18 year old took 9 hours to get to Northampton on some urgently needed coal empties in the winter of 1947 and even longer coming back with a more urgently needed train of power station coal. Still - he made his 50 years of service. A harsh training in a harsh world. .


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 17, 2020)

davesgcr - sadly, not an uncommon state of affairs. Firing could be pretty brutal ... and the "dead men's shoes" for progression on seniority often didn't help.
Sometimes "the romance of steam" is way overstated !


----------



## existentialist (Jul 17, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> Back in 1979 , when I started , we had a superb old boy Essex born training officer - who started as a fireman out at Southend Victoria but as he was young and keen (plus they needed more staff urgently in inner London) - this being about 1945 he got sent to Kings Cross loco and brutally put on a Leeds working.
> 
> A run down A3 - filthy - tender of finest Yorkshire dross , an uncaring driver who barely spoke to him , he did not know the route - it was dark and there were about 15 packed coaches behind him. He had one cheese sandwich.
> 
> ...


You've touched on another point that had occurred to me - what was the reaction of steam engine drivers to the clinical by comparison experience of driving electrics and diesels? I imagine that it must have been an unbelievable contrast...and I guess at least a few ex-steam types must have ended up driving HST, which would have been even more of a culture shock...


----------



## teuchter (Jul 17, 2020)

I've been following the run-down of the HSTs rather more closely than is acceptable in conventional society. This has included travelling on the last ever one from Inverness (my original 'home' station), going to see the last ones out of Paddington, and going to see the final arrival and departure at Kings Cross. I'm sure there are some drivers for whom it's just a job - but it's clear that there are plenty of drivers with quite an attachment to the HSTs, who maybe feel the same way about them going as was the case at the end of steam. And of course the HSTs are now old technology, and I've read a few descriptions by drivers saying they are more satisfying to drive than the most modern trains, because you have a more direct engagement with the machine itself, rather than being somewhat distanced via and electronic interface.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 17, 2020)

existentialist said:


> You've touched on another point that had occurred to me - what was the reaction of steam engine drivers to the clinical by comparison experience of driving electrics and diesels? I imagine that it must have been an unbelievable contrast...and I guess at least a few ex-steam types must have ended up driving HST, which would have been even more of a culture shock...



Many started on a Welsh tank engine and finished on a HST with main line steam in between "A King , 10 bogies and a 12 wheeled diner Dave - non stop from Newport to Padd(ington...) - probably not bad in the 1950's when standards had improved and you got some time in London ! 

I think most of them appreciated the comfort of a diesel / electric - but one told me that  steam was "healthy" and they never got colds ! ......


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 17, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I've been following the run-down of the HSTs rather more closely than is acceptable in conventional society.



Same here, and frankly there's a real sense of loss now they're (largely) gone.  Some of my earliest memories of train travel involve going on the 'InterCity 125,' of which my father always made a bit of a thing.  He used to have to put his hands over my ears when one pulled away because I was frightened by the scream from the turbochargers.  Subsequently, I've lived mainly around the East Coast Main Line and travelled a lot between London and the West Country, so the HST has always just been there, and it's always got me to where I want to go.  I was sad enough back in 2010/11 to go and stand by the droplight of a Grand Central one as it pulled out of King's Cross to listen to that Valenta sound one last time, and as their replacement loomed larger I made a point of travelling on them on the East Coast Main Line, just to enjoy them while I still could.  Last time I went down to Norfolk it was genuinely sad to see the lines of redundant HSTs at Ely awaiting their call to the scrapyard.  On the way back north I got chatting with a member of buffet car staff who was a bit of an enthusiast and had recently worked the farewell railtour.  She looked around rather sadly at the little cubby hole that passes for a buffet on the IET, pointed out a few fitting that had already broken and bits of interior trim already starting to look tatty, and predicted that the IETs won't be doing such good service in four decades' time as the HSTs were doing right up to withdrawal.

As for the 'romance of steam,' this short film from 1959 is well worth watching:


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 17, 2020)

I used to live in Chippenham, and we sometimes saw the prototype HST out on trials. One Wednesday afternoon I was lucky enough to get out of school early and as I crossed over the station footbridge I looked into the yard, Guess what was parked up ? I trotted over and had a good grice. Just before I was about to leave, the traction inspector (?) climbed out of the cab, looked around to see who was about. Did I want a look in ? (stupid question !) I spent quite some time having that look around and getting a serious briefing, even included a look in the engine bay. My train mad younger brother was really miffed that I had had that "cab" before him, as they pushed off back to Swindon before he came past - he might have seen  or heard it leave ... I so wish I had had my camera with me (or a modern mobile phone to tell him to get himself down there).


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2020)

I've never heard of the  Mangapps Railway Museum in Burnham-on-Crouch before but it's a pretty sizeable operation. Anyone been? 







			http://www.mangapps.co.uk/
		










						Mangapps Railway Museum
					

Mangapps Railway Museum, Burnham on Crouch. 1,242 likes · 1 talking about this · 30 were here. Mangapps Railway & Museum, short railway, HUGE museum!  A standard gauge heritage railway in the Essex...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 19, 2020)

I've heard of Mangapps, but have not yet visited them ... on the list, though !


----------



## teuchter (Jul 19, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Same here, and frankly there's a real sense of loss now they're (largely) gone.  Some of my earliest memories of train travel involve going on the 'InterCity 125,' of which my father always made a bit of a thing.  He used to have to put his hands over my ears when one pulled away because I was frightened by the scream from the turbochargers.  Subsequently, I've lived mainly around the East Coast Main Line and travelled a lot between London and the West Country, so the HST has always just been there, and it's always got me to where I want to go.  I was sad enough back in 2010/11 to go and stand by the droplight of a Grand Central one as it pulled out of King's Cross to listen to that Valenta sound one last time, and as their replacement loomed larger I made a point of travelling on them on the East Coast Main Line, just to enjoy them while I still could.  Last time I went down to Norfolk it was genuinely sad to see the lines of redundant HSTs at Ely awaiting their call to the scrapyard.  On the way back north I got chatting with a member of buffet car staff who was a bit of an enthusiast and had recently worked the farewell railtour.  She looked around rather sadly at the little cubby hole that passes for a buffet on the IET, pointed out a few fitting that had already broken and bits of interior trim already starting to look tatty, and predicted that the IETs won't be doing such good service in four decades' time as the HSTs were doing right up to withdrawal.



Yes and we've simultaneously lost the droplight window just about everywhere now - another thing that's always just been there as part of rail journeys. I had plans to do a few last trips in that regard this summer too - east anglia for example - but covid put stop to that.

Ironically enough we got shot of all our trains with the potential for maximal fresh air ventilation in the exact same year that it might have been rather beneficial...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 19, 2020)

I know several of the (ng) heritage railways are - or have been - busy making their rolling stock "Covid-secure". 
Mainly by splitting carriages up into individual compartments by adding additional partitions above seat backs.
As well as other things (like one-way systems around stations etc)


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 20, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Yes and we've simultaneously lost the droplight window just about everywhere now - another thing that's always just been there as part of rail journeys. I had plans to do a few last trips in that regard this summer too - east anglia for example - but covid put stop to that.
> 
> Ironically enough we got shot of all our trains with the potential for maximal fresh air ventilation in the exact same year that it might have been rather beneficial...



Indeed.  I'd be much happier travelling by train atm if I could sit next to an open window rather than having to breathe recirculated air!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 20, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Same here, and frankly there's a real sense of loss now they're (largely) gone.  Some of my earliest memories of train travel involve going on the 'InterCity 125,' of which my father always made a bit of a thing.  He used to have to put his hands over my ears when one pulled away because I was frightened by the scream from the turbochargers.  Subsequently, I've lived mainly around the East Coast Main Line and travelled a lot between London and the West Country, so the HST has always just been there, and it's always got me to where I want to go.  I was sad enough back in 2010/11 to go and stand by the droplight of a Grand Central one as it pulled out of King's Cross to listen to that Valenta sound one last time, and as their replacement loomed larger I made a point of travelling on them on the East Coast Main Line, just to enjoy them while I still could.  Last time I went down to Norfolk it was genuinely sad to see the lines of redundant HSTs at Ely awaiting their call to the scrapyard.  On the way back north I got chatting with a member of buffet car staff who was a bit of an enthusiast and had recently worked the farewell railtour.  She looked around rather sadly at the little cubby hole that passes for a buffet on the IET, pointed out a few fitting that had already broken and bits of interior trim already starting to look tatty, and predicted that the IETs won't be doing such good service in four decades' time as the HSTs were doing right up to withdrawal.



Must admit I'm missing the InterCity too - used to captivate me when I was a kid/teen, and spent such a lot of time travelling up and down on the Midland Mainline - whether it be when I commuted between Bedford-London, upto Sheffield as a student, and then back and forth to see my folks. Pendolino, Voyager, even the new Hitachi trains still don't come close to the HST in my opinion. Seeing this 91 last year on the East Coast evoked those memories a bit too 







Passing time idly on the web I stumbled upon this pic from the 1980s (credit to the original taker) - can't imagine it speeding its way through here 






Although sadly I've not taken any train since lockdown, it seemed a bit weird at the end of last year to be regularly journeying between mine and parents on a Turbostar since they've been utilised on the Yorkshire coast line, when I used to regularly travel on them 20 years ago between Bedford-London! 






That really reminds me how much I miss the old St. Pancras when I used to do the daily commute too - there was a great bunch of regulars on the 17:55 and we'd all stand in the buffet car -  a couple of them had City jobs and would regularly buy us all a can of Stella for the journey home. Used to be proper jokes on there to pass the time


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

So what - if any - of the items sold here might you have been tempted to buy? 

I can;t afford the cabside numbers or name plates, but I might have been tempted by this for £240







I couldn't afford it but this is lovely 



I'd love to own a GWR becn too....





__





						July 2020 Railwayana Auction Results
					

G.W.Railwayana Auctions auction Catalogue July 2020: The leading UK based Railwayana auctioneers, Find the following railway items in this catalogue: Steam locomotive items, including nameplates, worksplates, Station totem signs, key tokens, Railway Posters.




					www.gwra.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

Next auction is on 14th November 






						Railwayana Auctions - Railwayana for Sale - Next Railway Auction: 24th July 2021
					

Next Railwayana Auction: 24th July 2021. Railway Auction items: Nameplates, Totems, Enamel Signs, Carriage Prints, Posters, Railway Clocks, Signal Box Diagrams & Instruments and more. From Steam, Diesel & Electric Locomotives. Live & Online Auction.




					www.gwra.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 27, 2020)

I'ld love some of that memorabilia ...

But can't really afford the really good stuff - there are some nice copies about as well as some dire fakes !
What annoys me is people "passing off" fakes, if it is a copy, say so ...


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2020)

How lovely does this loco look?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 28, 2020)

editor said:


> How lovely does this loco look?



Oh, I like the cheeky pan across to my adopted home across the estuary at the end


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2020)

Bit of news



> A railway station has welcomed its first passengers for 54 years amid plans to reopen the line to commuters.
> 
> The South Western Railway (SWR) service called at Marchwood, Hampshire, part of the Waterside line which closed to regular passengers in 1966.
> 
> ...





> The minister, Mr Heaton-Harris, said: "We've just proved that a train can run down it. It's got an existing track - very strong case - that makes it actually much cheaper to deliver."
> 
> The Three Rivers Rail Partnership, which has led efforts to revive the line, said necessary upgrades could cost £45m, including new level crossings and signals and a new terminus station at Fawley.
> 
> ...











						Marchwood station welcomes first passengers for 54 years
					

A train calls at Marchwood to promote the possible revival of a branch line.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Jul 29, 2020)

Another station has come up for sale, alas it does not have planning permission for residential use. Perhaps convert it to a pub ala Phoenix at Denmark Hill (part pub, part station). The disused North Woolwich railway station is up for sale


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 29, 2020)

Anyone want to buy a train?









						After more than 80 years of service Island Lines trains ready to retire
					






					www.southwesternrailway.com


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Anyone want to buy a train?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must get right pissed off with always getting castoffs. Their 'new' trains date from the 70s and 80s! (*albeit refurbished)



> The *British Rail Class 484* is a class of electric multiple unit which is to be built by rolling stock manufacturer Vivarail for the Island Line on the Isle of Wight. The units will be converted from London Underground D78 Stock, originally manufactured in the late 1970s and early 1980s by Metro-Cammell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 29, 2020)

i was intending to go to the IoW some time this year, i've not been since they modernised it (with the 1938 underground trains) - it was still the 1920s version then...


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2020)

Good work campaigners!



> A delightful country station dating from the golden decade of railway building and used in the filming of Dad’s Army has received a reprieve from imminent demolition.
> 
> A High Court order issued today quashed the decision by Breckland District Council to allow the demolition of the 1845 station building at Brandon on the Cambridge to Norwich line. This follows judicial review proceedings launched by SAVE Britain’s Heritage seeking the quashing of the Council’s decision.
> 
> ...













__





						PRESS RELEASE: Dad's Army station saved from bulldozers
					





					www.savebritainsheritage.org


----------



## hash tag (Jul 31, 2020)

editor said:


> Good work men!


as captain Manwaring would say 😊


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2020)

I shall be watching this later!









						Watch Every Valley - BFI Player
					

An impression of life in the industrial valleys of south Wales, from daybreak to midnight, and of the growing part played in that life by buses and railways.




					player.bfi.org.uk


----------



## hash tag (Aug 1, 2020)

Isnt the BFI a treasure. There is just so much on there for free yet alone paid for


----------



## agricola (Aug 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Good work campaigners!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great news, though its kind of mad that a station dating from 1845 wasn't already listed.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2020)

Semaphores! Signal box! Valencing! Steam! Smoke!


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 5, 2020)

editor said:


> Semaphores! Signal box! Valencing! Steam! Smoke!




Damn it editor, I'm supposed to be working but now you've got me watching steam engine videos on YouTube!  

Great to see steam back on the main line, though, and a Britannia too.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2020)

agricola said:


> Great news, though its kind of mad that a station dating from 1845 wasn't already listed.


Network Rail are on a continuous rampage of demolishing historic signalboxes and various other stuff  

As far as I understand it, they have virtually no protection unless listed, due to buildings on "railway land" having a special status under planning rules.

Just recently both of the ones at Newhaven









						Updated: Newhaven Signal Boxes to be Demolished This Month - Rail Record
					

Newhaven Signal Boxes Demolished Newhaven Harbour signal box was demolished in March 2020. Newhaven Town signal box is scheduled for demolition Saturday 20th June into Sunday 21st June 2020. Having been in service for so many years, we are devastated that these historical buildings haven’t been...




					rail-record.co.uk


----------



## teuchter (Aug 6, 2020)

Some serious stuff here:









						FARSAP
					

FARSAP is a member of Vimeo, the home for high quality videos and the people who love them.




					vimeo.com


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2020)

The mighty Crumlin viaduct


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2020)

Wen Gregory Peck and Sofia Loren came to Crumlin!


----------



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2020)

I was researching next weekends walk along a disused line and came across this about disused stations. A brilliant resource




__





						Disused Stations
					





					www.disused-stations.org.uk


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I was researching next weekends walk along a disused line and came across this about disused stations. A brilliant resource
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know that site very very very well! They've even got some of my pics on there! T'is excellent.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2020)

Look at these fucking morons. What the fuck are these cyclists doing? 











						Shocking CCTV footage shows dangerous level crossing misuse in East Yorkshire
					

Network Rail is urging cyclists and pedestrians to use level crossings safely, after shocking CCTV footage shows people recklessly misusing a crossing in East Yorkshire.




					www.networkrailmediacentre.co.uk


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2020)

And this looks bloody great for kids


----------



## hash tag (Aug 11, 2020)

Far better than a lit up christmas train i saw on a heritage rail last christmas


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 11, 2020)

A lot of heritage railways are doing ‘train of light’ events now, it’s a good earner, alongside Santa specials (which normally run earlier in the day). Ok as long as trackside vegetation is trimmed back enough so it doesn’t catch the lights and pull them off, I know of some lines (including NR ones) where branches literally brush along the side of the carriages!


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Wen Gregory Peck and Sofia Loren came to Crumlin!




the destruction of Crumlin (and other large viaducts such as Belah) just seems like monumental cultural vandalism now. Incredible structures.

I guess one day we might look back and say the same about landmark cooling towers at power stations, they’ll all be gone soon yet dominated the landscape even more than railway structures.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2020)

Some of us are already saying that about various early modern reinforced concrete structures and buildings.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 11, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Some of us are already saying that about various early modern reinforced concrete structures and buildings.



Some in railway terms already listed - Bham New Street Signal Box , Coventry station , post war waiting shelter at Stonebridge Park.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 11, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> I guess one day we might look back and say the same about landmark cooling towers at power stations, they’ll all be gone soon yet dominated the landscape even more than railway structures.



a lot of gas holders being demolished / argued about in recent years, e.g. the ones next to the oval cricket ground




davesgcr said:


> Some in railway terms already listed



and (mildly off topic) stockwell bus garage

The Twentieth Century Society – Campaigning for outstanding buildings may be worth a look for efforts to get 'modern' buildings listed.

ultimately, there is a tendency not to regard stuff as being worth keeping until most of it is gone.  a fair proportion of victorian architecture that's now highly regarded replaced much older structures and so on


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 11, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> a lot of gas holders being demolished / argued about in recent years, e.g. the ones next to the oval cricket ground
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We met a mildly eccentric couple on a steam railtour about 30+ years ago who had a deep interest in gasometers , who freely admitted that every house they had lived in was in sight of a gasometer  ,if he is still alive he must be gutted at recent losses or convertions to luxery accomodation (KIngs Cross) a


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> We met a mildly eccentric couple on a steam railtour about 30+ years ago who had a deep interest in gasometers , who freely admitted that every house they had lived in was in sight of a gasometer  ,if he is still alive he must be gutted at recent losses or convertions to luxery accomodation (KIngs Cross) a


Their names weren't Bernd and Hilla were they?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> Some in railway terms already listed - Bham New Street Signal Box , Coventry station , post war waiting shelter at Stonebridge Park.


I'd be quite up for keeping (and restoring properly) the current Euston station main hall (I know it's not going to happen)


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 12, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Their names weren't Bernd and Hilla were they?



Not to my knowledge - however I recall an ex railwayman who's trip to Poland was made wonderful by a hotel room overlooking a coking plant at a steelworks. ......."chacun a son gout".....


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2020)

How cute is this halt on the stupidly closed down Porthcawl line:


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2020)

Blackpool Central in the 50s. Station is now closed.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 16, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> the destruction of Crumlin (and other large viaducts such as Belah) just seems like monumental cultural vandalism now. Incredible structures.



I'm probably in a minority, but I think Belah Viaduct was a beautiful structure:







IIRC it was in poor condition and needed quite a lot of work, though, and it was a Bouch design so they'd been worrying about it falling over since 1879.  I don't really blame the BRB for demolishing it; a more forgivable decision than some they made around that time.



teuchter said:


> I'd be quite up for keeping (and restoring properly) the current Euston station main hall (I know it's not going to happen)
> 
> View attachment 226149



I'm with you there - I like Euston.  A lot of people hate it because of what it replaced, but it's not a badly designed station and IMO it's not unattractive.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 16, 2020)

On the subject of relics left over from ill-conceived Victorian railway lines that are now long gone, one of the last surviving Hull and Barnsley Railway carriages was brought back to the city earlier this year.  Some of the restoration work is being done by students at Hull College, as part of a joint project with its owners, the Hull and Barnsley Railway Stock Fund.






I walk past that bit of the college quite a bit and they seemed to be making pretty good progress before the lockdown.  I've not been that way since March, so I wonder how it's looking now.

Most of the Hull and Barnsley route is a footpath these days, although the high-level line around the north of the city centre is still in use for freight, and the Alexandra Dock  is now the hub of the local offshore wind industry.  Which is slightly ironic, given that the point of the Hull and Barnsley - apart from breaking the NER's _de facto_ and very unpopular local monopoly - was to connect the port to the coal mines of South Yorkshire.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2020)

I am certain that carriage/lorry has been on a trucking programme on television.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2020)

' Blackpool Central contained 14 platforms at its closure in 1964,and became the station with the highest number of platforms ever to close. '


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2020)

Another photo showing the vast scale of the operation that once existed at Blackpool. It's all car parks now.


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 18, 2020)

That's one hell of a set up. The rail traffic must have been massive to warrant 14 platforms and all the freight sidings.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 18, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> On the subject of relics left over from ill-conceived Victorian railway lines that are now long gone, one of the last surviving Hull and Barnsley Railway carriages was brought back to the city earlier this year.  Some of the restoration work is being done by students at Hull College, as part of a joint project with its owners, the Hull and Barnsley Railway Stock Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not the weight, but the length of that carriage (and I'm pleased it is being restored) ...
most of the ones I've dealt with have been shorter - and with only 4 wheels.
(apart from the big one NER2853 - any longer and we would have had a job fitting it in) this is it getting some wheels ...



NER7cmpt - and moves towards chassis par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 18, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> That's one hell of a set up. The rail traffic must have been massive to warrant 14 platforms and all the freight sidings.



It was.  At the time of the Beeching Report BR kept several thousand passenger carriages on hand specifically for summer excursion traffic, most of which was to seaside resorts.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 18, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> It was.  At the time of the Beeching Report BR kept several thousand passenger carriages on hand specifically for summer excursion traffic, most of which was to seaside resorts.


S&D had several summer Saturday specials & reliefs for them going down to Bournmouth ...

and the length of the platform at the station for Butlins (now Haven) on the Llyn near Pwehelli  was massive (I haven't been able to find my pics)
same with Scarborough - this platform seat !



O&S - seat par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 18, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> S&D had several summer Saturday specials & reliefs for them going down to Bournmouth ...



Indeed. P.W. Smith tells some lovely tales of working them in the 50s. And the Pines Express, for that matter.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 18, 2020)

I've got his books - and I've travelled over that line (although the tunnels out of Bath were frightening to my much younger self)
Bath Green Park's a lovely station.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2020)

The ill-fated horse powered loco!



> The idea was comparatively simple, although it had taken many years to get the design to work. A treadmill on an incline would be large enough for horses to walk on, and then the treadmill’s wheels would be connected to gears and then to the main wheels that would drive the “engine”. Although the horses could only walk forwards, the gearing allowed for the engine to reverse when needed.
> 
> Built in Italy, it was shipped to London for trials by the South Western Railway, where it proved its ability to haul a train of 20 carriages up slopes, and achieved speeds of 7 miles per hour. It was even thought that it could be upgraded to as fast as 20 miles per hour — a shocking speed, and faster than a steam train could achieve at the time.
> 
> ...











						Impulsoria - the Victorian horse powered railway - ianVisits
					

Imagine if you will in the era of steam locomotives, trains being pulled along by horses, walking on conveyor belts.Read more ›



					www.ianvisits.co.uk


----------



## [62] (Aug 24, 2020)

Neat summary of the current state of play for London projects yoinked from the latest Branch Line News

Critical projects proceeding: * Northern Line extension. * Barking Riverside branch.  _Piccadilly Line new trains. _ Devolution of Great Northern inner suburban services to TfL. * Bank station upgrade. * Step-free access projects at LUL stations now underway.  *Renewal of DLR signalling and trackwork and repair/replacement of bogie frames. * Safety critical work including major Tram track renewals. * LUL renewals & upgrades (includes Northumberland Park depot signals renewal, Central & Bakerloo Lines signalling life extension and Tottenham Hale rebuild). However, less urgent track renewals, lift, escalator and station work are deferred; the Central Line fleet renewal programme is slowed down.

Needing extra funding: * Tram rolling stock replacement. * Step-free access at various LUL stations. * Additional entrance at Stratford.  _Piccadilly Line resignalling.  *Replacement of the 1972 Bakerloo Line stock.  *20tph on East London Line. _ DLR new stop at Royal Docks between Canning Town and West Silvertown. The last two are contingent on Housing Infrastructure Fund bids.

Paused: * Sutton Tramlink.* South Kensington capacity upgrade. 

As yet Unfunded Major projects:  * Crossrail 2 * Bakerloo Line Extension.  * DLR Thamesmead branch. * West London Orbital Railway. 

Meanwhile, with some exceptions, free travel for children 11-17 will be withdrawn after Oct half term.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 24, 2020)

[62] said:


> Neat summary of the current state of play for London projects yoinked from the latest Branch Line News
> 
> Critical projects proceeding: * Northern Line extension. * Barking Riverside branch.  _Piccadilly Line new trains. _ Devolution of Great Northern inner suburban services to TfL. * Bank station upgrade. * Step-free access projects at LUL stations now underway.  *Renewal of DLR signalling and trackwork and repair/replacement of bogie frames. * Safety critical work including major Tram track renewals. * LUL renewals & upgrades (includes Northumberland Park depot signals renewal, Central & Bakerloo Lines signalling life extension and Tottenham Hale rebuild). However, less urgent track renewals, lift, escalator and station work are deferred; the Central Line fleet renewal programme is slowed down.
> 
> ...




I would put the Piccadilly resignalling and new trains on the "must do" list , followed by doing something to the delightful retro Bakerloo line (last of the classic trains and very traditional signalling !)

About the least valuable item is TfL taking over the inner Great Northern Electrics from Moorgate. Already has new trains and apart from putting a few more station staff on the route (resignalling is planned) , not much really needs doing. Mayor Kahn   might appreciate the revenue (or what is left of it !) 

Anything safety critical of course is a must do for renewals.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Someone has put a lot of work into this map of closed stations. So many in south Wales!



It's missed quite a few though, but still interesting



			https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/viewer?ie=UTF8&oe=UTF8&msa=0&mid=1-qtKdwA-_7Y1msH5nlUbVKMjdMk&ll=52.538255982961196,-2.205945281272764&z=8&fbclid=IwAR0PdWtVHd0kSEbNCocCtjBsbnuqUCiNF2-7IOMYWYLPUWp7PcFd2Phpn0k


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

The utterly awesome Crumlin viaduct again


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 28, 2020)

Just reading the editorial from Nigel Harris in the current _RAIL _(# 912). 

He's not sparing the blushes of the media nor politicians about the Carmont derailment.
Also points out the physical problem of Victorian infrastructure built in more temperate times attempting to cope with a month's rain falling on already sodden ground in 24 hours, coupled with the huge amounts of "deferred" maintenance ...


----------



## zahir (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2020)

It's hard to believe a station as big as this and so wonderfully located has been flattened


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 8, 2020)

Some correspondent of the International Steam website has been busy with Google satellite view, and turned up this steam-hauled freight train:






It's at Chongjin, in North Korea.  The article linked to above contains the coordinates of a few other steam locos either in storage or, in a few cases, in use.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Some correspondent of the International Steam website has been busy with Google satellite view, and turned up this steam-hauled freight train:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So North Korea isn't all bad then!


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 8, 2020)

editor said:


> It's hard to believe a station as big as this and so wonderfully located has been flattened
> 
> View attachment 229609



Or Nottingham Victoria, perhaps.











The tragedy is that, although the Great Central main line pretty much duplicated the Midland main line and was an obvious candidate for closure in the 50s and 60s, it was engineered to a very high standard and built for high speeds, and it was fairly self-contained as well, with relatively few junctions.  If it had somehow survived, or even if the route had been protected, HS2 might have become a reality in the foreseeable future.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Or Nottingham Victoria, perhaps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Documented here Video: the death of Nottingham Victoria station


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2020)

The Falkland Islands Railway:


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 10, 2020)

Word on the street (well, RailUK forums, which are usually pretty well informed) is that Grand Central have abandoned the London-Blackpool service that was supposed to start next year.  It had already been put back due to Covid and now they seem to have pulled the plug completely.  No official confirmation yet, though.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 12, 2020)

Today went to Mount Pleasant, this is the centre of the Royal Mail’s London underground line where they used to run mail from Paddington to Whitechapel, with stops at the major sorting offices in between. The line ran from 1927 to 2003. In 2017 a small section opened as a tourist ride, however this is currently closed cos Covid. So that gave me the chance to walk through the tunnels...


The tourist train...



The tunnel entrance from the maintenance depot...



Inside the tunnels...




Mount Pleasant station...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 12, 2020)

Mail train


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 12, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Mail train
> View attachment 230088
> 
> View attachment 230089View attachment 230090View attachment 230091View attachment 230091View attachment 230092View attachment 230093View attachment 230094View attachment 230095


Looks like a great day mate.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 12, 2020)

Jealous of that editor - I really want to have a look at MailRail.

I've played with ex-mailrail vehicles, including a 5 and a bit miles ride up a 1 in 80 hill (average / ruling gradient).
Meet the "Gherkin" ...



TiG - Q&C gherkin1 par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## teuchter (Sep 12, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Jealous of that editor - I really want to have a look at MailRail.


Congratulations to Bahnhof Strasse on his promotion.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 12, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Congratulations to Bahnhof Strasse on his promotion.



Was only a matter of time. Now, where’s that ban hammer?


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 12, 2020)

Sorry Bahnhof Strasse and editor ; my bad.

I was distracted by trying to remember where I had put my photo of the Gherkin, so got a bit confused.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2020)

The sound is annoying with loads of thumps and booms but there's some interesting drone footage tracking the old line and archive scenes from 4 mins.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2020)

Behold the electric capstan!


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2020)

Oh to be able to travel along a Devon branch line behind a GWR tank engine!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2020)

I hear hydrogen powered trains were being tested yesterday with a view to replacing diesels and to save on electrification.








						Hydrogen-powered train on track to help sustainable green transport drive
					

Ground-breaking technology will be available by 2023 to retrofit current in-service trains to hydrogen and remove diesel-only trains from network




					www.birminghammail.co.uk
				











						Hydrogen-powered trains are coming to Germany in 2021
					

All aboard!




					futurism.com


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2020)

Germany seem to be a bit ahead on this, as the UK version is basically an old Thameslink unit with the hydrogen tank and motor bodged into one of the carriages.

But it's certainly going to be interesting to see how this develops. If it proves successful in principle then I wonder what effect it'll have on decisions about electrifying certain lines.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 30, 2020)

HS2 should throw a couple of billion on a feasibility study to see if they need the line to be electrified.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 30, 2020)

On a similar note to editor's last post, there's a load of Railway Roundabout stuff on Youtube now.  It's not the original broadcasts, which don't exist any more, but the old films with new commentary:


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 30, 2020)

I'll have to bookmark those for later !

Thanks for the lead Roadkill


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 30, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> I'll have to bookmark those for later !
> 
> Thanks for the lead Roadkill



Put aside plenty of time.  They're addictive!   

I can't find the programmes 1959 or 1960 on there right now, but they've certainly been there in the recent past so may well come back, and there are clips, such as...


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 30, 2020)

This channel has some nice stuff on it, mixture of UK and elsewhere









						Manu Guinarte
					

FROM 'AROUSA TREN' RAILROAD FRIENDS COLLECTION (AROSA BAY/GALICIA/SPAIN). Educational purposes only. Not monetized.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 2, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


>



Easily solved - look at the timetables / Real Train Times websites and work out if a service train is likely to photobomb. [assuming that goods trains and things like the NR recording HST aren't about].

A diverted HST almost photobombed "Duchess of Sutherland" but cleared the viewpoint with about a minute to spare ! A situation also know as "punkedatthebahnhof"




TiG - diverted HST par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 2, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Easily solved - look at the timetables / Real Train Times websites and work out if a service train is likely to photobomb. [assuming that goods trains and things like the NR recording HST aren't about].
> 
> A diverted HST almost photobombed "Duchess of Sutherland" but cleared the viewpoint with about a minute to spare ! A situation also know as "punkedatthebahnhof"
> 
> ...



One of the comments was that that train hasn’t run in time once in the past two years.

I do love the trainspotter photobombing vids, something about the hours of waiting followed by the disappointment pleases me.

See also that Louisiana dome demolition.

And me photographing the red arrows flying up the Thames on an early camera phone, when Frau Bahn called with some inane shite just as I was pressing the shutter...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 2, 2020)

some london commuting,  1941









						City Bound | British Council
					

Filmed after the start of the Blitz, City Bound is an exploration of the daily commute into London from the suburbs in 1941.




					film.britishcouncil.org


----------



## hash tag (Oct 5, 2020)

Rip Geoffrey Parker, a tough life and has driven some of the greats.









						Geoffrey Parker obituary
					

Other lives: Steam train driver whose generosity and self-effacing nature belonged to another era




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 6, 2020)

At Bristol Temple Meads this morning, apparently:


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2020)

What a beauty. Yours for just £1.6m












						Unique, exciting and steeped in history - Country House Company
					

Unique exciting steeped in history Old Droxford Station The Country House Company



					www.countryhousecompany.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Oct 6, 2020)

editor said:


> What a beauty. Yours for just £1.6m
> 
> View attachment 233200
> View attachment 233202
> ...


That lawn could use a double slip, or something.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 6, 2020)

editor said:


> What a beauty. Yours for just £1.6m
> 
> View attachment 233200
> View attachment 233202
> ...


Needs a garden railway ...


----------



## hash tag (Oct 6, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Needs a railway ...


corrected


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2020)

Only slightly rail related but fabulously quirky









						Fingerpost signs and antiquated street furniture | Facebook
					

A group created to document the many fingerpost signs in our countryside & towns, plus any other interesting street furniture you may see.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## agricola (Oct 7, 2020)

Found this on Youtube today:


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 7, 2020)

A couple of my favourite Youtube steam-train clips:



70013 _Oliver Cromwell_ belts through Doncaster in 2011 or thereabouts.



Compilation of clips of 70000 _Britannia_ on the Torbay Express in 2012. Watch the small boy in the red top on the platform from 7:00 or thereabouts, and then again when the train's about to leave. There's something of that lad in everyone who likes steam engines, I think, no matter how old and cynical we get!


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 7, 2020)

editor said:


> Only slightly rail related but fabulously quirky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just joined that group!  Thanks


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2020)

Seeing all the old post boxes is tinged with sadness..they had dozens in the old post office museum when we went on a guided tour there. There are just one or two in the new improved museum


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 7, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Seeing all the old post boxes is tinged with sadness..they had dozens in the old post office museum when we went on a guided tour there. There are just one or two in the new improved museum


I don't like this "less is more" style that has been becoming very fashionable in museums and galleries. 
It makes me feel cheated and not likely to re-visit, even if the plan is to regularly refresh / redo the cases and what's on show. 
I like to have plenty to look at, with lots of (accurate) interpretation - and informed guides to answer questions / chat to visitors.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2020)

With the post office museum its not necessariy less is more its less geeky and more appealing to the younger generation and general, everyday tourist. Popularised.
I liked seeing all the different post boxes, telephone boxes, stamp machines etc. And getting them explained.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2020)

They explained how post boxes evolved..the different types of roof's, shapes of them, changes with monach, show the slots had changed to enable you to post a maximum size letter, keep the raIn out and stop them being stolen.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2020)

Must have been so sad riding on a last train.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> I don't like this "less is more" style that has been becoming very fashionable in museums and galleries.
> It makes me feel cheated and not likely to re-visit, even if the plan is to regularly refresh / redo the cases and what's on show.
> I like to have plenty to look at, with lots of (accurate) interpretation - and informed guides to answer questions / chat to visitors.



it's a difficult compromise.

there are museums out there that either intentionally or for lack of space / not wanting to thin the collection, stuff so much in that you can't really get close to some of the exhibits, and where (to the general public) some of the exhibits are very similar.

i think what the LT Museum have done is probably the best compromise, having a central site aimed at the general public (in their case covent garden) and a secondary site (in their case acton) that's aimed at the more dedicated enthusiast and is open a few times a year.

as with preserved railways, there's a need to get the general public through the door in reasonable numbers as well as catering for the enthusiast who might come once or twice a year for special events.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 8, 2020)

editor said:


> Must have been so sad riding on a last train.



Yep, it was ...
I did one such as a kid. My lasting memory was the number of dets the dmu exploded as it left on the last / return journey down the branch - and the clouds of smelly smoke that those bangs created..


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 8, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's a difficult compromise.
> 
> there are museums out there that either intentionally or for lack of space / not wanting to thin the collection, stuff so much in that you can't really get close to some of the exhibits, and where (to the general public) some of the exhibits are very similar.
> 
> ...


Oh I know, it is a real problem of how do you pitch the collection / railway etc - you need joe & joan public and their 2.4 (or 1.7) kids to provide the main income, but without alienating them or the enthusiast. The latter get some of the special events / galas (and galas are difficult, for other reasons). What you don't want are the characters who bring their own food n drink and only take photographs without paying and entering the event ...


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 10, 2020)

Just been browsing RailUK forums and noticed a thread about The Badger, which has been under overhaul for ages and on which serious progress is now being made.  Taken just after its repaint last month:



It hasn't run for nearly twenty years, since GNER days in the late 90s/early 00s:



I wonder what they're planning to do with it...


----------



## [62] (Oct 10, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I wonder what they're planning to do with it...



I gather the plan is for it to work railtours and the like. I'd certainly be up for it. Remember seeing it when it was working for GNER but never actually had a run on it.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 10, 2020)

[62] said:


> I gather the plan is for it to work railtours and the like. I'd certainly be up for it. Remember seeing it when it was working for GNER but never actually had a run on it.



Oh it'll certainly be railtours: the question is where.  I'd love to see it on the ECML again.


----------



## [62] (Oct 10, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Oh it'll certainly be railtours: the question is where.  I'd love to see it on the ECML again.



Ah yes. Fast run KX - Edinburgh and I'll be there!


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 11, 2020)

Anyone else remember Steam Days, from the mid-80s? 



All six episodes.    The theme tune takes me back...


----------



## teuchter (Oct 11, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Just been browsing RailUK forums and noticed a thread about The Badger, which has been under overhaul for ages and on which serious progress is now being made.  Taken just after its repaint last month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope the preservation world doesn't just end up over-extending itself. I imagine that the newer the stuff, the more complex and expensive it is to keep it running. For something like this, it's not just the mechanical parts but a whole load of electronics as well, and because it's a one off, no reservoir of spares to be cannibalised from elsewhere. 
I follow the 125 group and it's clear what a big undertaking that is. Not just the engines but the coaches as well - a whole plethora of systems that are more complicated to keep running than your typical preserved railway mk1. 
The 125 project is worth it because it's such an important bit of history, and I think there will be lots of people who'll want to pay for railtours and so on. Something like the 89 is rather obscure though and I wouldn't be all that surprised if it ends up as a rusty half completed rebuild in 10 or 20 years time. 
I suppose you can just run it until it becomes too expensive to keep going, and then put it in the NRM.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 11, 2020)

The Festy have re-named their "no.5" ie Welsh Pony ...

The paint job is rather good.

I presume that there are some clips on facepest.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 11, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I hope the preservation world doesn't just end up over-extending itself. I imagine that the newer the stuff, the more complex and expensive it is to keep it running. For something like this, it's not just the mechanical parts but a whole load of electronics as well, and because it's a one off, no reservoir of spares to be cannibalised from elsewhere.
> I follow the 125 group and it's clear what a big undertaking that is. Not just the engines but the coaches as well - a whole plethora of systems that are more complicated to keep running than your typical preserved railway mk1.
> The 125 project is worth it because it's such an important bit of history, and I think there will be lots of people who'll want to pay for railtours and so on. Something like the 89 is rather obscure though and I wouldn't be all that surprised if it ends up as a rusty half completed rebuild in 10 or 20 years time.
> I suppose you can just run it until it becomes too expensive to keep going, and then put it in the NRM.



A lot of truth in all of that, but it's owned by the AC Locomotive Group, who do know what they're doing with main-line electric locos.  Judging from some of their blogs and so on the electronics have been a problem but they've managed to overhaul or replace what they need to in the fifteen years or so they've been working on it.  The 89 has a pretty big following in enthusiast circles too, so there should be a market for it, and I suppose it does also have the advantage that they can lease it out on a purely commercial basis if the opportunity arises.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 13, 2020)

I'd no idea a film of this existed until now: the heaviest train ever hauled by a steam locomotive in Britain.



92203 starting 2,198 tonnes at Foster Yeoman quarry in 1982.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2020)

Love a signal box


















						Restoring the Princes Risborough railway signal box - ianVisits
					

The UK's largest surviving Great Western Railway signal box can be found just under an hour from central London, and occasionally, is open to the public to have a look inside.Read more ›



					www.ianvisits.co.uk


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2020)

Tondu station. It's still there and even has a signal box and semaphores but the station has been cut back to a single bus stop.

It was once a junction of six railway lines:


The Duffryn Llynvi and Porthcawl Railway from Porthcawl to Maesteg and Abergwynfi
The Maesteg Line to Bridgend, connecting to the South Wales Main Line
The Ogmore Valley Railway to Brynmenyn & Nantymoel
The Port Talbot Railway and Docks Company to Port Talbot docks and Pontyrhyl
The Garw Valley Railway to Blaengarw and onwards to the Blaengarw and International collieries












						Tondu railway station - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## agricola (Oct 14, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> I don't like this "less is more" style that has been becoming very fashionable in museums and galleries.
> It makes me feel cheated and not likely to re-visit, even if the plan is to regularly refresh / redo the cases and what's on show.
> I like to have plenty to look at, with lots of (accurate) interpretation - and informed guides to answer questions / chat to visitors.



Its terrible, in fact I hadn't realised how far our museums had declined until visiting various French ones - even where there isn't that much in the way of exhibits to see (like the Palais des Papes) they provide you with things to do even if its just describe what you can see in terms of the architecture.  



Roadkill said:


> I'd no idea a film of this existed until now: the heaviest train ever hauled by a steam locomotive in Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> 92203 starting 2,198 tonnes at Foster Yeoman quarry in 1982.




Surely the Jellicoe Specials must have been as big as that?


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 14, 2020)

I bet that landed with a thump and the suspension is probably cream-crackered now.

The driver of the HST is probably wondering just what was in that last cup of coffee ...


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 14, 2020)

agricola said:


> Surely the Jellicoe Specials must have been as big as that?



I don't know tbh.  David Shepherd claimed it as the heaviest load started by a steam engine in the UK, and I can well believe it as long as he was referring to a single engine.  Certainly there was nothing around in WWI with anything like the power of a 9F.  But then, some of those Jellicoe Specials would probably have been double-headed.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 14, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I'd no idea a film of this existed until now: the heaviest train ever hauled by a steam locomotive in Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> 92203 starting 2,198 tonnes at Foster Yeoman quarry in 1982.




I had known about that, back in the dim recesses of my memory.
Very nice to see a film.

Looks like everything but the firebars going out the chimney at one point.

IIRC correctly there were a pair of 9Fs that handled the Consett Ore trains ?

And a 9F holds the record for the unassisted load over the Mendips. Evening Star had 426 tons on her tender drawbar for the last up "Pines express" on 8th September 1962.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 14, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> I had known about that, back in the dim recesses of my memory.
> Very nice to see a film.
> 
> Looks like everything but the firebars going out the chimney at one point.
> ...



Tremendous engines.  I've just reread David Shepherd's account of the record train in A Brush with Steam.  He was on the footplate, but he was told to crouch down in the back corner with his jacket over his head, because there was a low bridge along the route and when they went under it the fire blew back so hard that flames forced their way out round the firehole doors and scorched the cab.  He described the experience as 'like sitting on a  volcano.'

Unfortunately 9Fs are near enough banned from the main line these days, so we'll probably never see anything like this again:



I believe _Evening Star_ was timed at 80mph+ on a few of those railtours in the 80s, when BR was slacker about speed limits than the railway is now.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 14, 2020)

I once had a very short footplate ride on Evening Star (running round at Hexham). Lovely engine, but enormous when you are used to the 2ft and 15" gauges !
One of the reasons they saw so little work on winter passenger trains was that they were missing a small length of pipe that would have supplied heating steam to the carriages.
Given that they had steam to spare, and never seemed to be struggling, that lack seems short-sighted, even with an engine rated as a freight not passenger locomative.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 18, 2020)

Two LNER pacifics at York, both starting heavy trains with no assistance and plenty of wheelspin and noise:



_Flying Scotsman_ in 2016.  Note the reaction of the woman on the left of the shot when the driver opens up...



_Tornado_ in 2010. By chance I'd arrived from London a few minutes earlier on my way to a wedding, and must have been standing pretty much next to whoever filmed this.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 18, 2020)

Tornado is doing a tour starting out of Bristol next month, providing everything isn’t all shut down again then. Might take the kids to go and watch it going up Filton Bank, though it’s a 7am start(!)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2020)

on Flickr today - 

Clapham Junction, probably c. 1950, with tank engine probably bringing empty carriages from Waterloo to Clapham Junction yard.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 20, 2020)

oh ffs ...

more darwin award candidates









						Couple posed on rail line for wedding shoot
					

Network Rail says taking photos on a stretch of track was "plain stupidity".



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




luckily for them that's a terminal route not normally subjected to movements at unusual times ...
but only a few years ago there was level (user-worked) crossing in Wales where a lass was killed by a train not in the public timetables


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 20, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> oh ffs ...
> 
> more darwin award candidates
> 
> ...



Maybe there's a market here for heritage lines to exploit in a safe way ? like on non-running days with a photographic charter ...

E2A - but maybe not, as most people don't understand the dangerousness inherent in railways


----------



## teuchter (Oct 20, 2020)

I thought the general view was that photos on railway lines should never be encouraged - even if it's carried out somewhere known to be safe - because people see them and are more likely to consider it "normal" as a result.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 20, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I thought the general view was that photos on railway lines should never be encouraged - even if it's carried out somewhere known to be safe - because people see them and are more likely to consider it "normal" as a result.


Yeah, I know ... I'm fed up with idiots on the track. As I keep saying Railways are dangerous places ... would they pose like that in a main road, like a motorway ?

but if they did do "photo-charters" for wedding parties then some PTS training could be included ... and that might transfer over into real life. But most people don't understand railways.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 20, 2020)

Nothing would transfer over into real life for people who were just looking at the images, other than seeing that it seems to be ok to pose on railway lines.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 20, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Yeah, I know ... I'm fed up with idiots on the track. As I keep saying Railways are dangerous places ... would they pose like that in a main road, like a motorway ?
> 
> but if they did do "photo-charters" for wedding parties then some PTS training could be included ... and that might transfer over into real life. But most people don't understand railways.


I've always thought that, if I ever released an album, I'd like to have the cover shot be me, walking away from the camera down a railway line, with a violin case over my shoulder. This is about as near as I got... 


So maybe I will have to revise my dream, in the interest of public safety...


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 20, 2020)

Yeah, but there might be some. Unfortunately, the "normal" reaction would be as you say.
So I wasn't totally serious in the suggestion I made.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 20, 2020)

Not sure if this is the right thread for this but I found this on a walk in Cornwall this afternoon. Looked online briefly but couldn't see anything about it.



Any ideas?


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 20, 2020)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread for this but I found this on a walk in Cornwall this afternoon. Looked online briefly but couldn't see anything about it.
> 
> View attachment 235218
> 
> Any ideas?




As it says - standard GWR property / boundary marker. All over the place on their "turf" - they can be found on extant and closed lines , and even on lines surveyed by the GWR and not built.  Look like piano stools. Very solid.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2020)

Ian Allan bookshop closes its doors for good this weekend 









						Ian Allan transport bookshop in Lower Marsh to close
					

The Ian Allan transport bookshop in Waterloo's Lower Marsh is to close at the end of October.



					www.london-se1.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 27, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Ian Allan bookshop closes its doors for good this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's really sad - loss of an important tradition. Feel sorry for the people who have lost jobs.

But not unexpected, as all the imprints were sold off or went out of print; some many years ago, even before the boss died.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2020)

Who wants to see an entire tube train turn yellow?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2020)

Some quality archive railway scenes here


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 30, 2020)

I've been digging about in old documentaries on YouTube.  There was a flurry of films about British Rail in 1990-91, as privatisation hove into view and its finances took a hit with the onset of the recession:







(Actually this one's from 1993, but it's the same kind of thing)


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 30, 2020)

And part 2:








The last one is particularly interesting, reflecting the private sector starting to get interested as privatisation changed from a possibility to a likelihood.  I get the impression its makers didn't really want to like BR, but were quite impressed by it.  A couple of the others feel the same, and are pretty even-handed in setting the views of understandably pissed-off passengers in the context of BR's difficult political and financial position, and the realities of running a busy railway after decades of underinvestment, cutbacks and - until the 70s - pretty poor management.  They're all amusingly dated, which makes me feel old since I remember a couple of them from when they were first on, but in some ways it all looks very familiar.  Even a lot of the trains are still in service.


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 30, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I've been digging about in old documentaries on YouTube.  There was a flurry of films about British Rail in 1990-91, as privatisation hove into view and its finances took a hit with the onset of the recession:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"Old , Dirty and Late" is particularly good - shot in a bleak winter in a challenging era of minimum cash available (hence train crew shortages etc) , an ongoing terrorism threat, etc 

The master class in how to clip a set of points in the breaking light at Charlton Junction is quite superb -


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 30, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> The master class in how to clip a set of points in the breaking light at Charlton Junction is quite superb -



Yes, I noticed that, mainly because I used to live in Charlton and go past there most days.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 30, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> on Flickr today -
> 
> Clapham Junction, probably c. 1950, with tank engine probably bringing empty carriages from Waterloo to Clapham Junction yard.



My local, the Falcon has a great bar!


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 30, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Yes, I noticed that, mainly because I used to live in Charlton and go past there most days.



By the book too (albeit he is being filmed !) , driver told - he calls up the guard and advises him , 2 on the bell and a blast on that wonderful EPB horn , meanwhile a yellow handsignal to the guard - multi/tasking all round.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 1, 2020)

I've just come across this:



Arfon Haines Davies, complete with terrible haircut and huge 80s glasses, learns to fire and drive a steam engine on the Great Central.  Lovely film.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 1, 2020)

Nice to see but I worry about the future of museums, heritage railways and the like right now 








						Salvaged Victorian signal box to become museum
					

It became redundant in 2016 along with others in the East Midlands.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2020)

Oh to stumble across a station like this now! Closed in 1962. 





			The Railways of Telford - Horsehay to Ketley Junction


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 3, 2020)

On reflection, this anecdote from the interesting fact thread is too good not to share here.

In 1859 there was a bit of an incident at Petworth engine shed.  Someone left a locomotive in forward gear and with the regulator open a little after the fire had been dropped for the night.  In the morning the fireman lit it up again and left a cleaner with the engine whilst he went off, presumably for a break.  Some time later the cleaner went to find the fireman because he needed the engine moving to get at some of the underside, leaving the engine alone.  The two of them came back to find it happily trundling out of the yard and onto the main line with no-one on board.  

Some time later an engine cleaner on his way to work at Horsham shed heard a train coming up behind him, and looked round to see the engine coming slowly towards him up the hill with bits of a level crossing gate hanging off the front.  Concluding something must be wrong, he jumped on board and brought the engine to a stop.  It had crashed through four level crossings and travelled more than 17 miles!

Sources here and here.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 3, 2020)

Opps ...

Whale sculpture catches crashed Dutch metro train - BBC News 

Very importantly, no-one hurt, not even the driver (apart from his pride, and possibly his underwear !)


----------



## [62] (Nov 6, 2020)

Mid-Cornwall Metro anyone? Probably needed but can't see it happening myself:






						Upgrade scheme unveiled for Cornish network | Railnews | Today's news for Tomorrow's railway
					






					www.railnews.co.uk


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 6, 2020)

Another good railway documentary, _Last Days of Steam_, from BBC Timeshift:



Features Professor Terry Gourvish, whose books on BR are as authoritative as they get.  Reputedly ended up being stripped to his boxer shorts by a group of 'rough local women' (not my words) in a city-centre bar in Hull back in the 1990s, after a rather wild conference dinner.

It's wrong about Britain hanging onto steam late, though: across much of western Europe main-line steam services lasted into the 70s, and in some Eastern Bloc countries well into the 80s.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 7, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> It's wrong about Britain hanging onto steam late, though: across much of western Europe main-line steam services lasted into the 70s, and in some Eastern Bloc countries well into the 80s.



Portugal got up to the mid-70s (narrow gauge a bit longer), there’s still a line of rusting steam locos in the sidings at Gaia station like Barry hulks.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 17, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Portugal got up to the mid-70s (narrow gauge a bit longer), there’s still a line of rusting steam locos in the sidings at Gaia station like Barry hulks.




I remember seeing those when I was in that part of Portugal back in 2001.  A sad sight, even though I wasn't very interested in railways at the time.  

Lovely film here of steam behind the Iron Curtain back in the late 60s, some of which carried on for another twenty years or more after this was shot:



How Harry P. Dodge managed to get permission to film all of this from Eastern Bloc authorities who often treated trainspotters as possible spies is anyone's guess, but I'm glad he did.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 17, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I remember seeing those when I was in that part of Portugal back in 2001.  A sad sight, even though I wasn't very interested in railways at the time.
> 
> Lovely film here of steam behind the Iron Curtain back in the late 60s, some of which carried on for another twenty years or more after this was shot:
> 
> ...




As for the last point - no specific explanation, but two possible routes for gaining permission would be very good personal contacts plus not having a linguistic barrier and approaching someone very sympathetic to his aims.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 17, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> As for the last point - no specific explanation, but two possible routes for gaining permission would be very good personal contacts plus not having a linguistic barrier and approaching someone very sympathetic to his aims.



I'm sure you're right, but how he'd have gone about finding and cultivating those contacts across the Iron Curtain and in languages ranging from Polish to Romanian is anyone's guess, and even if he did manage it I still can't help thinking he must have been very good at talking his way out of possible trouble with suspicious Eastern Bloc police officers...


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> As for the last point - no specific explanation, but two possible routes for gaining permission would be very good personal contacts plus not having a linguistic barrier and approaching someone very sympathetic to his aims.


There are many things that are made possible by the fact that for many who work on the railways it's more than just a job. It always cheers me to see the things that happen because of this - things that have no commercial benefit and which seem on some occasions remarkably able to transcend beaurocratic hurdles.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 17, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I'm sure you're right, but how he'd have gone about finding and cultivating those contacts across the Iron Curtain and in languages ranging from Polish to Romanian is anyone's guess, and even if he did manage it I still can't help thinking he must have been very good at talking his way out of possible trouble with suspicious Eastern Bloc police officers...



I suspect that Esperanto probably had something to do with the situation.
There is an international society for railway professional that speak Esperanto - they have their AGM at the annual international Esperanto congress.

My late father went on a trip over the Trans-Siberian railway as an Esperantist ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 17, 2020)

teuchter said:


> There are many things that are made possible by the fact that for many who work on the railways it's more than just a job. It always cheers me to see the things that happen because of this - things that have no commercial benefit and which seem on some occasions remarkably able to transcend beaurocratic hurdles.



Should have specified that I was referring to Esperanto - see my reply above - Misc steam railway, traction, station and rail-related news

[something I have also benefitted from personally]


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> My late father went on a trip over the Trans-Siberian railway as an Esperantist ...



I went on the trans-siberian about 20 years ago; don't speak Russian but found a bit of German to be quite useful. I would not have thought of Esperanto as an option!

Does it still exist as a thing, then?


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 17, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I went on the trans-siberian about 20 years ago; don't speak Russian but found a bit of German to be quite useful. I would not have thought of Esperanto as an option!
> 
> Does it still exist as a thing, then?



Of course !
It is remarkably easy to learn - all letters are always sounded, and in the same way, only a limited number of grammatical rules - which are without exceptions, all verbs are regular. 

There are plenty of clubs, even in Britain.
The UEA is based in Rotterdam.
Each year the UEA holds an international Congress, somewhere in the world ... or it did, damm covid.

[I've been to a couple of the Universalaj Kongresoj, with my father]


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2020)

Disused Stations: Barnard Castle Station (2nd site) a lovely station Barnard's Castle was (pre Cummings)



(Photo by
John Clark

More Disused Stations: Barnard Castle Station (2nd site)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 26, 2020)

'Holy grail' rail posters collection saved from attic
					

Great Western Railway posters dating back to the 1930s had been forgotten about for 60 years.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




i love me posters me - look at this shepherd heavy hard core stash


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 30, 2020)

Knocking around on railway sites, I've spotted a bit of new-build steam news.  For the last few years there've been two parallel projects going to built a new B17-class locomotive, one a recreation of 61662 _Manchester United_ and one an addition to the class in the same way as _Tornado_. Last month the 61662 group announced they're stopping work and donating parts to the other project, which looks as if it might be the prelude to a merger.












It's sad to see their dream come to an end, of course, but I can't help thinking this is basically a good thing.  There's too much daydreaming about new-build steam engines, and there are too many groups promoting projects without the money, expertise or access to facilities to stand a realistic chance of completion, so it's strangely encouraging to see one of them face facts.  It'd be great to see a B17 in action again - it'd fill a real gap in the preserved fleet, in which the LNER is still very under-represented, and they were handsome engines too - but there was no way two were ever going to happen, whereas one consolidated project might.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 30, 2020)

This bizzare formation is currently testing the overhead line installation on the Midland Main Line.

It really looks like something assembled in a moment of boredom on a model railway.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 30, 2020)

Must have a word with my bro about that !


----------



## hipipol (Dec 2, 2020)

editor said:


> Disused Stations: Barnard Castle Station (2nd site) a lovely station Barnard's Castle was (pre Cummings)
> 
> View attachment 239644
> 
> ...


Bizarrely I thought this was an example of the death skills of Cummings, and so was an after shot, but no an earlier Govt hard man, Dr B. did this. Both lovely and sad, this pic


----------



## hipipol (Dec 2, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Knocking around on railway sites, I've spotted a bit of new-build steam news.  For the last few years there've been two parallel projects going to built a new B17-class locomotive, one a recreation of 61662 _Manchester United_ and one an addition to the class in the same way as _Tornado_. Last month the 61662 group announced they're stopping work and donating parts to the other project, which looks as if it might be the prelude to a merger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they could divert some of the cash to the Great Central complete the reconnection, there would be nearly 33 miles of double track mainline to run em on. Saw Britannia on the Severn Valley years back, lovely but would have given, well not everything but quite a lot, to see her barrelling along with a full, or at longer than 5, rake of carraiges attached


----------



## t0bytoo (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm currently living next door to this Steam Illuminations | Mid Hants Railway Ltd 'Watercress Line'

LED steam train extravaganza, they say. Hopefully my night time smoke spot overlooking the platform won't be too crowded. But should be fun to watch.

Just looked at the price. Blimey. 45 quid for 2 people


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 2, 2020)

hipipol said:


> If they could divert some of the cash to the Great Central complete the reconnection, there would be nearly 33 miles of double track mainline to run em on. Saw Britannia on the Severn Valley years back, lovely but would have given, well not everything but quite a lot, to see her barrelling along with a full, or at longer than 5, rake of carraiges attached



It'd certainly be great to see the GCR reconnected, but I don't see why money need be diverted from this project to achieve it?

As for Britannias, it's a regret of mine I didn't get  to see _Oliver Cromwell_ doing its stuff on the GCR before its boiler ticket expired the other year, as it's probably my favourite preserved main-line loco.  I even got in the cab of it at King's Cross a few years back, after it had arrived with a charter train:





Back in 2010 it and the Black Five 44871 were star guests at the South Devon Railway's Easter gala, working top and tail until this happened:



We were there for about half an hour before they simply uncoupled the derailed Black Five and 70013 took the train back on its own.  I got the impression the driver was showing off a bit.  Certainly he was working the engine much harder than he really needed to, and leaning out of the window listening to the Britannia's exhaust beat echoing off the valley sides made for one of the best trips I've ever had on a preserved railway.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 2, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> It'd certainly be great to see the GCR reconnected, but I don't see why money need be diverted from this project to achieve it?
> 
> As for Britannias, it's a regret of mine I didn't get  to see _Oliver Cromwell_ doing its stuff on the GCR before its boiler ticket expired the other year, as it's probably my favourite preserved main-line loco.  I even got in the cab of it at King's Cross a few years back, after it had arrived with a charter train:
> 
> ...


Opps (in-coming interview without tea n biscuits !)

If you want to hear engines really working hard ...
When the world is back to more like normal, have a trip up the WHR between Beddgelert & Rhyd Ddu .
This is over a steep and highly curved section so all the locos work hard, and also see the Aberglaslyn Pass - spectacular scenery !.
It's the bit they use for the "King of the Mountains" - the haulage competition at the "Superpower Gala"
You would expect the pairs of South African Garrats do be the champions at that - but the 2011 "superpower" runs saw the double heading Hunslets (Blanche & Linda) crowned "Queens of the Hill" as the RPS calculations showed they developed more power at the drawbar.
Veteran trains are declared King of the Hill in Welsh Highland Railway Superpower event - North Wales Live (dailypost.co.uk)


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 2, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Opps (in-coming interview without tea n biscuits !)



Probably, but it wasn't the crew's fault so I doubt it ended badly for them.  As you can see from the photo the train had just entered a 5mph restriction - over a foot crossing - and it was doing no more than walking pace at the moment it derailed.  IIRC it was a track defect that caused it.  I did feel rather sorry for the SDR, because their gala had been going really well up to that point, and then 44871 went and blocked the line for the last day.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 2, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Probably, but it wasn't the crew's fault so I doubt it ended badly for them.  As you can see from the photo the train had just entered a 5mph restriction - over a foot crossing - and it was doing no more than walking pace at the moment it derailed.  IIRC it was a track defect that caused it.  I did feel rather sorry for the SDR, because their gala had been going really well up to that point, and then 44871 went and blocked the line for the last day.



In that case, they probably got tea n bikkies later !

But, initially, at least, they would be treated as potentially culpable while the investigation was made.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 2, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> In that case, they probably got tea n bikkies later !
> 
> But, initially, at least, they would be treated as potentially culpable while the investigation was made.



Oh of course, but in this instance I doubt that lasted long.  I suspect the experience was more uncomfortable for the track maintenance bods.

That said, the incident is a good illustration of why tender engines are limited to much lower speeds running backwards than forwards.  I remember some comment to the effect that the derailment probably wouldn't have occurred if 44871 hadn't been running tender first.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 2, 2020)

We had an unfortunate incident (or two) at the Gateshead garden festival, the worst one was during trial running, and before the official inspection.

One was caused by a jerk jamming a fairly small stone (walnut sized) into a turnout, "to see what would happen" , when identified, he was sacked. [I found the stone, and someone suggested it was ballast, it wasn't, it was something quite different ...] It took a couple of hours to re-rail the errant set of wheels and check the turnout for damage.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 2, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> We had an unfortunate incident (or two) at the Gateshead garden festival, the worst one was during trial running, and before the official inspection.
> 
> One was caused by a jerk jamming a fairly small stone (walnut sized) into a turnout, "to see what would happen" , when identified, he was sacked. [I found the stone, and someone suggested it was ballast, it wasn't, it was something quite different ...] It took a couple of hours to re-rail the errant set of wheels and check the turnout for damage.



I bet he was sacked - what an idiot!

As for mishaps on preserved railways, I bet the driver still hasn't lived this one down:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 2, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> As for mishaps on preserved railways, I bet the driver still hasn't lived this one down:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2020)

surfaced on tweeter today - a 1970s design (that never got beyond the drawing board) involving 2 HST (Paxman Valenta) engines


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 13, 2020)

I know this isn't a train porn thread but this picture 

Class 33 at Dover Marine in '77


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2020)

Mumbles274 said:


> I know this isn't a train porn thread but this picture
> 
> Class 33 at Dover Marine in '77
> 
> View attachment 243373


There are people in the world who will never understand the beauty to be found in this image


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 13, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> surfaced on tweeter today - a 1970s design (that never got beyond the drawing board) involving 2 HST (Paxman Valenta) engines




That's magnificent.   Just imagine what it would have sounded like!

Scrolling down the thread, here's a drawing:


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 13, 2020)

teuchter said:


> There are people in the world who will never understand the beauty to be found in this image


Surely everyone loves a proper old school red phone box


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2020)

Mumbles274 said:


> I know this isn't a train porn thread but this picture



needs sound...

gratuitous video


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 13, 2020)

Something "pretty lit up" for a seasonal change !

Heritage railway decked out with 13,000 Christmas lights - BBC News


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Something "pretty lit up" for a seasonal change !
> 
> Heritage railway decked out with 13,000 Christmas lights - BBC News


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 14, 2020)

Mumbles274 said:


> I know this isn't a train porn thread but this picture
> 
> Class 33 at Dover Marine in '77



That‘s one of the Slim Jim Hastings line ones too.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 14, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> That‘s one of the Slim Jim Hastings line ones too.


Yep I was gonna post it was a 33/2


----------



## hash tag (Dec 15, 2020)

I seem to remember the Great Central did that last year...here it is, back again



			https://www.gcrailway.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2020/10/Winter-Wonderlights-2020.mp4?_=1


----------



## agricola (Dec 19, 2020)

For anyone intersted, 34046 is currently at Crewe and on the railcam:


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2020)

I think these are so clever. They must take an age to construct.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 21, 2020)

editor said:


> I think these are so clever. They must take an age to construct.





An impressive railway - read J M Dunn on his tales of working as a loco superintendant on the line in the 1920's when they fought bitter winters , but some good tales about the staff working the line.  I belong to a select group of retired railway staff who - up to this year - met for Xmas lunches and summer gatherings. Very convivial with thousands of years of service in each meeting. 

I was advised a couple of years ago that one of the members was the last surviving signalman on the line , (from Nantybwch Junction) and I eagerly looked forward to meeting him , - alas the old  boy passed on before this could be done. This was the box where according to Dunn - one of the signalmen was a very keen preacher , and he used to practice his sermons on the non-responsive signal levers in the box, in between trains. Wonderful. Only in Wales.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 21, 2020)

editor said:


> I think these are so clever. They must take an age to construct.




Some of them are brilliant, aren't they.  It's like Hornby modelling without the cost and space commitment, so you can be much more ambitious.  I must admit, it's something I've actually tried not to find out too much about, since that way lies a potentially _very_ time-consuming hobby!


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 21, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> An impressive railway - read J M Dunn on his tales of working as a loco superintendant on the line in the 1920's when they fought bitter winters , but some good tales about the staff working the line.  I belong to a select group of retired railway staff who - up to this year - met for Xmas lunches and summer gatherings. Very convivial with thousands of years of service in each meeting.
> 
> I was advised a couple of years ago that one of the members was the last surviving signalman on the line , (from Nantybwch Junction) and I eagerly looked forward to meeting him , - alas the old  boy passed on before this could be done. This was the box where according to Dunn - one of the signalmen was a very keen preacher , and he used to practice his sermons on the non-responsive signal levers in the box, in between trains. Wonderful. Only in Wales.



That line is something to study, then. I think I envy your reunions ...
Pity you didn't get to met that signalman. He must have been quite a character.

Reminds me of the stories about Dduallt Station Masters on the old Festiniog Railwat. They either went mad or became great bards ... or possibly both.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 24, 2020)

https://www.realtimetrains.co.uk/train/S73184/2020-12-24/detailed#allox_id=0


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 24, 2020)

teuchter said:


> https://www.realtimetrains.co.uk/train/S73184/2020-12-24/detailed#allox_id=0



stop and examine - train showing red light at front


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 3, 2021)

last day in service today for the 1938 tube stock on the isle of wight







source

one thing on the list for 2020 that didn't happen was a visit to the island - i've not been there since the 1938 tube trains replaced the 1920s tube trains...


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2021)

These really are fantastic. The guy must spend a life time making them


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 4, 2021)

Wow - the detail he has gone into is stunning!


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 4, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Wow - the detail he has gone into is stunning!



A lucky find was a book by John M Morgan "Fifty Years within Station Limits"  by a career signalman on the line - (2014 published - he has since passed away) -and this work must have been used on his recreation of a lost railway landscape. It is uncannily excellent. On a grey afternoon with a 2000 announcement to come , you need something inspirational like this.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2021)

Has anyone mentioned the BFI player yet. Contains lots of great train stuff including this little gem, from 1960. Really highlights where BR went wrong   









						Watch Blue Pullman - BFI Player
					

A new luxury express is put through its paces. This film looks over the shoulders of the select band of craftsmen, engineers and operators, whose combined skills try to ensure that a train journey is a delightful experience.




					player.bfi.org.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 5, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Has anyone mentioned the BFI player yet. Contains lots of great train stuff including this little gem, from 1960. Really highlights where BR went wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stop it !

note that there's an HST set doing a "Blue Pullman" impersonation. [Jez Hosking's set running for Locomotive Services TOC] ran on 12 Dec 2020. The same set was due to run the 'Settle & Carlisle Pullman' on 12 Jan from St Pans and on Feb 6th the route was from Bristol Temple Meads & over the S&C. That would have given me two chances to get to Citadel and operate my camera (now a non-starter thanks to covid / lockdown ...

Judging by the few images I've already seen of the HST it looks very good in Nanking Blue and I was looking forward to my "copping" the set ...


----------



## hash tag (Jan 6, 2021)

I was on the Watercress a few years back when the engine ran out of steam, but, running out of coal  

Steam railways 'will run out of coal', industry warns


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I was on the Watercress a few years back when the engine ran out of steam, but, running out of coal
> 
> Steam railways 'will run out of coal', industry warns



This has been bubbling under for a while, so it's good the BBC have finally picked up on it. As I understand it, the problem isn't that coal will become unavailable but that it will have to be imported and will cost a lot more.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 6, 2021)

The other problem with some of the russian & polish coal is that it is filthy stuff to a) handle and b) burn and needs changes to firing practices to be even partially effective, especially in NG locos.

[lighting up the Locomotion replica (in 1990) on some russian stuff was really dodgy / difficult and usually produced enough dense black / yellow smoke we could have had a decent deal from the Navy to supply smoke screening for an aircraft carrier & garned complaints from across the river]
[the polish stuff we had on the 15" railway was also dire, producing a seriously yellow smoke when lighting up or loading the firebox]

[some time afterwards, one of the Welsh NG lines had a load of imported coal that was really difficult to use. I'll paraphrase the conversation of the railway and the coal merchant ...
R: this coal is useless ! CM: why ? R: it dosen't burn well enough to boil water. CM: Oh ... is that a problem ? R :spluttering !!!]


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Jan 6, 2021)

Well, they switched some locos to oil-burning in the 1940s when there was a coal shortage.  I don't know how successful that was and I can appreciate that there might be problems getting enough heat generated in the right part of the boiler, with too much in the wrong part, but as these engines are not running anywhere near their peak output, surely it would be good enough?


----------



## existentialist (Jan 6, 2021)

Struwwelpeter said:


> Well, they switched some locos to oil-burning in the 1940s when there was a coal shortage.  I don't know how successful that was and I can appreciate that there might be problems getting enough heat generated in the right part of the boiler, with too much in the wrong part, but as these engines are not running anywhere near their peak output, surely it would be good enough?


Union Pacific did some experiments to convert their Bunker C fuelled turbine locos to run on propane. Although that does have some safety implications...


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2021)

Struwwelpeter said:


> Well, they switched some locos to oil-burning in the 1940s when there was a coal shortage.  I don't know how successful that was and I can appreciate that there might be problems getting enough heat generated in the right part of the boiler, with too much in the wrong part, but as these engines are not running anywhere near their peak output, surely it would be good enough?


I imagine the environmental impact would be even higher using oil.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 6, 2021)

editor said:


> I imagine the environmental impact would be even higher using oil.


Possibly not, if they're currently using dirty, sulphurous coal...


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 6, 2021)

Struwwelpeter said:


> Well, they switched some locos to oil-burning in the 1940s when there was a coal shortage.  I don't know how successful that was and I can appreciate that there might be problems getting enough heat generated in the right part of the boiler, with too much in the wrong part, but as these engines are not running anywhere near their peak output, surely it would be good enough?



The problem here is that converting locomotives to oil firing is quite a big and expensive job, and probably beyond the heritage railway sector.  There's also the question of how far it's right to modify engines, given that part of their value is as historic artefacts.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Possibly not, if they're currently using dirty, sulphurous coal...


I was comparing with UK coal which doesn't have to be imported, or go through the refining process.

Converting engines is a non starter anyway.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 6, 2021)

Struwwelpeter said:


> Well, they switched some locos to oil-burning in the 1940s when there was a coal shortage.  I don't know how successful that was and I can appreciate that there might be problems getting enough heat generated in the right part of the boiler, with too much in the wrong part, but as these engines are not running anywhere near their peak output, surely it would be good enough?



Much more recent experience with oil-burning in Wales, both using some very crudy waste oil and nice clean kerosene.  "Waste" oil ie recycled oil brought plenty of challenges, but usually worked quite well. 

Getting the heat through the tubes is exactly the same as if produced by burning coal.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 6, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> The problem here is that converting locomotives to oil firing is quite a big and expensive job, and probably beyond the heritage railway sector.  There's also the question of how far it's right to modify engines, given that part of their value is as historic artefacts.


No, it isn't, not really.
The Festiniog & Rheildol both had periods using oil-firing very successfully, and then went back to coal.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 6, 2021)

The changes to and from oil-firing at the Festiniog were largely driven by economic considerations, IIRC.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 6, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> No, it isn't, not really.
> The Festiniog & Rheildol both had periods using oil-firing very successfully, and then went back to coal.



Presumably it requires a new grate, though, plus the oil tank and feed equipment?  That is a going to be pretty big job on standard-gauge engines.


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Jan 6, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Presumably it requires a new grate, though, plus the oil tank and feed equipment?  That is a going to be pretty big job on standard-gauge engines.


I doubt it. Weld up a tank and put it in the coal space in the tender.  An electric feed pump and stainless steel armoured flexible fuel pipes to deliver the fuel to a burner mounted just above the grate in the firebox.  The main problem could be that the amount of heat radiated from the grate area might be lower, so you would get less steam raised in the firebox and you might be more likely to burn out the fire tubes and superheater, I guess.  I just wonder what the experience of the 1940s retrofits was. 

This article implies that it failed because of a lack of foreign exchange, rather than any technical or cost issues: GWR oil - fired locomotives

Of course, lack of foreign exchange could become an issue this time, but then it would pay to open up the British pits ...


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Jan 6, 2021)

editor said:


> I imagine the environmental impact would be even higher using oil.


The article that I just quoted suggest that oil burning was cleaner, so local environmental effects would be less.  Point taken about the environmental cost of refining, but fuel oil has a fair bit less carbon per BTU than coal*, so it would have to be an inefficient refinery to cancel out the global difference.  
* Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 6, 2021)

Struwwelpeter said:


> I doubt it. Weld up a tank and put it in the coal space in the tender.  An electric feed pump and stainless steel armoured flexible fuel pipes to deliver the fuel to a burner mounted just above the grate in the firebox.  The main problem could be that the amount of heat radiated from the grate area might be lower, so you would get less steam raised in the firebox and you might be more likely to burn out the fire tubes and superheater, I guess.  I just wonder what the experience of the 1940s retrofits was.
> 
> This article implies that it failed because of a lack of foreign exchange, rather than any technical or cost issues: GWR oil - fired locomotives
> 
> Of course, lack of foreign exchange could become an issue this time, but then it would pay to open up the British pits ...



AFAIK you're right and the conversions worked okay, and the issue was paying for the oil.  Tbh if that did become a problem again I don't think keeping a few steam engines running would be very high on anyone's priority list!  I do still think that the cost of conversions would be beyond a lot of operators, though, especially after Covid has taken a sledgehammer to their incomes, so at the very least conversion to oil would see a substantial drop in the number of operable engines.


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Jan 6, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> AFAIK you're right and the conversions worked okay, and the issue was paying for the oil.  Tbh if that did become a problem again I don't think keeping a few steam engines running would be very high on anyone's priority list!  I do still think that the cost of conversions would be beyond a lot of operators, though, especially after Covid has taken a sledgehammer to their incomes, so at the very least conversion to oil would see a substantial drop in the number of operable engines.


Agreed.  Plus fuel oil just doesn't have the same smell as Welsh anthracite...


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 6, 2021)

Struwwelpeter said:


> Agreed.  Plus fuel oil just doesn't have the same smell as Welsh anthracite...



Absolutely.  Hand firing is an art, too, which it'd be a pity to see die off.


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 6, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Absolutely.  Hand firing is an art, too, which it'd be a pity to see die off.




Gentlemen - as a son of an anthracite colliery shift manager , - and a bit of a coal obsessive - you do not burn anthracite in a railway locomotive. Slow burning and very high carbon , ideal for central heating , malting , food production where high carbon and low arsenic is / was critical.  You need something like best dry steam coal (non coking) - the stuff that used to be dug up in the Rhondda and Aberdare Valleys. At a push - Garw cobbles from the Maesteg area.

This 1940's "experiment" was a real dogs breakfast - random almost spread of depots to burn oil , often in coalfields - not at the extremities of geography away from coal producing areas. So you might have a couple of Swansea based loco's burning imported oil , to move coal trains (locally produced decent coal destined for the docks , for export !)  - as good a plan as the Ground Nuts scheme ,or the even worse plan to rear chickens in Africa. Central planning does not always work.  

The expensive 1940's plan was quickly reversed - I suspect to the great relief of those who tried to make it work. It grieves me to say it - but more diesels and electrification was really the answer. Plenty of writing on this matter. 

Yes - I have fired a Polish loco with Polish coal , at a horrible hour of the day. It nearly killed me for graft and dirt - and forget all the "measured , little and often" means of firing as all the books tell you. I was told to chuck in massive lumps and soaking wet slack - which blacked out the sky. I looked worse than a miner on stepping down.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 6, 2021)

davesgcr said:


> Yes - I have fired a Polish loco with Polish coal , at a horrible hour of the day. It nearly killed me for graft and dirt - and forget all the "measured , little and often" means of firing as all the books tell you. I was told to chuck in massive lumps and soaking wet slack - which blacked out the sky. I looked worse than a miner on stepping down.



I'm sure you can guess how envious I am of that!  I've been reading and watching a bit on world railways of late, not least the old Ian Allan series on world steam from the 90s, which is all on dailymotion, and one thing that's struck me is how much cleaner British steam railways were than some in other parts of the world, at least in part because of the quality of British coal.  Obviously steam engines are inherently dirty things, but the vast clouds of black smoke you see in - for example - Colin Garratt's photographs of African steam weren't a thing here.


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 6, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> I'm sure you can guess how envious I am of that!  I've been reading and watching a bit on world railways of late, not least the old Ian Allan series on world steam from the 90s, which is all on dailymotion, and one thing that's struck me is how much cleaner British steam railways were than some in other parts of the world, at least in part because of the quality of British coal.  Obviously steam engines are inherently dirty things, but the vast clouds of black smoke you see in - for example - Colin Garratt's photographs of African steam weren't a thing here.




From the age of 14 I used to drive and fire NCB Austerity locomotives (father had good connections) - basic work -no niceties on cut off , full regulator and full forward gear . In the 1980's as "Train Manager" on the Salisbury steam runs I got short exposures on the main line - firing in good weather and with good engines *Clan Line and the 8F one afternoon)  - the 8F was a doddle , but the Merchant Navy had an insatiable appetite. The Salisbury crews were great , but one jokingly said he would not have taken me off the shed in say 1960. Most of the coal was on the cab floor , not in the box. All good clean lump coal though to be fair. 

Polish main line was brutal , - Polish narrow gauge was a dream.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 6, 2021)

davesgcr said:


> From the age of 14 I used to drive and fire NCB Austerity locomotives (father had good connections) - basic work -no niceties on cut off , full regulator and full forward gear . In the 1980's as "Train Manager" on the Salisbury steam runs I got short exposures on the main line - firing in good weather and with good engines *Clan Line and the 8F one afternoon)  - the 8F was a doddle , but the Merchant Navy had an insatiable appetite. The Salisbury crews were great , but one jokingly said he would not have taken me off the shed in say 1960. Most of the coal was on the cab floor , not in the box. All good clean lump coal though to be fair.



Rub it in, why don't you!


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 6, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Rub it in, why don't you!



I missed the chance to fire the Hall class on the Ludgershall steam trial runs , (4 in the cab legitimately + Traction Inspector) but I had the glory of coupling her up and shunting the stock....which included 2 loaded MOD flat wagons which needed moving off a special .. I regret I had no camera that day. "Proper engine" .......


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2021)

The work that this guy puts in!


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2021)

Is this one of those really rare things much sort after by spotters or just an every day maintenance thing?


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 17, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Is this one of those really rare things much sort after by spotters or just an every day maintenance thing?View attachment 249643



A few of them around,. Impressive pieces of plant - they sort of riddle the ballast and top it up with nice clean stone.  Saves an awful lot of manual labour.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2021)

There was something else nearby by but couldn't get close enough for a picture.
What's the very rare thing much sort after by train spotters? Is it something to do with checking the track?


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 17, 2021)

hash tag said:


> There was something else nearby by but couldn't get close enough for a picture.
> What's the very rare thing much sort after by train spotters? Is it something to do with checking the track?




Depends really - engineers love the "Yellow Kit" - other people of railway interest less so. As an Operations Manager I always regarded them as a neccessary evil and my only interest really was in getting the railway back operational on time - something they generally did to be fair

In their hierarchy a Kirov crane comes very high up (3 in the UK I think) - a Railgrinder (Impressive when working as it showers sparks all over the place -and starts the odd trackside fire) and these odd tilted wagons (bought at vast expense from Switzerland) that can carry a whole set of  points in one go and theoretically can reduce a line block of 54 hours to 16. 

I am sure in special soclal gatherings , they wax enthusiastically on all these things , and the iniquity of not being able to buy all the yellow plants that they should. To be fair they went through hard times in the bleak Railtrack days when their profession was not appreciated and funded. 

A quick anecdote , as you would expect - the very first Stoneblower in the UK was tried out on "my" DC lines from Wembley to Willesden one night about 1998 - we were promised the earth (or a great railway) - and there were hopes that it would recondition about a mile of track in about 6 hours - so off it went - but the ballast was in such a shocking state - about 30 years of fag ends , tin cans and mud - that it exhausted itself and it's clean ballast in about 300 yards  and retired very tired to the depot. It took a complete closure of a week and about 6 ballast trains to put it back in good condition. That's deferred maintenance for you -partly BR -we later discovered that the last time that bit of line had received serious attention was before the Royal Wedding of HMQ .


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 17, 2021)

My local(ish) station still has a siding and occasionally this provides refuge for the odd ballast regulator ...




TiG -  P&T Tamper par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 17, 2021)

The previous month, we had this passing through ...




TiG - PW train par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity

This is the "high output" formation ... there's about half a mile of it, and the "shed" at the back had to put out some effort to shove it into motion again, even with similar from the one on the front.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2021)

Look at this beauty! Starting bid at £50,000.










						Former Signal Box, Newton Road, Torquay, TQ2 5EU - Online Auctions
					

Property for sale online in Torquay closing on 04/02/2021 with a Guide Price of £54,000+.




					paulfosh.eigonlineauctions.com


----------



## agricola (Jan 18, 2021)

editor said:


> Look at this beauty! Starting bid at £50,000.
> 
> View attachment 249855
> 
> ...



be a difficult conversion that, to put bathroom, bedroom, kitchen etc on the first two floors and then have the top floor dedicated to the lever frame, stove and armchair


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 18, 2021)

Shall we all chip in and make it an U75 collective timeshare?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 18, 2021)

Depends on the train frequency after 23:00 and before 07:30 ...

One of the Festy hostels is that close to the track and the morning PW train was a useful alarm clock - except on rest days, when it was a right royal pain in the earhole !


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 18, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Shall we all chip in and make it an U75 collective timeshare?



I'd want a view with herds of wildebeests, though


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2021)

This entertained me more than expected


----------



## hash tag (Jan 23, 2021)

DON'T do this!
I have seen other similar stories like this recently. Crazy. 








						Tidemills level crossing: Woman lies on tracks for photo
					

The woman could have "been moments away from a catastrophic incident", police say.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2021)

hash tag said:


> DON'T do this!
> I have seen other similar stories like this recently. Crazy.
> 
> 
> ...


We have a dedicated thread for this kind of tomfoolery:









						The Return of Level Crossing News (a tribute)
					

This is more about the closure of the signal boxes on the Ely to Norwich line, but it does feature a few manual crossings and is quite an interesting watch :thumbs:    That is fantastic. Snow + semaphores + signalboxes!




					www.urban75.net


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2021)

This is fascinating stuff



> This vintage transport film, produced by British Transport Films in 1962, details the challenges of moving a new power station transformer by rail to Blaenau Ffestiniog, Wales.


----------



## agricola (Jan 25, 2021)

editor said:


> This is fascinating stuff




A different world - imagine being told your job today would be to take your steam engine and stalk a Class 20 (not that they were called that then) from Llandudno to Ffestiniog, in case any wagons or engineer's inspection saloons tried to run off.

Though "_there are seventeen points on the route at which screwing over has to take place_" suggests North Wales hasn't completely changed these past sixty years.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 26, 2021)

editor 

That's fascinating ... sure I've seen it before, but well worth another watch.

The train orders must have been interesting, I presume they did it under an engineer's possession.


I'm reminded of two, quite different, things.
Being on the CdF Vivarais and looking back to see the following train catching up as our Mallett was having to fight for steam [the briquettes were not as good as they normally were, apparently and our train had extra carriages as well]
The organised chaos that must have been the Longmoor Military Railway when they filmed the St Trinian's Great Train Robbery - I gather it was under the control of the now late Major Poyntz (subsequently of "HMRI", my dear boy !)


----------



## teuchter (Jan 27, 2021)

Just another bit of gratuitous loco photography for a gloomy day.





This image was taken in Nottingham just the other day but transports me straight to being a teenager loitering around Inverness station some winter last century.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm quite a fan of 37s, having them on the Cumbrian coastal line and pottering along the Tyne Valley is a treat for the ears ...

There's a shortish tunnel [Corkickle], which starts at the end of Whitehaven's main platform, so hearing the 37's roar off into that was quite memorable and was even audible all across the harbour. 




TiG - 37409 Lord Hinton par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity

Somewhere, I've got some showing them working RHTT and 'flask' trains ...


----------



## teuchter (Jan 27, 2021)

Yes, I extended my trip from London to Scotland, for christmas, by several hours a couple of years back in order to go via the Cumbrian coast. Battling through a quite lively atlantic storm behind one of those machines was most enjoyable.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 27, 2021)

Gratuitous class 37 pic which I took in Great Yarmouth in 2015, when two of them were doing the Norwich-Yarmouth services.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 27, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> View attachment 251643
> 
> Gratuitous class 37 pic which I took in Great Yarmouth in 2015, when two of them were doing the Norwich-Yarmouth services.




Snap -


(my last trip on them in Norfolk, in 2019)


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 27, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Snap -
> 
> 
> (my last trip on them in Norfolk, in 2019)
> ...



I like 37558's livery - suits it much better than the DRS colours on the others.  

Yarmouth station is a dismal old dump, though, isn't it!


----------



## teuchter (Jan 27, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> I like 37558's livery - suits it much better than the DRS colours on the others.
> 
> Yarmouth station is a dismal old dump, though, isn't it!


Not the original station of course, one of those sad victims of terrible 1970s town planning decisions which shoved the station to the edge of town and used the space reclaimed from it to build car parks and ring roads which now isolate the station from the town centre.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 27, 2021)

Oh yeah and the DRS liveries (all of them) are rubbish. Over-fussy and amateurish, they look like they were designed by a teenager in the 1990s.


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 27, 2021)

Brought back memories of my trips to school from Bangor to Llandudno Junction


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2021)

Latest news on some of  the Class 37s in service 



> lass 37s are set to remain in traffic with Direct Rail Services for up to five more years, with a core fleet of 13 locomotives to be retained.
> 
> The remaining ten examples will be disposed of via competitive tender, in a process that should already have taken place, but which was delayed by COVID-19.
> 
> ...











						EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW: Class 37s: life still remains in DRS’s veteran locomotives
					

Direct Rail Services Head of Fleet Management and Stores Andy Grundy talks EXCLUSIVELY to RAIL about plans for the Class 37 fleet




					www.railmagazine.com


----------



## A380 (Feb 5, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> I like 37558's livery - suits it much better than the DRS colours on the others.
> 
> Yarmouth station is a dismal old dump, though, isn't it!



I like the platforms, and the views on  the journey to Acle between the Acle straight and Breydon Water ranks with many in the UK


----------



## gosub (Feb 8, 2021)

The Two New Northern Line Stations - YouTube


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2021)

i reckon you'll like this little train drive simulator game - theyve put some amazing accuracy into this

i wonder if therell be a uk/london one at some point

techmoan video - he's really good


----------



## cybershot (Feb 10, 2021)

You can get dangerously lost watching people play train simulators on twitch/YouTube.
Sucker for the west coast mainline.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2021)

cybershot said:


> You can get dangerously lost watching people play train simulators on twitch/YouTube.
> Sucker for the west coast mainline.


hah i shouldve know this already existed!
ive just had a look at a sim of london lines i know well and its impressive the accuracy of the stations and lines
i hate commuting though so im feeling a bit triggered lol


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 13, 2021)

modest amount of 'mechanical horse' (scammel scarab) action on tweeter today








(Dunton Road, Bricklayers Arms)


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2021)

Euston station RIP


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 15, 2021)

Bow Street (Wales, not London)

Station reopening at Bow Street brings first trains for 56 years - BBC News 

If I hadn't got a place in Halls, I might have lodged there, or in Borth, back in the early 1980s when I did a course at Llanbadarn Fawr. Turning out some stored boxes, to dump more rubbish, I found the prospectus for the year following mine ...


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2021)

Loads of period detail here. Lasted as late as 1970.












						loudwater - signalaninterest
					






					sites.google.com


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2021)

Two Class 73s in Brixton






A 55 year old Class 73 locomotive rests awhile on a bridge over Pope’s Road, Brixton


----------



## teuchter (Feb 16, 2021)

Although the 73s were built in the 60s, a number of them were rebuilt to become 73/9s (as in the photo) about 5 years ago when they were fitted with brand new modern diesel engines. 









						Built in the 1960s… rebuilt for the 21st century
					

RICHARD CLINNICK reports from Brush Traction, Loughborough on the GB Railfreight projeect to re-engineer Class 73s




					www.railmagazine.com
				




The 73 is about as "Southern" as you can get (they can work off the third rail) but part of that 73/9 project involved adapting a number of them for use on the caledonian sleeper trains and led to the initially bizarre sight of them running in the north of scotland (where they seem to have been pretty successful). Hence I see the blue and orange ones rolling through loughborough junction on test trains on a regular basis .... and now they also take me home to Inverness or Fort William when I go on the sleeper.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2021)

In action!


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2021)

This has to be the oddest bit of trackwork I've ever seen:



From here:


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 16, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Although the 73s were built in the 60s, a number of them were rebuilt to become 73/9s (as in the photo) about 5 years ago when they were fitted with brand new modern diesel engines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In today's trendy world - "bi-modes" - excellent engines and never really used in NR Southern days (apart from those thrashed on the loco hauled Gatwick Express - when it was a "proper" express not some over priced rip off EMU with no discernible difference to the other trains) - they tick a lot of boxes.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 16, 2021)

editor said:


> This has to be the oddest bit of trackwork I've ever seen:



slightly odd trackwork with interlacing is / was not entirely uncommon where a curve would be too tight with a more normal track layout

Beresford Square / Woolwich New Road -






Tram is coming towards the photographer on the track to the right, crossing over the track that led round to Plumstead Road (map at this scale doesn't quite do it justice but the best i can get)


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 16, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> slightly odd trackwork with interlacing is / was not entirely uncommon where a curve would be too tight with a more normal track layout
> 
> Beresford Square / Woolwich New Road -
> 
> ...


----------



## teuchter (Feb 16, 2021)

There was something a bit like that at junction of Herne Hill Rd / Coldharbour Lane too. Trams had to go onto "wrong" track before taking the corner.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 16, 2021)

teuchter said:


> There was something a bit like that at junction of Herne Hill Rd / Coldharbour Lane too. Trams had to go onto "wrong" track before taking the corner.










picture from here

also shows the remains of the double track south to west curve that was taken out of use some time previously

1915 OS map -



1950 OS map -



Robert Harley's 'Camberwell & W Norwood Tramways' records that the single track curve was controlled by a flag / lamp man at one time until a signal light system was installed in later years.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 16, 2021)

an alternative style of interlaced track - Leidsestraat, Amsterdam


----------



## teuchter (Feb 16, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> picture from here
> 
> also shows the remains of the double track south to west curve that was taken out of use some time previously
> 
> ...


I recently got a copy of this book






						Special London`s Non Standard Trams Track 1946 1952 by Thompson Don - AbeBooks
					

Special. London`s Non-Standard Trams & Track 1946-1952. by Thompson, Don and a great selection of related books, art and collectibles available now at AbeBooks.co.uk.



					www.abebooks.co.uk


----------



## teuchter (Feb 16, 2021)

...and I didn't know about this until now - will have to look out for it on my next Tramlink trip:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 16, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I recently got a copy of this book
> 
> 
> 
> ...





have certainly read it - think mum-tat has a copy


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 17, 2021)

Several funiculars have interlaced (or nearly so) track - or widen out to allow the cars to pass at the halfway point.

One exception is Saltburn, that track's parallel all the way.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 17, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Several funiculars have interlaced (or nearly so) track - or widen out to allow the cars to pass at the halfway point.
> 
> One exception is Saltburn, that track's parallel all the way.


What's the advantage? (why not just have a regular passing loop with sprung points at each end?)


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 17, 2021)

teuchter said:


> What's the advantage? (why not just have a regular passing loop with sprung points at each end?)


There are some ...
The slightly reduced cost of construction, if, like the Lynton/Lynmouth one, you are building by way of a cutting, nor do you require as much land.
Operationally, points - especially sprung ones - require much more maintenance than plain track and are a potential place to de-rail.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 17, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Operationally, points - especially sprung ones - require much more maintenance than plain track and are a potential place to de-rail.



and on urban tram systems, avoids the noise that sprung points make

alternatively, if you were the LCC, an intermediate option is single track with interlaced conduit (as in Stockwell Road)


----------



## teuchter (Feb 17, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and on urban tram systems, avoids the noise that sprung points make
> 
> alternatively, if you were the LCC, an intermediate option is single track with interlaced conduit (as in Stockwell Road)




Cunning! I assume something horrible happens under the tram if the points get set the wrong way though...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 17, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Cunning! I assume something horrible happens under the tram if the points get set the wrong way though...



yes, the conduit plough would either get stuck (and risk derailing the tram) or break off - although this avoids the risk of the conduit bit of the points failing.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 17, 2021)

gratuitous picture of the junction at Aldgate, Gardiners Corner, under construction







1916 OS map showing the finished article


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2021)

Apparently these were a thing. I imagine the modern day job would have a description twice as long.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 18, 2021)

editor said:


> Apparently these were a thing. I imagine the modern day job would have a description twice as long.





they do have 'mobile operations managers' who get sent to deal with situations.  whether that's entirely the same thing, i'm not sure


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 18, 2021)

editor said:


> Apparently these were a thing. I imagine the modern day job would have a description twice as long.
> 
> View attachment 254995


Want !

Although he usually works at a desk, that's more or less what my bro does.
[there's been a few times when he, or one of his colleagues, have been on site at a "mishap" and helped deal with the situation]


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 18, 2021)

on the subject of tram trackwork, how about a grand union junction (4 way crossroads where trams can go from any direction to any other direction)






complete with electric string in the sky (it's been simplified now they use pantographs not trolley poles)

this one in melbourne (source)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 19, 2021)

more conduit track under construction



quite a lot of new track had to be installed in 1950 round the County Hall area for a new one-way system (more or less a figure of eight) before the Festival of Britain.  

'after' map here


----------



## [62] (Feb 20, 2021)

Scanning some old prints and thought this might appeal to Editor (and others perhaps?). My only visit to the Treherbert branch back in April 1986.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2021)

[62] said:


> Scanning some old prints and thought this might appeal to Editor (and others perhaps?). My only visit to the Treherbert branch back in April 1986.
> 
> View attachment 255206


And the view from Pen-pych Mountain (behind):








						Pen-pych Mountain By Tracy Purnell – Ordnance Survey GetOutside Champion 2017 | Visit Rhondda Cynon Taf, South Wales
					

Pen-pych sits at the head of the Rhondda Fawr Valley in Rhondda Cynon Taf, Rhondda Valley's very own Table Mountain.



					www.rctcbc.gov.uk


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2021)

Wonderful words by Dickens describing a railway under construction:

"Here, a chaos of carts, overthrown and jumbled together, lay topsy-turvy at the bottom of a steep unnatural hill; there, confused treasures of iron soaked and rusted in something that had accidentally become a pond. 

Everywhere were bridges that led nowhere; thoroughfares that were wholly impassable; Babel towers of chimneys, wanting half their height; temporary wooden houses and enclosures, in the most unlikely situations; carcases of ragged tenements, and fragments of unfinished walls and arches, and piles of scaffolding, and wildernesses of bricks, and giant forms of cranes, and tripods straddling above nothing. 

There were a hundred thousand shapes and substances of incompleteness, wildly mingled out of their places, upside down, burrowing in the earth, aspiring in the air, mouldering in the water, and unintelligible as any dream.”









						Book Review: Dickens on Railways
					

In the mid-nineteenth century, the great age of railway building, Charles Dickens could not but be aware of their transformative impact on society. So he wrote about it often.



					www.ianvisits.co.uk


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2021)

The station seen in the kids TV series Follyfoot:



And in 1971


----------



## T & P (Feb 26, 2021)

I don't know if this is unique in the world, but I have not heard of another one like this. A railway that becomes a a lift (or a lift that becomes a railway, depending on which end you board the carriage)


----------



## teuchter (Mar 1, 2021)

Quite a nice little piece about the large number of sleeper trains that used to head from London to Scotland every night.









						Anglo-Scottish Night Trains Sixty Years Ago
					

Can you hazard a guess as to how many night trains to Scotland might have left London every evening sixty years ago?  Four or five? A dozen perhaps? Enjoy our detailed review of Scotland-bound night trains in 1960/61.




					www.europebyrail.eu


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 3, 2021)

22 minutes late, cat sat on roof of train at euston









						London Euston cat-astrophe averted for train-surfing puss
					

A cat avoided almost certain death after it was spotted on the roof of a high speed train before it departed.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 3, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> 22 minutes late, cat sat on roof of train at euston
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was nearly one life down !


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2021)

Seems kind of nuts that a whole tunnel into one of the major stations in the capital city has just been sitting there unused for years, but there you go.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Seems kind of nuts that a whole tunnel into one of the major stations in the capital city has just been sitting there unused for years, but there you go.



would i be right in thinking it was taken out of use round the time that york road station and the west side suburban platforms (11+ ?) were taken out of use?


----------



## [62] (Mar 20, 2021)

Load of old London Transport stuff up for sale if anyone's feeling flush:






						Selected vintage shop pieces
					

Shop original decommissioned signs and own a piece of London transport history.




					www.ltmuseumshop.co.uk


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 20, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> would i be right in thinking it was taken out of use round the time that york road station and the west side suburban platforms (11+ ?) were taken out of use?



Yes - when the KX approaches were remodelled in 1977 (replacing a very slow approach and steam age layout !) - the new flyovers on Hollway bank swopped the approach tracks around. This stuff has been in he plan since about 2010 - and remember the new Canal Tunnel and tracks which filter stuff down to the Thameslink "core" , were part of the grand plan. 

Plus of course the transformation of the main station itself.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2021)

I liked this quote:

"Somebody recently asked me why I had such an interest in closed lines when I have little interest in rolling stock/old steam engines etc. so I put together this sort of manifesto written by Robert Macfarlane.

1. The Pathos of Abandonment.
2. A Fascination with Infrastructure.
3. The Material Residues of Inscrutable Histories."


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2021)

I have seen live steam this morning


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2021)

Speaking of Yorkshire railways   
BBC News - Trespassers with pushchair seen on 'Railway Children' line








						Trespassers with pushchair seen on 'Railway Children' line
					

The "irresponsible" pair were seen with a young child on the Keighley & Worth Valley Railway (KWVR).



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 11, 2021)

found this while looking for something else



1970s - 90s London (mainly underground, but some BR/NSE, and the DLR when it was in its original form)


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm no trainspotter but I could have happily spent an hour watching all this action at Llandeilo station today:


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 14, 2021)

editor said:


> I'm no trainspotter but I could have happily spent an hour watching all this action at Llandeilo station today:





Am from that part of the world as you know - but the use of a pair of green class 37's is "so right". Long association with South Wales since 1963.  Tidy.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 14, 2021)

davesgcr said:


> Am from that part of the world as you know - but the use of a pair of green class 37's is "so right". Long association with South Wales since 1963.  Tidy.


Presumably, the whole thing then had to bimble at 10mph all the way to Port Talbot?


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Presumably, the whole thing then had to bimble at 10mph all the way to Port Talbot?



Standard rule with wheel skates is extreme caution and 5 mph over switches and crossings. With frequent checks for overheating and a large can of oil handy !

Absolute pain , but better than a massive road crane to lift it onto a low loader from Llandeilo - I guess they can ramp it safely at Margam where engineering resources exist. A good compromise I think.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 14, 2021)

davesgcr said:


> Standard rule with wheel skates is extreme caution and 5 mph over switches and crossings. With frequent checks for overheating and a large can of oil handy !
> 
> Absolute pain , but better than a massive road crane to lift it onto a low loader from Llandeilo - I guess they can ramp it safely at Margam where engineering resources exist. A good compromise I think.


I hope it doesn't screw up mainline steam too badly. I guess we'll know when they can work out what happened to turn the tender wheels into threepenny bits.

And it'll be a bit of a disappointment to the thrash fields, who are going to be broken hearted at 2 37s pottering through Wales at not much more than idle.

Why two locomotives? Is this all about the brake force, or more about BreakDOWNS?


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I hope it doesn't screw up mainline steam too badly. I guess we'll know when they can work out what happened to turn the tender wheels into threepenny bits.
> 
> And it'll be a bit of a disappointment to the thrash fields, who are going to be broken hearted at 2 37s pottering through Wales at not much more than idle.
> 
> Why two locomotives? Is this all about the brake force, or more about BreakDOWNS?



Presumably belt and braces having 2 locomotives - mind you they are supremely reliable engines. ! 

They will clearly be on the case for the tender wheel set dragging.   

If only someone could come up with a plan for more frequent steam operation up the Heart of Wales - say twice weekly from say Swansea to Llandrindod Wells , it would do a lot of good for the local economy. Not to mention the latent steam supporters out here. We can live in hope.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 14, 2021)

davesgcr said:


> Presumably belt and braces having 2 locomotives - mind you they are supremely reliable engines. !
> 
> They will clearly be on the case for the tender wheel set dragging.
> 
> If only someone could come up with a plan for more frequent steam operation up the Heart of Wales - say twice weekly from say Swansea to Llandrindod Wells , it would do a lot of good for the local economy. Not to mention the latent steam supporters out here. We can live in hope.


Don't tell editor, or it'll be wall to wall pannier tanks and chocolate'n'cream before you know it! 

(although that would be rather lovely)


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 14, 2021)

Sort of train service we need up the Valleys - (A Run for your Money" (1949)


----------



## teuchter (Apr 14, 2021)

Meanwhile in the Scottish Highlands...









						Highland Main Line blocked until Thursday
					

A derailment on the Highland Main Line is expected to keep the line out of action until at least Thursday (14 April). The route, which connects the north of Scotland with the rest of the UK, has been blocked since a test train came off the rails in the early hours of Monday morning (10 […]




					www.railfreight.com


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 15, 2021)

I went to watch this pair trundle up Filton Bank yesterday, nice easter holiday treat for the kids. Sadly they weren’t making much effort, slowing almost to a halt a bit further up at Horfield Jn, having moved over to line 1 to let a late running unit past. There’s a video on YouTube of the same pair making an absolute racket going up Lickey a couple of weeks ago, no such treat here.

I


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## cybershot (Apr 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>




This really doesn't surprise me, god forbid try and make it cheaper.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2021)

Just a perfect GWR branch line scene:



Loads more here The Fairford Branch Line - Lechlade


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 21, 2021)

A "proper" train at St Albans this pm - heading for Nottingham at a cracking pace.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 22, 2021)

davesgcr said:


> View attachment 264324View attachment 264324
> 
> A "proper" train at St Albans this pm - heading for Nottingham at a cracking pace.



Would be more ‘proper’ with a screaming valenta engine in it, but still nice to see. Plenty still running around here (Bristol), I saw four in ten minutes at Horfield Jn a few weeks ago (two Castle sets, two cross country).


----------



## teuchter (Apr 22, 2021)

I've been trying to decide when to make my final journey on a scheduled, unmolested HST. Another month or so on East Midlands and then that's it for good.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 24, 2021)

Some good photos of the Kings Cross signalling centre - which was made defunct this weekend - here:


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2021)

Check out the Airbnb apartment built into an abandoned Huddersfield railway tunnel











						The amazing Airbnb apartment built into an abandoned railway tunnel
					

'The Portal', as it's known, is based near Beaumont Park near Huddersfield and is 'like a little piece of heaven'




					www.examinerlive.co.uk


----------



## cybershot (Apr 25, 2021)

editor said:


> Check out the Airbnb apartment built into an abandoned Huddersfield railway tunnel
> 
> View attachment 264960
> 
> ...



So this is what will happen to all the railway arches around the country that network rail are selling off. Some scummy developer will buy them up and thenus fools will pay silly money to stay in a ‘railway arch’

must see us coming a mile off.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 25, 2021)

I hope that "arch" has been properly water-proofed.

Several businesses I know that rent similar locations have had problems with water ingress. Not too bad in normal times ...

There are some tunnels on the network that the description "damp" or "drips a bit" are understatements ...


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2021)

Following on from the house in a tunnel, here's a house that's nearly in a tunnel



The rest of the video is really interesting too


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2021)

Some interesting rail tours here 

*Friday 30 / Saturday 31 July 2021*
These three limited capacity individual railtours are bookable separately or all together as a combined Rover ticket. Mark 1 carriages are being used and Colas Class 37s provide the upfront power. The on-board catering will be a full buffet service, The Gricers Grill and a real ale/cider bar.  The ‘Kennet Navigator’ includes a complimentary meat or veggie cottage pie.

*The Kennet Navigator – Friday Evening*
A circular routing from Bristol Parkway via Swindon, Didcot, Reading West, Newbury and Pewsey, featuring several goods loops along the way. *~* Fare includes a meat or veggie cottage pie*~

The Taffy Buffer Puffer – Friday Night*
Passenger branch lines are traversed that are difficult to feature in the daytime loco hauled – Maesteg, Coryton, Cardiff Bay, Ebbw Vale Town and Severn Beach. A few ‘non passenger’ loops will be included.

*The Cotswold Canter – Saturday Daytime*
This is a day’s ramble around the Cotswold Hills, journeying over both the Golden Valley and North Cotswold routes.

*Anticipated highlights*: Alstone Carriage Siding, Cheltenham; the Kineton branchline to M.O.D. boundary; Henwick turnback siding, Worcester… and of course a number of goods loops.













						CANCELLED: The Here, There and Everywhere Trains - Yet Again! - Pathfinder Railtours
					

Enthusiasts mini rail tours of Wiltshire, South Wales and the Cotswolds. With Class 37 Locomotive haulage




					www.pathfindertours.co.uk


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 28, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Some good photos of the Kings Cross signalling centre - which was made defunct this weekend - here:



Sad to see this. My uncle was a senior signalman here in the fifties and sixties, he retired in 65. He transferred there from the signal box up the line at Sandy in 1953.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 28, 2021)

I know it is supposed to be progress, but my worry is the potential for chaos if there is ever a power or communications outage that's not covered by the UPS provision.
Something like an idiot digging up cables or demolishing a comms tower ...


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 28, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I know it is supposed to be progress, but my worry is the potential for chaos if there is ever a power or communications outage that's not covered by the UPS provision.
> Something like an idiot digging up cables or demolishing a comms tower ...


Living alongside the East Coast Mainline it is frightening the amount of times we hear of cabling being stolen. I agree it’s okay having only one control centre when everything is perfect, but as we know the rail infrastructure isn’t.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 28, 2021)

The home in an arch thing is nothing new and here is one example, closer to home, that I've found. Converted railway arch house in London is now for sale


----------



## hash tag (Apr 29, 2021)

Little question; does anyone know whats happening to the Brighton Belle these days?
The news on their website looks quite old.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Little question; does anyone know whats happening to the Brighton Belle these days?
> The news on their website looks quite old.


I think they are still working away on it slowly. It's mentioned a little bit here





__





						Log In
					






					sremg.groups.io


----------



## hash tag (Apr 29, 2021)

Need to sign on to that. 
There is a lot of history on blood and custard (that sent me down lots of black holes   ) BloodandCustard - Brighton Belle


----------



## editor (May 4, 2021)

As disused  railway walks go, this is pretty much full on!


----------



## Sprocket. (May 5, 2021)

This is a story that has been running a while in the local newspapers.  It has now reached the BBC and a bigger audience. The campaign to erect a memorial on the grave of Joseph Duddington, the driver who took Mallard to it’s record breaking speed attempt in 1938.








						Memorial plan for Mallard steam locomotive driver - BBC News
					

The driver of the famous locomotive is buried in an unmarked grave in a Doncaster cemetery.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (May 8, 2021)

Major service disruptions on long-distance routes owing to cracks being found in IET stock. This is the National Rail alert for GWR, but LNER and Hull Trains are also affected.





__





						National Rail Enquiries - Service Alteration Details
					

The gateway to Britain's National Rail network. A portal into UK rail travel including train company information and promotions; train times; fares enquiries; ticket purchase and train running information.




					www.nationalrail.co.uk
				





> Owing to the short notice unavailability of carriages which form Great Western Railway High Speed train services, there will be no train services or alternative means of transport available for throughout journeys in either direction on the following routes:
> 
> 
> London Paddington - Swindon - Bath Spa - Bristol Temple Meads
> ...



ETA: BBC News: High-speed rail services cancelled after cracks found in trains


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Major service disruptions on long-distance routes owing to cracks being found in IET stock. This is the National Rail alert for GWR, but LNER and Hull Trains are also affected.


----------



## existentialist (May 8, 2021)

There's lots of information, in amid the self-important posturing, over on RailForums


----------



## davesgcr (May 8, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



Trans Pennine Liverpool to Newcastle ditto (we must not forget the north ! 

Some sets trickling back in having been checked.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 8, 2021)

Don't recall the original HST having such a problem ?

and loads have already been scrapped ...


----------



## existentialist (May 8, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Don't recall the original HST having such a problem ?
> 
> and loads have already been scrapped ...


It could have done, though. Any new piece of engineering is going to have at least the potential to yield problems, and I guess that anticipating fatigue cracking is probably still something of a dark art.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It could have done, though. Any new piece of engineering is going to have at least the potential to yield problems, and I guess that anticipating fatigue cracking is probably still something of a dark art.



not sure i can quote any examples on the railways, but may be worth pointing out that london transport's RT class of buses (the generation before the routemaster) was partly 'grounded' in about 1940 with a problem with the braking system.  the last RT (albeit built after the war) left London service in 1979.  

and the routemasters had a spate of steering columns collapsing resulting in fairly urgent attention to the whole fleet in about 1959/60 (the designers had not appreciated that some drivers hung on to the steering wheel while climbing in to the cab.)


----------



## existentialist (May 8, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not sure i can quote any examples on the railways, but may be worth pointing out that london transport's RT class of buses (the generation before the routemaster) was partly 'grounded' in about 1940 with a problem with the braking system.  the last RT (albeit built after the war) left London service in 1979.
> 
> and the routemasters had a spate of steering columns collapsing resulting in fairly urgent attention to the whole fleet in about 1959/60 (the designers had not appreciated that some drivers hung on to the steering wheel while climbing in to the cab.)


The Class 31s had to be re-engined; the 50s had all kinds of problems, mostly due to their rather technically complex setup.  The first 56s from Romania were a disaster, all the earlier classes of electric locomotive had severe problems, with one of them being very prone to bursting into flames. The 86s smashed the track to pieces, er, and that's all without going back to the 50s and 60s, which were largely a serious of clusterfucks with a few notable exceptions.

Then there's the Central (?) Line Tube trains that broke axles or dropped traction motors onto the track, or something...


----------



## davesgcr (May 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> The Class 31s had to be re-engined; the 50s had all kinds of problems, mostly due to their rather technically complex setup.  The first 56s from Romania were a disaster, all the earlier classes of electric locomotive had severe problems, with one of them being very prone to bursting into flames. The 86s smashed the track to pieces, er, and that's all without going back to the 50s and 60s, which were largely a serious of clusterfucks with a few notable exceptions.
> 
> Then there's the Central (?) Line Tube trains that broke axles or dropped traction motors onto the track, or something...



Not forgetting the class 158's , which had similar problems to today's.

The Glasgow Blue trains were withdrawn from traffic a few weeks in , due to electrical explosions. Commendably a steam service was reinstated over the weekend , prudently the old stock and loco's had been kept handy. Took months to get them right.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2021)

Nice little film 



I can remember seeing steam engines still at work in the Welsh Valleys in the late 70s.


----------



## [62] (May 12, 2021)

Great film. That line where he mentions seeing steam puffing up from within an industrial site reminded me of being in Germany a few years back and seeing fireless dampfspeicherloks shunting at a chemical plant. Very weird in the 21st Century:


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 20, 2021)

Great British Railways (only covering England) are now replacing our disjointed franchising model by erm, continuing to farm out rail services to private firms but apparently all the fares are centrally managed now?









						Great British Railways plan aims to simplify privatised system
					

Government sets out ‘bold new vision’ for train industry that includes focus on efficiency




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## teuchter (May 20, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Great British Railways (only covering England) are now replacing our disjointed franchising model by erm, continuing to farm out rail services to private firms but apparently all the fares are centrally managed now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've not yet looked at this in detail but in reality it's sort of a continuation of what's been going on with many franchises for some time now.

It's also sort-of based on the TfL buses model where there's one 'brand' visible to the passenger and there's quite a lot of central control/regulation but behind the scenes the services are operated by various private companies. It's what I've been saying should happen, for some time.

It'll not please those attached to the idea of nationalisation but that's a red herring in my opinion. What people should really be worried about is the broader approach, eg to what extent revenue is expected to come from fares and what that means for ticket prices.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 20, 2021)

Yeah, generally it’s a move in the right direction, but the gammon-pleasing name can just fuck off already.

Strange that the Tories were being incredibly oppositional to local authorities that wanted to put TFL-style quality bus contracts into place to try and sort out the mess of deregulated buses - Leeds was one place trying for this but got slapped down. It was seen as a threat to free market ideology.  Is Brian Souter not throwing money at Tories these days?


----------



## quiet guy (May 20, 2021)

So it's the Great British Railways but it doesn't cover Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland. Will Prue Leith and what's his face the baker be sending someone home each month?


----------



## teuchter (May 20, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Yeah, generally it’s a move in the right direction, but the gammon-pleasing name can just fuck off already.
> 
> Strange that the Tories were being incredibly oppositional to local authorities that wanted to put TFL-style quality bus contracts into place to try and sort out the mess of deregulated buses - Leeds was one place trying for this but got slapped down. It was seen as a threat to free market ideology.  Is Brian Souter not throwing money at Tories these days?


It not only needs to happen for buses too but the oversight regulation-wise should cover all modes. And then maybe we'd have some chance of integration between rail and bus timetables and ticketing, like other countries have been doing for decades.


----------



## davesgcr (May 22, 2021)

New Nightjet services have begun from Amerstardam CS to Vienna , via Munich and Innsbruck.  Excellent news for the future , if not for today.


Now sleeper car services are allocated to the 4xx number series. This working has been allocated "420" - something that has caused some wry comments. Perfect I think either for the anticipation of going to Amsterdam , and of course "something for the journey" back to Germany with great care of course. 

Must have been deliberate IMHO.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2021)

This is quite pleasing


----------



## editor (May 31, 2021)

The last ever Pacer train. Can't say I ever liked the things.


----------



## existentialist (May 31, 2021)

editor said:


> The last ever Pacer train. Can't say I ever liked the things.



Some of the most unlovable stuff, railway-wise, has been the most enduring. I could see them taking their place in history alongside autocombusting electric locos, the Bulleid Leader, Decapods, Sprinters, and all the other obscure and mundane bits of technology that, at least in some cases (Bulleid Leader, I'm looking at you ), quietly got on with a job and served well past their anticipated lifetimes, but regardless of their technical deficiencies, have become disproportionately remembered.

Pacers were shit...but they defied the odds, and ended up as a kind of plucky underdog. And we all love a plucky underdog, don't we?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 31, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Pacers were shit...but they defied the odds, and ended up as a kind of plucky underdog. And we all love a plucky underdog, don't we?



meh

i still think they are / were shit


----------



## existentialist (May 31, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> meh
> 
> i still think they are / were shit


Oh, so do I. I didn't encounter them often, but my recollection of pretty much every Pacer journey was a miserable, uncomfortable, noisy ride, usually in the rain (which, TBF, can't be laid at the Pacers' nasty flappy door). And they're a symptom of a nasty attitude towards public transport, as well.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 31, 2021)

existentialist said:


> the Bulleid Leader,



i raise you the turf burner


----------



## hash tag (Jun 3, 2021)

A rather different but worthy story about the Don, 82, bless








						UK’s longest serving railway worker waves goodbye to Waterloo station
					

Britain’s longest serving railway worker is hanging up his whistle and high-vis jacket after almost seven decades of service.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 4, 2021)

this came up on tweeter today.

construction of the 'overhead electric' lines somewhere in south london


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 4, 2021)

Don't know whether any Urban rail enthusiasts are following this story, but there's a row going on over the transfer of Locomotion No.1 from Darlington to Shipton.

I found out about it cos a band I like got involved. 

As it happens, family folklore has it that we are descended from George Stephenson's sister, so it's sort of doubly relevant.  

Anyway, FB fundraiser for the campaign.  Don't miss Eastfield.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2021)

platinumsage said:


>



Rai journeys, yes?


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2021)

Interesting free exhibition showing loads of British Rail typography at the Design Museum

 






						A look around the Design Museum in Kensington, London – twenty photos - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Winner of the European Museum of the Year Award in 2018, the Design Museum moved into its new home in Kensington in 2016, taking over the former Commonwealth Institute, a Grade II listed building from the 1960s. The museum is now part of Kensington's cultural quarter, joining the Royal College...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## existentialist (Jun 8, 2021)

editor said:


> Interesting free exhibition showing loads of British Rail typography at the Design Museum
> 
> View attachment 272445
> 
> ...


I used to quite often visit that place when I was a kid - fond memories. It'd be lovely to be near enough to visit this exhibition, as I'm a bit of a transport typography fan myself.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 8, 2021)

The BR design and typography at that point was quite outstanding. The double arrow symbol has endured through privatisation and is still recognised. Station signage from that era that remains almost always looks better and clearer than the jumble of different styles that's been added since. The classic liveries such as the 'large logo' one and the railfreight sector ones remain very popular in the 'heritage' sector and even with the main line freight operators who occasionally pain their locos into retro liveries. The 125 and it's original branding still look even a little futuristic.

No-one has done any better since and many have done very considerably worse.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 8, 2021)

at a tangent (and possibly taking a liberty on this thread) the national bus company also were fairly big on corporate identity (although opinions vary about their choices of insipid shades of red and green for buses, plain white for coaches, and insipid blue for staff uniforms) - more about it all here


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2021)

Cracking picture



Mumbles Road, Swansea


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 12, 2021)

editor said:


> Cracking picture
> 
> View attachment 273094
> 
> Mumbles Road, Swansea


The tram is ex-Middleton route, Leeds ...


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 12, 2021)

Be about the last time there was a proper integrated public transport network


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 12, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Be about the last time there was a proper integrated public transport network



Tyne & Wear managed a fairly good attempt at a network, until maggie de-regulated the buses ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> The tram is ex-Middleton route, Leeds ...



umm

now you mention it, there's certain similarities (more so in colour) but fairly certain that's an original swansea + mumbles car (or pair of same, since they could run in multiple) like this -








not a 'middleton bogie' -






I've never seen any reference to middleton cars going to swansea.  One swansea + mumbles car did end up in the unsuccessful preservation project at middleton but didn't survive


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2021)

Nice little project


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 16, 2021)

editor said:


> Nice little project




Yeah, I saw that lot [loco & rolling stock] about two or three days after delivery ...
[weather was appalling at the time and went back later to snap some images, which are currently lost in the ether]
We spent some time wandering about the old station site and discussing what the new owners might be planning.


----------



## T & P (Jun 18, 2021)

Perhaps this is more about trucking skills than railway news, but an impressive delivery nonetheless. Required as the branch line in question is currently cut off from the rest of the network...


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 18, 2021)

teuchter said:


> The BR design and typography at that point was quite outstanding. The double arrow symbol has endured through privatisation and is still recognised. Station signage from that era that remains almost always looks better and clearer than the jumble of different styles that's been added since. The classic liveries such as the 'large logo' one and the railfreight sector ones remain very popular in the 'heritage' sector and even with the main line freight operators who occasionally pain their locos into retro liveries. The 125 and it's original branding still look even a little futuristic.
> 
> No-one has done any better since and many have done very considerably worse.



Talking of BR design. The APT holds the Glasgow London record on a line that hadn't had the upgrades for the pendalinos. The Italian trains built on APT technology sold off by thatcher were delivered a good 20 years after the ATP should have been in service.









						London to Glasgow fastest rail journey attempt fails by 21 seconds
					

The Avanti West Coast service was hoping to break the record set 36 years ago.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2021)

Great stuff










						The railway signal box staffed entirely by women
					

The signal box on the Cumbrian Coast line is the country’s first to be staffed entirely by women.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Great stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that, well done those ladies ! Manual boxes are hard work, just how hard depends on the layout ...
Must try for a visit to that station later in the year.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2021)

Thank fuck









						Repetitive train announcements to hit the buffers | ITV News
					

'See it, say it, sorted', apologies and messages about refreshments could soon terminate early, it's been revealed. | ITV National News




					www.itv.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 2, 2021)

editor said:


> Thank fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in favour of the minimum level of announcements, when station stops are close together it is quite annoying for there to be too many. Also, I often find that they are far too loud, sometimes the opposite when there is a lot of track noise. To get a repeat of a very long all-stations list when no-one boarded at the request stop is really very annoying ...

I especially hate the "Metal Micky" ones where the Station names are mis-pronounced. Entertaining when the LED display and the Metal Mickey don't agree with each other and even more so when they're both on the wrong route !


----------



## teuchter (Jul 2, 2021)

Selfishly I'd like to have zero announcements - but I thought they were there for the visually impaired?

What I'd like even more than zero announcements would be enforcement of the rules in quiet coaches


----------



## hash tag (Jul 2, 2021)

Also announcements are for people who are resting their eyes.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 2, 2021)

I was making a nice video of some kettles at Temple Meads yesterday when that bloody ‘please do not leave luggage unattended on the station...’ announcement blurted out dead fucking loudly from the PA system. Kind of killed the vibe a bit (as did my elder son who was having a massive fucking tantrum at the time)


----------



## hash tag (Jul 4, 2021)

I am sure there are many heritage railways who are struggling because they have no income but still have to fund 
maintenance Etc. One such example Royal Deeside Railway Home page


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 4, 2021)

editor said:


> Great stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



think it may have happened in the 1939-45 war as well.  

some accounts from 'railway women in wartime' at Railwaywomen in wartime. Letters and reports describing their work



StoneRoad said:


> I'm in favour of the minimum level of announcements, when station stops are close together it is quite annoying for there to be too many. Also, I often find that they are far too loud, sometimes the opposite when there is a lot of track noise. To get a repeat of a very long all-stations list when no-one boarded at the request stop is really very annoying ...





teuchter said:


> but I thought they were there for the visually impaired?



yes, but think a sensible balance is needed.  on some bits of railway, there are so damn many audio announcements that people tend to filter all of them out, then not notice the important ones...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 14, 2021)

on flickr today

southern railway publicity stunt from 1938


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2021)

Surprisingly entertaining for a local news paper









						Cornish ghost railway line that trains seldom use
					

It sees one train a week at most, and hasn't seen a passenger in 120 years




					www.cornwalllive.com


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 14, 2021)

editor said:


> Surprisingly entertaining for a local news paper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been on the Looe Valley Line a HST (on a stopping service to Liskeard), and they still had, a couple of years ago semaphore signals there on the mainline. Then a Class 150 (I think) down to Looe, lovely journey and just outside Looe the train stops at a level crossing to check for cars before proceeding.

Looe is lovely, but managed to fine the one restaurant that didn't do fresh fish and chips and the fish was out of the freezer and only just edible.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2021)

Just unbelievable ( sorry if posted elsewhere ) Cheshunt: Police hurt before stolen car driven along railway line


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Just unbelievable ( sorry if posted elsewhere ) Cheshunt: Police hurt before stolen car driven along railway line


Love the caption: "Twitter user ContainerDave said he saw the vehicle on the railway tracks"


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2021)

Yes please!











						Testing cargo deliveries by rail to town centres - ianVisits
					

A scheme to use converted passenger trains to deliver freight into the centre of towns was tested last week using Euston station.Read more ›



					www.ianvisits.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2021)

editor said:


> Yes please!



or






?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2021)

and needs these trolleys


----------



## existentialist (Jul 19, 2021)

Particularly useful in view of the difficulties in recruiting lorry drivers...


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2021)

Excellent idea. Shame about the hideous livery though



> *Three dedicated carriages for bikes are being introduced on one of Scotland's most scenic rail routes in a scheme which ScotRail says is a UK first.*
> The Highland Explorer carriages will be in operation along the West Highland line from Glasgow to Oban from Monday.
> They can accommodate up to 20 bikes and bulky gear including rucksacks and ski bags.
> There are spaces for ordinary bikes, a limited number of tandem cycles and an e-bike charging socket.
> The route takes passengers through Loch Lomond and the Trossachs to Oban.


















						Bike carriages rolled out on West Highland rail line
					

The specialist Highland Explorer train carriages have designated spaces for up to 20 bicycles.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 21, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and needs these trolleys


Those look very similar to the "brutes" which were used by Royal Mail a few decades ago.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 21, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Those look very similar to the "brutes" which were used by Royal Mail a few decades ago.



yes, used for moving mail-bags, parcels, newspapers

and for train-spotters to sit on











						British Rail Universal Trolley Equipment - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 21, 2021)

Watching the electric towing vehicle trying to cope with a "tail" of brutes on a crowded platform when some of the brutes had their own idea of the direction required was always entertaining ...

I can think of several "incidents" at Bristol Temple Meads (and several other stations) when the tail was very independent-minded !


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jul 21, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and needs these trolleys


I'm partial to a BRUTE......(that's British Rail Universal Trolley Equipment to you!)


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jul 21, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and for train-spotters to sit on


Indeed, I spent many happy hours at a variety of stations sitting on those!


----------



## cybershot (Jul 23, 2021)

Erm, what!









						$350M 'palace on rails' luxury train concept unveiled
					

French designer Thierry Gaugain plans to take the rail travel experience to a completely new level with his latest concept, a private luxury train made to measure for one lucky, and very wealthy, owner.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 23, 2021)

How about this ? [1 of three images ...] 




1001 - rajah carriage par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## T & P (Jul 23, 2021)

I think someone's watched Snowpiercer on Netflix one time too many...









						$350M 'palace on rails' luxury train concept unveiled
					

French designer Thierry Gaugain plans to take the rail travel experience to a completely new level with his latest concept, a private luxury train made to measure for one lucky, and very wealthy, owner.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 24, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Watching the electric towing vehicle trying to cope with a "tail" of brutes on a crowded platform when some of the brutes had their own idea of the direction required was always entertaining ...
> 
> I can think of several "incidents" at Bristol Temple Meads (and several other stations) when the tail was very independent-minded !


I’d forgotten about the rattling noise of those being part of the everyday atmosphere of stations. Temple Meads had a mail conveyor at the east end of the station, and these trolleys often accumulated by the end of this by Platform 1 bay (where I’d occasionally catch a train to Shirehampton). Probably sat on a few in my time.

Hopefully a preserved line somewhere has a good collection, it’d be a sad omission otherwise.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2021)

So this was unusual - what looked like a private freight carriage tacked on to the back of a regular train, seen in Brixton today: 



Annoyingly my phone failed to focus on the second shot but you can just make out the regular passenger train. Anyone know more about this?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 31, 2021)

editor said:


> So this was unusual - what looked like a private freight carriage tacked on to the back of a regular train, seen in Brixton today:



looks similar to this arrangement  (not my photo) 



a 'barrier coach' being needed as the couplings on most multiple units aren't compatible with locomotives


----------



## teuchter (Jul 31, 2021)

It's a Networker unit being taken from Slade Green Depot to Doncaster for refurb. It's a rolling programme with one or two units being taken up each week. Usually runs on a Saturday.

Barrier coaches sometimes also provide brake force (if the brakes on whatever vehicles are being transported can't be used) because a train can't rely on the locomotive only for braking.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 1, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Erm, what!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note the key sentence:



> "Such a train is very complicated," he explains. "Because there is no train that runs on all the tracks around the world that complies with all the systems."



That‘s before you start considering safety approval in all countries, driver competence and route knowledge. It’s a complete non-starter.  Only way you could possibly do something like this is build it inside standard sized shipping containers, but there’d still be huge issues with safety regulation, means of escape and so on.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 1, 2021)

Who doesn't love a nice signal box Nottinghamshire Victorian signal box reopens as museum


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2021)

This loco was stuck in Brixton for over an hour this morning.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2021)

I could be seeing this wrong but these two stationary freight  trains appear to only be 20m apart !


----------



## Smangus (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice green looking "living bridge " there!


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2021)

I can see now that it looks like they're doing track replacement work. Mystery solved!


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2021)

What a couple!


----------



## tim (Aug 24, 2021)

A steam train going off the rails in style for the new Mission Impossible film.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2021)

What a picture!



Beaufort railway station, north of Ebbw Vale, during the harsh winter of 1947.

The line is now buried under the earth.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 26, 2021)

Just found out that the Llangollen Railway has been vandalised ...

Two of their heritage DMUs have been spray-painted "yesterday".
I'm not giving these S*****s the oxygen of showing their "work" ...
But take it from me, there's hours of work and thousands of pounds needed to repair the damage.

The Llangollen Railway has had a really difficult couple of years both with Covid and the Bankruptcy / asset sales by the receiver.
It, and the volunteers who run things there really, really don't need this disrespectful, disgusting damage.
On their behalf, I am absolutely "stotting" - to translate - Very Very Annoyed ...

These oiks, if caught, should be made [and their parents if under 18] to a) pay for all the repainting and b) have to clean off, by hand, all that "decoration" and prepare the surface - to the standard the re-painter requires ... and c) cover the costs to replace any glass that can't be cleaned. 

I assume that someone at the Llangollen will be co-ordinating fund-raising ...


----------



## teuchter (Aug 26, 2021)

In the long distant past, I think I helped to paint one of those DMUs.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 26, 2021)

I went to one of their DMU running days with my father a few years ago ...




TiG - dmu par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity

We spent quite a lot of the day "hopping on and off" various varieties of DMU, plus a steam auto-train.
One of the other visitors was an early railbus [cl 14x (?)] prototype ...


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2021)

Chimney tops and signals, Loughborough Junction.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2021)

Croydon Central did exist but never Croydon North?


----------



## T & P (Sep 9, 2021)

I didn't know Japanese train drivers did this... must get tiring on long journeys.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> I didn't know Japanese train drivers did this... must get tiring on long journeys.



It looks like a visual acknowledgement that they have seen & responded to a lineside signal or other warning sign. Largely to the other person present, but also as a habit ...
A bit more than "just" responding to the DVD.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 9, 2021)

It's very noticeable when you travel by Japanese trains because it's quite common for the driver's cab to be visible from the passenger area. Some platform staff do the pointing thing too.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> I didn't know Japanese train drivers did this... must get tiring on long journeys.



That train looks a bit wobbly doesn't it?.  is it the tracks there?  or the suspension?  looks more like driving a boat than a train.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 9, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> It looks like a visual acknowledgement that they have seen & responded to a lineside signal or other warning sign. Largely to the other person present, but also as a habit ...
> A bit more than "just" responding to the DVD.



New York City subway conductors have to point on arrival at a station , to the "zebra" board which indicates the train is properly berthed in the platform. The cab position is about central , and only then can they release the doors. There is an amusing video on Youtube. about it. 

Some operators in the UK train the drivers to point at a signal , usually when approaching a caution (single or double yellow) , to reiterate the need for care. White gloves not yet needed over here.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 9, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> That train looks a bit wobbly doesn't it?.  is it the tracks there?  or the suspension?  looks more like driving a boat than a train.


Narrow gauge tracks I think. Always a bit more wobbly.


----------



## T & P (Sep 9, 2021)

Judging by the video I posted earlier, am I right to assume the Japanese railways routinely have two drivers/ operators in the cabin, even on (what looks like in the video) shorter commuter routes? Or was this perhaps the last leg of the route, and the driver would have been alone for most of his shift?

There’s usually just the one person in the cabin in UK and European operations, right?


----------



## A380 (Sep 10, 2021)

1980s Railway Porn


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 10, 2021)

A380 said:


> 1980s Railway Porn



Is it embarrassing that I knew the location for most of those views and which class locos were on the front ?

Thanks for the memories A380 !


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 10, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Is it embarrassing that I knew the location for most of those views and which class locos were on the front ?
> 
> Thanks for the memories A380 !


Definitely not. 
Class 43s, Class 47s, Class 08 shunters, Class 87?? Electric loco Class 150 DMU


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 12, 2021)

Fitted a load of locks "just like that" to a certain 7-compartment NER coach ...

(but that one "fails" as the handle's not horizontal)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> (but that one "fails" as the handle's not horizontal)



I guess a bit of maintenance is called for after 25 years...


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 12, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I guess a bit of maintenance is called for after 25 years...


The SVR have the jigs & test gear ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> The SVR have the jigs & test gear ...





there's 72 (and 4 guard's and 4 driver's) doors on that unit...

bloody annoying the state it's got in to, as it was fully operational in the mid 90s


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 12, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> there's 72 (and 4 guard's and 4 driver's) doors on that unit...
> 
> bloody annoying the state it's got in to, as it was fully operational in the mid 90s



Too big for my team (& we're "wood-based") to handle,
But I agree, a great shame it has been allowed to get into such a state.


Where ?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Where ?



has been in open storage in Coventry for quite a few years, moved to Margate a year or two ago.

The 4-Sub Association has more.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 12, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> has been in open storage in Coventry for quite a few years, moved to Margate a year or two ago.
> 
> The 4-Sub Association has more.


And the best of British to them - definitely a worthy cause.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 13, 2021)

In better state than the Bullied 2-DD, but at least the two halves (or remaining quarters) should be reunited soon now they’re under the same ownership after forty years apart.


----------



## tim (Sep 17, 2021)

This is a beautiful high-definition film from 1962 about railway signaling. Lots of period shots of trains and people and excitement about new technology.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2021)

British Rail logo designer appalled by green makeover ‘mess’
					

Gerry Barney says temporary branding update by rail industry group uses too many colours




					www.theguardian.com
				






> “I think that’s rubbish,” he said. “I could understand it if they had just swapped red for green. But why on earth have they got that many colours? It’s a load of old bollocks. It’s just a mess.”





It’s a fair comment IMO, the original design is still pretty iconic fifty odd years later.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 22, 2021)

I hadn't seen that until just now and I completely agree with him.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 22, 2021)

I liked the fact that his original intention was that the logo should be massive ‘from roof to rails’, which kind of happened later with the ‘large logo’ livery which appeared in the early 80s.

(56036 was the first big logo one, train nerds)


----------



## teuchter (Sep 22, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I liked the fact that his original intention was that the logo should be massive ‘from roof to rails’, which kind of happened later with the ‘large logo’ livery which appeared in the early 80s.
> 
> (56036 was the first big logo one, train nerds)



And GBRf have painted one of their very newly introduced class 69s (ex 56s) with it


----------



## teuchter (Sep 22, 2021)

Perhaps now is a good time to discuss a very troubling aspect of the way the logo has been implemented at London Bridge, which means I can never approach the entrance from the east.


----------



## tim (Sep 28, 2021)

Video of a  1.2 km long model railway network used by Deutsche Bahn to train signalvolk to use all the signalling systems from mechanical to digital currently in use in Germany. Looks like good fun unless you actually have to go out into a real signal box or control centre and do it in real life. Lots of unmasked close quarters face to face chat and a handshake. We still don't do that sort of thing where I work.



"We had a similar facility since 1936", presumably, part of an attempt to keep up with the Mussolinis


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2021)

How much easier to read are old signs?


----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 1, 2021)

I think the modern signs use international symbols so they are easier to understand by non-English speakers, But yes the old sign makes more sense and is easier to read for English speakers.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 1, 2021)

‘Subway’ might also be a bit confusing for non-natives as they might be expecting some underground metro down there.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I think the modern signs use international symbols so they are easier to understand by non-English speakers, But yes the old sign makes more sense and is easier to read for English speakers.


You could easily add those symbols. Most modern station signs are so small that they're impossible to read if you're on a passing train, unlike these beauties:


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 1, 2021)

That requires one to know the difference between "UP Trains" and other varieties ! 

Which isn't always what you might think ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 1, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> That requires one to know the difference between "UP Trains" and other varieties !
> 
> Which isn't always what you might think ...


I’m guessing it would be towards Leeds at Hebden, but possible it isn’t!  There are lines where it changed during the lifetime of them.


----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 1, 2021)

editor said:


> You could easily add those symbols. Most modern station signs are so small that they're impossible to read if you're on a passing train, unlike these beauties:


You certainly could, plus white on black is and the fonts are really nice.

See also pre-warboys road-signs


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 1, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I’m guessing it would be towards Leeds at Hebden, but possible it isn’t!  There are lines where it changed during the lifetime of them.


See, I was wrong, courtesy of someone more knowledgeable on the RailUK forums:



> The Lancashire and Yorkshire was based in Manchester, and all its lines from there are "Down" (includes the Calder Valley and Huddersfield routes to Leeds).


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 1, 2021)

Another good one is the Festiniog ... 
Technically, Up trains used to be going to Portmadoc, not up the hill to Bleanau.
Although usage has changed [recently] to UP being uphill to avoid the potential for confusion.


----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 1, 2021)

I can't find it now, but the Southampton to Brighton Line the Up and Down changes somewhere between the two stations. So depending on the station you can go Up to Southampton or Up to Brighton.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 2, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> That requires one to know the difference between "UP Trains" and other varieties !
> 
> Which isn't always what you might think ...





Dogsauce said:


> I’m guessing it would be towards Leeds at Hebden, but possible it isn’t!  There are lines where it changed during the lifetime of them.


Often, people who live in the North of the country say they are going up to London, despite London being South from where they live


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 2, 2021)

After a campaign and fundraising there is now a commemorative headstone for the driver of the Mallard on it’s record run.

Mallard locomotive driver headstone unveiled in Doncaster


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 2, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> After a campaign and fundraising there is now a commemorative headstone for the driver of the Mallard on it’s record run.
> 
> Mallard locomotive driver headstone unveiled in Doncaster



Excellent - good that he is not forgotten. Remember only clerical officers and managers got pensions in those days.

_"Sir Nigel Gresley built his A4's , with the speed of a swallow and the strength of a boar" _- from a BTP film a bit later on....


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 2, 2021)

davesgcr said:


> Excellent - good that he is not forgotten. Remember only clerical officers and managers got pensions in those days.
> 
> _"Sir Nigel Gresley built his A4's , with the speed of a swallow and the strength of a boar" _- from a BTP film a bit later on....


A lot of my relatives worked at Doncaster Locomotive Plant building locomotives and rolling stock over the last century.
Some incredibly skilled craftsmen there.


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 2, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> A lot of my relatives worked at Doncaster Locomotive Plant building locomotives and rolling stock over the last century.
> Some incredibly skilled craftsmen there.



Good heritage there 

Actually - got the quote a bit wrong - "speed of a Greyhound" 

Massive privilige some years ago - when allowed onto the footplate of "Mallard" at York and a tour of the dynamometer car , thanks to "contacts"  - of course that chime whistle always inspires.......


----------



## teuchter (Oct 2, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Often, people who live in the North of the country say they are going up to London, despite London being South from where they live


In Scotland you say you're going down to London, so it all follows from the hierarchy of the UK which goes Scotland>>London>>rest of England.


----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 2, 2021)

teuchter said:


> In Scotland you say you're going down to London, so it all follows from the hierarchy of the UK which goes Scotland>>London>>rest of England.



From Rail directions - Wikipedia


> Up and down​In British practice, railway directions are usually described as "_up_" and "_down_", with "up" being towards a major location. This convention is applied not only to the trains and the tracks, but also to items of lineside equipment and to areas near a track. Since British trains run on the left, the "up" side of a line is usually on the left when proceeding in the "up" direction.[_citation needed_]
> 
> On most of the network, "up" is the direction towards London. I*n most of Scotland, with the exception of the West and East Coast Main Lines , and the Borders Railway, "up" is towards **Edinburgh*. The Valley Lines network around Cardiff has its own peculiar usage, relating to the literal meaning of traveling "up" and "down" the valley. On the former Midland Railway "up" was towards Derby. On the Northern Ireland Railways network, "up" generally means toward Belfast (the specific zero milepost varying from line to line); except for cross-border services to Dublin, where Belfast is "down". Mileposts normally increase in the "down" direction, but there are exceptions, such as the Trowbridge line between Bathampton Junction and Hawkeridge Junction, where mileage increases in the "up" direction.[1]


----------



## teuchter (Oct 2, 2021)

Yup, I'm aware of the specific railway terminology. 

I was just commenting on the general terminology used in the UK which is determined by the relative importance of different parts of the nation. The same applies within Scotland itself - someone in the north of Scotland would never say they are going "up" to Edinburgh or Glasgow - again this is the result of long held consensus that the north of scotland is more important than the central belt.

When someone in the north of England says they are going "up" to London I think it's just co-incidence that in this case it corresponds with the railway term.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 3, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Yup, I'm aware of the specific railway terminology.
> 
> I was just commenting on the general terminology used in the UK which is determined by the relative importance of different parts of the nation. The same applies within Scotland itself - someone in the north of Scotland would never say they are going "up" to Edinburgh or Glasgow - again this is the result of long held consensus that the north of scotland is more important than the central belt.
> 
> When someone in the north of England says they are going "up" to London I think it's just co-incidence that in this case it corresponds with the railway term.


Plenty of people in the north say ‘down to London’, it’s only poshos and the elderly that use the ‘correct’ terminology.


----------



## T & P (Oct 26, 2021)

Interesting… Spanish national operator RENFE might be about to start London to Paris services competing with Eurostar…









						Spanish operator Renfe to operate Paris – London service to rival Eurostar
					

Spanish rail operator Renfe is reportedly seeking to operate a new service between Paris and London, initiating talks with the Spanish ministry of Finance




					www.cityam.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 26, 2021)

T & P said:


> Interesting… Spanish national operator RENFE might be about to start London to Paris services competing with Eurostar…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would have a lower carbon footprint than flying ... not sure how much extra capacity there is in the tunnel. [train paths]


----------



## T & P (Oct 26, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> That would have a lower carbon footprint than flying ... not sure how much extra capacity there is in the tunnel. [train paths]


You’d be mad to fly to Paris anyway. It’d be great if they also evolve the service into a single-train route all the way to Spain. Once the Barcelona to France route has been fully upgraded to high speed, I wonder how long a HS service from London to Barcelona could end up taking.

But I guess that would require permission/ commercial agreement with the French, and I suspect that’s not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 27, 2021)

T & P said:


> You’d be mad to fly to Paris anyway. It’d be great if they also evolve the service into a single-train route all the way to Spain. Once the Barcelona to France route has been fully upgraded to high speed, I wonder how long a HS service from London to Barcelona could end up taking.
> 
> But I guess that would require permission/ commercial agreement with the French, and I suspect that’s not going to happen anytime soon.



I confess that I have flown to Paris, but that was from Newcastle ...
However, I did go to Poland by Eurostar and the "Night Train" - ended up at Bialystok for an Esperanto Congress.


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 28, 2021)

42 years old and still in service and in great condition.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 28, 2021)

davesgcr said:


> 42 years old and still in service and in great condition.




i remember that generation of units being new and uninspiring...


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 28, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i remember that generation of units being new and uninspiring...



They date back to my early days in BR , and I have a very soft spot for them. They were new trains in the late 1970's , replacing much respected post war units which were in a pretty grotty state and were a reflection of faith for the future. Great thing is that despite the travails of Crossrail , some of them - not many - are still working and are clearly being looked after. A bonus. 

As a New Yorker said in the early 1970's - "Brooklyn ain't Brooklyn without the old subway cars" - I sort of feel that myself , as they have outlived my railway "career" ...thank you for my indulgence.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 28, 2021)

davesgcr said:


> They date back to my early days in BR



Buses generally have a shorter lifespan than trains, but there was one milestone when buses that i remember being new when i was little started going in to preservation, and another when it was  buses i remember being new when i was in the business...


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 28, 2021)

davesgcr said:


> 42 years old and still in service and in great condition.




A not so lucky one I saw being towed through Parkway on Monday, just hours away from passing through the giant shredder at Sims Metals in Newport.

I love the PEP units though, the 313s appeared in a lot of publicity photos around the time the HSTs came into service, shiny new modern trains, the future.  A shame they’re not dishing them out to community organisations for use as classrooms etc. like they’re doing with the pacers.


----------



## T & P (Nov 1, 2021)

So any early speculation about the reasons for the Salisbury crash? Both trains were travelling in the same direction. Signal failure?


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 1, 2021)

T & P said:


> So any early speculation about the reasons for the Salisbury crash? Both trains were travelling in the same direction. Signal failure?



Mulling over this all day (and with over 30+ years of railway practical knowledge I can usually work things out) 

I am awaiting the formal , initial report from the Rail Accident Investigation Board , so - no real guess and I ain't going to speculate ....


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 1, 2021)

I read a report on the BBC (I think) First Train hit something in the tunnel and caused a signalling issue, 2nd train goes into back of first.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 1, 2021)

Other service are stopping at Andover and  Romsey









						Live map of Overton, Romsey and Salisbury to Exeter Central
					

See trains move in real-time on our live map of Overton, Romsey and Salisbury to Exeter Central




					www.opentraintimes.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 1, 2021)

yes, thread on rail forums got a lot of speculation, argument, people trying to pull rank and the mods there locked the thread...

the official line yesterday was along the line that first of the two trains de-railed and that knocked out the signalling system.

i'm not expert, but thought signals were supposed to 'fail safe' (i.e. show a stop signal) if the system collapses.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 1, 2021)

I was under the impression that if a driver can't see the signal aspect, it should be treated as a "stop" ... the other version of "fail safe"

I will await RAIB's initial report with interest.

For a derailment, there are a number of potential causes ...


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 1, 2021)

Luckily the line speed for that section is 30MPH IIRC. It's certainly slow through the tunnel.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 1, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Luckily the line speed for that section is 30MPH IIRC. It's certainly slow through the tunnel.



Coming round from Southampton towards Salisbury it is 20 mph , and coming from Andover towards Salisbury it is 50 mph. So not a high speed section.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 1, 2021)

davesgcr said:


> Coming round from Southampton towards Salisbury it is 20 mph , and coming from Andover towards Salisbury it is 50 mph. So not a high speed section.


Thanks, It's only what I've seen from the carriage window.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 2, 2021)

Current theory is a Signal Passed at Danger due to poor adhesion, i.e. Leaves on the line.









						Salisbury train crash: Service ran through red light after wheel slip
					

Investigators say one of the two trains suffered a "wheel slide" before the collision.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 5, 2021)

Hope they sort this soon. The replacement bus services are hopeless.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2021)

Magnificent stuff!















						Weymouth Street Tramway
					

The Weymouth Street Tramway



					www.cornwallrailwaysociety.org.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 6, 2021)

editor said:


> Magnificent stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one trip on that - coming back from a week on Jersey and heading over to somewhere like Torbay for another week.

Both weeks were field studies, not really holidays ...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 10, 2021)

The tracks are still there in the road.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 10, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The tracks are still there in the road.


I thought they had ripped them up recently, as they’re not particularly safe?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 10, 2021)

Was there in Summer 2020 and they were still there. Went back to Weymouth this summer but didn't go to that bit...


----------



## [62] (Nov 10, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Was there in Summer 2020 and they were still there. Went back to Weymouth this summer but didn't go to that bit...



Went last winter.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Nov 10, 2021)

Still visible on google maps 50°36'28.7"N 2°27'25.4"W · Lower St Edmund St, Weymouth dated sept 2020


----------



## teuchter (Nov 10, 2021)

You can still see street running at Dublin docks.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 10, 2021)

teuchter said:


> You can still see street running at Dublin docks.



but not in deptford






(about here) - line served a bit of former royal dockyard that became an army supply depot in the 1914 war - possible that it only happened under wartime relaxation of usual rules.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 11, 2021)

Of course, trust the Americans to ‘go big’ on street running:


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2021)

Introducing flygskam and tagskryt....flight of shame & train brag. 









						The London to Edinburgh train ride was once a thing of wonder. Can it be again? | Ian Jack
					

Brochures used to tell passengers what they could see through the window. Now we sit and stare at our screens, says Guardian columnist Ian Jack




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## cybershot (Nov 20, 2021)

Taken this morning











						The Cheshireman (London Euston - Chester) - RailAdvent
					

This tour boards at London Euston, Milton Keynes, Rugby, and Nuneaton on its way to Chester. Tour Promoter – Railway Touring Company Operator –West Coast Railway Company Ltd Locomotive – LNER A1 No. 60163 Tornado LMS Black 5 No. 44871 Route and Times – 5Z86 0524 Southall Wcr to London…




					www.railadvent.co.uk


----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2021)

I’d like to think Dr. Beeching did a few spins in his grave today  





__





						Rebirth of the line: Devon joy as rail link reopens after 50-year hiatus | Rail transport | The Guardian
					

Okehampton welcomes revamp of service connecting Dartmoor town to Exeter and beyond




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## teuchter (Nov 26, 2021)

A non rail enthusiast finding that some details of railway operation can be quite interesting although she really only scratches the surface of timetabling complexities here.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2021)

Really no excuse for anyone to travel to southeast asia by plane now.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 13, 2021)

platinumsage said:


>



That looks a good way to spend some time - but only after I retire & covid-19 is history ...

a) my father used the Trans-Siberian Railway to travel [twice] to Beijing for the international Esperanto Congress ...

b) I know there was a plan to have a railway from the Mediterranean coast to Cape Town, but I don't think it ever got joined in the middle ...
c) Pity the TransAmerican Highway was a road, and not a railway - that would have been spectacular ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 13, 2021)

Few gauge changes on that route mind, not just going to be able to sit in your seat in Lagos with a copy of Ulysses and wake up in Singapore.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 13, 2021)

I suspect that route joins part of the Tibet to China railway, the railway that China has foisted on Tibet and gone out of their way to build it on, in and over all sorts of conditions
including permafrost. The environmental impact of it must be grotesque.
Love traveling by train, hate China (especially for things like this ).


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2021)

It would appear not to use the Tibet to China, seeing as the map shows it not going that way at all, but by the longstanding route of taking theTrans-siberian then down through Mongolia.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 13, 2021)

Can they extend it further by going through the tunnel to Denmark whenever it is complete and via Finland? Or are there gaps in the system that way?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 13, 2021)

teuchter said:


> It would appear not to use the Tibet to China, seeing as the map shows it not going that way at all, but by the longstanding route of taking theTrans-siberian then down through Mongolia.


I wouldn't put money on it and need to see a larger map to be sure.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 15, 2021)

Something just a bit shorter and much closer to home ...









						Lancaster to Carlisle railway celebrated in pictures
					

The Lancaster to Carlisle railway was opened in 1846 forming a key part of the West Coast Mainline.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 7, 2022)

WCML electrification

Hanging the cables by walking on the roof of an ice-covered train with no safety equipment!


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 7, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> WCML electrification
> 
> Hanging the cables by walking on the roof of an ice-covered train with no safety equipment!




A well known clip - but in reality it was a "posed" shot (so I am told) , even then there would have been reservations on working in those conditions......but "normal" OLE working in those days off ladders , with passing trains was done well into the 1980;s.......


----------



## teuchter (Jan 9, 2022)

If this film doesn't send you into a state of reverie...
Well, get off this thread won't you


----------



## hash tag (Jan 10, 2022)

Double jeopardy.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2022)

These are so well done


----------



## tim (Jan 15, 2022)

To Whitby on the footplate


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 15, 2022)

tim said:


> To Whitby on the footplate



Very Jealous of that trip !


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 15, 2022)

Visited Llangollen today but didn’t get a chance to ride the train. Another time though


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 15, 2022)

There used to be a rather nice caff on that station, and another one at Carrog [I think it was there]

Had some fun there during a railcar/dmu gala a few years ago.



TiG - dmu par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 15, 2022)

There was a cafe in the carriage on the right of my second picture


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 15, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> There was a cafe in the carriage on the right of my second picture


The one I was thinking of - albeit a few years ago - was in the station itself.
Had some very nice scones & coffee there - we had had soup at Carrog ...


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 15, 2022)

The station isn’t open currently so perhaps they use the carriage out of season. I’d have quite fancied a scone actually


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 15, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> The station isn’t open currently so perhaps they use the carriage out of season. I’d have quite fancied a scone actually


Actually, my visit was prior to the difficulties that resulted in the LR, effectively, going bust ...

and now I want jam and scones myself ...


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2022)

Who doesn't love a foot crossing?



Coryton line, between Rhiwbina and Whitchurch stations.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2022)

tim said:


> To Whitby on the footplate



That's such a great line - Grosmont really captures what busy stations were like in the 50s.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 28, 2022)

Good Grief !









						Railway detonator found in Morecambe charity shop
					

British Transport Police say detonators are used as an "emergency warning device" on the railways.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				





The things that turn up in charity shops !
A few questions about that find ...

was it "expired" [not used, but beyond the "best before date" ?
where did it come from ...
Quite a lot of NR now longer uses dets aka bangers !

[the last ones I handled, nearly three decades ago, I think were made with plain metal cases ...
I do recall them being used back in the 1960s to "celebrate" the last train leaving on the journey home from the far end of a branch line ... the stink on the dmu was potent !]
[a few years ago a utube clip appeared with a freight diesel trundling up & down some sidings at a MPD, blowing up loads of "expired" / "surplus" dets ...]


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Good Grief !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mum-tat found some in the back garden once (at the flat she and dad had before i came along - garden backed on to a railway line in s london.)  she put them in a shopping bag and took them round the station (apparently dad was concerned that the whole lot would go off bang on the way)


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 28, 2022)

It takes quite a bit of weight and impact to set them off.

I dropped one, many years ago ! and scared myself almost to needing new undercrackers.
Which is when I was learnt some info about their handling.
[how to fit them by hand etc]

Now wondering if they are still used for FOG signals ... ?
Q for davesgcr  ?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 28, 2022)

We use to find chunks of the old school ceramic ones walking along the tracks of the disused line through our village, most were marked BR(W) but I think there was the odd GWR. I did keep a few of the larger pieces but suspect my Mum got rid of them at some point. From the shape of them I’m not sure how they worked on the rails.  The ones they use now are much smaller and strap onto the rails.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 28, 2022)

Actually, I think what we used to think were detonators as kids (and a grown up must have told us this) were actually the ceramic pots from the telegraph wires, and a quick google image search has confirmed this. Never questioned this before!


----------



## [62] (Jan 28, 2022)

Speaking of relics, was surprised to look down whilst stopped at Dalwhinnie recently and see an LMS sleeper chair still in use on the track opposite.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2022)

'a london inheritance' blog has something on the grand plans for london's railways after WW2, which included closing charing cross and cannon street stations, and putting chunks of south london's railways underground.









						London's Railways - Planning For Peace - A London Inheritance
					

Around this time of year, a number of London stations are in the news for the considerable amount of work that is on-going for rebuilding, the creation of new lines and what always seems to be the inevitable overrunning engineering works. The work at London Bridge and for Crossrail being just...



					alondoninheritance.com
				




line 8 looks like an early incarnation of what became the victoria line


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 29, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> It takes quite a bit of weight and impact to set them off.
> 
> I dropped one, many years ago ! and scared myself almost to needing new undercrackers.
> Which is when I was learnt some info about their handling.
> ...



Less so , if not at all for fog signalling as most distant signals (bar fixed ones) , are colour light. 

Still very much in use for protection of the line during engineering works (to mark out possession limits and work sites) , and of course for protection of failed trains and / or in emergency situations where appropriate. (despite GSMR and radio communications)


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 29, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> mum-tat found some in the back garden once (at the flat she and dad had before i came along - garden backed on to a railway line in s london.)  she put them in a shopping bag and took them round the station (apparently dad was concerned that the whole lot would go off bang on the way)



I hope someone on the railway was asked some searching questions regarding that "find"- right thing to do. (though I bet the station staff were a bit surprised , but in those days staff were multi-functional and could be expected to understand these things.) 

In certain challenging areas , not unknown for kids to steal them from various places and locations. 

We make a point in showing dets to school visits at the signal box (they are quite safe and not charged) , with assurances if they ever come across one to give it a wide berth and tell an appropriate person.  Not to be trifled with.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 29, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Less so , if not at all for fog signalling as most distant signals (bar fixed ones) , are colour light.
> 
> Still very much in use for protection of the line during engineering works (to mark out possession limits and work sites) , and of course for protection of failed trains and / or in emergency situations where appropriate. (despite GSMR and radio communications)



Working on a narrow-gauge line, I think we "lost" dets out of the rule book before I qualified, apart from the PW dept. However, the year after that, I was on the "big" railway when the train I was on decided to get a failed ejector, and the poor loco gave up dragging the consist about halfway between Marston Green and B'ham Intl. The guard put dets down - what a bang from the closest one !
and the following train gave us a shove into international. A bit more shunting and a thunderbird came up from Coventry to take the train on. It must have set off almost as soon as the train I was on reported the failure.
I don't know about the other pax but I enjoyed the variation to my journey ! [and the overall delay wasn't that significant].
Just wish I had had a camera to record the events ...


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 29, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Working on a narrow-gauge line, I think we "lost" dets out of the rule book before I qualified, apart from the PW dept. However, the year after that, I was on the "big" railway when the train I was on decided to get a failed ejector, and the poor loco gave up dragging the consist about halfway between Marston Green and B'ham Intl. The guard put dets down - what a bang from the closest one !
> and the following train gave us a shove into international. A bit more shunting and a thunderbird came up from Coventry to take the train on. It must have set off almost as soon as the train I was on reported the failure.
> I don't know about the other pax but I enjoyed the variation to my journey ! [and the overall delay wasn't that significant].
> Just wish I had had a camera to record the events ...



One of my neighbours related how he enjoyed the slight delay to his journey home on Thameslink when his knackered train was assisted forward by the following train which exploded the 3 protecting dets on the approach. 

Part of the enjoyment was that it was in the "new" Blackfriars station , with both great flashes and of course impressive sound effects. They obviously told the passengers etc what was going on lest someone call out the police etc. 

I greatly regret not putting down dets in front of the very last BR train from Wimbledon to West Croydon (a wedged 2 car set with a driver who had swopped specially for the job) , alas the good idea to do so was only realised too late and making the arrangements would have meant a late start. So the moment passed ,as did the service. For the avoidance of doubt , I was 100% qualified to do so. So the dets went back to the office.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 29, 2022)

Ever had fun with those [dammed] track circuit clips ?

Something I've never had to use - all my train working has been on single lines with xing loops - but I know how & why to use them.


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 29, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Ever had fun with those [dammed] track circuit clips ?
> 
> Something I've never had to use - all my train working has been on single lines with xing loops - but I know how & why to use them.



Once in anger , and yes , they did work and put a signal back. 

Many times for training people out on sidings - with special commentary on what you do in 3d rail areas.  Simple and effective (but you still have to apply secondary protection measures)


----------



## [62] (Jan 29, 2022)

Unusual method of winter point heating in Chicago. Seems quite old fashioned:









						Chicago trains drive through fire
					

The tracks are set alight to prevent them from freezing over in snowy weather.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 29, 2022)

[62] said:


> Unusual method of winter point heating in Chicago. Seems quite old fashioned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But effective - and if the fire goes out, you can see that is what has happened.
Unlike the lpg-fired point heaters ... which can [if rarely] blow out or runout of gas !


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 29, 2022)

Jet Engine Snow Blowers
					

In 1947 First experiments were made using Jet Engines as a snow blower for the railways. The experiments were carried out at, Dowlais, near Merthyr Tydfil in South Wakes, UK. Two Rolls Royce RB.41 Nene Turbojet Engines were mounted side by side on a 12 ton container wagon. Each provided 5000 LBF...




					www.greatwesternstar.com
				




Only in Dowlais in 1947 - good idea but it blew out the ballast and distorted the track. 

In a moment of desperation in the evil winter of 1981 we were reduced to burning cardboard boxes to clear packed ice. Not very succesfully I have to say.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2022)

Love the way this guy brings long-lost lines back to virtual life


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 4, 2022)

Diamond Crossing, Nagpur, India


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Diamond Crossing, Nagpur, India
> 
> View attachment 308677


I see your Diamond Crossing, Nagpur, India and raise you a Diamond Crossing, Newcastle Central Station!













						Watch Renewal of Crossings at East End of Newcastle Station - BFI Player
					

A rather aesthetically pleasing railway jigsaw puzzle gets solved by gangs of workmen in raincoats as they assemble, for the time, the largest railway crossing in the world.




					player.bfi.org.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 4, 2022)

I don't have an image to hand ...

How about a mixed gauge diamond  crossing ?









						Cae Pawb - Festipedia
					






					www.festipedia.org.uk
				




Operating that has to be carefully co-ordinated between the Cambrian Coast and n-g lines ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 4, 2022)

There were a few level crossings round Nine Elms where industrial railway lines crossed conduit tram tracks


----------



## teuchter (Feb 4, 2022)

Frankfurt HBf


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 4, 2022)

I always see stuff like that and wonder how people don’t just die in train crashes every day. Interlocking is a wonderful thing.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 4, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> I always see stuff like that and wonder how people don’t just die in train crashes every day. Interlocking is a wonderful thing.


So is learning the route to be set, and how the order of "pulls" work to do so.
Had a spy into the one at Shrewsbury a few years ago ... that was very interesting, but you need some muscle power with standard gauge kit compared to the lightweight stuff on the narrow gauges.
But interlocking really, really helps in busy 'cabin - especially a power box.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## T & P (Feb 13, 2022)

This will undoubtedly be old news to most of you rail enthusiasts, but I was watching a few YouTube videos on the evolution of the Spanish railways over the 20th century and was amused to learn in the 1960s or 70s some trains incorporated a sound insulated cinema car. The French did too


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 14, 2022)

Station to station: a spotter’s guide to prefab design on the railways
					

As a national conversation is launched about the future of local station design, we explore the wonders of prefab design on the railways




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2022)

What's this about, then? It sounds more like The Sound of Music than an engine...


----------



## existentialist (Feb 15, 2022)

T & P said:


> What's this about, then? It sounds more like The Sound of Music than an engine...



I'd never get one of them under my chin!


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 15, 2022)

T & P said:


> What's this about, then? It sounds more like The Sound of Music than an engine...




Sadly, that just sounds like someone notching up electric motors ...

But it is definitely the most tuneful I've ever heard.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 20, 2022)

A short 1959 film about modernising stations.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2022)

This guy has an incredible recall of driving Welsh Railways in the 50s/60s


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2022)

How good is this...........









						'Super dad' creates hide and seek game on London Underground for son's birthday
					

A man has been hailed as a 'super dad' after he created a brilliant hide and seek train game on the London Underground to celebrate his autistic son’s tenth birthday




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2022)

More of this please:











						Seeing the wood for the trees: Pilot project takes more lorries off the roads as timber freight train runs for the first time in 18 years
					

A sawmill in Abergavenny in Wales has received its first load of rail-transported timber since 2004, thanks to a partnership between Network Rail and freight operator Colas Rail.




					www.networkrailmediacentre.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Feb 23, 2022)

editor said:


> More of this please:
> 
> View attachment 311611
> 
> ...


Yeah, there's a lot of lorries around those parts...


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 23, 2022)

I have the "twig" road waggons driving past my home on a regular basis.

About two in ten minutes and then a pause of up to two hours and then another two. Rinse & repeat.
A few weeks before Dudley & Eunice, we had several days with waggons going past at approximately 25 minute intervals.

It depends on where the "twigs" have been felled and where they are going - some wander off for biomass, other become chipboard and a smaller proportion end up harvested as real planks ...

I would dearly love for Kielder to have a railhead for timber extraction, it would take a load of waggons off the local roads. [time is money to most of the drivers, and the waggons are so big that, effectively, they "bully" other road users].


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2022)

There have been trials to get some timber traffic going on the far north line too.









						Freight traffic may return in Scotland’s far north
					

Discussions are underway to examine the potential for general freight returning to the far north of Scotland. Interested parties have been discussing the possibility on the back of successful trials of timber movements by rail last year. General freight traffic – almost certainly intermodal –...




					www.railfreight.com
				




Unfortunately a high proportion of these "trials" for new freight to rail never seem to become anything more than that.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2022)

Some excellent quality colour  footage here


----------



## cybershot (Mar 5, 2022)

This looks pretty cool for anyone East Midlads based.





__





						Railways at Work Gala – 19th and 20th March 2022 | Great Central Railway – The UK's Only Main Line Heritage Railway
					





					www.gcrailway.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Mar 5, 2022)

That's a great line as well, the longest heritage line in the UK and where Mrs tag had a day driving a steam train. All good. 👍


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 5, 2022)

Flying Scotsman headed out from Victoria around Kent on March 17th



			https://www.steamdreams.co.uk/tours.php?tourid=72611


----------



## hash tag (Mar 6, 2022)

An unusual but worthy inclusion to this thread? 








						Train Again
					

The acceleration of the world and perception radically intensifies over the course of the 19th century. While the mobilization of the gaze generates unforeseen freedom, it also fuels anxiety. From the very start, cinema and the train are inextricably linked as factories of newfound upheaval and...



					www.sixpackfilm.com


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2022)

Just look how beautiful some stations were:




Gara Bridge, on the Kingsbridge Branch, S Devon closed c1964 [Pic credit]


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2022)

Getting hold of coal was already becoming more difficult for preserved railways ... but apparently a fair bit of it now comes (came) from Russia. For obvious reasons that's now a bit of a problem.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 11, 2022)

Fros-y-Fran's screening/washery is broken and they're not repairing it [and have, I think, rejected the idea of Hargreaves doing it instead] ...

The "eco" alternatives are OK, in practical terms, but are way more expensive ...

Anthracite isn't really suitable as a steam coal ...

Finding an economical & environmentally friendly source of steam / Bituminous coal is proving complicated.
But most heritage railways & a couple of the suppliers have "some" stock for 2022 ...


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2022)

I wonder how long it'll be until preserved railways are looking at similar issues in obtaining diesel.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 11, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I wonder how long it'll be until preserved railways are looking at similar issues in obtaining diesel.


They already are !

And "red" ie marine / heating diesel is already soaring in price - partly from government increases in duty.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2022)

A scene in rural Wales!


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 15, 2022)

Reminds me of the "wonder of woolies" the advertising slogan for woolworths took on another meaning for me, one day quite some years ago, in Bleanau Festiniog, Nth Wales.
I went to said shop to buy some replacement shoelaces ...
Spent the next 15 minutes helping to shoo a couple of ewes & their lambs out of the shop [wish I had had a camera with me].


----------



## locomotive (Mar 15, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Fros-y-Fran's screening/washery is broken and they're not repairing it [and have, I think, rejected the idea of Hargreaves doing it instead] ...
> 
> The "eco" alternatives are OK, in practical terms, but are way more expensive ...
> 
> ...





			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2022/02/first-ever-bio-coal-trial-on-full-size-steam-locomotive-takes-place-on-the-keighley-and-worth-valley-railway.html/amp&ved=2ahUKEwiepsmjh8j2AhW0gVwKHcQYDvAQFnoECEYQAQ&usg=AOvVaw0wR_Rx8NdtXo9SGvO5LZL4
		


This looks promising.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 17, 2022)

Mumbles274 said:


> Flying Scotsman headed out from Victoria around Kent on March 17th
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.steamdreams.co.uk/tours.php?tourid=72611


Bump. Times are below, running about an hour late. Leaving Canterbury soon in next hour or so I think? 





__





						Railtour Info 2022
					

The Complete UK Railtour Pages



					www.railtourinfo.co.uk


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 17, 2022)

Managed to get a couple of views of it before and after it stopped for water


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 17, 2022)

It's running very late, won't be back to Victoria until late evening looking at the timings


----------



## teuchter (Mar 17, 2022)

It's only running about 5 mins late at the moment as far as i can see. Not due back to Victoria until 2144.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 17, 2022)

teuchter said:


> It's only running about 5 mins late at the moment as far as i can see. Not due back to Victoria until 2144.


Looks like it didn't stay at Canterbury West for as long as planned


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 17, 2022)

on flickr



he has quite a collection of BR era photos


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 17, 2022)

editor said:


> View attachment 314460
> 
> A scene in rural Wales!


Waiting for the milk train


----------



## cybershot (Mar 20, 2022)

cybershot said:


> This looks pretty cool for anyone East Midlads based.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Few pics from this, was a great fun day out.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2022)

At least its not just the UK that is daft enough to build lines right by the sea









						Last stop, underwater: the Spanish railway line being devoured by the sea
					

The picturesque Maresme line has carried passengers from Barcelona to the coast for more than 170 years – but for how much longer?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 31, 2022)

Nothing new, unfortunately, the sea takes away if given the chance ...  
Shades of the Llanbedrog & Pwllheli Tramway - A large section of this was swept away in 1927 and it never re-opened.









						Pwllheli and Llanbedrog Tramway - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## izz (Apr 3, 2022)

We're here for Sunday lunch 😊


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2022)

There's a lovely time lapse video of the work here 











						WATCH: Storm damaged railway reopens to passengers after around the clock work to fix 33 washouts
					

Engineers have worked 24/7 to reopen the Cambrian Line between Shrewsbury and Newtown on the first weekend of April, following flood damage caused by Storm Franklin in February.




					www.networkrailmediacentre.co.uk


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 3, 2022)

The locomotive pulling out Sunday dinner train


----------



## T & P (Apr 3, 2022)

Yesterday I went up to Sheffield and back via Doncaster and was amused to see (at Doncaster I think but not sure) a pair of snow plough wagons with big yellow blades parked on the sidings. It’s good that we have such equipment at hand however infrequently they might be required in this country, but was still surprised to see them out in the open in the Midlands. Is there even anywhere remotely close to Donnie that might require them? I’d have thought Snowdonia or Scotland would be a better place to have them on standby.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 3, 2022)

Snow can fall anywhere. There are some snowploughs stationed in Kent during the winter, and there have been years (not so many recently) where they've been needed.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 3, 2022)

yes - there may well be other snowploughs in scotland or wherever.

they could possibly have come to doncaster for maintenance, but would have thought it's a bit too early to be confident of not needing them any more this winter


----------



## [62] (Apr 4, 2022)

We have a couple based at Taunton for the south west. Haven't seen use in years, but you can imagine the furore if we did get some snow and had nothing to shift it.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 4, 2022)

Usually stored in places where there are (a) locomotives (b) technical and operation staff to take them out. Hence Ashford , Carlisle etc. 

Clearly they move them around where need is greatest due to what the Daily Express would call a "snow bomb" - sometimes over great distances , such as Scotland to Northern England etc , the Scottish based snowblower was "lent" to Kent not that long ago.....


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 4, 2022)

I’ve been in the Ashford Depot  

Are there any stored at the North Pole?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 4, 2022)

Sadly the depot proper at Ashford is gone now









						Huge railway depot reduced to rubble
					

A long-standing railway works is no more after contractors pulled down the main workshop.




					www.kentonline.co.uk
				




The Kentish snowploughs usually live at Tonbridge, I think.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 4, 2022)

Ah in that case I’ve been in the HST maintenance shed adjacent to the station then, apologies


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 4, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve been in the Ashford Depot
> 
> Are there any stored at the North Pole?



The only things kept at North Pole Junction are Santa's sled and traction. 

In BR days there was a regular spoof special train alert to all regions advising of his planned 24/12 onwards schedule from 2359 onwards....


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 4, 2022)

T & P said:


> Yesterday I went up to Sheffield and back via Doncaster and was amused to see (at Doncaster I think but not sure) a pair of snow plough wagons with big yellow blades parked on the sidings. It’s good that we have such equipment at hand however infrequently they might be required in this country, but was still surprised to see them out in the open in the Midlands. Is there even anywhere remotely close to Donnie that might require them? I’d have thought Snowdonia or Scotland would be a better place to have them on standby.


There's also at least a couple of preserved NER snowploughs ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 5, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> The only things kept at North Pole Junction are Santa's sled and traction.
> 
> In BR days there was a regular spoof special train alert to all regions advising of his planned 24/12 onwards schedule from 2359 onwards....


They do a spoof Santa one on realtime trains don’t they?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 5, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> The only things kept at North Pole Junction are Santa's sled and traction.



was north pole junction named after the pub or vice versa?


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 6, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> was north pole junction named after the pub or vice versa?



The pub I believe - one of the many , like Throstle Nest Junction (Manchester) and Three Cocks Junction (Mid Wales)


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 6, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> They do a spoof Santa one on realtime trains don’t they?



They do - the original schedule - way back in the 1970's earned the author of same a telling off from unsympathetic management.  Bah humbug.  

Someone did a spoof log report for Xmas eve - e.g reindeers going berserk in the buffet at Crewe , heavy forwardings of Xmas trees causing wagon shortages in the HIghlands and so on.....good stuff....


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 6, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> They do - the original schedule - way back in the 1970's earned the author of same a telling off from unsympathetic management.  Bah humbug.
> 
> Someone did a spoof log report for Xmas eve - e.g reindeers going berserk in the buffet at Crewe , heavy forwardings of Xmas trees causing wagon shortages in the HIghlands and so on.....good stuff....


Yeah, the latter has appeared in more recent variations in some of the TOC controls ...

I usually look at RTT as well as NORAD's offering on the subject of Santa on crimble eve.


----------



## [62] (Apr 7, 2022)

Open days aren't particularly my thing, but it's nice to see Irish Rail hosting an event at Inchicore next month:









						Book Ticket(s) – Inchicore 175 - Saturday 7th May, 2022 – Inchicore Railway Works, Multiple dates and times
					

Inchicore 175 - Saturday 7th May, 2022 – Inchicore Railway Works, Multiple dates and times - To mark the 175th Anniversary of the Inchicore Railway Works, Iarnród Éireann Irish Rail will open the country’s largest railway engineering facility to the public for a celebratory open day on Saturday...




					www.tickettailor.com


----------



## hash tag (Apr 11, 2022)

even the Guardian are getting worried now End of the line? Vintage train journeys at risk as coal supply fails


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 11, 2022)

Plenty of nice vintage diesels out there, I’m sure a few more rusting in the sidings of preserved lines could be rehabilitated.

I suspect some ‘steam’ lines might have to do a few oil-burning conversions to keep going, maybe on stuff that has limited historical appeal like austerity tank engines or something.

Portugal has converted the broad gauge steam loco they use for special trains to oil, partly down to lack of a domestic coal supply and also to reduce risk of lineside fires.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 11, 2022)

Don't tell anyone but i won't be complaining if some steam engines get swapped out for some vintage diesel this summer.

Could also be a bit of an issue with diesel prices of course ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 11, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Plenty of nice vintage diesels out there, I’m sure a few more rusting in the sidings of preserved lines could be rehabilitated.



hmm

not convinced that heritage diesels will get the general public all that interested...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 11, 2022)

Quite a proportion of passengers aren't too bothered what's on the front of the train - speaking from experience, as an ex-guard on a heritage railway.

Converting [back in some cases] to oil-burners, or trying some variety of ecologically friendly coal is going to make for an interesting summer or two for most lines.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 12, 2022)

Once you're on it, anything could be pulling it.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 13, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Quite a proportion of passengers aren't too bothered what's on the front of the train - speaking from experience, as an ex-guard on a heritage railway.
> 
> Converting [back in some cases] to oil-burners, or trying some variety of ecologically friendly coal is going to make for an interesting summer or two for most lines.


I/we wouldn't cross the road for an oil burner but are happy to travel miles for a steamer. It is for this reason we travelled up to the East Lancs on a Saturday rather than a Sunday
and it was well worth the drive and the effort. A great and very nostalgic day out.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I/we wouldn't cross the road for an oil burner but are happy to travel miles for a steamer. It is for this reason we travelled up to the East Lancs on a Saturday rather than a Sunday
> and it was well worth the drive and the effort. A great and very nostalgic day out.


That, I think, is the main difference between a "steam enthusiast" and the majority of the "general public", certainly of those who decide to travel on heritage / tourist railways.
Having said that, coal powered steam has an aroma & ambiance all of it's own, so much so that sometimes oil-firing the same loco produces a very different feeling, even if the route is the same. Experienced exactly that difference over the changes on a certain North Wales narrow-gauge line ...


----------



## hash tag (Apr 13, 2022)

A steam engine is a living, breathing, powerful beast with bags of character and charm which I/we do not see in diesels.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> A steam engine is a living, breathing, powerful beast with bags of character and charm which I/we do not see in diesels.


I think Class 37s and Deltics blur that line a little, but generally I agree.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2022)

Almost like the 1950s!


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> A steam engine is a living, breathing, powerful beast with bags of character and charm which I/we do not see in diesels.


Don't disagree ...

But I would contend that a few 'heritage' diesels do have some character - note. I don't say charm - that can be appreciated.
And at times, such as high fire risk - or as "thunderbirds", diesels do have a part to play.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2022)

This does look rather lovely, no?


----------



## hash tag (Apr 15, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Don't disagree ...
> 
> But I would contend that a few 'heritage' diesels do have some character - note. I don't say charm - that can be appreciated.
> And at times, such as high fire risk - or as "thunderbirds", diesels do have a part to play.


This was visiting East Lancs while we were there


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 15, 2022)

editor said:


> This does look rather lovely, no?



That's going to get some [paint] froth going ...

It is certainly different !


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 15, 2022)

editor said:


> This does look rather lovely, no?



personally, no.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 15, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> personally, no.


I'm with Puddy on this one.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 15, 2022)

Sir Felix Pole - GM of the GWR and sadly blind at the end of his life made the comment that the only value of his blindness was the inability to see the blue livery that that the King Class engines carried post nationalisation. (or some did anyway) 


The Porterbrook livery of a class 57 or an ex 47 in purple , to my prejudiced eye looked awful. "Chacun a son gout"


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 15, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Sir Felix Pole - GM of the GWR and sadly blind at the end of his life made the comment that the only value of his blindness was the inability to see the blue livery that that the King Class engines carried post nationalisation. (or some did anyway)
> 
> 
> The Porterbrook livery of a class 57 or an ex 47 in purple , to my prejudiced eye looked awful. "Chacun a son gout"


The Deltic in Porterbrook colours was pretty rancid too.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 15, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> The Deltic in Porterbrook colours


----------



## hash tag (Apr 15, 2022)

editor said:


> This does look rather lovely, no?



No


----------



## T & P (Apr 18, 2022)

I know it’s probably been debated to death already, but for the life of me I can’t understand the logic of scheduling mainline railway works on bank holidays. Of all the weekends in the year they could pick, they choose the ones with the highest demand (due to it being a bank holiday of course).

I don’t care what anyone says, I struggle to believe the amount of disruption and inconvenience caused if such works took place on an ordinary weekend + the following Monday would be greater than fucking up hundreds of thousands of people’s Easter plans. If announced well in advance, cancelling a working day Monday is not going to break Britain?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2022)

before covid, the number of people travelling to work on a standard monday (across the whole network - a few individual lines may be different) was a heck of a lot more than people travelling on a bank holiday.

and (unless it's in school holidays) there aren't going to be the buses / coaches (and drivers) available to do a rail replacement service.

the point of a bank holiday weekend is it means there's 3 (or 4) days they can be working on stuff before they need to stick it all back together.

and i think there's an attitude that commuters' journeys are more time critical / important than leisure journeys.

post covid, it may be time to re-think it all, and there have been some blockades that have lasted 9 days across a half term holiday week (think a large chunk of the brighton main line was closed in february this year.)


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 18, 2022)

T & P said:


> I know it’s probably been debated to death already, but for the life of me I can’t understand the logic of scheduling mainline railway works on bank holidays. Of all the weekends in the year they could pick, they choose the ones with the highest demand (due to it being a bank holiday of course).
> 
> I don’t care what anyone says, I struggle to believe the amount of disruption and inconvenience caused if such works took place on an ordinary weekend + the following Monday would be greater than fucking up hundreds of thousands of people’s Easter plans. If announced well in advance, cancelling a working day Monday is not going to break Britain?


But this is the British way of doing things. Fuck up the most routes for the most people.


----------



## T & P (Apr 18, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> before covid, the number of people travelling to work on a standard monday (across the whole network - a few individual lines may be different) was a heck of a lot more than people travelling on a bank holiday.
> 
> and (unless it's in school holidays) there aren't going to be the buses / coaches (and drivers) available to do a rail replacement service.
> 
> ...


Regarding the paragraph I’ve highlighted in your post above, I guess that’s what bothers me. In this day and age (and before Covid as well if I’m honest), having to postpone a business trip to Manchester from a Monday to the Tuesday in a random calendar week cannot possibly affect as many people nor be as disrupting as fucking up the busiest  leisure travel weekend outside of Christmas in the year.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 18, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and (unless it's in school holidays) there aren't going to be the buses / coaches (and drivers) available to do a rail replacement service.


There is however rather more reliance now on bus replacements than previously. Relatively rare now to see large scale rail diversions. The system as a whole somewhat less flexible than it used to be.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 18, 2022)

T & P said:


> Regarding the paragraph I’ve highlighted in your post above, I guess that’s what bothers me. In this day and age (and before Covid as well if I’m honest), having to postpone a business trip to Manchester from a Monday to the Tuesday in a random calendar week cannot possibly affect as many people nor be as disrupting as fucking up the busiest  leisure travel weekend outside of Christmas in the year.


It's those business fares that bring in the revenue though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2022)

T & P said:


> Regarding the paragraph I’ve highlighted in your post above, I guess that’s what bothers me. In this day and age (and before Covid as well if I’m honest), having to postpone a business trip to Manchester from a Monday to the Tuesday in a random calendar week cannot possibly affect as many people nor be as disrupting as fucking up the busiest  leisure travel weekend outside of Christmas in the year.



it's not so much the occasional business trip, it is (or was) the quantity of daily commuting in to the major cities on weekdays (and around london at least, the 'commuter belt' is huge now

i'm sure the figures are there somewhere but i don't have the energy to go hunting for them now.


----------



## T & P (Apr 18, 2022)

teuchter said:


> It's those business fares that bring in the revenue though.


I guess so, but as an ocasional occurrence I would like to think the business side of it could take the hit, at least on the most critical dates. Perhaps there’s a compromise to be had whereby additional weekends are earmarked for works in exchange for Easter and the other bank holiday weekends to be kept operational.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 18, 2022)

Thing is, I don't think "the commute" is as demanding of special protection as it was pre-covid.
The remote working model during the first Lockdowns proved that it was possible to exist without relying on being in the office at all hours.
It also proved that having greater flexibility & work/life balance was also practicable.

The reason we are up the creek without a paddle is that there was far too much deferred maintenance and far too many avoiding routes were axed, all in the {false} aim of "saving" money ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 18, 2022)

A good chance some of these major engineering works were planned before Covid was around, some take years of planning and booking in.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2022)

Does anyone know why it's currently impossible to book tickets 12 weeks in advance for the super saver rates at weekends.

I've managed to book a train down to London from Wolverhampton on the Friday (1st July) but can't book anything back on the Sunday. In fact only about 5 weeks in advance of weekend bookings are currently available.

There's no scheduled maintenance that I can see of.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 19, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Does anyone know why it's currently impossible to book tickets 12 weeks in advance for the super saver rates at weekends.



in theory, network rail and the train operators are supposed to agree timetables (including short term changes for engineering work) x weeks before it happens (think this is the 12 weeks timescale)

but with covid and so on, i think they gave got in a tailspin and not got it together since, so timescales have got shorter


----------



## hash tag (Apr 23, 2022)

One of. Today's train rides


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2022)

What a beautiful station this was:



Keswick station 1962

(Roger Joanes/James T Ingrams )


----------



## editor (May 3, 2022)

Oh to stay in a Camping Coach!


----------



## hash tag (May 3, 2022)

In a similar vein, I've stayed here for a couple of nights and it was very pleasant. Ive always wanted to stay in a coach at the NYMR, but finding time when they have a vacancy 😰





						Accommodation | The Old Railway Station, Petworth | England
					

Unusual Accommodation in Pullman Train Carriages, Bed and Breakfast and Licensed Tea Rooms | The Old Railway Station, Petworth | Sussex




					www.old-station.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (May 3, 2022)

Proper "camping coaches" are brilliant !
I never did get to stay in one - my family were booked, at least once, when I was a kid, but then my ma was taken ill so the holiday get cancelled and we went much later to a caravan in mid-Wales.

However, I did do some work for one of the Ravenglass Pullman "Maid of Kent" [before their latest revamp - which I must have a proper look at some time]



RER - close up new end par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## StoneRoad (May 3, 2022)

I have stayed in more than one "skid row" - an ancient & decrepit carriage doubling as volunteer accommodation.
I won't shame the locations by naming them, suffice it to say, they now have decent facilities.


----------



## hash tag (May 3, 2022)

Anyone know what's happening with the restoration of the  Brighton Belle?


----------



## StoneRoad (May 3, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Anyone know what's happening with the restoration of the  Brighton Belle?


no, but I can have a nose about my sources. give me a while to do some research - probably need a few days to get "real" answers !
{I was aware that the marquetry panels have been away for restoration}


----------



## hash tag (May 5, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Quite a proportion of passengers aren't too bothered what's on the front of the train - speaking from experience, as an ex-guard on a heritage railway.
> 
> Converting [back in some cases] to oil-burners, or trying some variety of ecologically friendly coal is going to make for an interesting summer or two for most lines.


Diesels are not all bad. As per usual, we will be going to see the historic commercials on their run from Crystal Palace to Brighton. There will also be a handful of steam wagons.  The difference this year is we will be awaiting their arrival in Brighton.
I am still hoping for a ride down in a routemaster one year.








						Historic Commercial Vehicle Society
					

Historic Commercial Vehicle Society - For Historic Vehicle Enthusiasts




					www.hcvs.co.uk
				



Ps sorry to digress.


----------



## teuchter (May 7, 2022)

Who exactly steals miniature locomotives?









						East Kent Railway Trust: CCTV released after miniature train stolen
					

Police release CCTV images after the miniature locomotive was stolen from East Kent Railway Trust.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (May 7, 2022)

oy! Beeb, you dorks - that's a locomotive or an engine, a train is the bits the loco/engine pulls along, you know, like carriages or trucks.

[This mis-labeling really, really annoys me !]


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 7, 2022)

Spent the day at KWVR.. Some pics for you


----------



## hash tag (May 7, 2022)

Fantastic railway 👍


----------



## StoneRoad (May 8, 2022)

Some quick work here ...









						Rebuilt railway bridge a symbol of hope for Ukraine
					

A railway bridge close to Kyiv has been rebuilt, just a month after it was destroyed by Russian attacks.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cybershot (May 9, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Some quick work here ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you image how long that would have took here.


----------



## teuchter (May 9, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Could you image how long that would have took here.


Network Rail routinely replaces bridges within a weekend or a few days. That's with lots of pre-planning though.

When there is unexpected damage, like tracks getting washed out in flooding, services often seem to be restored within a month or two.

So the answer to your question is probably "not much longer".


----------



## StoneRoad (May 9, 2022)

War-time needs can expediate matters a good deal !

Repairing the hole at Soham [after a waggon-load of 500lb bombs cooked off in a fire] took 18 hours,  for example.
The situation would have been far worse but for the heroism of Fireman Nighthall and Driver Gimbert.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2022)

Who doesn't love a log train in Wales?


----------



## editor (May 11, 2022)

Seems hard to believe that stations as big and as grand as this one are no more:





(Liverpool Exchange station, closed 1977)









						Liverpool Exchange railway station - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## StoneRoad (May 12, 2022)

editor said:


> Who doesn't love a log train in Wales?



Two ! 37s ... [I know some might think I'm sort of sad being impressed by them] I saw the top clip on the Beeb, but must watch the drone footage. 
The still at the start of the top clip - that crossing looks like Llanbadarn, if it is I've stood there quite a few times in the early 1980s.


----------



## davesgcr (May 12, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Two ! 37s ... [I know some might think I'm sort of sad being impressed by them] I saw the top clip on the Beeb, but must watch the drone footage.
> The still at the start of the top clip - that crossing looks like Llanbadarn, if it is I've stood there quite a few times in the early 1980s.



Llanbadarn crossing all right. 

37's are the classic workhorse ,tough , not attractive and of course "sound" proper. There might be other log trains in the future.


----------



## davesgcr (May 12, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> War-time needs can expediate matters a good deal !
> 
> Repairing the hole at Soham [after a waggon-load of 500lb bombs cooked off in a fire] took 18 hours,  for example.
> The situation would have been far worse but for the heroism of Fireman Nighthall and Driver Gimbert.



Not forgetting the signalman on duty - who could have run away , but did everything possible. (been trying to get his bravery commemorated for a little while !)


----------



## StoneRoad (May 12, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Not forgetting the signalman on duty - who could have run away , but did everything possible. (been trying to get his bravery commemorated for a little while !)


Yes, he should be - his role was as significant as that of the engine crew or the guard.


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Llanbadarn crossing all right.
> 
> 37's are the classic workhorse ,tough , not attractive and of course "sound" proper. There might be other log trains in the future.


"Not attractive", you say??


----------



## StoneRoad (May 12, 2022)

teuchter said:


> "Not attractive", you say??


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder !
[and/or listener, in the case of these beasts]


----------



## davesgcr (May 12, 2022)

I have known and worked with 37's for many years - superb machines. Always referred to them as "the Lancasters" of the railway. I guess they were designed in appearances from USA diesels. Perhaps uber-functional is a better term.


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2022)

I travelled behind this beauty just a couple of weeks ago



My favourite experiences of them in "real life" were more along these lines though


----------



## davesgcr (May 12, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I travelled behind this beauty just a couple of weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite experiences of them in "real life" were more along these lines though




Yes - years of aquaintance in South Wales on freight (though they used to get a Summer treat by working passenger services to West Wales and Bristol Zoo) , later in East Anglia where  pairs of 37's worked 1600 ton trains out of Felixstowe - there were 2 pairs on departures at 2130 and 2200 for Holyhead and Manchester , and you could hear from miles away. 

Triple 37's worked Port Talbot to Llanwern iron ore trains , a combination that made the earth shake.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2022)

I fucking love Class 37s! They occasionally rumble past my Brixton flat and even my ex-girlfriend was able to identify them by sound after a while


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 12, 2022)

Also went to NRM at York last weekend. Only took a few photos and only one of this famous loco... I'm sure you can tell which one!


----------



## StoneRoad (May 12, 2022)

VERY jealous, davesgcr !

My most recent regular experience of '37's was when they were working push-pull on the west cumbrian route. Sadly those diagrams are no more ...
I could hear them all the way across Whitehaven when we were staying on our boat as they arrived at, or departed from, the station. The cut-off as they went into Corkickle tunnel was very abrupt !

Just occasionally I have seen / heard the track recording duo at work in various places around the country.

[I am sure that they had them on the Consett iron ore workings as well, as I recall, the regulars on that were in "rust" as an add-on livery detail].


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2022)

I did the run around the cumbrian coast while that was still going. And the east anglia ones.

I still see/hear them come past me here in south london quite often on test trains. Most often in the dead of night. Used to come past with the Dungeness nuclear waste quite regularly too - not any more though.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 14, 2022)

For proper filthy noisy Class 37 you need to watch the YouTube vids of them working on the steeply graded high speed line construction in France and Spain in the nineties/noughties, usually triple headed though sometimes with more on the back.



Loads more out there.


----------



## [62] (May 16, 2022)

If anyone's feeling flush...  









						Unique Devon holiday park hits the market for £950,000
					

The one-of-a-kind attraction is described as being the best 'trainaction' site in the UK




					www.devonlive.com
				




I wonder if the people who bought it when it went into liquidation a few years ago are now encountering the same problems as the previous owners. I noticed when I passed the other week that restoration of one of the coaches had stalled. Or maybe I'm reading too much into it.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2022)

[62] said:


> If anyone's feeling flush...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look lovely but just a smidge out of my budget






						Home | Brunel Holiday Park
					






					www.brunelholidaypark.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 20, 2022)

the railway inspectorate (or whatever they are called this week) have issued a prohibition on crich tramway museum (or village or whatever)









						Crich Tramway Museum inspector statement over closure of tourist favourite
					

It was closed on Wednesday due to safety concerns




					www.derbytelegraph.co.uk
				








__





						ORR confirm they issued prohibition notice on Crich | British Trams Online News
					





					www.britishtramsonline.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (May 21, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the railway inspectorate (or whatever they are called this week) have issued a prohibition on crich tramway museum (or village or whatever)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crich will not be the only place that has/ will have/had STOP orders recently.

The covid induced closures, the rotten winter storms & only a few volunteers / staff available [plus a few other, more long term problems] have resulted in lots of permanent way faults developing.  Sadly, these are only now being detected, which results in the closures.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (May 27, 2022)

They will be in for a roasting later


----------



## T & P (May 27, 2022)

Good job it wasn't an electrified line, or there'd have been free BBQ'd beef for the train drivers for weeks on end.


----------



## teuchter (May 27, 2022)

T & P said:


> Good job it wasn't an electrified line, or there'd have been free BBQ'd beef for the train drivers for weeks on end.


You can literally see the electrified line in the photo.


----------



## T & P (May 31, 2022)

Came across this advert in an 1880s book recently. Nice and generous as it is, the offer of free life insurance if you die in a railway accident when you buy a watch seems next level random to me. Can anyone suggest any likely explanation? Were railway accidents that much of a worry at the time or something?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 1, 2022)

Oh dear.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 2, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Oh dear.



[Shite Balls].

That's slightly better than what's been done at the Severn Valley, although the colour there is "nicer" ...
And, normally, I'm all for distinctly different liveries.
It is, after all, only a coat of paint !


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 2, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



They were waiting for the milk train


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 2, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> They were waiting for the milk train



maybe

and you can't get to cowes by train any more


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 3, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Oh dear.



They’ve had that loco for years, it’s not new. Wonder what they actually mean by ‘100th to enter service’?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 3, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> They’ve had that loco for years, it’s not new. Wonder what they actually mean by ‘100th to enter service’?


It's one of the ones they imported from Germany just recently. So 100th to enter service for GBRf I guess.

Here it is in Germany a few years ago





__





						Mit lauten heulen zieht 266 063-7 ihren beladenen Kieszug aus Haldensleben gen Oebisfelde am Stellwerk W3 vorbei - Bahnbilder.de
					

.  Haldensleben 22.07.2019. Foto, 09.08.2019 1200x783 Pixel, Dennis Fiedler



					www.bahnbilder.de
				




It's the second to be numbered 66734 - the first one was the one that derailed on the West Highland Line and had to be scrapped.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 3, 2022)

teuchter said:


> It's one of the ones they imported from Germany just recently. So 100th to enter service for GBRf I guess.
> 
> Here it is in Germany a few years ago
> 
> ...


Ah right, hadn’t realised they were reusing the number. Makes sense.

They‘ve been the core loco for so long but new ones can’t be built due to not meeting emissions criteria, hence importing from abroad.  There’s still some other British ones overseas that could be brought back too, but I think still owned by rival EWS. Not sure what future freight locos will be but electric and bmode most likely. Definitely a shortage given the revival/rebuilding of 60s and 69s etc., in part a lot of new traffic for HS2 construction.


----------



## [62] (Jun 3, 2022)

More cows on the line. 08.34 Exeter-Okehampton hit a load of them yesterday causing the day's branch service to be suspended.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 3, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Ah right, hadn’t realised they were reusing the number. Makes sense.
> 
> They‘ve been the core loco for so long but new ones can’t be built due to not meeting emissions criteria, hence importing from abroad.  There’s still some other British ones overseas that could be brought back too, but I think still owned by rival EWS. Not sure what future freight locos will be but electric and bmode most likely. Definitely a shortage given the revival/rebuilding of 60s and 69s etc., in part a lot of new traffic for HS2 construction.


I kind of think what is basically a bit of a loophole in the emissions rules, should be closed. It allows the operators to rebuild/revive non compliant machines and reduces the incentive to create machines that are up to standard. Supposedly it's difficult to fit all the kit into the UK loading gauge, and the design would have to be specifically for the UK so not a big market. But I always wonder how true that is. If the loophole weren't there, the market would be bigger. It also might provide incentive to use electric more.
The rail freight sector is getting left behind by others as far as emissions are concerned.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 3, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I kind of think what is basically a bit of a loophole in the emissions rules, should be closed. It allows the operators to rebuild/revive non compliant machines and reduces the incentive to create machines that are up to standard. Supposedly it's difficult to fit all the kit into the UK loading gauge, and the design would have to be specifically for the UK so not a big market. But I always wonder how true that is. If the loophole weren't there, the market would be bigger. It also might provide incentive to use electric more.
> The rail freight sector is getting left behind by others as far as emissions are concerned.


They’re also running more freight under the wires with diesel haulage, because of the cost of electricity. Someone should be properly bollocked for that one.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 3, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> They’re also running more freight under the wires with diesel haulage, because of the cost of electricity. Someone should be properly bollocked for that one.



and aren't there little bits of railway that aren't electrified that a lot of freight trains need to use?  that isn't really the freight operating companies' fault...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 3, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and aren't there little bits of railway that aren't electrified that a lot of freight trains need to use?  that isn't really the freight operating companies' fault...


That’s one fairly legit reason, but recently they were doing it to save money too. I suspect the steep rise in diesel prices might have skewed it back the other way.

There was a time when they would routinely swap locos when changing from electrified to non-electrified routes (thinking of stuff like the woodhead route, and ’cross country’ loco hauled services into New Street).  I think this sometimes still happens at Willesden with some of the freightliner trains which are heading for ports east of London.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 3, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> There was a time when they would routinely swap locos when changing from electrified to non-electrified routes (thinking of stuff like the woodhead route, and ’cross country’ loco hauled services into New Street). I think this sometimes still happens at Willesden with some of the freightliner trains which are heading for ports east of London.



probably easier back when the railways were nationalised and 'inefficient' as locomotives and train crew could work most things, rather than being limited to each freight company's own trains


----------



## teuchter (Jun 3, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> They’re also running more freight under the wires with diesel haulage, because of the cost of electricity. Someone should be properly bollocked for that one.


Yup.
A lot of diesel under wires is just because it's easier though (instead of doing loco swaps, as you say).
Here in south london... There are freight trains that come through from the channel tunnel. Ten years ago they'd be hauled by 92s that (as I'm sure you know) could run on southern third rail electric, and then switch to overhead wires north of London. Now these are hauled by diesel all the way (including through all the densely populated areas of London). The 92s still exist but are kept in a bad state of repair and many have had the third rail capability disabled. 
All this presumably because it's just cheaper, maybe only marginally cheaper. Govt could put in place incentives/disincentives to change this. The economics of it might mean that it's not even a heavy nudge that's required.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 3, 2022)

although there were plenty of diesel hauled freight trains in SE London when I was a kitten - can't remember what they all were now, but there was coal 'mgr' (to northfleet cement works?) which was either a pair of 33s, or later a 56; a few varieties of aggregates (ballast to hoo junction?) likewise - again, the 'last mile' wasn't electrified then.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 3, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> although there were plenty of diesel hauled freight trains in SE London when I was a kitten - can't remember what they all were now, but there was coal 'mgr' (to northfleet cement works?) which was either a pair of 33s, or later a 56; a few varieties of aggregates (ballast to hoo junction?) likewise - again, the 'last mile' wasn't electrified then.


Yes and anything to Grain including the quite frequent intermodals from Thamesport.

I think the various electro-diesels were also used much more than the surviving ones are now? Solving the last mile problem.

But I guess the point is that now we are much more aware of issues with air pollution. Cars are going electric, road haulage is still on diesel but mostly with much improved emissions compared to 20 years ago. And passenger rail is increasingly electric or bimode. It's a bit embarrassing that rail freight is getting left behind.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 3, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I think the various electro-diesels were also used much more than the surviving ones are now? Solving the last mile problem.



purely from personal memory, i don't remember them doing that much freight on the SE division (as then was)


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2022)

Liverpool St in the 1980s


























						Photos of Liverpool Street Station and Bishopsgate in the 1980s - Flashbak
					

We’ve seen Tim Brown’s photographs of London’s East End  in the 1980s. And now we zoom in on Liverpool Street station in the north-eastern corner of the City of London, in the ward of Bishopsgate Without. Tim used to travel on the 149 bus from Stoke Newington in Hackney to work as a train...




					flashbak.com


----------



## existentialist (Jun 7, 2022)

editor said:


> Liverpool St in the 1980s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking back, I did my hanging around mainline railway stations and getting interested in stuff not a moment too soon. I didn't realise at the time that I was witnessing the dying days of a particular kind of railway...


----------



## cybershot (Jun 7, 2022)

Railway workers to strike over three days in June
					

The action planned for 21, 23 and 25 June is being dubbed the "biggest rail strike in modern history".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Jun 8, 2022)

Anyone know anything about Locomotive Services Group who have taken over Steam Dreams? I know SD are or were based in Guildford and LSG up at Crewe. Other than that I've no idea.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 8, 2022)

Are they the same as locomotive services limited?



			Locomotive Services Limited
		










						Locomotive Services Limited - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




According to that wikipedia article, they've taken over the operation of Steam Dreams tours from West Coast Railways.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 8, 2022)

They’re owned by an absolute ringpiece who bankrolls Lawrence Fox’s political career. Politics stink, but he’s put a lot of money into railtours and preservation, including the class 40 rail tour I watched storm through Pilning station this evening.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 8, 2022)

I am not convinced 








						Steam Dreams and 61306 Mayflower acquired by Crewe based Locomotive Services Group
					

David Buck's LNER B1 61306 Mayflower and Steam Dreams Rail Co have been acquired by Crewe based operator, Locomotive Services Group.




					www.railadvent.co.uk


----------



## teuchter (Jun 8, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> They’re owned by an absolute ringpiece who bankrolls Lawrence Fox’s political career. Politics stink, but he’s put a lot of money into railtours and preservation, including the class 40 rail tour I watched storm through Pilning station this evening.


Isn't there something similar about the WCR owner?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 8, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Isn't there something similar about the WCR owner?


Possibly. It’s the sort of hobby that needs very deep pockets (so hedge fund tax dodging types) and attracts the sort of nostalgic kind that wish it was still the 1950s when there were steam trains, women knew their place etc.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 8, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> They’re owned by an absolute ringpiece who bankrolls Lawrence Fox’s political career. Politics stink, but he’s put a lot of money into railtours and preservation, including the class 40 rail tour I watched storm through Pilning station this evening.


This guy, for those interested:






						Jeremy Hosking - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## hash tag (Jun 9, 2022)

Ah🤔


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 12, 2022)

Inside the Elizabeth Line - the final 2 episodes dealing with the issues from 2019 to the final opening on BBC2 now.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2022)

Another log train!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2022)

slightly tenuous, but it's a railway parcels mechanical horse on its way from the goods depot






posted on teh tweeter today.

think it's junction of goods way / battle bridge road / pancras road (under the international station now) - 1950s map here


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 16, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> slightly tenuous, but it's a railway parcels mechanical horse on its way from the goods depot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A capture from the film "The Ladykillers" I think.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 16, 2022)

If that is supposed to be the van they did the robbery in, I think it's the wrong one?


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2022)

RESULT!









						Burying of Victorian bridge in Cumbria must be reversed, says council
					

National Highways to be forced to remove 1,644 tonnes of gravel and concrete used to infill bridge arch




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 16, 2022)

editor said:


> RESULT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


planning permission refused !

so, IMO, if NH don't dig out all that F****ing concrete, then the council should do the work & bill NH for the costs ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> planning permission refused !
> 
> so, IMO, if NH don't dig out all that F****ing concrete, then the council should do the work & bill NH for the costs ...



being a cynical old cat, i wonder if the whole damn lot will collapse when they try to dig the concrete out and have to be replaced with something 'more practical'

in the same way that buildings that get planning permission refused suddenly seem to be more flammable...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 17, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> being a cynical old cat, i wonder if the whole damn lot will collapse when they try to dig the concrete out and have to be replaced with something 'more practical'
> 
> in the same way that buildings that get planning permission refused suddenly seem to be more flammable...


I also very cynical where developers, listing and planning permission interact. If that bridge does collapse, unlikely as that seems, then I think NH should be made to rebuild it ... a bit like when some ******s have demolished listed buildings by "mistake" - which also seem to be a touch inflammable when planning permission is refused, or hung about with a great many restrictions - see also the bonded warehouses on Newcastle Quayside ...


----------



## weltweit (Jun 25, 2022)

The driver of this couldn't face the journey home at 4mph so they left it with us. A handsome addition to our car park. Though none of us know how to drive it!!


----------



## hash tag (Jun 26, 2022)

That needs saving!


----------



## weltweit (Jun 26, 2022)

hash tag said:


> That needs saving!


The owner / driver is coming back for it


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 26, 2022)

weltweit said:


> The driver of this couldn't face the journey home at 4mph so they left it with us. A handsome addition to our car park. Though none of us know how to drive it!!
> 
> View attachment 328994


me ! me !!  I can !

I know how to drive 'em ... but whether I could take the sheer boredom of trundling at 4mph for a couple of hundred miles ... not to mention finding the coal, oil & water needed.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 26, 2022)

and don't park your waggon on the ECML, please.









						Major rail route reopens after lorry crashes onto tracks in East Lothian
					

The lorry crashed on to the East Coast Main Line between Wallyford and Prestonpans in East Lothian.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




halfway down the page is a clip of the crane at work.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 30, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> purely from personal memory, i don't remember them doing that much freight on the SE division (as then was)


Getting back to EDs... yesterday in a last minute unusual substitution, a pair of class 73s did the return trip between Kent and Southampton docks that carries imported gypsum. This runs most days and is usually diesel hauled all the way - but yesterday ran under electric traction and therefore spewed out no particulate pollution as it passed through London and elsewhere. A demonstration of what could happen with different incentives.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 30, 2022)

Todays fish and chip lunch served on this


----------



## hash tag (Jul 5, 2022)

bastards (big fan of the GCR as well) 








						Great Central Railway: Thieves steal 1946 steam train parts worth £50k
					

Copper piping, steam boiler valves and expansion links are taken from a depot in Loughborough.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2022)

hash tag said:


> bastards (big fan of the GCR as well)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a massive problem in countries that carry the electric juice on overhead cables rather than a third rail. My brother is an independent, one-man firm electrician, and even he (and other small firms up and down Spain) gets contracted by RENFE a few times a year to help replace stolen copper cables at nighttime, because sometimes their in-house engineers are not enough to replace all the stolen cabling.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 7, 2022)

whitechapel (then the east london line - or 'east london section' of the metropolitan line, now the overground platforms which are under the underground platforms), 1973


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2022)

Cannon Street bridge ( early 1920s).


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 11, 2022)

editor said:


> View attachment 331639
> 
> Cannon Street bridge ( early 1920s).



Remodelled track and what looks like brand new colour light signalling being installed....


----------



## A380 (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## quiet guy (Jul 17, 2022)

Very reminiscent of the big American cars with the white wall tyres


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 17, 2022)

editor said:


> Cannon Street bridge ( early 1920s).





davesgcr said:


> Remodelled track and what looks like brand new colour light signalling being installed....



I see some third rails - probably dates from 1925/6 when electrification and re-signalling was under way, along with re-modelling the track layout to make it more of a terminus (SER had at one time run most trains Charing Cross - Cannon Street - London Bridge.  more here.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2022)

Splendid!



The four classic destination lightboxes at Earl’s Court tube station, dating from 1905 have started working again after they were restored and connected to a new signalling system being rolled out on the railway.









						Earl’s Court tube station’s historic destination signs have been restored
					

The four classic destination lightboxes at Earl's Court tube station, dating from 1905 have started working again after they were restored and connected to a new signalling system being rolled out on the railway.



					www.ianvisits.co.uk


----------



## A380 (Aug 1, 2022)

Escaped giant tortoise halts Cambridge to Norwich trains Escaped giant tortoise halts Cambridge to Norwich trains


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2022)

A380 said:


> Escaped giant tortoise halts Cambridge to Norwich trains Escaped giant tortoise halts Cambridge to Norwich trains



don't think the late reggie perrin ever had 'giant tortoise on the line' as reason for being 22 minutes late...


----------



## Leighsw2 (Aug 2, 2022)

> Swallow Aquatics in East Harling said the tortoise, Clyde, had gone missing on Sunday and had now been taken to a vets, as it was hit by a train.



Poor thing! I hope it's OK. But how can a giant tortoise 'go missing'? Its not like it can run off or anything is it?


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 2, 2022)

One minute it was there, the next, whoosh!!! ...gone


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2022)

Well, he's certainly enthusiastic. And somehow has 2.6m followers!







__





						TikTok
					






					www.tiktok.com


----------



## hash tag (Aug 4, 2022)

Driverless tube trains?








						London needs driverless Tube like Paris, says Grant Shapps
					

The transport secretary's comments come as the government offers Transport for London a new bailout.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cybershot (Aug 5, 2022)

editor said:


> Well, he's certainly enthusiastic. And somehow has 2.6m followers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's great, got a book coming out too, which will no doubt be shit,  and he got used by Gucci campaign recently. Fair play to him, he's living the life I'd have loved to have lived at his age making money pissing about train spotting and the rail workers love him.

There's some funny TikTok reaction videos where on one he not only reveals his girlfriend, but that (not that it matters) she is really pretty. It would seem he has lots of fangirls, who are all gutted.

Good to many want nerds & geeks in their life and not jocks.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 5, 2022)

Good news for the Cambrian and especially fans of class 37's - weekly timber train from Aberystwyth to Chirk to start........(a bunch of artics on the A44 bite the dust!) ...tidy !


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Good news for the Cambrian and especially fans of class 37's - weekly timber train from Aberystwyth to Chirk to start........(a bunch of artics on the A44 bite the dust!) ...tidy !


That's great news!





> *Welsh timber is back on Welsh railways, and this time its here permanently. Following a successful trial in April, Colas Rail has agreed a permanent contract to move raw timber logs from the coastal town of Aberystwyth to the Kronospan processing plant at Chirk, just south of Wrexham in the north east corner of the Principality.*
> 
> 
> The freight team at Colas Rail UK have expanded their delivery portfolio with their long-time clients, Kronospan. The Compnay has announced the addition of a new service from Aberystwyth to Chirk, which they describe as “environmentally friendly”. The service has been made possible with support from Network Rail. The company says it is the first regular locomotive-hauled freight service to utilise the scenic Cambrian rail route in over 25 years.











						Welsh timber working between Aberystwyth and Chirk made permanent
					

Welsh timber is back on Welsh railways, and this time its here permanently. Following a successful trial in April, Colas Rail has agreed a permanent contract to move raw timber logs from the coastal town of Aberystwyth to the Kronospan processing plant at Chirk, just south of Wrexham in the...




					www.railfreight.com


----------



## hash tag (Aug 6, 2022)

So sorry about the rubbish picture, we were speeding at the time. Anyone know what the steam engine is at Southall Railway Centre. It's BR livery; I'm sure I saw BR badging on it. It looks like a 4-6-0.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 6, 2022)

hash tag said:


> So sorry about the rubbish picture, we were speeding at the time. Anyone know what the steam engine is at Southall Railway Centre. It's BR livery; I'm sure I saw BR badging on it. It looks like a 4-6-0. View attachment 336298


Looks like a very standard "Black 5" - LMS design , superb engines that could do almost anything. 

Designed of course by WIlliam Stanier - Swindon trained and so on , so appropriate it is at Southall.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 6, 2022)

Could it be Bahamas?









						LMS Jubilee Class 5596 Bahamas - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




It ran a tour on Thursday (saw it come past me here in South London on its way to Kent).

Steam engines for tours starting from london are often/usually stabled at Southall - which I think is WCRC's centre of operations.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 7, 2022)

london transport museum's 1938 tube stock is out to play at the far end of the metropolitan line on 3 / 4 september









						Art Deco train journey | London Transport Museum
					

Be transported to a bygone era on a 1938 Art Deco-style vintage train this September with our heritage train events.




					www.ltmuseum.co.uk
				




not cheap to travel, but then it's not cheap to restore and maintain such kit either...


----------



## teuchter (Aug 13, 2022)

On the picket line: we show you how to model workers on strike
					

World of Railways is the UKs biggest Railway themed website, incorporating British Railway Modelling, Garden Rail, Narrow Gauge World & Traction




					www.world-of-railways.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Aug 13, 2022)

Less than 2 weeks away now for our annual pilgrimage and it pretty much has everything you could wish for, even a steam loco in last few years. Home - The Great Dorset Steam Fair


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 14, 2022)

Local steam fair .Astle park traction engine rally yesterday.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 14, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> london transport museum's 1938 tube stock is out to play at the far end of the metropolitan line on 3 / 4 september
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well , NYC manages to host some impressive vintage trains on the system - for a swipe of a Metrocard.  They had the 1930's stuff out on Saturday , and of course will be running the usual Xmas specials ....

Their finances are as challenging as London , but they somehow manage to keep the heritage stuff operational and accessible to the public. 

(London has always made it "top dollar" expensive for trips out , apart from the much missed "Steam on the Met" days back in the past , when as a BR employee I helped out with gratis loco and stock "loans" - but then we did not have the contractual nonsense of today. I could have used stronger language)


----------



## hash tag (Aug 15, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Anyone know what's happening with the restoration of the  Brighton Belle?


I suspect this has hit the buffers.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 15, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I suspect this has hit the buffers.


Don't think so - unless that's happened since November last year






						27 November 2021 | Bringing back THE BRIGHTON BELLE
					






					brightonbelle.com


----------



## hash tag (Aug 15, 2022)

Over months with no news and, it was supposed to have been up and running quite a while ago.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 15, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Over months with no news and, it was supposed to have been up and running quite a while ago.


It's obviously delayed but I don't think you should give up on it yet.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Aug 16, 2022)

teuchter said:


> It's obviously delayed but I don't think you should give up on it yet.


Let's hope not, I was really hoping it would run again.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2022)

If you grew up using this station I don't imagine you'd ever think it would be reduced to rubble





Doune village station in Scotland.
Opened in 1858, losed in 1965, demolished around 1968.



(From https://www.facebook.com/groups/195968191185657 )


----------



## T & P (Aug 16, 2022)

Does anyone know if this Friday’s tube strike is likely to affect Crossrail? We need to catch an evening flight at LHR and are working during the day, so don’t have the luxury of starting our journey earlier in the day.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 16, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Over months with no news and, it was supposed to have been up and running quite a while ago.





teuchter said:


> It's obviously delayed but I don't think you should give up on it yet.



I don't follow the railway enthusiast press, but would have thought that if the group doing it had packed up, it would be known.

Reading the November update, it looks as though covid didn't help with getting on with stuff, and sounds like they were a bit over-ambitious with target dates.  I've never really been active in railway preservation, but with other forms of transport, most restorations take longer and cost more than you expected...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> Does anyone know if this Friday’s tube strike is likely to affect Crossrail? We need to catch an evening flight at LHR and are working during the day, so don’t have the luxury of starting our journey earlier in the day.



Crossrail / Elizabeth line is 'TFL Rail' not Underground, so not directly affected on Friday (but may be affected by national rail strikes on Thursday) -

This is TFL's page on current strikes 

May be busier than usual with the piccadilly line to heathrow being closed - I'd certainly suggest allowing a bit more time if you can.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 17, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Well , NYC manages to host some impressive vintage trains on the system - for a swipe of a Metrocard.  They had the 1930's stuff out on Saturday , and of course will be running the usual Xmas specials ....
> 
> Their finances are as challenging as London , but they somehow manage to keep the heritage stuff operational and accessible to the public.
> 
> (London has always made it "top dollar" expensive for trips out , apart from the much missed "Steam on the Met" days back in the past , when as a BR employee I helped out with gratis loco and stock "loans" - but then we did not have the contractual nonsense of today. I could have used stronger language)












						Parade of Trains
					

Join us at Brighton Beach station between 11am - 4pm to hop on and off a selection of our vintage fleet!




					www.nytransitmuseum.org


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Parade of Trains
> 
> 
> Join us at Brighton Beach station between 11am - 4pm to hop on and off a selection of our vintage fleet!
> ...


I once caught a vintage train when I was out in NYC












						urban75 blog: Riding a vintage NYC subway car
					






					www.urban75.org


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 17, 2022)

editor said:


> I once caught a vintage train when I was out in NYC
> 
> View attachment 338076
> 
> ...



You were very lucky to find such an empty train in Manhattan ! - I hope you hummed "Take the A Train" as you rode. 

The support for keeping these trains safe and sound ,and operating them (some of the work is by volunteer NYCTA staff) - is commendable.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2022)

Not transport, I know, but it is steam and it's the end of an era This is our final tour: Carters Steam Fair is for sale - Carters Steam Fair


----------



## teuchter (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Leighsw2 (Aug 23, 2022)

I've seen this clip. It's fairly amazing isn't it? (though I can't speak German, so I'm assuming this is an actual freight train and on actual mainline and not a heritage railway.) An equivalent here would be if we had a standard 9F 2-10-0 hauling a container train up the ECML (it can't happen because Network Rail banned them from the mainline).


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 23, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> I've seen this clip. It's fairly amazing isn't it? (though I can't speak German, so I'm assuming this is an actual freight train and on actual mainline and not a heritage railway.) An equivalent here would be if we had a standard 9F 2-10-0 hauling a container train up the ECML (it can't happen because Network Rail banned them from the mainline).


Didn’t they have a 9F hauling stone trains at Merehead a few years back, though not sure they got out on the mainline? They did run some hauled by a vintage class 52 diesel hydraulic though, which were used on the trains in the 1970s.

edit: demonstration trains for an open day in 2008:


----------



## teuchter (Aug 23, 2022)

It's not quite the same as a container train on the ECML because it says the stretch of line was closed for engineering work. However, it is a steam engine on the main line, hauling genuine engineering trains. The video describes the steam engine as a replacement for the planned diesel one but doesn't explain exactly how that came about. There appears to be some kind of railway museum at Neustadt so perhaps the loco is based there, and that's why it has access to a watering pipe around halfway through the video.

I think the best we've done on the mainline in the UK recently was a Deltic hauling the alcan train from Fort William...


----------



## teuchter (Aug 26, 2022)

Many congratulations to the Argus employee who came up with this photomontage to illustrate an article about a train hitting some deer in Sussex.











						Railway line blocked after freight train slams into group of deer
					

A RAILWAY line was blocked after a freight train slammed into a group of deer.




					www.theargus.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 26, 2022)

oh deer...

hang on, "between uckfield and tunbridge wells" ?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2022)

Aren't these lovely DMUs?


----------



## Leighsw2 (Sep 6, 2022)

Derby lightweight 79xxx class? There were two single-car units - 79900 and 79901 - built for the Buckingham-Banbury branch.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 7, 2022)

I am off to Chichester on a steam engine on the 18th and see there is a train strike on. I hope  this will make our journey easier by not having to 
adjust for scheduled services.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2022)

editor said:


> Aren't these lovely DMUs?
> 
> View attachment 341203


These units, in all their various configurations!












						Derby Lightweight DMU
					

The history of Diesel Multiple Units (DMUs / railcars) in Britain.



					www.railcar.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 7, 2022)

Had a plodge - literally, thanks to the weather - around the North York Moors Railway yesterday. I'm still picking cinders out of my hair from the first part of the trip !

And last week investigated the Severn Valley Railway ...

I don't normally visit the big boys in the preservation / heritage rail, preferring to support the smaller [industrial] and narrow-gauge organisations.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 7, 2022)

Both great heritage lines.
If up North, the Embsay & Bolton is a lovely, friendly little heritage railway Embsay & Bolton Abbey Steam Railway | A great day out for all the family!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 9, 2022)

on teh tweeter







charing cross, 1964, with a 'hastings diesel' in platform 5 and some very low-tech passenger information displays at the ticket barriers.  i remember boards like that at suburban stations, but not at charing cross.  i can't remember it with anything earlier than the solari indicators, not sure whether that's because i just don't remember what was there before, though...


----------



## teuchter (Sep 9, 2022)

One of the several London termini which suffered from build-over development above the platforms ... Really makes a dismal environment which is made particularly obvious when you see these old pictures from before it happened.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 11, 2022)

Don't follow this thread.. so apologies if old news... fascinating model of Euston Station as was!


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 13, 2022)

editor said:


> Aren't these lovely DMUs?
> 
> View attachment 341203


There’s a surviving operational one at ecclesbourne in Derbyshire, and a two-coach one under restoration at the nearby Midland Railway Centre at Butterley. Great view for the driver from those massive windows, the contrast with driving steam must have been incredible.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 19, 2022)

No idea whether this is true, but someone on twitter says this is the longest railway bench in the world, so there you go. At Scarborough, and is 139 metres long and built in 1883.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 19, 2022)

farmerbarleymow  - they're not wrong.
However, in 2020 the bench was refurbished [with new woodwork] & repainted.









						CAS - Sca / O&S - seat - CAS - sca : Scarborough (2008) - BEA
					

By StoneRoad2013. This bench in Scarborough is reputed to be the longest platform seat in England (456ft). I was there for an Esperanto Kongresso; I had to wait for the opportunity to take this ...  I…




					www.ipernity.com


----------



## hash tag (Sep 19, 2022)

Anyone know the cause of the issues on the Slough - Paddington line?


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 19, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Anyone know the cause of the issues on the Slough - Paddington line?


OHL damage at Hayes [probably]

[according to the National Rail Services Indicator]


----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2022)

Wires brought down around 6.30am by a Bedwyn to London train.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 19, 2022)

Phew, nothing to do with our steam train last night then.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 19, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Phew, nothing to do with our steam train last night then.


That probably loosened it.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2022)

Caption:



> Commendably clean, Stanier 5MT 4-6-0 no. 45282 on parcels train duty at Bangor station in August 1963. BR and its forebears operated a highly regarded and efficient nationwide parcels delivery service but this chaotic distribution of the goods is hardly a good advert. 45282 had moved to Llandudno Junction mpd from Holyhead in the preceding February and would remain there until reallocation to Chester Midland in October 1966.
> Photo T.B.Owen.


----------



## [62] (Sep 24, 2022)

Was surprised to read today that some of the extensive sidings that used to exist at Hayle wharves were still worked by horses as late as 1961. Anyway, everything you ever wanted to know about the wharf branch on the Cornwall Railway Society website:









						Hayle Wharf  branches
					

The Hayle Wharves Railway N.B. Coverage of the original Hayle Railway route to Foundry Square is covered at the end of this section. The idea of this section is to publish photographs of the...



					www.cornwallrailwaysociety.org.uk


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2022)

What an absolute beaut of a station (now demolished - sigh)



Short film here Watch Phantom Ride on the Furness Railway (1901) - BFI Player






						Furness Abbey railway station - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## hash tag (Oct 2, 2022)

Sadly, I have only stayed at one of these places but will certainly keep this in mind 








						Only a ride away: 10 of Britain’s best hotels near railway stations
					

Places to stay in some of Britain’s most popular towns and cities that are a breeze to reach by train




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 2, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Sadly, I have only stayed at one of these places but will certainly keep this in mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stayed in the Angel at Abergavenny a few times (before it was tarted up when it had a comfortable and slightly creaky feel to it) - arranged a meeting there to discuss Welsh Railways , ironically I found out later in the room that had hosted Board meetings for the Newport , Abergavenny and Hereford railway (a company swallowed up by the huge London and North Western Railway)


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 3, 2022)

Had a weekend networking at the Carriage Restorer's Convention at Embsay & Bolton Abbey, including riding the NER Autocar & Stately Trains ... followed by a return trip from Oxenhope ...

some images to follow !


----------



## hash tag (Oct 3, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Had a weekend networking at the Carriage Restorer's Convention at Embsay & Bolton Abbey, including riding the NER Autocar & Stately Trains ... followed by a return trip from Oxenhope ...
> 
> some images to follow !


That's a great little railway, so very friendly. 👍


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2022)

Fabulous news.














> *Hundreds of tonnes of concrete poured under a Victorian railway bridge will have to be removed by next October, councillors have ruled.*
> The government's National Highways (NH) department carried out the work at Great Musgrave, Cumbria, last year as it said the structure was unstable.
> However, Eden District Council refused retrospective planning permission in June and has now served an enforcement notice.











						Great Musgrave bridge: Concrete must be removed by October 2023
					

Hundreds of tonnes of concrete infilling the bridge will have to be removed by next October.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 7, 2022)

editor said:


> Fabulous news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good.

and if HA decline or fail to do the work, then the CCC should get an expensive contractor involved, and bill the f%%%%ers for the full costs involved.

will be interesting to monitor how the bridge is cleared and what is done with all that f'ing concrete - I expect it will go to landfill, probably.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2022)

They want to do that to about 100 other bridges too.

As well as precluding things like potential rail re-openings, from what I've read, it's not even an efficient or particularly effective way of making the structures safe.

(And if you're going to make the bridge unusable you might as well just knock it down and replace with an embankment type structure)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2022)

illustrating a 'south london press' story about impending cuts to southeastern services


----------



## teuchter (Oct 11, 2022)

A fairly significant step in the ambitious plan to re-connect the bits of the old GCR north and south of Loughborough.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 11, 2022)

teuchter said:


> One of the several London termini which suffered from build-over development above the platforms ... Really makes a dismal environment which is made particularly obvious when you see these old pictures from before it happened.


Coming back to this....

I wasn't aware of these proposals for Liverpool Street until now:









						Heritage concerns over £1.5 billion development above Liverpool Street station - ianVisits
					

The property developer, Sellar has outlined initial plans for a £1.5 billion development above Liverpool Street station that has provoked widespread concerns about the effect on the station's heritage.



					www.ianvisits.co.uk
				






Liverpool already suffered a partial platform build-over in the 80s - these proposals seem to want to remove much of the glazed roofing that survived.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 11, 2022)

It's no surprise. It's currently one of the wealthiest areas in the country.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2022)

"
EI: 'E was right. I was happier then and I had NOTHIN'. We used to live in this tiiiny old house, with greaaaaat big holes in the roof.

GC: House? You were lucky to have a HOUSE! We used to live in one room, all hundred and twenty-six of us, no furniture. Half the floor was missing; we were all huddled together in one corner for fear of FALLING!"


----------



## nogojones (Oct 19, 2022)

I have no interest in trains of any sort, however I got sent an invite for this from the Glamorgan Archives and it might well be of interest to a good few here. It's an online free thing.










						Railway Work, Life & Death in South Wales (& beyond) before 1939
					

Glamorgan Archives events programme / Rhaglen digwyddiadau Archifau Morgannwg




					www.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 19, 2022)

nogojones said:


> I have no interest in trains of any sort, however I got sent an invite for this from the Glamorgan Archives and it might well be of interest to a good few here. It's an online free thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of my railway mates (retired managers of course) - have signed in - many thanks ! (rain expected Thursday - so an useful thing to do)


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2022)

There are times when I would have loved to have been born into this age!



1960's. A postman at Keswick station waiting on the arrival of the incoming mail courtesy of a Derby Lightweight DMU.

[Colourised pic by James T Ingrams]


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 20, 2022)

for sale ? used cement waggons, may need repairs ...









						Carlisle: Rail line closed as freight train derails
					

Services to and from Carlisle are affected after wagons loaded with cement left the tracks.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2022)

oops


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 21, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Some of my railway mates (retired managers of course) - have signed in - many thanks ! (rain expected Thursday - so an useful thing to do)



Quite good - some horrendous examples of "uncaring" railway company attitudes to staff in those long gone days. Loads of research around if one has the time ! Good work they do.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 23, 2022)

On the news today and a book out soon 








						‘I find myself choked up with the emotions’: TikTok’s trainspotter sensation Francis Bourgeois
					

Celebrity and trainspotter are not words you see together very often. But Francis Bourgeois’ unique style and infectious enthusiasm is proving to be a ‘hellfire’ hit




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hash tag (Oct 24, 2022)

Following on from last post, this is too good to miss Book signing with Francis Bourgeois


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2022)

I posted this on the Bandwidth thread in General, but thought was worth a repost here. Somehow I fear this kind of thing would not be allowed on the UK network…


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2022)

hash tag said:


> On the news today and a book out soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lovely article.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 25, 2022)

so much passion; you have to like him 

PS anyone know anything about the rail depot at Old Oak Common, Elizabeth Line?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2022)

hash tag said:


> so much passion; you have to like him
> 
> PS anyone know anything about the rail depot at Old Oak Common, Elizabeth Line?


Used to be an important and well known engine shed (first steam then diesel) and depot for the Great Western, went into decline somewhat during the end of the 20th century, now a shiny new sterile depot facility for the Elizabeth Line electric trains.

Here is a video of the last of the HSTs leaving the remnants of the old diesel depot before it was all obliterated. Try and keep your emotions under control.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 25, 2022)

"history makers"   
Anyone know anyone there or what to look out for?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2022)

hash tag said:


> "history makers"
> Anyone know anyone there or what to look out for?


What do you mean "what to look out for"?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 25, 2022)

Particular or special points of interest


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2022)

Oh, to hop on this train!



(Photo taken at now closed Robin's Hood Bay station)



			Disused Stations: Robin Hoods Bay Station


----------



## T & P (Oct 27, 2022)

Fare dodgers beware…






						Fines for fare dodging on trains in England to rise from £20 to £100 | Rail industry | The Guardian
					

DfT says current penalty no longer acts as deterrent for evasion, which costs taxpayers about £240m a year




					amp.theguardian.com
				




I didn’t know fines were as cheap as £20. If I had, I might not have bothered buying tickets on a couple of long distance trips that were expensive as fuck.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 27, 2022)

Any excuse to post this.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2022)

T & P said:


> dodgers beware…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where penalty fares exist, they start at 20 quid, fairly sure if the proper fare is more than that, then penalty fare is higher- don't think you would get a discount for not having bought a ticket...

and not all lines do penalty fares, and even those that do can refer for prosecution if they think there has been intent to defraud.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 27, 2022)

T & P said:


> Fare dodgers beware…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ime, from observation someone is more likely to get nicked on certain long distance / expensive routes than others, depending on when that someone is travelling.
[not that I've done such a thing, but I used to travel a lot by rail [pre-covid] and I have friends that work as guards / tarin managers or whatever they get called this week.]


----------



## tim (Oct 30, 2022)

Here is the world's longest-ever passenger train, a mile long and travelling over a 26-mile route, from Switzerland where they are celebrating something.

World's longest passenger train rolls through Alps


----------



## teuchter (Oct 30, 2022)

That's really quite something - hats off to the Swiss and their public transport system, as always.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 30, 2022)

I know someone that really likes Swiss Railways - he used to organise & travel on multiple trips over them. 
I hope he has seen that !

That's drawing quite a lot of current, no wonder it's going rather slowly.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 30, 2022)

The Swiss railway network as a whole (made up of a mixture of state and private operations) is one of the wonders of the world.


----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 31, 2022)

It would seems a bunch of Multiple Units connected together. It may possible to do that in this country with about half the Class 444 fleet if the power infrastructure to deal with it and it would just work if SWT coupled all their Class 159s together and may with one or two Class 158s  to make up the length


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 5, 2022)

editor said:


> Oh, to hop on this train!
> 
> View attachment 349115
> 
> ...


I believe preservation of that coastal route (Scarborough - Whitby) was the original aim of the North Yorkshire Moors railway folk, but this was scuppered due to damage (collapse?) of one of the wooden trestle viaducts on the route. Shame, as it would have been beautiful.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Nov 5, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> It would seems a bunch of Multiple Units connected together. It may possible to do that in this country with about half the Class 444 fleet if the power infrastructure to deal with it and it would just work if SWT coupled all their Class 159s together and may with one or two Class 158s  to make up the length


Certainly couldn't join them all together now. I was bored waiting on a platform in Victoria and stuck my head in the drivers open window. Sign describing which version of software each unit could be connected to and actually work  I did wonder how much pain finding that out was caused.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 5, 2022)

19sixtysix said:


> Certainly couldn't join them all together now. I was bored waiting on a platform in Victoria and stuck my head in the drivers open window. Sign describing which version of software each unit could be connected to and actually work  I did wonder how much pain finding that out was caused.


Jeez, you'd think they make the software backwardly compatible


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 5, 2022)

happy birthday, 4DD units


----------



## existentialist (Nov 5, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Jeez, you'd think they make the software backwardly compatible


I think it's more about features than protocols. But yes, you'd think there would be some kind of compatibility matrix built into the software so trains with different versions could still interoperate with a minimal set of functions.

Interesting thread on railuk discussing the kind of problems that arise: train onboard software


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 8, 2022)

Gutted. As some of you know, been making a model of this disused station. There has been a group looking at it for a heritage line too


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 8, 2022)

Lydd Station with its roof gone 












						Abandoned station goes up in flames
					

These were the dramatic scenes as a derelict railway station went up in flames.




					www.kentonline.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 8, 2022)

That's very sad.

Hopefully was not arson, but somehow, I doubt it.
Some people enjoy destroying things ...


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> That's very sad.
> 
> Hopefully was not arson, but somehow, I doubt it.
> Some people enjoy destroying things ...


I can't imagine it being anything other than arson. I hope the twat responsible accidentally burns his phone or something.


----------



## T & P (Nov 9, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> happy birthday, 4DD units



Didn’t know double deckers had been in operation here. I wonder why they weren’t widely adopted, on the busiest commuter lines at least…


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 9, 2022)

T & P said:


> Didn’t know double deckers had been in operation here. I wonder why they weren’t widely adopted, on the busiest commuter lines at least…


Very cramped in the upstairs seats, and windows couldn’t open at the top for ventilation. Plus the longer time for passengers to get on or off at stations negated any gain from capacity.

Two driving cars remain, both in a pretty sad state, one in Kent at Sellinge and one at the northants Ironstone railway - the latter has been donated to the group who own the other car following the death of the owner, so they should be reunited at some point.

The Facebook group for the owners is here:









						Bulleid Southern Railway 4DD EMUs | Facebook
					

A Group to gauge interest in the two surviving cars from these EMU's and to increase interest in their restoration. To follow the progress of restoration, of the Sellindge based Bulleid 4DD Motor End...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 9, 2022)

Layout and space are just a bit similar to this {look at the last few images} ...









						eatm - half-deck coach
					

By StoneRoad2013. The rarity of this caught our attention. There were only 20 built in 1951 and JVB 908 is thought to be the sole survivor. Designed to allow passage under low bridges but with relativ…




					www.ipernity.com


----------



## teuchter (Nov 9, 2022)

There was a concept for a double-deck train that would fit on the UK network a few years back -









						AeroLiner3000
					






					www.andreasvogler.com
				






			Entrance


----------



## SysOut (Nov 9, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Very cramped in the upstairs seats, and windows couldn’t open at the top for ventilation. Plus the longer time for passengers to get on or off at stations negated any gain from capacity.
> 
> Two driving cars remain, both in a pretty sad state, one in Kent at Sellinge and one at the northants Ironstone railway - the latter has been donated to the group who own the other car following the death of the owner, so they should be reunited at some point.
> 
> ...


There's also this explanation:


> SR Class 4DD - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were thus very cramped
Comparison:


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 9, 2022)

Here's my take on the DB examples ...




Pch - commuter train par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## teuchter (Nov 9, 2022)

Some time ago I enjoyed travelling across Canada on this train - sitting in the top bit watching the sunrise going through the Rockies.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 9, 2022)

SysOut said:


> There's also this explanation:
> 
> They were thus very cramped



They were slightly too big for the standard U.K. loading gauge, so were only cleared for use on the Dartford route (which was big enough) and a few other lines to allow them to get to works for maintenance.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2022)

New York


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2022)

This is an enjoyable read about why the UK (and USA and other countries) ended up using standard gauge lines.









						Are U.S. Railroad Gauges Based on Roman Chariots?
					

Does the U.S. standard railroad gauge come directly from the width of Roman chariots?




					www.snopes.com


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2022)

Express to Babylon!


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 9, 2022)

Another bridge strike ...









						Rutland rail bridge suffers ‘significant damage’ from lorry strike | New Civil Engineer
					

The 3.9m-high bridge on the railway between Leicester and Peterborough was struck by a lorry transporting containers to a nearby waste recycling centre.




					www.newcivilengineer.com


----------



## hash tag (Nov 9, 2022)

Not sure wiki agrees about the trams thing, more like horse and carts. I still wonder if broad guage would have been better. 








						Standard-gauge railway - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 9, 2022)

editor said:


> New York
> 
> View attachment 350833



Hudson Yard (s) I take it ?


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2022)

The Crumlin viaduct, once the third highest in the world


----------



## T & P (Nov 22, 2022)

Oops...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2022)

T & P said:


> Oops...



That folding corrugated metal is strangely entrancing...


----------



## T & P (Nov 22, 2022)

existentialist said:


> That folding corrugated metal is strangely entrancing...


I nearly said as much in my post


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2022)

T & P said:


> I nearly said as much in my post


I did wonder where it was all going, until they showed the aftereffects at the end


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2022)

Handy round up of the new stations/lines opening up









						List of 35 new train stations leading the UK railway upgrade
					

Here is a rundown on the latest rail station developments currently underway with details of schemes that local leaders say will transform the economy if they get built.




					www.business-live.co.uk


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 29, 2022)

Strangely no mention of the Portishead line reopening, which recently secured planning consent.

also this is bollocks:



> The Portway Park and Ride station in Shirehampton with the Severn Beach railway line. It is the first station to be built in Bristol since Parson Street in 1927



 Bristol Parkway (1972) and Filton Abbey Wood (1996) are somewhat more recent.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 29, 2022)

Similarly, no mention of Reading Green Park, due to open in Spring.  Presumably it's there to get the "young professionals" from the new flats out there to Central Reading and the Lizard Line.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 29, 2022)

editor said:


> Handy round up of the new stations/lines opening up



"Here is the BusinessLive list of brand new rail stations currently being built *or on the wish-list*."

wonder just how many are in which category...



mx wcfc said:


> Similarly, no mention of Reading Green Park, due to open in Spring. Presumably it's there to get the "young professionals" from the new flats out there to Central Reading and the Lizard Line.



when it was first thought of, think it was partly that, but also to get commuters to the shiny big offices round there - which are presumably now under-occupied like most offices?  i'm aware that the 'greenwave' bus network is not what it was...


----------



## teuchter (Nov 29, 2022)

It misses out various new Scottish stations such as East Linton and Dalcross.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 3, 2022)

A video that I’ve not watched yet about the Dawlish tunnels so posting it here for reference


----------



## hash tag (Dec 7, 2022)

Two of the most beautiful railways have become one thanks to "variable bogies". 








						Switzerland’s brilliant new train route: direct from Montreux to Interlaken
					

The GoldenPass line has long been known for incredible views, but now a pioneering engineering feat has made it even more attractive




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## teuchter (Dec 7, 2022)

The two railways have not become one. One railway is now able to operate some of its trains over the tracks of the other.


----------



## SysOut (Dec 7, 2022)

Strange. The Talgo travelling to and from France could handle the different gauges. Going between Geneva and Barcelona, at Cerbere, on the french side of the border, the train would go through something which would push or pull the wheels so they fitted the new gauge.








						Variable gauge - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## teuchter (Dec 7, 2022)

Yes - it's not new technology in principle.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 7, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Yes - it's not new technology in principle.



bradford (4 ft gauge) and leeds (standard gauge) had a few variable gauge trams and there was a weird bit of track at pudsey to connect the two


----------



## T & P (Dec 7, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Yes - it's not new technology in principle.


Yes, I also was surprised by that claim. It might be that the technology or means to achieve the width change is different, but as you and SysOut correctly point out, it’s not a new thing- Talgo has been offering this feature for decades.

This new seamless journey is a great option, though having to break your journey half way in such a pretty part of the world doesn’t sound too terrible to me, certainly as a leisure traveller and if you get to spend a few hours visiting the town where you are meant to change trains.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2022)

T & P said:


> Yes, I also was surprised by that claim. It might be that the technology or means to achieve the width change is different, but as you and SysOut correctly point out, it’s not a new thing- Talgo has been offering this feature for decades.
> 
> This new seamless journey is a great option, though having to break your journey half way in such a pretty part of the world doesn’t sound too terrible to me, certainly as a leisure traveller and if you get to spend a few hours visiting the town where you are meant to change trains.


I actually know that line reasonably well and have changed trains in Zweisimmen (where the gauge changes) many times.

I think the through-trains will be limited to a few each day, mainly aimed at tourist traffic, and the kind of tourist who wants everything to be easy and organised for them. I'm sure it will be very popular with package operators and I can see why the BOG (the railway company that operates the narrow gauge line) have decided it's worthwhile commercially.

This system might be a first in changing between standard and narrow gauge - rather than standard and broad gauge. Also, it adjusts the height of the carriages, to match the different platform heights on each system.



Those Swiss and their engineering, eh.

Probably one of the few countries in the world where such a system won't break down due to inadequate maintenance.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 13, 2022)

My son recently found this. A Skandi loco in Sudbury Scrapped Locomotive in Sudbury


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2022)

I’ve heard of flytipping, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 19, 2022)

hash tag said:


> My son recently found this. A Skandi loco in Sudbury Scrapped Locomotive in Sudbury


This gets photoshopped a lot, I've seen it recently apparently abandoned on a viaduct in Russia!









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.co.uk


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2022)

cybershot said:


> This gets photoshopped a lot, I've seen it recently apparently abandoned on a viaduct in Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange that when you zoom out of that aerial photo view, there appears to be no trace of the line that stranded railway yard used to be connected to.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Strange that when you zoom out of that aerial photo view, there appears to be no trace of the line that stranded railway yard used to be connected to.



Assuming it was a railway yard (presence of a locomotive that's arrived by road doesn't necessarily mean it is / was) then it seems to have escaped being mapped - wonder if it was something thrown together rapidly as a supply depot or something during 1939-45?  Even railmap (which has things like the railways in Woolwich Arsenal and Bramley supply depot) doesn't show anything.

And yes, railways in the flatter counties can leave little trace after 50+ years - with the 'side by side' maps (here with 1968 OS map), you can just see where it went, but it's probably not that easy at ground level.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Assuming it was a railway yard (presence of a locomotive that's arrived by road doesn't necessarily mean it is / was) then it seems to have escaped being mapped - wonder if it was something thrown together rapidly as a supply depot or something during 1939-45?  Even railmap (which has things like the railways in Woolwich Arsenal and Bramley supply depot) doesn't show anything.
> 
> And yes, railways in the flatter counties can leave little trace after 50+ years - with the 'side by side' maps (here with 1968 OS map), you can just see where it went, but it's probably not that easy at ground level.


Looks like it's probably just a storage site, not rail connected ... apart from anything else it seems the loco would be broad gauge so couldn't have got there by rail anyway!









						Scandinavian steam loco "found" in Suffolk
					

Sorry if this has already been covered:...




					www.national-preservation.com
				




The aerial view seemed to suggest classic "railway yard" shape to me... but it's just me seeing things I think.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> The aerial view seemed to suggest classic "railway yard" shape to me... but it's just me seeing things I think.



dunno - the 60s OS map seemed to be a lot of small buildings - which can suggest something like an ammunition factory / depot, although presumably no longer in military use by then or it would have just been a blank space on the map.

i don't know that patch very well...


----------



## cybershot (Dec 19, 2022)

I believe it was going to be a theme park of some description that never happened so may explain the lack of tracks.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2022)

End of the line for Brutalist Brummie signal box
					

The Brutalist building's nerve centre has been helping to keep rail passengers safe since the 1960s.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 23, 2022)

hash tag said:


> End of the line for Brutalist Brummie signal box
> 
> 
> The Brutalist building's nerve centre has been helping to keep rail passengers safe since the 1960s.
> ...



That building is one ugly bugger ...

Although I have zero objection to updating the signalling network from the safety point of view, what I do object to is individual power boxes controlling vast swathes of the network.
The risk of serious disruption when - not if - there's a fault, in for example the power supply.
[I recall exactly that happening at BNS and it was a major problem as nowt could move for quite a while ... and I've been stuck for what feels like ages in the approach tunnels on more than one occasion for other minor problems].


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2022)

I'm sure some of you will understand the deep sudden joy that happens when you unexpectedly hear the sound of a steam engine passing by.

I paid a visit to Battersea Power Station but seeing this train go by was the best bit of the night!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 24, 2022)

Mike Ashworth on Flickr has some documents from a proposed north-south London 'crossrail' for inter city trains that was floated in 1980 (before Thameslink came along)

including an artists impression of an APT (apparently dual voltage version) at East Croydon


----------



## hash tag (Dec 26, 2022)

And now for something seasonal .


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2022)

hash tag said:


> And now for something seasonal .



Loved that!


----------



## hash tag (Jan 1, 2023)

There is NO Great Dorset this year. That's a regular must do for me n Mrs tag. Absolutely gutted 


			https://www.gdsf.co.uk/


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 3, 2023)

hash tag said:


> There is NO Great Dorset this year. That's a regular must do for me n Mrs tag. Absolutely gutted
> 
> 
> https://www.gdsf.co.uk/


I know, I'm in a similar mood, as it would have been the first year that I should have been able to go.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 3, 2023)

On a different note ...
I've just read another, very good dissertation on the subject of the modern version of ovoids as a coal replacement.

[I'll add the reference when I've got the rag in question back in my hands]


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2023)

Maybe that fire might turn out to be a good thing:



> *Campaigners are raising funds to restore a derelict historical railway station that they believe could be "a great asset".*
> Lydd Railway Station in Kent closed to passengers in 1967.
> The station on Romney Marsh is now missing its roof after it was gutted by a fire in November.
> Network Rail said it worked to find potential new stations but Lydd was "not currently a location we're actually pursuing".
> ...


















						Lydd Railway Station: Campaigners seek to restore derelict building
					

Lydd Railway Station closed to passengers in 1967 and was gutted by a fire in November.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (Wednesday at 12:00 PM)

Disco trains for football fans!


----------

